# [BIH] Bosnia and Herzegovina | road infrastructure



## DJZG

BiH-x said:


> I havent been to Bosnia for a very long time, but I always had the impression that the Mostar-Sarajevo road was the best in the country?



could be, i haven't been down there on that section for about 15-16 years, something before war... but that's not the issue with highways, i think they are going to build a highway separate from that road, and configuration of the terrain is very difficult for that, so, it will be the true challenge for builders...


----------



## BiH-x

Oh...well I hope theyll work something out.


----------



## BA

BiH-x said:


> Oh...well I hope theyll work something out.


Heló BiH-x!

Do you have any map from existing motorways of Bosnia?


----------



## mirza-sm

^^ hmmm here r some links i hope they could be useful

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/A1_(Bosnien_und_Herzegowina)

http://www.mkt.gov.ba/infeco/eng/index.php

the first link is better,but its in german,u have the link in english too,but its better explained in german  hope itll help ya out


----------



## BA

mirza-sm said:


> ^^ hmmm here r some links i hope they could be useful
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/A1_(Bosnien_und_Herzegowina)
> 
> http://www.mkt.gov.ba/infeco/eng/index.php
> 
> the first link is better,but its in german,u have the link in english too,but its better explained in german  hope itll help ya out


Between the Sava and Sarajevo there is an expressway, with two-lane tunnels?


----------



## DJZG

BA said:


> Between the Sava and Sarajevo there is an expressway, with two-lane tunnels?


 not really... it's just an road with one lane in each direction... and tunnels... heh... tunnels are from the ex-yugoslav time, which mean, no air-condition inside, very foggy and hard to breathe inside... nice example is tunnel Vranduk built after the second world war and haven't changed from that time...


----------



## BA

DJZG said:


> not really... it's just an road with one lane in each direction... and tunnels... heh... tunnels are from the ex-yugoslav time, which mean, no air-condition inside, very foggy and hard to breathe inside... nice example is tunnel Vranduk built after the second world war and haven't changed from that time...


On the map is an expressway from Zenica to Sarajevo.

I was in Bosnia 5 years ago. We went from Budapest to Dubrovnik, in Bosnia we went from Tuzla, across Sarajevo and Mostar to the sea. The canyon of Neretva is very-very beautiful place. I would like the next year back the Neretva, and I would like see Jajce.


----------



## DJZG

well... you could say it's an expressway, from zenica crossing towards south there is an section of double-lane road in each direction but few kilometers further the road becomes one-lane till place Podlugovi, as far as I know highway has come till Podlugovi... so there's highway from Sarajevo to Podlugovi and building northern towards Visoko and Zenica...

 btw what's so special about Jajce  every place in Bosnia has it's own story and beautiful scenery... if you want spectacular trip, go to Visoko, the Pyramids older then egyptians are there (!!!)


----------



## BA

DJZG said:


> well... you could say it's an expressway, from zenica crossing towards south there is an section of double-lane road in each direction but few kilometers further the road becomes one-lane till place Podlugovi, as far as I know highway has come till Podlugovi... so there's highway from Sarajevo to Podlugovi and building northern towards Visoko and Zenica...
> 
> btw what's so special about Jajce  every place in Bosnia has it's own story and beautiful scenery... if you want spectacular trip, go to Visoko, the Pyramids older then egyptians are there (!!!)


The waterfall, and the city is very interesting. Was a hungarian painter, his name is Csontváry, he has a beautiful painting from Jajce and the waterfall.



When will finished the motorway of Podlugovi-Zenica, and when will started to Sava?


----------



## DJZG

well... i'm not sure about that section... it could happen in the next few years... it depends if there will be money ofcourse...
and the section from Zenica towards north won't be for a long time... i would dare to say more than ten years  yes... that's the way in Bosnia... money is the biggest problem... but i've read somewhere that section from Mostar towards Adriatic Sea would be cost-effective and there are rumors that croatian firms would build that section...


----------



## BA

DJZG said:


> well... i'm not sure about that section... it could happen in the next few years... it depends if there will be money ofcourse...
> and the section from Zenica towards north won't be for a long time... i would dare to say more than ten years  yes... that's the way in Bosnia... money is the biggest problem... but i've read somewhere that section from Mostar towards Adriatic Sea would be cost-effective and there are rumors that croatian firms would build that section...


The section from Mostar towards Adriatic Sea is more important, then the northem section?


----------



## DJZG

weird but obviously true, as i was reading that i couldn't believe either... but there is more reasons for that... first of all... the whole corridor Vc is important, as for Bosnia so for Croatian eastern and southern parts and for the rest of Eastern Europe... but when it comes to decide which part to build first... they've come to mind to build sections that are lighter and cheaper, and then later when Bosnia gets stronger financially build difficult parts of highway... Mostar-Ploce is the obvious choice, it would boost tourism, trade and provide connection of Bosnia towards the sea travel... 
Republic of Srpska on the other hand has different strategies inside the state, and tries to connect capital of entity Banja Luka with corridor V... so they build on own resources a section Banja Luka-Bosanska Gradiska, over the river Sava would go croatian connection to the corridor V... difficult to understand, but it's all politics of two entities inside a state... war wounds are still fresh unfortunately...


----------



## BA

DJZG said:


> weird but obviously true, as i was reading that i couldn't believe either... but there is more reasons for that... first of all... the whole corridor Vc is important, as for Bosnia so for Croatian eastern and southern parts and for the rest of Eastern Europe... but when it comes to decide which part to build first... they've come to mind to build sections that are lighter and cheaper, and then later when Bosnia gets stronger financially build difficult parts of highway... Mostar-Ploce is the obvious choice, it would boost tourism, trade and provide connection of Bosnia towards the sea travel...
> Republic of Srpska on the other hand has different strategies inside the state, and tries to connect capital of entity Banja Luka with corridor V... so they build on own resources a section Banja Luka-Bosanska Gradiska, over the river Sava would go croatian connection to the corridor V... difficult to understand, but it's all politics of two entities inside a state... war wounds are still fresh unfortunately...


I see...war wounds are still fresh unfortunately...
When will start the section of Ploce-Mostar (Sarajevo), and this motorway will lead above the Neretva canyon?


----------



## mirza-sm

DJZG said:


> well... you could say it's an expressway, from zenica crossing towards south there is an section of double-lane road in each direction but few kilometers further the road becomes one-lane till place Podlugovi, as far as I know highway has come till *Podlugovi*... so there's highway from Sarajevo to *Podlugovi* and building northern towards Visoko and Zenica...
> 
> btw what's so special about Jajce  every place in Bosnia has it's own story and beautiful scenery... if you want spectacular trip, go to Visoko, the Pyramids older then egyptians are there (!!!)


Actually no  the highway to Podlugovi was just the first part of the highway  this is whats done so far Sarajevo - Jošanica, Jošanica - *Podlugovi*, *Podlugovi* - Visoko, Visoko - Dobrinje (to be finished in november)  so the highway is finished more or less from Sarajevo to Kakanj


----------



## mirza-sm

Here are some of my pics of the highway i took 2 months ago...

*Dobrinje - Visoko (the u/c part)*












































































































Entering the completed sections
*Visoko - Podlugovi; Podlugovi - Jošanica; Jošanica - Sarajevo*




































































































A view on the Visoko pyramid seen from the highway

























































































































































*Exit towards Sarajevo...*


----------



## BiH-x

Bravo Mirza legendo!
Our scenery is so nice


----------



## BA

mirza-sm said:


> Actually no  the highway to Podlugovi was just the first part of the highway  this is whats done so far Sarajevo - Jošanica, Jošanica - *Podlugovi*, *Podlugovi* - Visoko, Visoko - Dobrinje (to be finished in november)  so the highway is finished more or less from Sarajevo to Kakanj


Thanks mirza-sm!

Very good pics! When will start the next section? next year?


----------



## RawLee

why would someone build a pyramid on a hill? Not enough hard to transport the stones,but also uphill? Is this that artificial one,that is rumoured to be older than the pyramids in Egypt?


----------



## mirza-sm

BA said:


> Thanks mirza-sm!
> 
> Very good pics! When will start the next section? next year?


No problemo  thanks 

The preparations on the next section have already begun,and the construction will probably start in november or december


----------



## mirza-sm

RawLee said:


> why would someone build a pyramid on a hill? Not enough hard to transport the stones,but also uphill? Is this that artificial one,that is rumoured to be older than the pyramids in Egypt?


RawLee they didnt build it on a hill, the hill *is* the pyramid hehe  yea the rumor has it that its older and bigger (as u can see) than the one in Egypt,UNESCO and Bosnian archeologists are doin the diggings and we`ll know for sure next year kay:


----------



## x-type

Jeroen669 said:


> Very nice pictures. How's the political state in BiH? Is it safe enough for tourists?


it is safe if you mean for war weariness or such things. the only unpleasant thing might be stealing the cars or burgling into cars, but it is present in whole world today, right?! also, infrastructure is not at very high level, but it is not undurable at all. i was in BIH one month ago and there is a lot of traffic police on the road who are just waiting foreigners to drive above speed limit to punish them (punishments are not high and you can make deal with policeman allways). however, if there is sign 50 on a clear road, ißve been driving 50. i don't want to have any touches with police.
if you have a chance, i'm absolutely recomending to visit BIH!


----------



## hercegovac_nin0

Jeroen669 said:


> Very nice pictures. How's the political state in BiH? Is it safe enough for tourists?


ja jeroen het is veilig oorlog is al 12 jaar voorbij er zijn genoeg nederlandse reisbureaus die reizen naar Bosnië aan bieden en je ziet ook genoeg nederlanders in Bosnië vooral in Mostar!!!!


----------



## hercegovac_nin0

Verso said:


> End of Twins. :lol:
> 
> Very nice! Very decent roads, I have to say. Is that the motorway Sarajevo - Visoko (pyramid )? Cuz I don't know of any other in B&H. But why do you turn left for Vrtovi Riverine? I also thought this motorway had emergency lanes and wasn't illuminated.


no thats not the sarajevo-visoko highway sarajevo-visoko is a real highway seam as in croatia or slovenia!!!! but only 30 km


----------



## hercegovac_nin0

its Bosnian but they are talking about the Sarajevo Bypass the construction starts 17 oktober 2007!!!! its 15 km long and it will be finished in 2010!








*Sarajevska Zaobilaznica= Sarajevo Bypass!!!!*


----------



## Jeroen669

hercegovac_nin0 said:


> ja jeroen het is veilig oorlog is al 12 jaar voorbij er zijn genoeg nederlandse reisbureaus die reizen naar Bosnië aan bieden en je ziet ook genoeg nederlanders in Bosnië vooral in Mostar!!!!


Well, I know the war is over, but that doesn't directly say it's a safe country. But in fact, I almost know nothing about BiH, so maybe it was just a stupid question. :nuts:


----------



## x-type

Jeroen669 said:


> Well, I know the war is over, but that doesn't directly say it's a safe country. But in fact, I almost know nothing about BiH, so maybe* it was just a stupid question*. :nuts:


frankly - it was 
i thought that only Americans can ask questions like that


----------



## hercegovac_nin0

*road Kakanj-Zenica before 2009 this will be a highway *:banana: 









*it will look like this!*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

x-type said:


> frankly - it was
> i thought that only Americans can ask questions like that


Not really.

Dutch Media only portraits those countries in negative news. The only news we hear from these countries (whether it´s Bosnia, Serbia, Poland or Slovenia), is negative news, making peoples images of those countries not better as they were in war times, or in communist times. 

Nobody believes you if you tell Croatia has the most modern motorways in the world. They just can't imagine that, they only think they are poor corrupt countries.


----------



## hercegovac_nin0

Chriszwolle said:


> Not really.
> 
> Dutch Media only portraits those countries in negative news. The only news we hear from these countries (whether it´s Bosnia, Serbia, Poland or Slovenia), is negative news, making peoples images of those countries not better as they were in war times, or in communist times.
> 
> Nobody believes you if you tell Croatia has the most modern motorways in the world. They just can't imagine that, they only think they are poor corrupt countries.


jup on the dutch tv when they talking about Bosnia than they talk only about the war and Srebrenica!!!!
and i must say B&H is saffer than The netherlands the killed in amsterdam yeasterday a boy at school!

btw: mY english is not 100%


----------



## Lankosher

With regards to safety I personally never come across any sign of threat. Even more I find this country very friendly towards tourists especially Poles  
I am under big impression that BIH will attract a lot of tourists year in year out. That was one of the best holidays I ever had in my lifetime - Thanks Bosnia :cheers:


----------



## hercegovac_nin0

igorlan said:


> With regards to safety I personally never come across any sign of threat. Even more I find this country very friendly towards tourists especially Poles
> I am under big impression that BIH will attract a lot of tourists year in year out. That was one of the best holidays I ever had in my lifetime - Thanks Bosnia :cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## BanLuka

Only in Medjugorje comes 1.000.000 tourist each years and at least 90% of them are foreigners, so it is safe!


----------



## Nephasto

hercegovac_nin0 said:


> btw: mY english is not 100%


You're dutch and your english is not 100%?!
There's something seriously wrong with you! :colgate:

Kidding! Only said that because usually dutch people speak perfect english.


----------



## Verso

^ "Hercegovac" (his nick) means Herzegovinian.  But yeah, he lives in the Netherlands.


----------



## Nephasto

^^Indeed. Missed that one.
That explains it!


----------



## Jeroen669

If he would punctuate a bit more his Dutch would be perfect.


----------



## hercegovac_nin0

my Dutch is perfect!!!!


----------



## hercegovac_nin0

*EBDR gifes B&H 350 milion euros for the highway Sarajevo-Zenica**

Evropske banke daju 350 miliona eura za autoput*









Evropska banka za obnovu i razvoj (EBRD) i Evropska investiciona banka (EIB) spremne su već ove godine početi pregovore o finansiranju izgradnje 35 kilometara autoputa na koridoru 5C.

Predstavnici EBRD-a su prije dva dana u Sarajevu razgovarali s ministrom prometa i komunikacija FBiH Nailom Šećkanovićem i prenijeli mu svoje namjere da BiH kreditiraju sa 350 miliona eura za izgradnju dionice od Kaknja do Zenice i od Vlakova do Tarčina, izvještava Dnevni avaz. 

"Ovo je najkonkretnija ponuda koju smo do sada imali i koju želimo prihvatiti. Tražio sam da pregovori i cijela procedura idu ubrzanim tempom, tako da se obje dionice počnu graditi već početkom 2009. godine“, kaže Šećkanović. 

Time bi, kako on ističe, FBiH već imala izgrađeno ili u procesu gradnje 80 kilometara autoputa. Prema njegovim riječima, banke kao jedan od mogućih uvjeta za kredite navode manje učešće bh. vlasti u finansiranju projekta i stabiliziranje izvornih prihoda Direkcije za autoceste FBiH.

"Već sad imamo prihode Direkcije iz budžeta, a uskoro počinje naplata putarina. Ali, kao jedan od glavnih prihoda bila bi taksa za svaki prodani litra goriva“, naglašava Šećkanović.

Ministar ističe da je o uvođenju takse za gorivo, koja se u Hrvatskoj pokazala efikasnom, razgovarao sa ministrom saobraćaja i veza Republike Srpske Nedeljkom Ćubrilovićem te da su dogovorili zajedničke korake. 

"S deset feninga po litru goriva imali bismo dodatnih 100 miliona maraka godišnje za autoput, i to samo iz Federacije“, navodi Šećkanović. 

Ćubrilović je potvrdio dogovor sa Šećkanovićem i naglasio da će vrlo brzo biti formirana zajednička komisija koja će započeti realizaciju dogovora. "Još nismo definirali iznos takse, ali podržavamo tu ideju i vrlo brzo ćemo naći pravi modus za njenu realizaciju“, objasnio je Ćubrilović. 

http://www.sarajevo-x.com/clanak/071018011


----------



## Jeroen669

hercegovac_nin0 said:


> my Dutch is perfect!!!!


Unfortunately my knowledge of the Bosnian language is not.  (hint)


----------



## hercegovac_nin0

Jeroen669 said:


> Unfortunately my knowledge of the Bosnian language is not.  (hint)


haha ik weet,maar het belangrijkste heb ik boven de titel gezet, dat de EBDR geld geeft voor de bouw van de snelweg tussen Sarajevo en Zenica .de bouw begint in 2009.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^Shut the **** up already!!!


----------



## Beg

OMG, this guy RADI is wriley crazyyy OMFG!!! HAHAHAHAH!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mojaBL

radi6404 said:


> rosty crashbarriers


not rusty but wet.


----------



## Verso

Rebasepoiss said:


> ^^Shut the **** up already!!!


Everyone should change his signature to sth like mine.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^Isn't that signature too big, though?


----------



## x-type

mojaBL said:


> not rusty but wet.


not rusty nor wet, but the photo is poor quality (probably mobile phone camera) + bad weather = Radi's rusty crash barriers


----------



## Verso

Rebasepoiss said:


> ^^Isn't that signature too big, though?


Oops. :laugh:


----------



## hercegovac_nin0

radi6404 said:


> rosty crashbarriers


They are going to move them


----------



## hercegovac_nin0

*Sarajevo-Visoko*


----------



## hercegovac_nin0

hercegovac_nin0 said:


> Toll plaza on the section Sarajevo-Visoko (15 december 2007 finished)


*5 days ago*


----------



## radi6404

One year ago
http://www.uss-defiant.de/startrek/ds9-hp2.jpg

http://images16.snimka.bg/002740757-big.jpg

joking


----------



## hercegovac_nin0

radi6404 said:


> One year ago
> http://www.uss-defiant.de/startrek/ds9-hp2.jpg
> 
> http://images16.snimka.bg/002740757-big.jpg
> 
> joking


Struma highway is a joke:lol:

You are so sick,you are thinking that the struma highway the best in Europe is ????


----------



## x-type

nemoj rođo, uništit ćeš si temu!


----------



## radi6404

hercegovac_nin0 said:


> Struma highway is a joke:lol:
> 
> You are so sick,you are thinking that the struma highway the best in Europe is ????


I´m not sick man, It´s just my opinion and at least the struma motorway IS better than bosnias north southmotorway.


----------



## MBM

radi6404 said:


> I´m not sick man, It´s just my opinion and at least the struma motorway IS better than bosnias north southmotorway.


HEY RADI you are the best!!! SSC can be so boring, but you turn everything to comedy:lol: IF i have a bad day, i just go and read one of your post, and my WHOLE boring day becomes HAPPY ON

STRUMA MOTORWAY ROCKS!!!:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## mojaBL

Let´s talk about all mighty STRUMA in every single thread i suggest we start from 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=546614


----------



## hercegovac_nin0

radi6404 said:


> I´m not sick man, It´s just my opinion and at least the struma motorway *IS better than bosnias north southmotorway.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> In your dreams.


----------



## radi6404

hercegovac_nin0 said:


> radi6404 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I´m not sick man, It´s just my opinion and at least the struma motorway *IS better than bosnias north southmotorway.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> In your dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> No man, not in my dream maybe in your dream your nroth south motorway is better but otherwise not, I now exactly how your motorway feels because you work like serbians and they don´t make smooth even motorways and as I´ve seen on the pcis your motorways look exactly the same as new or rehabilitated Serbian motorways so go away with your strange talk.
Click to expand...


----------



## hercegovac_nin0

radi6404 said:


> hercegovac_nin0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No man, not in my dream maybe in your dream your nroth south motorway is better but otherwise not, I now exactly how your motorway feels because you work like serbians and they don´t make smooth even motorways and as I´ve seen on the pcis your motorways look exactly the same as new or rehabilitated Serbian motorways so go away with your strange talk.
> 
> 
> 
> In your dreams baby
Click to expand...


----------



## MBM

STOP ARGUING, STRUMA IS THE BEST MOTORWAY!!! *In Slovenia we already accepted the fact, that our motorways will never be better than world famous Struma . Dear Bosnians and other, as soon you will realize this fact you will sleep better!:lol:*


----------



## bgplayer19

If the total lenght of the motorways is 40 km there is no sense of putting toll booths :nuts:hno:


----------



## Morsue

Why the two routes? Will they both be constructed or are they just put forward as alternatives?


----------



## mojaBL

alternatives it is not yet decided.


----------



## Verso

bgplayer19 said:


> If the total lenght of the motorways is 40 km there is no sense of putting toll booths :nuts:hno:


Why not? We charge a 10-km motorway.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Very nice toll booth!


----------



## x-type

DanielFigFoz said:


> Very nice toll booth!


khm, i'm not sure if there are some photos of it in finnished condition yet


----------



## mojaBL

*A1 by mirza*



mirza-sm said:


> Koridor Vc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 170km/h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visoko Pyramid


----------



## mojaBL

Planting grass along new motorway Banja Luka - Laktasi


----------



## mojaBL

And new section near Banja Luka still UC


----------



## Mateusz

Barriers are strumatic here


----------



## Alle

Thanks for the update, it looks good.


----------



## mojaBL

MateoW said:


> Barriers are strumatic here


Don´t go there
But i like new adjective "strumatic" it should be included in new English dictionary.


----------



## mojaBL




----------



## vardar

Cool pics these highways look very nice :cheers: 

How many kms of motorways did Bosnia have before the breakup of YU???


BTW whats the green/blue stuff??? Ive heard some say its like fertilizer and others that its an adhesive of some sort :dunno:


----------



## mojaBL




----------



## mojaBL

vardar said:


> Cool pics these highways look very nice :cheers:
> 
> How many kms of motorways did Bosnia have before the breakup of YU???
> 
> 
> BTW whats the green/blue stuff??? Ive heard some say its like fertilizer and others that its an adhesive of some sort :dunno:


1. 0km during YU-times
2. i think it is fertilizer it speeds up grass grow, not sure.


----------



## mojaBL

*Pay tolls*






by @dmir from sa-c.info


----------



## mojaBL

....


----------



## Mateusz

I think they look quite decent


----------



## mojaBL

^^ why decent?
What should they be like to look good or bad?


----------



## DJZG

i was going there... what is that tunnel on those pictures? where will it lead?


----------



## Alien x

DJZG said:


> i was going there... what is that tunnel on those pictures? where will it lead?


I presume that you are thinking of the tunnel that they building next to the current road-way? That is for the current road way to go under the highway while the two highway tunnels above are obviously for the highway.


----------



## DJZG

Alien x said:


> I presume that you are thinking of the tunnel that they building next to the current road-way? That is for the current road way to go under the highway while the two highway tunnels above are obviously for the highway.


i see... 
well it seems they planned it nicely... 
love to see it when it's finished then


----------



## Alien x

DJZG said:


> i see...
> well it seems they planned it nicely...
> love to see it when it's finished then


The sad thing is that construction started in 1990 and these pictures show portion that where started at that time. One of the highway tunnels was half finished and the other had about 50 meters done before the war. So all this is long time coming and it will be more then 20 years from the start of construction till finish.


----------



## panda80

here are some photos taken during my summer balkan tour that included bosnia.i encourage everybody to visit this country, is really safe, the war is over from 1995 and now there aren't any real dangers for personal security.the roads are quite ok, and some of them are very spectacular, with lots of tunnels and bridges.i saw a lot of eu tourists on bosnian roads, mostly from the netherlands, deutschland, osterreich and hungary.
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248892159897938482
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248892177906840466
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248892193878664626
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248892216032836802
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248892237484242274
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248892256047245634
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248892275941644866
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248892303848824434
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248892329381886786
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248892347527020370
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248892380844134674
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248892402936626050
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248892431244096290
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248892468073765794
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248892787025790034
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248892822374493954
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248892840835943330
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248892886309332034
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248892959852768242
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248893007519923762
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248893033602844946
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248893058798718242


----------



## DJZG

Alien x said:


> The sad thing is that construction started in 1990 and these pictures show portion that where started at that time. One of the highway tunnels was half finished and the other had about 50 meters done before the war. So all this is long time coming and it will be more then 20 years from the start of construction till finish.


i didn't knew that... 
sad story... like everything else in Bosnia...


----------



## hkskyline

*Bosnia region expects Strabag road deal in October *

BANJA LUKA, Bosnia, Sept 25 (Reuters) - The Bosnian Serb Republic government said on Thursday it expected to sign in October a long-delayed agreement with Austrian builder Strabag on the construction of a highway network in the region.

The government granted a concession to Strabag in February to build 430 kilometres of highway estimated to cost up to 3 billion euros ($4.42 billion).

But the final agreement was pending government settlement of expropriation of the land along future routes, estimated to cost up to 500 million Bosnian marka ($376 million).

Strabag has now agreed to provide the government with a favourable loan to compensate land owners, removing the last obstacle for the signing of the contract, Minister of Traffic and Communications Nedeljko Cubrilovic told reporters.

"The government will ask the National Assembly to discuss a draft agreement as soon as possible so that the government can sign the agreement with Strabag in mid-October," Cubrilovic said.

He cautioned however that the agreement would not be signed without parliament approval.

Cubrilovic also said the government would sign a separate contract with Strabag for each section of the highway that will be built in western parts of the Serb Republic, a region that makes up Bosnia along with the Muslim-Croat federation.

The highway will also include sections passing through a section of the country earmarked for a future north-to-south highway, part of a pan-European highway connecting Budapest with the Croatian port of Ploce.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Strabag is quite active lately...


----------



## enschede-er

The road between Zenica and Mostar will be finished in around 2014 , the hole corridor 5c will be completed in 2017. here's a good pic of the Banja luka highway , where there isn't discussed much over:


----------



## enschede-er

sorry its this pic:


----------



## enschede-er

Now they planned in Bosnia The A2 wich will pass Trough : Border with Serbia - Hum - Foča - Goražde - Sarajevo - Zenica - Travnik - Jajce - Ključ - Bosanski Petrovac - Bihać - Border with Croatia - Izačić


----------



## enschede-er

they have now finished 45 km of the whole koridor first was it only 20 km now 45 km


----------



## Verso

Where, of which corridor, Vc? Where does it end now?


----------



## enschede-er

yes of vc, from sarajevo to kakanj 45km, tthe whole coridor while be finished in 2017 too long .


----------



## enschede-er

zenica - sarajevo - mostar just 99 km for 6years that's too long


----------



## Alle

Its okey and coming. Whilst these are being built other roads and infrastructure in the cities themselves as well are being refurbished.

A japanese team, i believe it was, did a report on Bosnias highway development as a base for it. And they emphasized the refurbishment of the current infrastructure before the new improvement would be made.

... Here it is...



> * Phase 1 (short-term): 2000-2005 – Rehabilitation & Stabilization
> 
> * Phase 2 (medium-term): 2006-2010 – Full functionalization & Modernization
> 
> * Phase 3 (long-term): 2011-2020 – Structuring & Progress



The west-east road seems good. Id also like to see one from Sarajevo trough Tuzla to Gradacac and Brcko, but thats something futher down the road if it is to be built.


----------



## enschede-er

Okey.. do you maybe know when they will start the A2 from serbia border to bihac??? i have seen it on wiokipedia it says only planned but i dont know when?


----------



## corvus_edin

I'd like to know it too


----------



## RS.ban

^^who will build that? maybe it is some pre-war plan.


----------



## enschede-er

bosnians will build that its a new planning , not from the pre-war


----------



## Verso

^^ A new section? It looks good. Are Bosnian motorways fenced (dog)?


----------



## Alien x

Verso said:


> ^^ A new section? It looks good. Are Bosnian motorways fenced (dog)?


Yup they have fences but s___ happens :lol:
This section is not completely finished though.


----------



## x-type

are those red road markings final decision?


----------



## Alien x

x-type said:


> are those red road markings final decision?


Who knows? They are new but then again on the 37 km of highway there are several different types so I guess its a trend.:nuts:

p.s. I just noticed the Sarajevo Banner.:banana:


----------



## Norsko

Wich red markings? And yes, great road. Is it far from Sarajevo?


----------



## Norsko

43 km. SORRY! Just noticed the sign  Still have not seen any red road markings though.


----------



## Verso

Not road markings, but road numbers on sign (orange color actually).


----------



## Norsko

Oh those. I also thought they were orange. Is`nt it normal with orange (dark yellowish) road number shields in Bosnia? Hence the yellow directional signage?


----------



## Ban.BL

Verso said:


> Not road markings, but road numbers on sign (orange color actually).


they r not orange, but yellow as usual.


----------



## Verso

Ban.BL said:


> they r not orange, but yellow as usual.


Yeah, maybe that's yellow, but the M-numbers used to be blue.


----------



## banjabuja

Do you guys know when the motorway to Zenica will be finished?


----------



## gpy

Hi everybody,
new page created on English Wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A1_(Bosnia_and_Herzegovina) ). Help needed for texts, infos and photos!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Try avoiding the word "highway" when you mean motorways or expressways. In many English parts of the world, a "highway" usually means any type of public road.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

> A highway is a main road intended for travel by the public between important destinations, such as cities and towns. Highway designs vary widely and can range from a two-lane road without margins to a multi-lane, grade separated freeway. In law the word highway is often used as a legal term to denote any public road, ranging from freeways to dirt tracks.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Highway

In European context, I would suggest using the word Motorway, in American context Freeway or Expressway, depending on location.


----------



## gpy

Thanks! Changed all "highway" into "motorway". It would be nice if someone better informed than me put technical infos (such as chilometers built by now), maps and photos: English Wikipedia need a good page on Bosnian Corridor VC!


----------



## keber

AdnanPD said:


> Dobrinje - Kakanj (Vc)


No anti-noise protection for surrounding houses?


----------



## dubart

^^ What's that dog doing there?


----------



## ethernal

dubart said:


> ^^ What's that dog doing there?[/QUOT
> 
> This dog probably regulates traffic :lol::lol::lol: I`ve heard that in BiH is not enough policemen...:nuts:
> I know, I know it`s stupid jokes...never mind...:bash:


----------



## AdnanPD

The road on that part is not finished yet. It will have anti-noise protection and a fence so animals cannot cross the road


----------



## keber

Good to hear that. But I don't see much space available for anti-noise barriers.


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina

Sarajevo bypass U/C:


----------



## Verso

^^ Good luck with SCT! :lol:


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina

Verso said:


> ^^ Good luck with SCT! :lol:


Thank god, they are only building the first section:nuts:

SCT= Trash!


----------



## renco

When it should be completed?


----------



## Ban.BL

Verso said:


> ^^ Good luck with SCT! :lol:


it was always bad luck with them


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina

renco said:


> When it should be completed?


2010, but say 2013 because its Bosnia


----------



## nh1la

Who are these SCT guys and whats the problem with them???


----------



## Ban.BL

SCT Slovenian company, there was more than one problem with their construction in every country where they build something. Problems with quality of work, with administration, organization etc.


----------



## renco

BosniaHerzegovina said:


> 2010, but say 2013 because its Bosnia


Mabye mid 2011


----------



## dubart

Ban.BL said:


> SCT Slovenian company, there was more than one problem with their construction in every country where they build something. Problems with quality of work, with administration, organization etc.


Radi would disagree with you :lol:


----------



## Alien x

BosniaHerzegovina said:


> 2010, but say 2013 because its Bosnia


There is absolutely no reason why this section want finish sept. 2010 as agreed on. All the hardest work is finished no part of this lot is behind schedule. the problem is that Lot2 and 3 have not been started yet and by it self lot1 is useless. hno:
Fortunately lot 2 is very easy to build so it should not take that long.


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina

*Autoput Sarajevo-Zenica*
by EldinCH Link


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina

+/- 12km left to Zenica:










The start of the last section will be November this year.


----------



## Alle

Photos by Rosebud

VC (I think)










Expressway or country-/state road Sarajevo - Tuzla. 

Will replace the current (very curvy, altitude variable with climbs and descends, and rather slow) road for intercity transport communications. The old one will be kept as a local one and for service purposes. Projected speed 100 - 120 km/h. If there is to be built a motorway between the two and further, in the future, I assume it will be this one which would be upgraded to a full profile motorway. Altough there doesnt seem to exist any such projects or intentions, if anything develops which has such an interest, and spurs such a development, it is not hard to predict the outcome of this route.

A much needed and important road, which anyone who has travelled that route knows  .










Will consist of a couple of tunnels, bridges and viaducts when ready.



Alien x said:


> There is absolutely no reason why this section want finish sept. 2010 as agreed on. All the hardest work is finished no part of this lot is behind schedule. the problem is that Lot2 and 3 have not been started yet and by it self lot1 is useless. hno:
> Fortunately lot 2 is very easy to build so it should not take that long.


kay:


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina

The construction of one of the biggest tunnels in Bosnia will started at the end of this year.

The tunnel is a part of the Sarajevo-Zenica highway.


----------



## x-type

lenght?


----------



## Alle

2.90 - 2.95 kilometers (two separate tubes).


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina

Alle said:


> 2.90 - 2.95 kilometers (two separate tubes).


Yes, but the longest tunnel is +/- 6 km will be near Mostar.

BTW: The pics you post (Sarajevo-Kakanj) are old, the road is almost finished.


----------



## dkaneq

Sorry if it was posted on previous pages, but does someone have AADT info for Bosnia and Herzegovina?


----------



## AdnanPD

*Highway Banja Luka - Bosanska Gradiska*



klamzi! said:


> posto prvi put postavljam slike, malo ekskluzivnosti ce dobro doci :yes:
> 
> ova kratka serija slika je odmah na izlazu iz tunela pored laktasa





klamzi! said:


> kao sto vidite do tog mjesta su stigli racunajuci od pocetka u klasnicama, vratio sam se na put bl-gradiska i krenuo prema mahovljanima racunajuci da cu naci sljedece gradiliste APa
> 
> Airport Banjaluka,Mahovljani





klamzi! said:


> jos jedna, malo poduza serija...
> 
> da bi se doslo do ovog gradilista potrebno je izvrsiti prvo skretanje desno poslije raskrsnice gdje se skrece za aerodrom kada se ide za banjaluku!
> 
> prilaz gradilistu je kao sto cete vidjeti zabranjen, ja sam ipak pitao glavnog gradjevinca koji mi je dozvolio da vozim (bicikl) po trasi, radno vrijeme je bilo vec zavrseno (oko 18h)
> prosao sam oko 1500m trase i u daljini se vidjelo jos najmanje 2km
> lokacija: odmah pored aerodroma, tj izmedju aerodroma i premijerovog prilicno velikog imanja
> 
> inace ovde kao i na trasi kod klasnica radi nasa firma, cini mi se da su masine od kaldere ali su bili neki i iz hidrogradnje ali i neke masine crveno-drecave boje na kojima je pisalo vidoni, ne sjecam se koja ono italijanska firma radi jedan nas dio ..
> 
> inace bio sam prije nekoliko dana i bilo je jos blata pa nisam mogao dalje ni da vozim jer mi je bicikl pokupio previse blata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sa ovog mjesta se u daljini vide laktasi, bolju sliku cu postaviti u njen thread, sa istog mjesta je i onaj pogled na aerodrom


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Verso

^ 160 km longer.


----------



## atlantis.

sandra_lux1 said:


> I intend to travel from Mostar to Zagreb next April and I was wondering what the best route would be. I read through this thread, but I'm not sure: is there a finished motorway between Sarajevo and Slavonski Brod, or between Sarajevo and Banja Luka? Also, is there likely to be snow in early April? I would be very grateful for any information.
> Thank you,
> Sandra


It depends a little bit on the purpose of your trip. The most scenic route would be through Sarajevo, but the most straight-forward would be through Siroki Brijeg.

It is highly unlikely that you would encounter snow in April.


----------



## x-type

Verso said:


> ^ 160 km longer.


not 160 nor 60, but 110 km longer. traveling time is app. the same (31% vs. 84% motorway)


----------



## Ban.BL

my suggestion is the most logical and i am sure all of you would chose that one if you have to travel from MO to ZG.


----------



## xxxrefikxxx24

does anybody know how much of the highway from sarajevo to zenica has been built


----------



## Ban.BL

some 40km


----------



## xxxrefikxxx24

so how much is there more to go to zenica


----------



## gramercy

I havent paid much attention so far, but I've read through this thread and I just love it!


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina

xxxrefikxxx24 said:


> so how much is there more to go to zenica


+/- 15km


----------



## Verso

BosniaHerzegovina said:


> +/- 15km


It's -15 km from the end of the motorway to Zenica? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina

New section Dobrinje-Kakanj 9.3km:


----------



## El Ron de Cuba

I have request to you guys.

I would like to update page http://motorways-exitlists.com/europe/bih/bosnia_and_hercegovina.htm
Please, can you give me any new or correct info? Every relevant info, link or map are very welcome. Feel free to use my email [email protected]

Best regards from Czech republic,
Martin


----------



## Doboj23

Ban.BL said:


> my suggestion is the most logical and i am sure all of you would chose that one if you have to travel from MO to ZG.


I wouldn't. That road is terrible.


----------



## OettingerCroat

Ban.BL said:


> my suggestion is the most logical and i am sure all of you would chose that one if you have to travel from MO to ZG.


speak for yourself. unless time was of extreme importance, there's no chance I would do that.

im not steering and winding through hilly two-lane roads so that some idiot passing on a curve kills me. you keep that luxury for yourself.


----------



## Doboj23

:lol: Exactly!


----------



## mic of Orion

BosniaHerzegovina said:


> New section Dobrinje-Kakanj 9.3km:


nice :cheers:


----------



## Ban.BL

Doboj23 said:


> I wouldn't. That road is terrible.


The road isn't terrible apart one small section you can always drive 80km/h. It is not motorway where you can drive 130, but it is ok for highway. 



OettingerCroat said:


> speak for yourself. unless time was of extreme importance, there's no chance I would do that.
> 
> im not steering and winding through hilly two-lane roads so that some idiot passing on a curve kills me. you keep that luxury for yourself.


Time, money everything. You live in USA so there is no danger for you to be killed in Bosnia. BTW it is very easy to be killed on motorway as well. I suggest you to stay at home in USA to be on the safe side. 

I am sure that 95% ppl wouldn't travel from Mostar to Zagreb trough Croatia. Only ppl who dont travel those roads say that guy from USA and the other one from no way near Mostar or zagreb.


----------



## pijanec

OettingerCroat said:


> im not steering and winding through hilly two-lane roads so that some idiot passing on a curve kills me. you keep that luxury for yourself.


LOL. Then you better use only trains or something if you are afraid of driving and completely fine roads.


----------



## darko06

pijanec, this is not the thread about two laned roads, so stop advertising common bosnian roads instead of croatian motorways.


----------



## pijanec

^^ ?? It's not advertising, it's common sense. Why would someone drive all around and spent tens of euros on tolls while there are completely fine 2-lane roads?

Americans also said that Jadranska magistrala is deadly dangerous road, but in reality it is great and enjoyable road (my favourite road actually). Just because some nations only know how to drive on straight wide roads, that doesn't mean windy 2 lane roads are particulary dangerous.


----------



## Ban.BL

darko06 said:


> pijanec, this is not the thread about two laned roads, so stop advertising common bosnian roads instead of croatian motorways.


The name of thread is "*Highways *& Autoput in Bosnia and Herzegovina"
so it is thread about 2 lane roads. Think before writing.


----------



## darko06

Dude, you've missed the point. Guy from US clearly wrote that he don't want to drive on hilly Bosnian highways, so it was decent to suggest him that he has an alternative.


----------



## darko06

And of course, I apologise for my ignorance. In fact, Serbocroatian word *Autoput* is equal to English word *Highway*, so there is a pleonasm in the name oh Bosnian motorway thread. The Slovenian word Avtocesta (or the Croatian word Autocesta) is equal to English word Motorway (or to Expressway in American English).


----------



## x-type

darko06 said:


> And of course, I apologise for my ignorance. In fact, Serbocroatian word *Autoput* is equal to English word *Highway*, so there is a pleonasm in the name oh Bosnian motorway thread. The Slovenian word Avtocesta (or the Croatian word Autocesta) is equal to English word Motorway (or to Expressway in American English).


autoput is word in serbian and bosnian language and it means just the same as autocesta in croatian, avtocesta in slovenian or avtopat in macedonian - motorway.
the closest translation of "highway" in all those languages would be "magistrala" (although i'm not sure if it exists in slovenian language)


----------



## Danielk2

Who cares what it's called!! SO many threads have been titled something with highway instead of motorway or freeway or expressway or whatever you call it. A highway is any public road. If the thread is called something with highways, people are allowed to post about all public roads.. END of story


----------



## Ban.BL

darko06 said:


> And of course, I apologise for my ignorance. In fact, Serbocroatian word *Autoput* is equal to English word *Highway*, so there is a pleonasm in the name oh Bosnian motorway thread. The Slovenian word Avtocesta (or the Croatian word Autocesta) is equal to English word Motorway (or to Expressway in American English).


:nuts:


----------



## mirza-sm

Few old pics from the A1 Highway near Sarajevo


----------



## Ban.BL

.....


----------



## Krasna Sreča

The good thing is you don't fall asleep on Bosnian roads because you almost never drive just straight. You visit us in Arizona here, all you do is drive straight. no wonder we topped the worlds largest pile up collision. 40 cars in a row.


----------



## Qwert

Are there some plans for connection like this in near future?








Of course, it's juts crappy sketch.:crazy:

When Hungarian M6 and Croatian A5 will be finished this may become quite important corridor and useful shortcut. Bosnia probably doesn't have money to upgrade whole this route to motorway standard, but I hope for some improvements there.


----------



## rarse

Qwert said:


> Are there some plans for connection like this in near future?


Yes, exactly that corridor is Bosnia's A1! 

HR border - Svilaj - Doboj - Zenica - Sarajevo - Mostar - HR border



At this moment, west Sarajevo bypass (SA northwest - SA west) is under construction as well as about 14 km south of Zenica in direction to Sarajevo.

The remain in direction to Sarajevo (northwest) is finished and is actually the only real motorway in Bosnia.

About A1 I think it will be a lot of time until it will be full completed, pretty similar situation as Slovakian D1 - mountains, tunnels, bridges and viaducts.

Check some pages back, there are maps.


----------



## hofburg

Qwert said:


> Are there some plans for connection like this in near future?
> http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/6256/12135987.jpg


and that koridor goes to where? ploce?? I don't think port ploce is so important that needs budapest attention  so A1 would be more like a national route for bosnia i think.


----------



## rarse

hofburg said:


> and that koridor goes to where? ploce?? I don't think port ploce is so important that needs budapest attention  so A1 would be more like a national route for bosnia i think.


I think so too (since Budapest have a motorway connection to bigger ports Koper and Rijeka) but I read many times this is the corridor from Budapest to Ploce (M6, A5, A1, A10).

Strange to me too but that is the official explanation.

Anyway it would also serve as future connection between Baltic sea - Slovakia - Budapest - Adriatic sea. In some way, quicker access for Mid-East Europe to southern Adriatic. Anyway that is very far away. Don't worry.


----------



## Qwert

rarse said:


> Yes, exactly that corridor is Bosnia's A1!
> 
> HR border - Svilaj - Doboj - Zenica - Sarajevo - Mostar - HR border
> 
> 
> 
> At this moment, west Sarajevo bypass (SA northwest - SA west) is under construction as well as about 14 km south of Zenica in direction to Sarajevo.
> 
> The remain in direction to Sarajevo (northwest) is finished and is actually the only real motorway in Bosnia.


So in close future we may expect Sarajevo - Zenica including Sarajevo bypass.



rarse said:


> About A1 I think it will be a lot of time until it will be full completed, pretty similar situation as Slovakian D1 - mountains, tunnels, bridges and viaducts.
> 
> Check some pages back, there are maps.


I would say terrain in Bosnia is even more road-unfriendly than in Slovakiahno:. There is very few lowlands and if there is some valley it's very narrow. But, at least once the motorways are build they offer great views.


----------



## rarse

Qwert said:


> So in close future we may expect Sarajevo - Zenica including Sarajevo bypass.


Yes, as far as I know those are the only sections which are under construction.

(I am not counting 2+2 freeway Banja Luka - Bosanska Gradiska).

Check the photos in this thread.





Qwert said:


> I would say terrain in Bosnia is even more road-unfriendly than in Slovakiahno:. There is very few lowlands and if there is some valley it's very narrow. But, at least once the motorways are build they offer great views.


I agree 2x.

The views in Slovakia near Tatra's are priceless. And so is in Bosnia (even now when there is no motorway, driving on 2x1 road which goes on the same route) makes the view on mountains look very nice.


----------



## x-type

hofburg said:


> and that koridor goes to where? ploce?? I don't think port ploce is so important that needs budapest attention  so A1 would be more like a national route for bosnia i think.


Ploče is main port for BIH and 4th largest port at eastern Adriatic, so it's not that unimportant as it seems.


----------



## Satan Of Panonia

hofburg said:


> and that koridor goes to where? ploce?? I don't think port ploce is so important that needs budapest attention  so A1 would be more like a national route for bosnia i think.


Of course it's going to be a national route dor Bosnia.It goes next to almost every major city.But the harbour of Ploce will be expanding and the A1 is going to be used by tourists driving to the Croatian coast.Both Croatia and Bosnia Herzegovina will benefit from this.


----------



## River051

ChrisZwolle said:


> Are there any official maps of what the Bosnian motorway system would look like in the future?
> 
> this map doesn't look too professional. (no offence to the maker of this map).


The most right green line is a part of international corridor Vc and has a full back up of EBRD. There are some parts already finished while other parts are in different phases of planning and construction. Everything else on this sketch is SF for now.


----------



## mirza-sm

hofburg said:


> and that koridor goes to where? ploce?? I don't think port ploce is so important that needs budapest attention  so A1 would be more like a national route for bosnia i think.


It goes to Ploče and is the closest route and connection with Central Europe and the Adriatic Coast, so it isnt so insignificant as you think, otherwise the EBRD wouldnt finance it


----------



## mirza-sm

Qwert said:


> So in close future we may expect Sarajevo - Zenica including Sarajevo bypass.


Yes, Sarajevo-Zenica including the Sarajevo bypass is expected to be finished in 2 years


----------



## Ban.BL

This road is Class-A north-south European route that connects the central part of the continent with the Adriatic Sea. It has designation The European route E 73










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_route

It is also one of 10 Pan-European transport corridors


----------



## Ban.BL

Qwert said:


> I would say terrain in Bosnia is *even more road-unfriendly* than in Slovakiahno:. There is very few lowlands and if there is some valley it's very narrow. But, at least once the motorways are build they offer great views.


It is for sure less friendly because it passes trough the roughest tarrain in Bosnia so called Bosnia´s Himalayas. The montains are very high and there are lot of them. 

I near future ~ 150km should go under construction. Total length trough Bosnia and Herzegovina is ~ 340km, in operation is ~40km.


----------



## TheRible

*importance of V/C corridor*



hofburg said:


> and that koridor goes to where? ploce?? I don't think port ploce is so important that needs budapest attention  so A1 would be more like a national route for bosnia i think.


Well it certainly is an important route for us. I drive approx. 5 times a year through BiH to the Southern Adriatic rather than going around through Zagreb.

It takes about the same time though but less expensive. It is only 380 km. Plus I really love the scenery. I think BiH is one of the most beautiful European countries (well in fact I love the whole region - Slovenia included . Culturally I find it also very appealing, exciting.

Ploce of course is not an important port for Hungary but simply because there is no fast connection as yet. I believe this route would be important for all of those from BiH who would drive to Poland, Ukraine or Russia.

I read these threads regularly and I just keep wishing that roads are being built faster. I wish I could spend more of my money on the tolls in BiH! (I read that the first trial run of the toll collection system between Kakanj and Sarajevo was rather successful. I hope this brings the apetite to build more roads even faster)


----------



## mirza-sm

^^ Thanks for the kind words! 

Some more pics of the A1 Highway




































































































kay:


----------



## banjabuja

Has the toll system between Sarajevo and Kakanj changed from open to closed?


----------



## mirza-sm

Not yet, they´re expecting to close it by march.


----------



## Mateusz

I think these pics were posted before !


----------



## Ban.BL

me too


----------



## mirza-sm

Probably, I took them in 2007 :tongue3:


----------



## corvus_edin

*Sarajevo bypass*





> Sarajevo bypass pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visitors to the portal *sa-c.info* have the opportunity to see the latest photos of the Sarajevo bypass works. Photos are made from a helicopter, thanks to Mr. Asim Mesic.
> 
> Photos of the Sarajevo bypass and works on the tunnel Ožega you can see at the link project ...
> 
> 
> Sarajevo bypass pics
> 
> .


----------



## mirza-sm

Nice :cheers:


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina

Sarajevo bypass:


----------



## Ban.BL

napravi razmak izmedju slika ovako je haoticno


----------



## mirza-sm

Highway A1

Pagamento Pedaggio 


















Where the hell is the white jeep going?! :crazy:






















































From Jošanica, thru Podlugovi to Visoko 

















































































Part II following...


----------



## mirza-sm

Part II

BIHAMK.ba road help (to the left)









On towards Visoko











































































































































































Towards Visoko and Kakanj comming up in Part III


----------



## mirza-sm

Part III - towards Visoko and Kakanj


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

those posts above more fit into Photo-stories!


----------



## mirza-sm

Well, like in all the other highway threads


----------



## mirza-sm

And in the end, the newest section towards Kakanj




















































































































































































And the Pagamento Pedaggio in Kakanj 




































:wave:


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina

Great pictures, Mirza:cheers:


----------



## mirza-sm

Thanks


----------



## yalin155

mirza-sm said:


>


wtf?


----------



## mirza-sm

WTF, what??? :dunno:


----------



## yalin155

^^ Great photos!
whether it is a vignette?


----------



## zagłębiak1

Vignette? Why? There is Point of conscription of charge .


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They don't have vignettes in Bosnia as far as I know. Maybe it's an insurance sticker or parking permit.


----------



## atlantis.

Mistery solved: car registration sticker


----------



## mirza-sm

yalin155 said:


> ^^ Great photos!
> whether it is a vignette?


Thanks! 

No its not a vignette, we call it a *stiker o tehničkoj ispravnosti vozila*, which would be a sticker that shows whether the car is technically fine I guess, i.e the registration sticker


----------



## mirza-sm

New section around Kakanj from a bridge









Pay Toll Kakanj u/c









A restplace on the A1 u/c









New Section


























































































Exit Visoko









Pay Toll Visoko u/c









Entrance Jošanica


















Pay Toll Sarajevo (Jošanica)


----------



## El Ron de Cuba

Hallo,

is there any maps of new roads (I do not know if it is ordinary road or half of highway) from Hercegovina to MNE in the south with toll and road from Sarajevo to Tuzla?

Regards,
Martin


----------



## Christophorus

El Ron de Cuba said:


> Hallo,
> 
> is there any maps of new roads (I do not know if it is ordinary road or half of highway) from Hercegovina to MNE in the south with toll and road from Sarajevo to Tuzla?
> 
> Regards,
> Martin


Try this here for the toll road from Herceg-Novi to Trebinje. It is marked as a road only on MNE part, but if you move the map you can clearly see it. Pictures were taken when road was u/c so its very visible. The border on Google maps is soooo incorrectly :bash:

http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=42.492353,18.516769&spn=0.122274,0.247192&t=h&z=12


----------



## KaaRoy

The Hungarian motorway M6 from Budapest all the way to around Mohacs (close to the Croatian border) and then west to Pecs will be opened today. So all that's missing between Budapest and BiH is the 57km Between Mohacs and Osijek. 

Is there any chance I can drive down from there down to Sarajevo on a motorway anytime soon?


----------



## bijesnivrabac

mirza-sm said:


> we call it a *stiker o tehničkoj ispravnosti vozila*,


Jesi mu objasnio :lol:



KaaRoy said:


> Is there any chance I can drive down from there down to Sarajevo on a motorway anytime soon?


Not in next 5 years for sure. Maybe even 10.


----------



## KaaRoy

So what is the top priority motorway construction route in BiH?


----------



## bijesnivrabac

Coridor Vc through B&H you asked for and Banja Luka - Gradiška which is almost finished. But country is in big economical and political crisis.


----------



## mirza-sm

KaaRoy said:


> Is there any chance I can drive down from there down to Sarajevo on a motorway anytime soon?


Yes, that part is expected to be finished by 2012 to Zenica, and 2014 to the Croatian border.


----------



## mirza-sm

While we are waiting the start of further construction towards Zenica (end of this month), here are some more pics of the finished *A1*..



















































































































































































































































































































Security trucks :nuts:


----------



## x-type

this corridor passing so close to thermal powerplant in Kakanj is really interesting 
what will be the route to Zenica? will it continue following Bosna's canyon or it will cut through those hills southeast from Zenica?


----------



## mirza-sm

^^ Thanks..

That I would not know, you would have to ask someone else, I'm just the picture guy. :lol:


----------



## iMiros

It will cut through those hills southeast from Zenica. I think the highway will pass some ten kilometers east of the Zenica.


----------



## x-type

i am trying to show you that prices can be similar to Croatian or Serbian, not both. it's like some American would ask you "where Bosnia is", and you would answer him "it's near Greece and Switzerland"


----------



## Bad_Hafen

to an American you can say it, and i have already explained that the prices would be not higher than in region


----------



## mcarling

x-type said:


> i am trying to show you that prices can be similar to Croatian or Serbian, not both. it's like some American would ask you "where Bosnia is", and you would answer him "it's near Greece and Switzerland"


I've been in America and many would then ask where are Greece and Switzerland. If one says "They're in Europe," the American would ask "Where is that?" "Europe is a large island off the coast of England" usually satisfies most Americans because they have at least heard of England, even if they have no idea where it is.


----------



## BNX

Mahovljani interchange



BNX said:


>





BNX said:


>





BNX said:


>


----------



## BNX

Section Klasnice - Laktasi


----------



## BNX




----------



## BNX




----------



## BNX




----------



## edis_mumin

Nice shots, and nice progress! 
Thanks :carrot:


----------



## corvus_edin

*EBRD invites contractors to pre-qualify for civil works on Croatia's and Bosnia & Herzegovina's VC motorway*



> A pre-qualification request has been announced by EBRD to contractors for the completion of Corridor VC Motorways in Croatia and Bosnia & Herzegovina. The project relates to civil works of Svilaj bridge over river Sava: (Section in Republic of Croatia: Sredanci – Bosnia & Herzegovina border: bridge over river SAVA and section in Bosnia and Herzegovina: Odžak – Republic of Croatia border)
> 
> (Construction of section Sredanci – Bosnia & Herzegovina border: bridge over river SAVA (in total length of 0,33 km) - Group of works II;
> 
> and
> 
> Construction and upgrading to motorway standard of motorway on Corridor Vc, northern border sections in Bosnia and Herzegovina – subsection Svilaj interstates bridge)
> 
> This Invitation for Prequalification follows the General Procurement Notice for this project which “Hrvatske autoceste” published on the EBRD website, Procurement Notices (www.ebrd.com) on June 21, 2010; on the “Development Business” website (devbusiness.com) on June 23, 2010; “Hrvatske autoceste” website, Procurement notice (www.hac.hr) on June 23, 2010; “Official Journal of European Union” website; in Croatian daily newspaper “Jutarnji list” on June 26, 2010; in Croatian Official Gazette “Narodne novine” on July 7, 2010; on website www.balkans.com, “Business News” on June 21, 2010;
> 
> “Hrvatske autoceste” d.o.o. (HAC) and Ministry of Communication and Transport of Bosnia and Herzegovina (hereinafter “the Employer”), intends using part of the proceeds of loans from the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development and the European Investment Bank (the Banks) towards the cost of “Corridor Vc Completion Project” (in Republic of Croatia) and from funds ensured by the Council of Ministers of Bosnia and Herzegovina towards the cost of ”Corridor Vc Project” (in Bosnia and Herzegovina) - (hereinafter “the Project”).
> 
> The Employer intends prequalifying firms and joint ventures to tender for the following contract to be funded from part of the proceeds of the loans:
> 
> Civil Works of Svilaj bridge over river Sava. Section in Republic of Croatia: Sredanci – Bosnia & Herzegovina border: Bridge over river Sava (in total length of 0,33 km) – Group of works II; and Section in Bosnia & Herzegovina: Odžak – Republic of Croatia border: Svilaj interstates bridge.
> 
> The present contract contains the construction of the bridge over Sava river on the Corridor Vc Motorway on the northern border line between Republic of Croatia and Bosnia and Herzegovina, between Slavonski Brod/Bosanski Brod and Slavonski Šamac/Šamac border crossings.
> 
> *In terms of plan view the structure is in the straight line and the bridge gradient is in a vertical curve R=10.000 m, with approach tangents of 2% grade. Openings of the bridge are 70,0+85,0+100,0+130,0+100,0+85,0+70,0 m=640,0 m between abutment axes. The overall width of the bridge is 13,5+2,0+13,5=29,0 m. Bridge superstructure is a continuous beam over seven spans with double composite cross section composed of steel box and concrete lower deck and deck slab. Total weight of steel boxes is around 6.000,00 tons.*
> 
> Planned construction period of bridge is two years from the commencement date.
> 
> Prequalification and tendering for contracts to be financed with the proceeds of a loans from
> 
> the Banks and from the funds ensured by the Council of Ministers of Bosnia and Herzegovina
> 
> is open to firms and joint ventures of firms from any country.
> 
> Prequalification documents may be obtained at the address below every working day from 8 am to 4 pm (following Croatian local time) starting on September 13, 2010, upon payment of a non-refundable fee in amount of HRK 730,00 to the giro account of the Employer opened at “Privredna banka Zagreb” d.d., number: 2340009-1110023595 (s naznakom “naknada za pretk. dok. – Grupa radova II”) – for Croatian Applicants or the amount of EUR 100,00 to the foreign currency account number: 702100-846812 (swift code: PBZG HR 2X, PBZ IBAN: HR87 2340 0091 1100 2359 5) at “Privredna banka Zagreb” d.d., (state: “Fee for the Preq. Docs. - Group of works II”) – for foreign Applicants.
> 
> The prequalification documents must be duly completed and delivered to the address below, on or before November 2, 2010, until 14:00 hours . Documents which are received late may be rejected and returned unopened.
> 
> Source: EBRD


----------



## srpskizmaj

Kako ide gradnja autoputeva po BiH. Vidim da niko u poslednje vreme ne ubacuje nikakve slike, ni informacije. Dajte malo keke nove slike sa gradilista i termine oko deonica kad trebaju da se zavrse. Kad pocinje onaj autoput od Banja Luke prema Doboju? Kako napreduju radovi na autoputu Laktasi - Gradiska?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

srpskizmaj said:


> Kako ide gradnja autoputeva po BiH. Vidim da niko u poslednje vreme ne ubacuje nikakve slike, ni informacije. Dajte malo keke nove slike sa gradilista i termine oko deonica kad trebaju da se zavrse. Kad pocinje onaj autoput od Banja Luke prema Doboju? Kako napreduju radovi na autoputu Laktasi - Gradiska?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1166533&page=87


----------



## srpskizmaj

Hvala za link , sad mogu da pratim gradnju malo detaljnije


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ English, please.


----------



## The_Night_Hawk

So far so good.
Banjaluka - Gradiška highway shold be completed and opened by july this year.
But the bridge and border croosing and link to Okučani will not be completed before fall 2014 (my opinion,because tender procedures are not comleted, let alone contracts and stuff)...
Mahovljani - Doboj? Nothing won't be built before summer 2012.
The process in est of Bosnia and Herczegovina is also very slow...
For now,at least.
:nuts:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella

Banja Luka - Bosanska Gradiška wouldn't be completed and opened this year but in 2012. (I hope). So, if link to Okučani could be constracted 2 or even 3 years later it seems good to me.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is there an A-number reserved for Banja Luka - Gradiška?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

i thin it is A3


----------



## BNX

On 12 February, RS President M. Dodik announced that construction of the *highway Banja Luka – Gradiska (BLG) would be completed in June*. He also announced that an *international bid for the highway Banja Luka – Doboj (BLD) would be published* shortly.

He pointed out that delays in the construction of the highway BLG occurred because the Italian company "Vidoni" withdrew from the deal following refusal of the RS Government and the relevant bank to agree to the increase of price. It is agreed that other companies would take over the job. 

Dodik said that the entire highway BLG would be open in June, while the works on the Mahovljani interchange (which would connect it with the future highway BLD) would continue. 

He added that *construction of the bridge over Sava was delayed*, but insisted that there was a strong agreement with the Croatian side and said that agreed steps would be implemented. He said that the RS allocated 36 mil Euro for the bridge construction, with the same amount expected from Croatia. He added that the bridge would also serve as a modern border crossing to relieve traffic jams in Gradiska.

Few recent photos...

*BLG* - End of paved section in Romanovci, exactly on the border between LOT 2 and LOT 3. 










According to the member M4k5, presently, there is around *19km of highway under asphalt on LOT 1 and LOT 2*. 

From this point on, the highway goes via LOT 3 U/C (6,7km), Mahovljani interchange U/C (1,7km) to the completed section Mahovljani - Glamočani (5,7km) and it connects in Glamočani to the road Glamočani - Banja Luka (9km), which is currently under reconstruction to become 2x2 lanes with a central barrier. 

*Mahovljani interchange*





































*LOT 3* (Mahovljani - Romanovci)


----------



## woho

BNX said:


> On 12 February, RS President M. Dodik announced that construction of the *highway Banja Luka – Gradiska (BLG) would be completed in June*.


in what year ???


----------



## BNX

*E-661*


----------



## leopol

Great photos, and great road! :cheers:

It doesn't look "boring" at all to drive. What do you think?


----------



## BNX

leopol said:


> It doesn't look "boring" at all to drive. What do you think?


No, it's very pleasant to drive. There's only this stretch of some 5km that is completely straight, the rest is much more gay.  But, maybe it's just me...


----------



## Bad_Hafen

leopol said:


> Great photos, and great road! :cheers:
> 
> It doesn't look "boring" at all to drive. What do you think?


so it is great in international forum, but in Bosnian forum it is awful. I guess why?!


----------



## leopol

Bad_Hafen said:


> so it is great in international forum, but in Bosnian forum it is awful. I guess why?!


No comment :nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## Bad_Hafen

If you want I can cite you every single bitter comment you had about this motorway since 5 years?


----------



## BNX

Guys, take it outside, please.


----------



## BNX

*E-661*

Construction of a toll station in Glamočani for southbound traffic.


----------



## BNX

*A-1*


----------



## BNX

*A-1*


----------



## phiberoptik

Can someone write here what is best route from Sarajevo, via Foča to Podgorica, MNE? And what's weather condition on that route? Is it for winter tyres?


----------



## BNX

*A-1*


----------



## BNX

*A-1*


----------



## BNX

*A-1*


----------



## BNX

*A-1*


----------



## BNX

*A-1*


----------



## BNX

*A-1*


----------



## BNX

*A-1*


----------



## BNX

*A-1*


----------



## SokoX

Well done, BNX!


----------



## YU-AMC

FORZA!


----------



## corvus_edin

Kakanj- Bilješevo























































_pics by Putnik30_


----------



## corvus_edin

todays update (by Putnik30)

Works on one of the bridges



















finished bridge on the regional road






































Viaduct, which will lead to tunnels





























Tunel Vijenac (southern side)


----------



## darko06

Any maps?


----------



## PticaNam

BNX said:


> *E-661*
> 
> Berek interchange


Beautiful. Germany or Bosnia :cheers:


----------



## corvus_edin

darko06 said:


> Any maps?


for







*Kakanj - Biljesevo* click on the pic


----------



## darko06

Thank you. Very good description, especially on the terrain map.


----------



## stickedy

leopol said:


> The shortest is Sarajevo - Brod na Drini (close to Foca) - Scepan polje - Pluzine - Niksic - Podgorica, but you will have one mountain pass (Rogoj), one never finished road (Brod na Drini - Scepan polje, unpaved in distance of cca 6 km!), and then very tricky road between Scepan Polje and Pluzine in MNE.
> 
> Asphalt in BiH is good one, in MNE not so good.
> You will need winter tires in next 10-15 days definatly, up to end of the March


This is not correct: The road between Brod na Drini and Scepan Polje (Border crossing) is paved but in very, very bad condition! In this section a new road wasn't finished/begun yet (properly because of the war's in the 90.?) and the old one is really bad now. 

On the Montenegrin side the road to Pluzine is good, a bit curvy and the tunnels have no lights, but it's good to drive (and very nice landscape).

The mountain passes in BiH and MNE are also no challenge at all.


----------



## BNX

*E-661*

Mahovljani interchange


----------



## BNX

*E-661*

Mahovljani interchange


----------



## BNX

*E-661*

Mahovljani interchange


----------



## BNX

*E-661*

Toll station in Glamočani. Highway entrance for northbound traffic (direction Croatia).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

BNX said:


> Poll station in Glamočani. Highway entrance for northbound traffic (direction Croatia).


What a novel idea! Drive-thru elections :cheers:


----------



## BNX

^^


----------



## corvus_edin

3D vizualization of the 5C by Zenica
Production: TZI Inzenjering d.o.o. Sarajevo


----------



## niskogradnja

leopol said:


> October 2011, A-1
> Section Kakanj - Biljesevo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna see more? http://www.jpautoceste.ba/bk102011.php


...


----------



## TuzlaBoy




----------



## TuzlaBoy

BNX said:


> *A-1*


The Mist :lol:


----------



## BNX

*E-661

*


----------



## Verso

^^ Where did I see something like that recently? (road number written on noise barriers)


----------



## niskogradnja

BND said:


> Will this motorway continue in Croatia through a new Sava bridge? The present E661 seems to be going through the centre of Gradiška. And one more thing, if a new bridge is built, will there be a new motorway branch to A3 on the Croatian side, or just a road leading to the present Okučani interchange?


Positive. It will continue in HR to A3. It will be a new expressway branch. But- that& the new bridge is going to wait for a while. Few days ago ministers from both states signed an agreement on the new Sava bridge.


----------



## x-type

BNX said:


> 14km to A-3 in Okučani, Republic of Croatia. Beyond this point, paved section of the E-661 stretches for some 3,5km; 0,5km short of reaching the Sava river (border between BiH and Croatia).


how can it be that you have initial stationary point in other country? :?


----------



## BND

Bad_Hafen said:


> yes, new motorway will be built from bridge till A3





niskogradnja said:


> Positive. It will continue in HR to A3. It will be a new expressway branch. But- that& the new bridge is going to wait for a while. Few days ago ministers from both states signed an agreement on the new Sava bridge.


Thanks, it's clear now. It doesn't really count if that branch is a motorway or an expressway only as it will be very short. :cheers:


----------



## niskogradnja

x-type said:


> how can it be that you have initial stationary point in other country? :?


What is wrong with that? I mean we are facing all together the membership in the EU so why do you wonder?


----------



## niskogradnja

BND said:


> It doesn't really count if that branch is a motorway or an expressway only as it will be very short. :cheers:


You got the point.:cheers:


----------



## Bad_Hafen

x-type said:


> how can it be that you have initial stationary point in other country? :?


I don't understand either. It is stupid.


----------



## leopol

Only reason I found for this is that they have to wait for new categorization, that is expected in next few months?


----------



## niskogradnja

A-1, section Drivusa- Gorica

pictures, october 2011


----------



## Puležan

niskogradnja said:


> Positive. It will continue in HR to A3. It will be a new expressway branch. But- that& the new bridge is going to wait for a while. Few days ago ministers from both states signed an agreement on the new Sava bridge.


Here's the map of that planned expressway on croatian side: it will be a 2x2 road with 110 km/h limit, about 9 km long









The left side of the map is actually north. The vertical red line on the left is A3, you can see the Okučani interchange, which is pretty large, because from the beginning (when it was built in 1985) it's been supposed to be first point of some kind of highway/motorway to Banja Luka:cheers:


----------



## niskogradnja

Puležan;85749201 said:


> Here's the map of that planned expressway on croatian side


Thanks for sharing. So far so clear. In the next five years BiH and HR, God willing, will be connected by motorways on three spots: Stara/Bosanska Gradiska, Svilaj and Metkovic. In addition I see the need and benefit of connecting Sisak & Bosanski Novi, but that is only a wish of mine.


----------



## niskogradnja

Excavation of the "Vijenac" tunnel























































(euroasfalt.ba)


----------



## Verso

Puležan said:


>


Why 2 interchanges? Why not a direct interchange from A3 towards north?


----------



## stickedy

Is the A1 already U/C at Zvirovići direction to the Croatian border near Metkovic? motorway-exitlists says so: http://motorways-exitlists.com/europe/bih/a1.htm#a1_a10-hr

The Croatian A10 and A1 in this region are also said to be already u/c. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## darko06

Verso said:


> Why 2 interchanges? Why not a direct interchange from A3 towards north?


You're right.
If you look very close at the existing Okučani trompet, you'll see that it is bigger than ordinary trompets on A3 Ivanja Reka-Slavonski Brod Istok section (built from 1980 to 1989).
This is because Okučani trompet is in fact uncompleted cloverleaf. In the seventies and eighties (if I remembered well) had existed some kind of "Panonsko-Jadranski Koridor" (Panonic-Adriatic Corridor) with axes:
1. Budapest-Zagreb-Rijeka (today M7-A4-A3-A1-A6)
2. Budapest-Kaposvar-Virovitica-Okucani-Banja Luka-Jajce-Jablanica
3. Budapest-Mohacs-Osijek-Doboj-Sarajevo-Jablanica-Ploče and (today M6-A5-BiH A1-A10)
4. Budapest-Szeged-Novi Sad-Beograd. (today M5-Serbia corr. 10)
So, Okučani cloverleaf (and finished bigger trompet as a temporary solution) was designed as A3-PAC2 interchange.
Proposed solution which Puležan presented to us, is space consuming, material consuming and for an ordinary driver complicated, to say in one word: stupid. One can ask how the designer of that solution got his college diploma in engineering?hno:


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina

---




ReD aka Socijalista said:


> kakavdanakneiskustvu said:
> 
> 
> 
> čuo sam da je danas napravljeno nekakvo slavlje povodom izgradnje sto metara tunela kod zenice,kao da je napravljen čitav tunel
> 
> 
> 
> Tunel Vijenac
Click to expand...


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina

---



ReD aka Socijalista said:


> Dionica Drivusa - Gorica (stanje oktobar 2011)


----------



## leopol

@BNX

Do you know which company produced barriers?

http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz138/BKBL/2011 11 14/DSCN0266.jpg


----------



## Puležan

Verso said:


> Why 2 interchanges? Why not a direct interchange from A3 towards north?





darko06 said:


> So, Okučani cloverleaf (and finished bigger trompet as a temporary solution) was designed as A3-PAC2 interchange.
> Proposed solution which Puležan presented to us, is space consuming, material consuming and for an ordinary driver complicated, to say in one word: stupid. One can ask how the designer of that solution got his college diploma in engineering?hno:


Yes, it is a bit complicated, but a double trompet solution is the only one suitable for this case, because expressways are toll free, while A3 motorway has toll, so you cannot put toll stations in a cloverleaf interchange (you have 2 directions with a right-of-way). You can see the same solution in other countries which have toll-free expressway system, for example Italy (and other examples in HR: Županja-A3/D55, Osijek-A5/D2)


----------



## darko06

I suppose that, due to the overall economic situation, the Croatian expressways will be tolled very soon, especially this one, which, when finished, will not be a city beltway. So the comparison with Osijek (A5-D2) is not appropriate.


----------



## BNX

*E-661*

Towards the "temporary opening"...

Section 1 - Čatrnja interchange


----------



## BNX

*E-661*

Section 1 - Čatrnja interchange


----------



## BNX

*E-661*

Section 2 - Berek interchange


----------



## BNX

*E-661*

Section 2 - Berek interchange


----------



## BNX

*E-661*

Section 3 - Krnete interchange


----------



## BNX

*E-661*

Section 3


----------



## BNX

*E-661*

Mahovljani interchange


----------



## BNX

*E-661*

Mahovljani interchange


----------



## niskogradnja

Thanks a lot, buddy. I love that motorway. Very pleased to see the progress.


----------



## leopol

@bnx

Great photos! :cheers:

It's difficult to see where future toll-stations will be at Berek and Catrnja? Do you have any ideas?


----------



## BNX

*E-661*

Republika Srpska Transport and Communications Minister announced today (26.11) that 26.5 km long motorway section Mahovljani – Gradiska would be open on 30 November by the presidents of Republika Srpska and Republic of Serbia.


----------



## BNX

*E-661*


----------



## BNX

*E-661*


----------



## BNX

*E-661*


----------



## mirza-sm

Just stunning! kay:


----------



## rosulje

BNX :master:


----------



## luckyluk

Can sombody post a comprehensive map of the current freeway network in BiH? I mean what has already been completed, or is really nearing completion. As a matter of fact that should be the first post of this thread, and it should be updated from time to time. Btw, BiH is a very nice country.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

*red *UC
*yellow *different panning stages 
*white *finished


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Today is the big day:
http://www.rtrs.tv/vijesti/vijest.php?id=50650

26.5 km of E661 motorway opens from Laktaši to Gradiška


----------



## luckyluk

Bad_Hafen said:


> *red *UC
> *yellow *different panning stages
> *white *finished


 Thanks. I appreciate it.


----------



## leopol

*Highways in Bosnia and Herzegovina*



ChrisZwolle said:


> Today is the big day:
> http://www.rtrs.tv/vijesti/vijest.php?id=50650
> 
> 26.5 km of E661 motorway opens from Laktaši to Gradiška


:cheers:


----------



## stickedy

Can someone please show me an old sign from Yugoslavian times which shows the road number, e.g. M1 or M5? I didn't find anything with Google... Thanks!


----------



## Bambyle

*SFRY Road number*



stickedy said:


> Can someone please show me an old sign from Yugoslavian times which shows the road number, e.g. M1 or M5? I didn't find anything with Google... Thanks!


As I can remember, during SFRY time, there were no road number signs with M letter ... 










This signs were taken from Federal Republic of Yugoslavia (SFRY succesor state) "Rule book about traffic signs on roads", so it is same like during SFRY time, becouse rule books were just copy-pasted...

http://www.ni.rs/uploads/doc/uprave/ukdes/Pravilnik o saobracajnim znakovima na putevima.pdf
* Rule book is on Serbian Cyrillic letter
http://www.ni.rs/uploads/doc/uprave/ukdes/Pravilnik o saobracajnim znakovima na putevima.pdf


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^there were M, R and L roads in YU.


----------



## Bambyle

Bad_Hafen said:


> ^^there were M, R and L roads in YU.


 I found only these signs, even in YU books for preparation of drivers license tests ... I really cannot remember M, R and L signs... I remember them only on maps, not on signs ... and there are no M,R and L road signs in rule books that i have lsited  Of course, it doesn't mean that they didn't existed, but I cannot remember them nor find them on any picture, or official document

*M* - for *M*ain roads (*M*agistralni putevi)
*R* - for *R*egional roads (*R*egionalni putevi)
*L* - for *L*ocal roads (*L*okalni putevi)


----------



## Bad_Hafen

In Bosnia there are still some old distance marks with M designations. They were white with red top and km and number designation. 
I don't remember if they were at other signs (direction signs), I don't think so


----------



## leopol

Actually, all the way up to mid 80's, we had real proper Milestones^^

Painted white, with red top. They were modernized into signs at the end of 1970's, not before, but only on the newly built roads


----------



## treichard

Do signs along the new E661 motorway or on connecting roads (other than the signs shown upthread on pages 39-40) actually show "E661"? Or an A number?

Is the Gradishka interchange signed as Exit 1 because it is the first interchange from Croatia or because it is ~1 km from the Croatia border.

As more motorway sections are completed in RS and FBiH, will they use similar sign styles, A numbers, continuous exit numbering, etc.? Or will each have its own style for these details?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

BL-Gradiska motorway has only E661 designation and that only on "milestones" not on any other sign. 

*Exit 1* is the first exit, that is the reason why it is designated with number one. 

Considering signs style no one knows what will be in the future, but all signs on other roads are same style, so we should expect them to use the same style, but there is a lot of amateurism in this area.


----------



## niskogradnja

mirza-sm said:


> A-1 Gorica-Drivusa november www.jpautoceste.ba :cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## niskogradnja

short update

A-1 Kakanj- Biljesevo (photographs by tango zulu)

new asphalt layers





































semi- interchange





































one of several bridges










viaduct



















"Vijenac" tunnel (south entrance)










ooooops!


----------



## BNX

*E-661*

Expressway Banja Luka - Klašnice


----------



## BNX

*E-661*

Mahovljani Interchange

The construction of the interchange will complete the missing link on the Banja Luka – Gradiška motorway. The project includes the construction of a 1.8 km long new two-lane motorway, four interchange two-lane slip roads, two viaducts that carry two of the slip roads over the new motorway, and five other bridges within the interchange. The 24-month contract deadline expires in April 2012.


----------



## niskogradnja

Red_Major said:


> *A-1 Kravice-Bijaca* update (december 2011)


(*)


----------



## niskogradnja

Red_Major said:


> Tunnel Vijenac update (decembar 2011)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jpautoceste.ba


 ...


----------



## niskogradnja

*A-1 Kakanj- Bilješevo* by Putnik30


----------



## keber

What is the progress of tunnel Vijenac in meters?


----------



## niskogradnja

keber said:


> What is the progress of tunnel Vijenac in meters?


According to FTV tv station 560 meters of the tunnel are excaved with finished primary works. That is cca. 20% of the length.


----------



## edin11




----------



## niskogradnja

_The State of Bosnia and Herzegovina has applied for a loan (The Loan) from the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (The Bank) for a project comprising the construction of the *Banja Luka-Doboj Motorway (Prnjavor-Doboj section)*, to provide a connection to Banja Luka-Gradiska Motorway which is under construction and to the planned Motorway on Corridor Vc._


read more


----------



## corvus_edin

Some new pix from the section Kakanj-Biljesevo made by fordi


>


----------



## corvus_edin

part 1



>


----------



## corvus_edin

part 2



>


----------



## corvus_edin

part 3


>


----------



## niskogradnja

leopol said:


> A-1 Section *Bijaca- Kravice* (southern part of Bosnia&H.)
> 
> February 2012


..


----------



## niskogradnja

konjz said:


> *Once again: motorway A-1 under construction between Kakanj and Zenica, on march 18th, by konjz*


..


----------



## BNX

*E-661*

Works on *Mahovljani interchange*. Once finished in mid-2012, the interchange will link two sections of E-661 already open for traffic (Glamočani-Mahovljani, April 2011, and Mahovljani-Čatrnja, November 2011).


----------



## BNX

*E-661*

Four months after the opening, the *section Mahovljani - Čatrnja *between Banja Luka and the Croatian border is finally boasting a full set of roadsigns...


----------



## BNX




----------



## Verso

BNX said:


>


Great sign!


----------



## eucitizen

They could put the ovals with the white background and the letters in black ,as it is everywehere else, for better reading, but anyway it is good they show the distances to the nearest capital cities.


----------



## Verso

^^ Letters on a green background are usually white.


----------



## eucitizen

Yes I know, but as you read well my post I wrote that white ovals with black letters would be better and more readable, that's all.


----------



## Verso

Oops, you were still talking about ovals.


----------



## leopol

*A1 - "Vijenac" tunnel*

Photos from "Vijenac" tunnel construction site, april 2012.

Tunel is few meters less than 3000 meters long.


----------



## Nima-Farid

Plans in BiH


----------



## Puležan

^^Interesting! Some of those expressways will be connected to croatian expressways (and A1 motorway) 
B2 to D1 (Sinj-Split)
B3 to expressway Imotski-A1-Baška Voda (Makarska)
There's also an expressway planned from Orašje/Županja (HR A3) to Vukovar 

But there's no plan for a connection with Bihać 

And what's the reason of having 2 different designations of motorways Žepče-Tuzla and Tuzla-Orašje? Isn't it one continuous motorway? :dunno:


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^thpse designation are not correct


Nima-Farid said:


> Plans in BiH


you mean plans of Federation BiH, without Republika Srpska.


----------



## eucitizen

Here you have the map of planned motorways' network of Republika Srpska:

http://www.autoputevirs.com/aprs/watermarked_thumbnail.aspx?img=1_3_2012_19_planirana_mreza.jpg


----------



## stickedy

Both maps are rather old!

And since EU will most likely add Adriatic-Ionian motorway via Dubrovnik to TEN (Trans-European Network), the "plan" of JP Autoceste FBiH is pointless


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^RS map is not old


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina




----------



## ChrisZwolle

Where is that?


----------



## keber

Looks like Kakanj - Zenica section of A1, north of tunnel Vijenac.

EDIT: what is the progress with Sarajevo bypass? And when is planned the construction of both continuation of A1 bypassing Zenica and continuation toward Mostar?


----------



## niskogradnja

keber said:


> Looks like Kakanj - Zenica section of A1, north of tunnel Vijenac.


 kay:



keber said:


> what is the progress with Sarajevo bypass? And when is planned the construction of both continuation of A1 bypassing Zenica and continuation toward Mostar?


26. 04. 2012. | 15:20 
_Director of Roads Federation Filip Vujeva today in Sarajevo with representatives of HP Investing and Strabag signed on completion of lot 1 of the Sarajevo bypass. 

The contract is worth 33,136,431, 83 KM, nominated sub-contractors are companies Hidrogradnja dd Sarajevo, Visoko and Asfaltgradnja Sarajevoputevi Inc. 

Sarajevo Bypass, as known, is divided into three lots. As for Lot 2 and 3 according to Minister Bijedića,the work will be continued after solving the problem of expropriation._


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina

Kakanj - Zenica section of A1, north of tunnel Vijenac.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Doesn't look like that will be completed in 2012... Is it delayed?


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina

Dobrinje-Kakanj


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina




----------



## BosniaHerzegovina




----------



## BosniaHerzegovina




----------



## Alien x

ChrisZwolle said:


> Doesn't look like that will be completed in 2012... Is it delayed?


This section (north of the tunnel Vijenac) should be finished by the end of the year or the first month of 2013. The viaduct section before the tunnel has its own challenge, foundations had to be made extremely deep because the whole location is an active land slide. But it will not go into service until 2014 when the tunnel is finished. 
The southern section is now scheduled for 30.06 (1 month delay due to feb. blizzard) even though that seems to be optimistic. 
These three sections have all had problems with inaccurate general projects.


----------



## Bassieman

Hello,
does anybody know details about the route between Zenica and Zepce? I heard a few years ago that they would make quite a few tunnels. Not so long ago I heard that the route has been changed because of difficulty with the mountains where the the tunnels should go. We are espescially interrested in the route between Nemila and Begov Han.
We would like to build a house near the river Bosna but if the new road...
thanks a lot!


----------



## Nima-Farid

Wait, no one noticed that there is a lack of a motorway link between BiH and Serbia.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^are you serious?


----------



## LOTR

*Koridor 5c - current situation*

Hi guys,

I tried to find some information about the current situation on koridor 5c, but there is no up to date information even on the official site. So i tried to make my "own map". 

Finished: 37,5 km
Under consturcion: 31 + 5,7 km
Assured assets: 36 km

Does someone have objections or suggestions?


----------



## corvus_edin

by leopol



> *Trenutno stanje | Current state* (June 2012)
> 
> 
> Izgrađeno i u prometu | Built and in use
> 
> BIH Total: 69,5 km
> - FBiH: 37,5 km (A1: Jošanica-Kakanj)
> - RS: 32 km (E661: Klašnice – Catrnja/river Sava)
> 
> 
> U izgradnji | Under construction
> 
> BiH Total: 38,7 km
> - FBiH: 27,9 km (A1: Kakanj - Zenica 16 km; A1: Bijača – Kravice 4,1 km; A1: Kravice – Zvirovici 5 km; A1: Tarcin – Suhodol 4,7 km; Sarajevo Bypass 7,8 km)
> - RS: 1,8 km (E661: Mahovljani Interchange)
> 
> 
> 
> Predviđanje | Forecast (December 2012)
> 
> 
> Izgrađeno i u prometu | Built and in use
> 
> BIH Total: 95,9 km
> - FBiH: 58,7 km + A1: Gorica – Drivuša 3,5 km completed, not in use
> - RS: 33,8 km
> 
> 
> U izgradnji | Under construction
> 
> BiH Total: 75,7 km
> - FBiH: 39,7 km (A1: tunnel Vijenac 3,5 km; A1: Kravice – Zvirovici 5 km; A1: Tarcin – Suhodol 4,7 km; A1: Suhodol - Lepenica 5,4 km; A1: Lepenica – Vlakovo 10,1 km; A1: Svilaj – Odzak 11 km)
> - RS: 36 km (Doboj - Prnjavor)


----------



## tasosGR

Dobar dan iz grcke!
Here it is a new satelite photo from Sarajevo.I can see i new road from the airport to east.What is this?A new road to jahorina?

http://browse.digitalglobe.com/imag...1AF95600&imageHeight=natres&imageWidth=natres


----------



## Christophorus

Thats the road linking Lukavica with Pale (both municipalities of Eastern (Istočno) Sarajevo, Republic of Srpska, without touching the territory of Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina). There are some pics of fall 2010 here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=68352299&postcount=160


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is there an opening date for A1 Kakanj - Biljesevo? The last thing I know is that it was suppose to open om May 31.


----------



## Alien x

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is there an opening date for A1 Kakanj - Biljesevo? The last thing I know is that it was suppose to open om May 31.


Due date was June 30 (due to winter delays) but regardless what I see it will probably be finished by the end of summer not sooner.
In other news they have restarted work on the Lot1 Sarajevo Bypass (strabag), They have handed over to contractors two other sections Kravice-Zvirovici (6km) and Suhodol-Tarcin (4.65km) which have begun preparatory work. They have close one tender Suhodol-Lepenica (4.5km), monday they close Lepenica-Vlakovo (11km) and later this month they should close the tender for Prnjavor-Doboj (37.8km)


----------



## edin11

kravice-bijaca








































































Autoceste FBiH


----------



## edin11

kravice bijaca


































































































Autoceste FBiH


----------



## BNX

*E-661*

Opening of the *Mahovljani interchange* for traffic is now a matter of days...


----------



## edyn98

^^ nice!

ps: @BNX trebao bi ovakve slike stavljati i na BH autoputevi thread


----------



## BNX

*E-661*

Fresh traffic signage along *Banja Luka - Klašnice expressway* hints at completion of reconstruction and upgrade works on this busy 8km stretch...


----------



## BNX

*E-661*

*Mahovljani interchange* was officially open for traffic on 15 July.


----------



## BNX




----------



## Verso

Is the new interchange also the exit for Prnjavor, or that's somewhere else? (it only says Laktaši and Banja Luka airport on the yellow sign)


----------



## sallae2

Verso said:


> Is the new interchange also the exit for Prnjavor, or that's somewhere else? (it only says Laktaši and Banja Luka airport on the yellow sign)


Yes, the new Mahovljani interchange (near Laktaši) is also the exit for future motorway heading towards Prnjavor / Doboj.


----------



## Verso

In the future yes, but what about now; is it just a local exit until they extend the motorway? Where do you leave the motorway, if you wanna go to Prnjavor?


----------



## BiH-x

Sarajevo bypass 16.7.12, expected to be completed by the summer of 2014



>


----------



## sallae2

Verso said:


> In the future yes, but what about now; is it just a local exit until they extend the motorway? Where do you leave the motorway, if you wanna go to Prnjavor?


I guess Klašnice exit ...

http://www.dalekoodposla.com/mape/auto-karta-bosne.jpg


----------



## niskogradnja

Verso said:


> In the future yes, but what about now; is it just a local exit until they extend the motorway? Where do you leave the motorway, if you wanna go to Prnjavor?


You are right, if you wanna go to Prnjavor, Doboj, Tuzla... you have to leave the motorway right there at the interchange.


----------



## keber

BiH-x said:


> Sarajevo bypass 16.7.12, expected to be completed by the summer of 2014


Why 2014? It looks pretty advanced already.


----------



## niskogradnja

keber said:


> Why 2014? It looks pretty advanced already.


What you see is LOT1 including Butila interchange. Works on LOT 2 are blocked because of land expropriation problems, works on LOT 3 didnt even start.


----------



## Verso

sallae2 said:


> I guess Klašnice exit ...
> 
> http://www.dalekoodposla.com/mape/auto-karta-bosne.jpg


You're right, although it looks like it's only possible to go to/from Banja Luka. If you're going to/coming from Croatia, I think you use the new Mahovljani interchange. I hate it that Bosnian roads are hardly shown in Google Maps, as if it's somewhere in Africa. But at least they're shown in OpenStreetMap.


----------



## YU-AMC

Verso said:


> You're right, although it looks like it's only possible to go to/from Banja Luka. If you're going to/coming from Croatia, I think you use the new Mahovljani interchange. *I hate it that Bosnian roads are hardly shown in Google Maps, as if it's somewhere in Africa. But at least they're shown in *OpenStreetMap.


I always wonder why...


----------



## Alien x

keber said:


> Why 2014? It looks pretty advanced already.


Actually the first lot1 will be finished by the end of the year, but it can not be used until Lot2 is finished next spring so 2013 it should be in use. The 2014 for the entire project which includes a lot3. 
Lot1 is the project that sct did not finish by the due date (9/2010) even though they had 3 years to do it. They didn't go bankrupt for another 3 months after that.


----------



## BNX

*E-661*

Recently open *Mahovljani interchange*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Bosnian signs need more road numbers


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina

Today was the opening of the section between Kakanj and Biljesevo(10km).


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina

slavek24 said:


> Quite good pace - a contract for construction Suhodol - Tarcin section was signed on 21st May this year.


Yes, and it's already U/C.

You can find some pictures here: http://www.euro-asfalt.ba/novosti.php?novost=65


----------



## eucitizen

I have a question, is the section from the border with Croatia to Banja Luka tolled? On the official site of the Republika Srpska road authority the page about the tolled sections is still under construction.


----------



## SokoX

eucitizen said:


> I have a question, is the section from the border with Croatia to Banja Luka tolled? On the official site of the Republika Srpska road authority the page about the tolled sections is still under construction.


It's not tolled yet, however based on some stories it may be very soon 'cause toll stations are already done and it's the matter of days when they will start processing toll charges.


----------



## SokoX

HINT: Based on the rumors of some high ranking officials, the construction of the new highway section Prnjavor - Doboj may start very next month.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^it is not rumour it is official.


SokoX said:


> It's not tolled yet, however based on some stories it may be very soon 'cause toll stations are already done and it's the matter of days when they will start processing toll charges.


not true, until the end of 2012 mwy will not be tolled 100%


----------



## SokoX

Bad_Hafen said:


> ^^it is not rumour it is official. not true, until the end of 2012 mwy will not be tolled 100%


I just waited for you to amend me, Bad Hafen. I thought they would begin tolling highway very soon based on the recently constructed toll stations ( corroboration needed ), but I guess I was in delusion. Thanks on corrective.


----------



## corvus_edin

pix from the section Jošanica - Butila (Sarajevo bypass)














































(credits: www.klix.ba)


----------



## BNX

*A1 - Sarajevo bypass*


----------



## corvus_edin

*Kakanj - Biljesevo*






















































































































(www.jpautoceste.ba)


----------



## BNX

*E661*

New overhead displays at Mahovljani interchange...


----------



## corvus_edin

todays pics section Drivusa-Gorica
(by fordi)


----------



## Alien x

todays pics section Drivusa-Gorica
(by fordi)
A few more pics


----------



## admirer of sir ALEX

BNX said:


> *E661*
> 
> New overhead displays at Mahovljani interchange...


 
as it can be seen these dynamic signs are not properly centered over the traffic lanes.
does it function automatically or manually?
who is producer of the dynamic signs and creator of the traffic regulation?


----------



## niskogradnja

leopol said:


> section Bijaca - Kravice u/c http://www.jpautoceste.ba/web/kb102012.php


..


----------



## BNX

*Highway Banja Luka - Doboj *(Section 2: Prnjavor - Doboj) 

Clearing of the highway route started in mid-September.

As a reminder, highway Banja Luka - Doboj should provide a 72km east-west link between E661 and A1. 

It consists of two sections of equal length: 
Section 1 - Mahovljani interchange (E661) - Prnjavor, and 
Section 2 - Prnjavor - Johovac interchange (A1) 

The contract to complete the works in three years - worth 180 million Euro, of which 150 million comes from the EBRD - was won by the consortium between "_Integral inženjering_" from BiH and "_Granit_" from Macedonia.


----------



## niskogradnja

*Sarajevo bypass*, pictures by fordi.


----------



## niskogradnja




----------



## niskogradnja

> 24. 11. 2012
> Intensive work on the construction of the highway through Herzegovina
> http://ekapija.ba/website/bih/page/660397





niskogradnja said:


>


..


----------



## niskogradnja

niskogradnja said:


>


..


----------



## crimio

I don't have yet an idea, but I think will be impressive.
BTW which is the length of the viaduct?


----------



## Alien x

keber said:


> First two pictures show the border section. What about third one, with viaduct?


First picture is rest area Kravice, the second is the first exit about 1400m from the border on the Bijaca-Kravice section. The viaduct is on Kravica -Zvirovici section, This section will have 3 Bridges or Viaducts (590m, 380m, 390m) and one tunnel (486m).


----------



## niskogradnja

*Digging of tunnel Vijenac made official*

Consortium of BiH construction companies, led by Euro-Asfalt Sarajevo, is completing the first stage of building of the tunnel Vijenac, which consists of digging of the tunnel and placing protection. “Final meters of the tunnel are being dug in the so called left tube, which will be completed during the day so we could make digging of the tunnel Vijenac official tomorrow, on BiH Independence Day”, director of Euro-Asfalt Hamed Ramic told FENA. 

Consortium of BiH construction companies, led by Euro-Asfalt Sarajevo, completed the first stage of building of the tunnel Vijenac today, which consists of digging of the tunnel and placing protection. 

“Final meters of the tunnel have been dug in the so called left tube, which was completed during the day”, director of Euro-Asfalt Hamed Ramic told FENA. 

First cars will go through the tunnel in spring of 2014.


----------



## niskogradnja

*COMPANIES THAT WORKED ON ‘VIJENAC’ TUNNEL SEEK HIGHER ENGAGEMENT OF BIH COMPANIES*
MARCH 2, 2013 10:30

Manager of ‘Autoceste FBiH’ (FBiH Highways) Ensad Karić on yesterday’s ceremony on the occasion of excavating the tunnel said: ‘We’ve fulfilled the promise given in August last year, that the tunnel will be excavated by 1 March’.

He noted that BiH companies finished the job in just seven months, while their predecessors, Slovenian companies did it in 20 months.

Karić added that the tender for second phase of works is going to be finished soon, the hydro isolation, concrete and electro-mechanical installations, etc.

In the preparation of the tender with European Bank for Reconstruction and Development, we demanded that BiH companies get the chance to apply for the second phase, since they deserved it.

He expressed special gratitude to workers, adding that without their hard work, the deadline would not have been met.

Karić said that the workers , with their work in three shifts, apart from building the tunnel, have shown that BiH construction companies are worthy and returned the good reputation of BIH


www.sarajevotimes.com


----------



## Singidunum

Mahovljani interchange


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There is new imagery on Google Earth from the Zenica area, dating from 2012. It shows A1 under construction south of the city. You can see the tunnel portals.


----------



## niskogradnja

ChrisZwolle said:


> There is new imagery on Google Earth from the Zenica area, dating from 2012. It shows A1 under construction south of the city. You can see the tunnel portals.


A-1 near the town of Zenica.



TuzlaBoy said:


> 24.03.2013


----------



## keber

When will construction of Zenica bypass commence?


----------



## corvus_edin

A1 Drivuša-Gorica 




















Tunel Suhodol


----------



## niskogradnja

A-1, Zvirovici- Kravice



Alien x said:


> JP Autoceste Zvirovici-Kravice April
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by http://www.jpautoceste.ba


----------



## niskogradnja

Alien x said:


> :cheers:JP Autoceste Bijaca-Kravice (spoj sa Hr) April
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by http://www.jpautoceste.ba


 ..


----------



## niskogradnja

Alien x said:


> Dobro ih krenulo, evo jos koja nova.:cheers:
> JP Autoceste Zvirovici-Kravice April
> Most Studencica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vijadukt Pavlovic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Trebizat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by http://www.jpautoceste.ba


 ..


----------



## niskogradnja

Alien x said:


> Malo sjevernije.
> JP Autoceste Lepenica-Suhodol April
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by http://www.jpautoceste.ba


 ..


----------



## niskogradnja

Alien x said:


> Znam da sam dosadan ali izgleda svaki dan nesto novo dodaju. U Hercegovini nema spavanja :cheers:
> JP Autoceste Zvirovici-Kravice April
> Most Studencica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vijadukt Pavlovic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Trebizat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trasa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by http://www.jpautoceste.ba


 ..


----------



## niskogradnja

Sarajevo bypass by www.klix.ba


----------



## Dinuś

^^Is it open already? If not when are they going to put it into service?


----------



## niskogradnja

Dinuś;102514335 said:


> ^^Is it open already? If not when are they going to put it into service?


There are problems with the expropriation of land which prevents the bypass to be completed. Only one branch of the interchange is connected to the rest of the motorway A1. 

Whwn are they going to put it into service?
Let s see...


----------



## niskogradnja

Sarajevo bypass by ekist



ekist said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That interchange has been nearly finished for the last 2 years... The flyovers were mainly built in 2009.


----------



## Alien x

ChrisZwolle said:


> That interchange has been nearly finished for the last 2 years... The flyovers were mainly built in 2009.


Construction started 9/2007 and stopped 10/2010 Actually this section July 2012 looked like this:
July 2012








Looking the other way August 2012








This section should be finished by may just that it will a dead-end for another year.


----------



## Alien x

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is that near the Croatian A10 recently discussed in the HR topic?


Yes it's the second section which should be finished by next summer.
4.1km of the first section is done and on 1.2km connection to the border the started paving and building assembly. Seen below:
You can check how much has been done in a month.


mirza-sm said:


> *Završetak do 1. jula*
> 
> Napreduju radovi na graničnom prijelazu Bijača
> 
> 
> Objavljeno 08.05.2013 u 10:50
> 
> Međunarodni granični prijelaz Bijača kod Ljubuškog bit će završen na vrijeme, odnosno do 1. jula, utvrdili su prilikom nedavne posjete predstavnici izvršne vlasti u BiH i Federaciji BiH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prije dvije sedmice u posjeti gradilištu graničnog prijelaza Bijača bili su predsjedavajući Vijeća ministara Vjekoslav Bevanda, ministar komunikacija i prometa BiH Damir Hadžić, premijer Federacije Nermin Nikšić, te ministar komunikacija i promera FBiH Enver Bijedić.
> 
> "Prijelaz Bijača će biti gotov do 1. jula, kao i sve pristupne ceste. Time će biti demantovani svi zloguki proroci koji govore da se to tamo nešto radi, ali da se neće završiti i da toga neće biti", izjavio je Bevanda nakon obilaska gradilišta na prijelazu Bijača.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federalni premijer Nikšić izjavio je nakon obilaska gradilišta i sastanka kako je zadovoljan onim što je danas vidio i čuo te istaknuo vrlo dobru saradnju svih sudionika u ovom projektu od lokalnih vlasti, države, ministarstava, javnih poduzeća i izvođača radova.
> 
> "Ovo je projekt kojim se ponosimo i dovršit ćemo ga u zadanom roku ako ne i prije", ustvrdio je Nikšić, dodavši kako razlog za ponos govori i činjenica kako su od ostvarenih ušteda na ovom projektu za lokalnu zajednici izgrađen vodovod te obnovljen regionalni put.
> 
> "Ne treba zanemariti i da na izgradnji ovog dijela autoputa najvećim dijelom rade domaće kompanije. Očekujemo da se još osposobe i u narednom razdoblju budu respektabilan faktor za izgradnju kompletnog koridora V-c", kazao je federalni premijer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ministar komunikacija i prometa BiH Damir Hadžić također je utvrdio da će prijelaz Bijača biti izgrađen u planiranom roku te da je to bilo samo sporno kod jednog dijela medija.
> 
> "Sve što smo radili, radili smo s jasno definiranim rokovima i garancijama da će posao s graničnim prijelazima biti završen pravodobno i kao što ima odgovornih za neizvršenje obveza, tako ima odgovornih za izvršenje obveza. A najveći krivci za izvršenje obveza na ovom projektu su horizontalna i vertikalna komunikacija između svih institucija u ovoj zemlji", kazao je Hadžić.
> 
> Federalni ministar prometa i komunikacija Enver Bijedić istaknuo je kako izgradnja međunarodnog graničnog prijelaza Bijača uspjeh u "moru loših vijesti".
> 
> "Kad ovog graničnog prijelaza ne bi bilo poljoprivredni proizvođači iz ovog kraja mogli bi izvoziti svoje proizvode u Hrvatsku tako što bi ih morali vozili na sjever BiH i tamo preći s njima granicu", kazao je Bijedić, pojasnivši da su pravila Europske unije takva da samo na određenim prijelazima mogu prelaziti određene robe.
> 
> "U tome je uspjeh da se ovaj prijelaz završi na vrijeme", kazao je Bijedić
> 
> http://www.mojevijesti.ba/novost/157267/Napreduju-radovi-na-granicnom-prijelazu-Bijaca





















from http://www.mojevijesti.ba


----------



## keber

Already at the beginning it looks like that motorway from Croatia border to Sarajevo will be very spectacular. How tall pylons will be built at Neretva crossing at Počitelj?
And is there any idea, how motorway will look from Mostar to Sarajevo?

(P.S.: i thought that Google maps had updated BiH territory but now I see only in big cities)


----------



## stickedy

The motorway is defined: http://motorways-exitlists.com/europe/bih/a1.htm

But that will take some years...


----------



## Alien x

keber said:


> Already at the beginning it looks like that motorway from Croatia border to Sarajevo will be very spectacular. How tall pylons will be built at Neretva crossing at Počitelj?
> And is there any idea, how motorway will look from Mostar to Sarajevo?
> 
> (P.S.: i thought that Google maps had updated BiH territory but now I see only in big cities)


In little over 80km of motorway between Sarajevo-Mostar the project calls for 45.8km of tunnels and 7.8km bridges (and viaducts) or more then 67% of the section. Currently 20.2km is under-construction: tunnels 6.3km - bridges 1.7km. :cheers:


----------



## edin11

Vlakovo - Lepenica































































JP Autoceste


----------



## lukaszek89

A1 will be very picturesque road.


----------



## keber

lukaszek89 said:


> A1 will be very picturesque road.


True, and now only easiest sections of all A1 are being built.


----------



## Singidunum

Nice



zalik said:


>


----------



## dunmaty

Hi, I'm asking myself what is the best road (comfort; time) to pass from Dubrovnik (Croatia) to Timisoara (Romania). I'll take this road in mid Jully and as far as looking on the map the best choice should be Metkovic, Mostar, Sarajevo, Zenica, Doboj, Modrica. Thanks!


----------



## stickedy

Correct


----------



## leopol

Fully agree! kay:

Use Slavonski Samac/Bosanski Samac border crossing between Croatia and Bosnia.


----------



## Christophorus

Why via BiH? Wouldn´t it be much shorter via Montenegro and Serbia?

But if you decide for that way keep in mind the Neum problem which will surely cause severe traffic jams and probably horrible waiting times due to two outside EU-borders (from July 1) you´ll have to cross leaving and entering Croatia again around Neum on a stretch of 8kms. 

I´d suggest going: Dubrovnik - Gornji Brgat (HR) - Ivanica (BiH) - Trebinje - Ljubinje - Stolac - Mostar ... 

The road is ok and there isn´t much traffic at all (for now) even during the touristical season.


----------



## niskogradnja

Christophorus said:


> keep in mind *the Neum problem which will surely cause severe traffic jams *and probably horrible waiting times due to two outside EU-borders (from July 1) you´ll have to cross leaving and entering Croatia again around Neum on a stretch of 8kms.


No, it will not.



> Croatia has opened two new border crossings in the south with Bosnia at Zaton Doli and Klek, aimed at easing traffic between the two countries at the same time as fulfilling EU standards before the country's membership starts in July.
> 
> The two border crossings with five, instead of two, traffic lanes in each direction will allow for easier transport.
> 
> They also will separate Croats and EU citizens from Bosnians and other passengers who will be checked at different gates. The new crossings will have EU standardized checks on goods transported between Croatia and Bosnia. Croatia plans to update many other border crossings as part of their EU membership process. Croatian TV Nova reported that the two new border crossings cost around 13.8 million euro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bosnians currently travel to Croatia only with ID cards, but it is still unclear whether they will need passports from July, when Croatia joins the European Union.


----------



## RoadEngineer

dunmaty said:


> Hi, I'm asking myself what is the best road (comfort; time) to pass from Dubrovnik (Croatia) to Timisoara (Romania). I'll take this road in mid Jully and as far as looking on the map the best choice should be Metkovic, Mostar, Sarajevo, Zenica, Doboj, Modrica. Thanks!


The best route is: Dubrovnik - BiH border - Trebinje - Visegrad - SRB border - Uzice - Cacak - Beograd - Pancevo - Timisoara. It's over 200 km and at least 2 hours shorter route despite there is no highway at all. But decision is yours. The road is in good condition, wide, except section between Gacko and Foca.


----------



## Eulanthe

Christophorus said:


> But if you decide for that way keep in mind the Neum problem which will surely cause severe traffic jams and probably horrible waiting times due to two outside EU-borders (from July 1) you´ll have to cross leaving and entering Croatia again around Neum on a stretch of 8kms.


If reports from the MNE border are anything to go by, Neum is going to become a nightmare - the Croatians are checking very, very carefully there. If they apply the same strictness to Neum, then it's going to be a nightmare.

I'm not convinced that 5 lanes will actually be enough - if you consider that at least two lanes will be for trucks and buses, that only leaves 2 EU + 1 All Passports lanes for cars. One new rule is the requirement to have at least 50 Euros a day to enter Croatia - if Croatia checks this routinely, then it's going to cause even more trouble. 

There's also no guarantee that BiH won't step up their own controls in response. So far, they have had pretty lax controls there - but now?


----------



## eucitizen

The 50 Euros per day regards non EU citizens, but I guess they will not apply that strictly for Bosnia and MNE citizens.


----------



## atlantis.

eucitizen said:


> The 50 Euros per day regards non EU citizens, but I guess they will not apply that strictly for Bosnia and MNE citizens.


That rule is ridiculous in the age of plastic money.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I agree, € 50 is about the maximum I carry with me on international trips. Enough to pay for food, but I pay everything else like diesel and lodging with a credit card.


----------



## zezi

atlantis. said:


> That rule is ridiculous in the age of plastic money.


Rule is 50€ *OR* credit card


----------



## Eulanthe

zezi said:


> Rule is 50€ *OR* credit card


That's even more ridiculous - my own debit card says "Visa" on it (not electron) and looks like a credit card, yet I normally only carry enough money in the account to pay for a tank of fuel and it is very much a debit card.

I'm guessing in reality, it will be very rarely enforced.


----------



## darko06

Q: How was driving on Jadranska Magistrala through Neum? Did they improve asphalt pavement? Were there still police patrols? Was the speed limit still 60 kmh outside the Neum city area?


----------



## Palance

Ah, you meant this one?








or












darko06 said:


> Q: How was driving on Jadranska Magistrala through Neum? Did they improve asphalt pavement? Were there still police patrols? Was the speed limit still 60 kmh outside the Neum city area?


There were spots with max 60, yes, and I didn't see any police patrol there. The asphalt is still the old surface.


----------



## darko06

Oh my gosh, in Herceg Novi they don't have cyrillic script at all. How quickly I forgot this fact. Thanks for these pics anyway.


----------



## corvus_edin

some pics from section *Kravice - Bijača*




























source: www.klix.ba


----------



## corvus_edin

source: www.klix.ba


----------



## corvus_edin

source:www.klix.ba


----------



## Pascal20a

Is that section already finished (A1 Kravica-Bijaca- boarder with Croatia)??


----------



## keber

No it is not. Are you reading at all?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A1 Sarajevo*

A1 Vlakovo - Tarčin (20.2 km)


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


>


Which viaduct is that?


----------



## stickedy

Should be the railway Mostar - Sarajewo


----------



## stickedy

Whats that "white line" visible here: https://maps.google.de/maps?q=Zenic...Hercegovine,+Bosnien+und+Herzegowina&t=h&z=14

Power line?


----------



## Alien x

stickedy said:


> Whats that "white line" visible here: https://maps.google.de/maps?q=Zenic...Hercegovine,+Bosnien+und+Herzegowina&t=h&z=14
> 
> Power line?


Gas pipeline.


----------



## Pascal20a

When should the Drivusa - Gorica be finished?


----------



## Alien x

Pascal20a said:


> When should the Drivusa - Gorica be finished?


This is the current situation Drivusa - Gorica section there seems to be no big rush to finish the section as its going to sit unused until end of march 2014(officially) my estimate end of May 2014. At its current rate of work by the end of the summer it should be finished. Judge for yourself.



Alien x said:


> 1. (Drivusa-Gorica)
> 
> By JP Autoceste


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina

Sarajevo Bypass U/C:


----------



## corvus_edin

some fresh pic by fordi

section Drivusa -Gorica


----------



## corvus_edin




----------



## corvus_edin

... bridge Studencica



Joe1000 said:


> Studenčica - 24.7.2013.g.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ova je slikana prije par dana. Malo da vidimo kako to izgleda odozgo.


----------



## Pascal20a

What are the next steps for the Drivusa - Gorica section?


----------



## Pascal20a

I saw on the Freytag & Berndt map Croatia theres a planned motorway near capljina to zavala?? Why is there a motorway planned??


----------



## atlantis.

Pascal20a said:


> I saw on the Freytag & Berndt map Croatia theres a planned motorway near capljina to zavala?? Why is there a motorway planned??


Where is this Zavala?


----------



## Pascal20a

Its 24km south of Ljubinje


----------



## atlantis.

Pascal20a said:


> Its 24km south of Ljubinje


That's the Adriatic-Ionian motorway. Croatian A1 is part of that route and so is B-H A1 from the south border to Pocitelj. From Pocitelj, this motorway continues parallel to the coast to the border of Montenegro.


----------



## darko06

Who will built this wannabe motorway? B&H obviously not, because it does not possess necessary funds. Croatia obviously not, because it does not connect Dubrovnik with rest of Croatia through the shortest possible route. European Union obviously not, because B&H will enter in the EU as early as 2030. The route of the future Adriatic Ionian Motorway is not legally decided yet and probably will be not decided in the next ten years.
Dream on... (Nazareth).


----------



## Alien x

Suhodol Tarcin August 2013

From South to North
Suhodol Tarcin section




























Tunneling



















First Asphalt on this section



























By JP Autoceste


----------



## Alien x

JP Autoceste Lepenica-Suhodol July 2013

Next section Lepenica Suhodol


















































































by JP Autoceste


----------



## Alien x

Vlakovo- Lepenica Aug 2013

Next

Viadukt Vlakovo









Intersection Vlakovo









Gladnom Polju































































By Jp Autoceste


----------



## Alien x

Next "The missing link" Sarajevo Bypass Lot3 Vlakovo-Butila





































From Klix.ba


----------



## Alien x

Next Temporary Toll plaza on the motorway near Kakanj has been removed.



BNX said:


>





BNX said:


> *A-1* Kakanj (lokacija gdje su bile naplatne kućice)


Thank You BNX:cheers:


----------



## Alien x

Finally Prnjavor-Doboj section Bridge over the Bosna River that leads to the A1 (Vc) intersection is now under construction.



BNX said:


> *AP BL-DO* Rijeka Bosna


Another segment of Prnjavor-Doboj section



BNX said:


> *AP BL-DO* Dionica Prnjavor- Doboj
> 
> Fotografije u pripremi...


Additional pictures can be found here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105918573&postcount=14232
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1296429&page=714from post 14273 on.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1296429&page=715
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1296429&page=716

Thank You BNX:cheers:


----------



## Gunno

Hello together,

what is actually the status of the Higway Bijaca – Mostar?

So far i know, the subparts of the Section Bijaca - Pocitelj have following status, please correct me if i am wrong:

*Bijaca - Kravice* (4,1 km): finished and open
*Kravice - Zvirovici* (5,0 km): Under Construction, should be Open 2014
*Zvirovici - Pocitelj* (11,0 km): Planed but not under construction, opening unknown?

What is with the part from Pocitelj to Mostar, i heard they are planning to change the way. Actually it should be on the east side of the Neretva river, now they are planning to change it total and the Highway should be on the west side of the Neretva river. Has somebody some more information?


----------



## Alien x

Gunno said:


> Hello together,
> 
> what is actually the status of the Higway Bijaca – Mostar?
> 
> So far i know, the subparts of the Section Bijaca - Pocitelj have following status, please correct me if i am wrong:
> 
> *Bijaca - Kravice* (4,1 km): finished and open
> *Kravice - Zvirovici* (5,0 km): Under Construction, should be Open 2014
> *Zvirovici - Pocitelj* (11,0 km): Planed but not under construction, opening unknown?
> 
> What is with the part from Pocitelj to Mostar, i heard they are planning to change the way. Actually it should be on the east side of the Neretva river, now they are planning to change it total and the Highway should be on the west side of the Neretva river. Has somebody some more information?


Zvirovici - Pocitelj the final project now being prepared and start of construction could be expected second half of next year at the earliest.
Pocitelj to Mostar motorway project does not change sides of the Neretva river basin the roadway is being moved several hundred meters (on the same side of the river) due to local pressure. So no major changes to the preliminary project.


----------



## mimwing

Hello everyone,

What is the current status of the Bosnian highway? How many kilometers of highway have been completed and how many are currently under construction? 

Alen


----------



## Alien x

mimwing said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> What is the current status of the Bosnian highway? How many kilometers of highway have been completed and how many are currently under construction?
> 
> Alen


I presume that you mean motorways. 

Finished : 91,6 km
In use : 78,8 km
U/C : 75 km
in preparation: 46,8 km
:cheers:


----------



## Alien x

Zvirovici-Kravice
Most of the project is going according to plan.


zalik said:


> Evo par ljetnih, radi se na cijeloj dionici osim na vijaduktu Pavlovići, gdje su stubovi završeni, valjda su izvođači na godišnjem.
> 
> Most Studenčica





zalik said:


>





zalik said:


>


Thank You Zalik:cheers:


----------



## Alien x

Vlakovo intersection and lot3 section of Sarajevo bypass.


REDDEVILS said:


> Vlakovo :cheers:


Thanks to REDDEVILS:cheers:


----------



## Alien x

After years of waiting I guess they are finally in a hurry. Its been about a month since work has started Jp Autoceste Butila-VlakovoLot 3 Sarajevo Bypass

From lot 1 on




























Towards tunnel Tresevine



















Looking back towards Sarajevo










The cut of the 'Cut&Cover'









Down the other side



















To Vlakovo intersection



















By Jp Autoceste


----------



## MichiH

Alien x said:


> Pocitelj to Mostar motorway project does not change sides of the Neretva river basin the roadway is being moved several hundred meters (on the same side of the river) due to local pressure. So no major changes to the preliminary project.


The route has recently been charted on OSM: > click <. Is it really the latest variant?



Alien x said:


> Finished : 91,6 km
> In use : 78,8 km
> U/C : 75 km
> in preparation: 46,8 km


I don't understand the difference of 12.8km b/n "finished" and "in use". Can you please explain. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I believe a stretch of the Sarajevo bypass is already finished, but not open to traffic because connecting roads (different contract) are not finished (by far).


----------



## javimix19

I have a question:

I read in Wikipedia this thing: "In April 2012, Bosnia-Herzegovina proposed a route in Neum area to connect Ploče and Dubrovnik while serving Neum. That entails branching of the A1 motorway 7 to 8 kilometres (4.3 to 5.0 miles) west of Neum, one branch serving Neum and the other Dubrovnik. As of July 2012 no decision was reached on the section of the A1 route."

Bosnian Government is not going to build a motorway on this stretch? It could be good for Croatia and Bosnia. Adriatic motorway is very important for these countries.


----------



## Alien x

javimix19 said:


> I have a question:
> 
> I read in Wikipedia this thing: "In April 2012, Bosnia-Herzegovina proposed a route in Neum area to connect Ploče and Dubrovnik while serving Neum. That entails branching of the A1 motorway 7 to 8 kilometres (4.3 to 5.0 miles) west of Neum, one branch serving Neum and the other Dubrovnik. As of July 2012 no decision was reached on the section of the A1 route."
> 
> Bosnian Government is not going to build a motorway on this stretch? It could be good for Croatia and Bosnia. Adriatic motorway is very important for these countries.


Croatia is deciding what is better for them and when they decide the rest of us will know. That particular proposal did not get a Croatian counter offer so you maybe should ask them. They stopped building the Peljesac Bridge not because of opposition from BiH but their internal reasons.:cheers:


----------



## Alien x

MichiH said:


> The route has recently been charted on OSM: > click <. Is it really the latest variant?


No that's the preliminary route from the feasibility study.




MichiH said:


> I don't understand the difference of 12.8km b/n "finished" and "in use". Can you please explain. Thanks in advance!


Whats hard to understand there is three sections that are completed but not in use because they are waiting other sections to be finished. It's not like it does not happen in other countries. 
- Catrnja - to Sava river Banja Luka - Gradiska Motorway E-661
- Lot 1 of the Sarajevo Bypass A1
- Bijaca - Kravice only border connection is open. A1
By the end of summer there will be a fourth Drivusa - Gorice A1


----------



## Pascal20a

When will the motorway from Gradiska to the Croatian border be opened??


----------



## Palance

When it's finished.


----------



## MichiH

Palance said:


> When it's finished.


I like that kind of answer, but it is not correct .

It is already completed up to the border (see post of Alien x or OSM), but the Croatian part is not yet completed. The correct answer is, that the Bosnian part will be opened when the Croatian part will be finished and opened.


----------



## MichiH

Alien x said:


> No that's the preliminary route from the feasibility study.


If I got it right the current route was only moved several hundred meters, wasn't it?


----------



## Alien x

MichiH said:


> If I got it right the current route was only moved several hundred meters, wasn't it?


Like with any feasibility study its only the preliminary route since then you technical analysis, public hearings, etc. But as things stand right now route shifts few hundred meters one-way or the other but does not deviate greatly from the previous route.


----------



## soterman

Good afternoon everyone and sorry to interrupt. I would like your inside information about which way to choose from the border near Sepak Gorjni to the east part of Sarajevo:

1. Sepak Gorjni, south towards Zaklopaca, Odzak, Sokolac (the M19 really)? http://goo.gl/maps/nbvqd or
2. Sepak Gorjni, take the M4 at Jardan, left at Kusonje, right at Betanje (M19-2), Kladanj (M18) and reach Sarajevo from the north? http://goo.gl/maps/8WSuZ

Any road with really bad tarmac? Any segments full of traffic? Your help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Seagull

Alien x said:


> Croatia is deciding what is better for them and when they decide the rest of us will know. That particular proposal did not get a Croatian counter offer so you maybe should ask them. They stopped building the Peljesac Bridge not because of opposition from BiH but their internal reasons.:cheers:


Lack of money at the moment... The only possibility to build the Croatian A1 branch through Neum for connecting Dubrovnik is to get full administration rights over that corridor. That´s what Bruxelles says. That´s not possible, so that´s no option at all.


----------



## Alien x

*Na Sarajevo Construction By xalen *
http://www.sa-c.net/index.php/forum/32-Infrastructure/27-BiH--Koridor-5c.html?limit=10&start=230#3789
Sarajevo Bypass 
[quote="xalen" post=3789]



























Slike od prijatelja pilota Fahrudin Kreštalica-Kreshta[/quote]


----------



## smokiboy

Great ariel shots. Is there a link to a detailed map of Sarajevo Bypass?


----------



## Christophorus

^^

pretty well on OpenStreetMap:

http://osm.org/go/xfYUBer


----------



## Wiener.Blut

soterman said:


> Good afternoon everyone and sorry to interrupt. I would like your inside information about which way to choose from the border near Sepak Gorjni to the east part of Sarajevo:
> 
> *1. Sepak Gorjni, south towards Zaklopaca, Odzak, Sokolac* (the M19 really)? http://goo.gl/maps/nbvqd or
> 2. Sepak Gorjni, take the M4 at Jardan, left at Kusonje, right at Betanje (M19-2), Kladanj (M18) and reach Sarajevo from the north? http://goo.gl/maps/8WSuZ
> 
> Any road with really bad tarmac? Any segments full of traffic? Your help is greatly appreciated!


Option 1 is 100x better, 2nd option is not an option.


----------



## MichiH

The contract of the *A1 motorway b/n the Croatian border near Svilaj and Odzak* was signed (OSM). Strabag got the project. The section has a length of 11km, costs 61 million € and is the southern extension of the A5.hr. The construction will start on 23rd September 2013. The construction time is 14 month. See press release.


----------



## leopol

*A1: Sarajevo - Mostar*

Section Sarajevo - Tarcin:



REDDEVILS said:


> Lot 3 Vlakovo :cheers:
> Probni asfalt:banana:


----------



## leopol

*A1: Sarajevo Bypass*

LOT 3 Butila - Vlakovo (the last one)



REDDEVILS said:


> LOT 3A Vlakovo 15.9.20013:cheers:





REDDEVILS said:


> LOT 3A Vlakovo 15.9.20013:cheers:


*Exit Vlakovo:*


>


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A1 Sarajevo*

Is it already known when A1 near Sarajevo will open to traffic? Last I've heard was "late 2013". 

Also, are there any updates about the city motorway (gradski autoput?)


----------



## keber

I think A1 cannot be opened to traffic until section to Vlakovo and/or section into Sarajevo is completed which neither are.


----------



## atlantis.

Section near Vlakovo is progressing and will be opened early next year. 
Section into Sarajevo is in trouble as the companies working there are under collapse and all work is stopped. This section will have to be restarted early next year with new contractors. 
Only one of these sections is required to open A1 and it looks like they will open the section Josanica-Vlakovo early next year, completely connecting the motorway between tunnel Vijenac and Vlakovo. Later in 2014, we can expect the section Vlakovo-Tarcin to be opened, as well a tunnel Vijenac into Zenica. 
By the end of 2014, we should have Tarcin and Zenica connected. It is also possible that the entry into Sarajevo might be resolved by that time. 
On the southern front, by the end of next year, we expect to have Medjugorje connected with the border and further with the Croatian motorway system.


----------



## nestvaran

That's all for now


----------



## albiman

All the bridges in Bosnia are amazing


----------



## nestvaran

Banja Luka-Doboj highway, Johovac 1 interchange (connection with M17 state road)

thank you BNX











Future look


----------



## AdnanPD

*Vlakovo 3.2.2014 *







*Vlakovo 1.2.2014 *


----------



## nestvaran

Lepenica-Suhodol section, february 2014.









































































More pictures on jpautoceste.ba


----------



## luckyluk

^^ Very impressive!


----------



## BNX

*Butila interchange* Future exit from A1 for Sarajevo bound traffic.


----------



## nestvaran

Vlakovo-Lepenica section, Februar 2014.


----------



## nestvaran




----------



## nestvaran

Construction of new toll gate on Banja Luka-Gradiška highway



BNX said:


> *E-661* Izgradnja naplatnih kućica.


----------



## nestvaran

Vijenac tunnel



Alien x said:


> Jp Autoceste
> 
> Tunel Vijenac (1 Mart)
> 
> Slike sa FB ima i jos na gornjem link-u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpautoceste.ba


----------



## nestvaran

Banja Luka-Doboj highway



BNX said:


> *Autoput Banja Luka - Doboj* Dionica Prnjavor - Doboj. Potvrđujem gore iznesene tvrdnje.


----------



## nestvaran

Banja Luka-Doboj highway



BNX said:


> *Nastavljeni radovi na autoputu Banja Luka - Doboj (dionica Doboj – Prnjavor) u građevinskoj sezoni 2014*


----------



## Alien x

Kravice Zvirovici (Studencica Bridge)



Brotnjo.info said:


> Srijeda, 19.2.2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nije prednapregnuti beton, ali može poslužiti :lol:


----------



## Alien x

Tarcin intersection.



Mamkić;111540376 said:


> Report from Tarchin


----------



## nestvaran

Some pics by user KiretoX:

Vijenac tunnel southern entrance, near Zenica:


----------



## nestvaran

Drivuša-Gorica section, Zenica south:


----------



## nestvaran

Banja Luka-Doboj highway, bridge over Bosna river:


----------



## nestvaran

Vlakovo toll gate:



emcoo said:


>





emcoo said:


>





emcoo said:


>





emcoo said:


>


----------



## albiman

Nice projects. From where do BiH have enough money for such a nice structures ?


----------



## Palance

celevac said:


> Typical example for corrupt police in Republika Srpska, unfortunately this is still a problematic entity (I'm not talking about the civil population)... I usually don't generalize, but I have experience with this wannabe-country.


In 2003, I have driven a lot in BiH and especially RS, and had no problems at all. But then I drove in a car with BiH-plates.


BL2 said:


> What kind of discussion if you don'T have all necesery equipment you pay fine, or you bribe. Corruption however worked good for you.


The discussion about the height of a fine: 50 without and 150 with a receipt. That is formally unusual in almost every country. Paying on the spot is generally cheaper, but not that much cheaper.


----------



## nestvaran

Pascal20a said:


> When?


It all says here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1687231


Guys, can you please try to keep this thread politics-free?


----------



## BL2

Palance said:


> The discussion about the height of a fine: 50 without and 150 with a receipt. That is formally unusual in almost every country. Paying on the spot is generally cheaper, but not that much cheaper.


Well why didn't you then pay later if you had your doubts? Why did you decide to bribe them?
I mean people who bribe police say that police officers are bad and they bribe them. If you made mistake then you pay for it.


----------



## Palance

I wrote before why I paid immidiately.


----------



## Bassieman

*No politics indeed*

It is very obvious that some of the people here have different opinions...
This is a forum about roads and such not about politics.
I'm sorry for fueling the wrong discussion.

@BL2 what have I ever done to you that you must say that I'm talking sh..?
If you can't behave don't bother because you try convince me otherwise but with such langauge you do not convince me at all.
Thanks for your opinion never the less.


----------



## BL2

Bassieman said:


> @BL2 what have I ever done to you that you must say that I'm talking sh..?
> If you can't behave don't bother because you try convince me otherwise but with such langauge you do not convince me at all.
> Thanks for your opinion never the less.


You obviously misinterpret my words, it wasn't your words i was commenting, but tip your frined gave you. That tip is pure BS.


----------



## MichiH

nestvaran said:


> There is no way Drivusa-Biljesevo (which includes construction of 3km long Vijenac tunnel) is going to be finished in this month, maybe March or April. Vogosca-Vlakovo (acctually Butile-Vlakovo, because Vogosca-Butile is already finished) section's deadline is mid-summer, I think June, and it should be finished by that time. They are late two months on Svilaj-Odzak section (near border with Croatia) so the construction has just started and I can't tell you much. It also includes building of one big Svilaj border checkpoint. All the other sections should I think be finished when planned.
> 
> Hope this was helpful


There's my current list:

*A1:* Drivusa – Biljesevo 12 6.5km (August 2010 to *Spring 2014*) – project – map
*A1:* Vlakovo – Lepenica 12 10.2km (January 2013 to *April 2014*) – project – map
*A1:* Josanica – Butila 12 5.7km (July 2013 to June 2014) – project – map
*A1:* Butila – Vlakovo 12 3.9km (October 2010 to June 2014) – project – map
*A1:* Zvirovici – Zvirici 12 9.1km (October 2010 to June 2014) – project – map
*A1:* Lepenica – Tarcin 12 10.1km (June 2012 to July 2014) – project – map
*A1:* Svilaj – Odzak 12 11.0km (September 2013 to November 2014) – project – map
*?:* Butila (A1) – Brijesce 12 3.5km (October 2010 to ?) – project – map

Any news about completion of the Drivusa – Biljesevo section?
According to the latest pics I guess the Vlakovo – Lepenica section will not been opened in April 2014, won't it?

Are there any updated information about the other sections?

Updated list:
*A1:* Drivusa – Biljesevo 12 6.5km (August 2010 to Late May 2014) – project – map
*A1:* Josanica – Butila 12 5.7km (October 2007 to June 2014) – project – map
*A1:* Butila – Vlakovo 12 3.9km (July 2013 to June 2014) – project – map
*A1:* Zvirovici – Zvirici 12 9.1km (October 2010 to June 2014) – project – map
*A1:* Vlakovo – Lepenica 12 10.2km (January 2013 to August 2014) – project – map
*A1:* Lepenica – Tarcin 12 10.1km (June 2012 to October 2014) – project – map
*A1:* Svilaj – Odzak 12 11.0km (November 2013 to November 2014) – project – map
*?:* Butila (A1) – Brijesce 12 3.5km (October 2010 to December 2014) – project – map
*?:* Prnjavor – Johovac 2 12 36.6km (May 2013 to November 2015) – project – map


----------



## burt1991

the red months are only finish or open?


----------



## MichiH

^^ Estimated *opening *date.


----------



## Alien x

MichiH said:


> There's my current list:
> 
> Any news about completion of the Drivusa – Biljesevo section?
> According to the latest pics I guess the Vlakovo – Lepenica section will not been opened in April 2014, won't it?
> 
> Are there any updated information about the other sections?


I really do not know where you get your dates from. Some are totally ridiculous.

A1: Drivusa – Biljesevo 6.5km (August 2010 to Spring 2014)*Due date is end of May should be open before the end of spring 2014.*









A1: Josanica – Butila 5.7km *finished over a year ago will open June 2014 with Butila – Vlakovo *
A1- Butila – Vlakovo 3.9km (*June 2013* to June 2014)*Where did you get October 2010 start date it started in June 2013? Its opening in June with Josanica – Butila*


A1: Vlakovo – Lepenica 12 10.2km (January 2013 to *August 2014*)*IF the start date was January 2013 and construction time is 20 months you tell me what the finish date should be*









A1: Bijaca - Kravice - Zvirovici 9.1km (September 2011 to June 2014) *Bijaca - Kravice finished last year but is waiting for next section to open June/July2014*


A1: Lepenica – Tarcin 12 10.1km (June 2012 to *October 2014*)*If work started 08/06/2012 and its due in 28 months when should the due date be? October 2014*









A1: Svilaj – Odzak 12 11.0km (*November 2013* to November 2014)

?: Butila (A1) – Brijesce 12 3.5km (*May 2011 to December 2014*)

You are also missing Prnjavor - Doboj (November 2012 - November 2015


----------



## MichiH

Alien x said:


> I really do not know where you get your dates from. Some are totally ridiculous.


http://www.statistika.ba/?show=10&id=0

Edit: I think the list has been updated since last January.


----------



## MichiH

nestvaran said:


> Oh, and considering Banja Luka-Doboj highway, construction of the second 36km long Banja Luka-Prnjavor section (180mil €) is *planned to start in March this year*. Deadline is mid-2017.


Has the construction already been started?


----------



## nestvaran

MichiH said:


> Has the construction already been started?


Unfortunately not, but it's expected to start soon.


----------



## nestvaran

Kravice-Zvirovići section


Brotnjo.info said:


> *Most Studenčica*
> 
> Zapad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Došlo vrijeme za uklanjanje skele
> 
> 
> Istok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vijadukt Pavlovići *sa sjeverne strane
> 
> 
> Sa zapada
> 
> 
> Južni spoj
> 
> 
> Sjeverni spoj
> 
> 
> Vijadukt, a u pozadini je most Studenčica
> 
> 
> *Tunel Bijela Vlaka*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Most Trebižat *
> 
> Izgleda da će on biti posljedni završen... Slike su sa zapadne strane, istočni dio mosta je "završen"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na ovoj litici između dva stupa mosta (gledano s lijeve strane) radnici grade stope na kojima će biti skela!
> 
> 
> To bi bilo to, vidimo se na otvaranju :cheers:


----------



## Alien x

MichiH said:


> http://www.statistika.ba/?show=10&id=0
> 
> Edit: I think the list has been updated since last January.


I posted the correct date of start/expected finish added the JP Autoceste source and you still use the wrong dates which do not come even from the source you published.:nuts: If you want to be taken seriously then stop using the wrong data.


----------



## MichiH

Alien x said:


> I posted the correct date of start/expected finish added the JP Autoceste source and you still use the wrong dates which do not come even from the source you published.:nuts: If you want to be taken seriously then stop using the wrong data.


I don't use the completion dates but the opening dates when the section goes in service.

Maybe I am too stupid but I could only find one fault: The construciton of the Josanica – Butila section was started in October 2007.
According to the official page the Butila - Briješče section was started in October 2010 but you wrote May 2011...

What else is still wrong?


----------



## Alien x

MichiH said:


> I don't use the completion dates but the opening dates when the section goes in service.
> 
> Maybe I am too stupid but I could only find one fault: The construciton of the Josanica – Butila section was started in October 2007.
> According to the official page the Butila - Briješče section was started in October 2010:nuts: but you wrote May 2011...*The work started when the when the contractor was able to enter construction site that is the date the contract starts. Not when politicians announce it.*
> 
> What else is still wrong?


You had 7 errors originally.
Read my post, its not hard, I put the start dates (when work started) and expected finish (in service). 



> I really do not know where you get your dates from. Some are totally ridiculous.
> 
> A1: Drivusa – Biljesevo 6.5km (August 2010 to Spring 2014)Due date is end of May should be open before the end of spring 2014.
> 
> A1: Josanica – Butila 5.7km finished over a year ago will open June 2014 with Butila – Vlakovo
> A1- Butila – Vlakovo 3.9km (June 2013 to June 2014)Where did you get October 2010 start date it started in June 2013? Its opening in June with Josanica – Butila
> 
> A1: Vlakovo – Lepenica 12 10.2km (January 2013 to August 2014)IF the start date was January 2013 and construction time is 20 months you tell me what the finish date should be
> 
> A1: Bijaca - Kravice - Zvirovici 9.1km (September 2011 to June 2014) Bijaca - Kravice finished last year but is waiting for next section to open June/July2014
> 
> A1: Lepenica – Tarcin 12 10.1km (June 2012 to October 2014)If work started 08/06/2012 and its due in 28 months when should the due date be? October 2014
> 
> A1: Svilaj – Odzak 12 11.0km (November 2013 to November 2014)
> 
> ?: Butila (A1) – Brijesce 12 3.5km (May 2011 to December 2014)
> 
> You are also missing Prnjavor - Doboj (November 2012 - November 2015


----------



## MichiH

Alien x said:


> You had 7 errors originally.
> Read my post, its not hard, I put the start dates (when work started) and expected finish (in service).


I've updated my list meanwhile: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113140848&postcount=211 . I will update Butila - Briješče construction begin (October 2010) next time.
As mentioned before I guess the list has been updated since last January. I haven't checked it yesterday b/c I haven't expected that beginning dates and construction times have been changed .


----------



## Chriabous

Thanks for the updates


----------



## Eulanthe

I've driven quite a bit in Bosnia and never had problems with the police in either entity. 

But quite frankly, I wouldn't pay 50 euro as a bribe in that part of the world. I was stopped for blasting through a stop sign in Montenegro as well as stopped for not having lights on in Serbia - and both times, they accepted 10 Euro "without receipt". Serbia took a bit of arguing, but in general - they don't want the hassle.

The Serbian police gave up after I told them in Polish that they could either take 10 Euro and we could both get on our way, or we could waste our time going to the police station.

In Bosnia, what is the law surrounding fines? Can they hold your registration until you pay, or should you simply accept the fine and pay it later?


----------



## MichiH

^^ Slažem se, ali molim vas nemojte hraniti trolovi. Pa, i na engleskom jeziku, molimo!


----------



## darko06

However, let's get back to English, please.


----------



## keber

cinxxx said:


> Is there a parking place on the border crossing from HR-A10 to BiH-A1, where I can stop and then walk and take a picture with the entry sign into BiH?


I don't recommend doing that.
I was there in October and despite complete lack of traffic in the middle of the day you are still on motorway. Stopping on motorways because to take some pictures is not allowed anywhere and especially not in border area.
On the bordercheck I was warned by Croatian policeman to stow my camera which I was holding on my knees (I wasn't driving). And BiH policemen looked even more serious.


----------



## cinxxx

^^Ok, thanks. we will take a picture with the sign from the car while driving.

Maybe I can stop before the border crossing at Treblja before exiting BiH and walk to the entry sign, if there is one.
To bad there is no Streetview, I always planned such things after "driving" on Streetview


----------



## Pascal20a

Does anybody know if Banja Luka is also flooded?


----------



## nestvaran

Parts of some neighbourhoods unfortunately are, but this is not the right thread for questions like that, is it


----------



## Pascal20a

Which is the right forum?


----------



## sponge_bob

some other forum


----------



## Pascal20a

Ok


----------



## cinxxx

^^like this one here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463332


----------



## Pascal20a

Thanks


----------



## nestvaran

A bigger update with wonderful pictures :cheers:



REDDEVILS said:


> Vlakovo 14.5.2014 :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Google Earth has new imagery of that area, dated April 2014. It shows the bridges and a new toll plaza in Vlakovo.


----------



## MichiH

You could assume that the road would be opened soon accoring to the last pics, but the first pics are showing a total different situation. That does not look like it could open within the next two or three month....


----------



## nestvaran

You can see that the exit lanes on the bridge are ready for asphalt and the construction works on the roundabout below are in progress, so I think they should be done in 2 months tops.


----------



## Pascal20a

Is the opening of the motorway section near Drivusa endangered because of the flood?


----------



## atlantis.

Pascal20a said:


> Is the opening of the motorway section near Drivusa endangered because of the flood?


I dont think that this is known yet. The focus is on saving people, we will find out the effects of the flood on the motorway timelines once we go back to normal.


----------



## Pascal20a

Ok. When do you think that is better? When was the work stopped there?


----------



## Alien x

MichiH said:


> You could assume that the road would be opened soon accoring to the last pics, but the first pics are showing a total different situation. That does not look like it could open within the next two or three month....


Actually the first picture seems to be older because the concrete section being worked on at the intersection is finished in the other pictures.



*@Pascal20a* Didn't you promise to stop asking questions on this thread (and the BiH subsection)? :nuts:hno: Why don't you take a little vacation till like October, PLEASE. 
As for the section in question the only remaining work is inside the tunnel so its not in any danger. As for stopping work, right now people i BiH have better things to do and one of them is not worry about pascal20a timetable.


----------



## Pascal20a

Ok i will wait


----------



## nestvaran

Vijenac tunnel (3km) :cheers:


----------



## nestvaran




----------



## stickedy

nestvaran said:


> First section of Zenica bypass (Klopče-Drivuša) and Zvirovići-Počitelj.


Here is written that Zenica South to Zenica North and Zvirovići to Počitelj will be tendered and started this year - if I understand the translated text correct: http://www.klix.ba/biznis/privreda/...raditi-najduzi-mosta-na-koridoru-5c/140509114

I guess in 2015 we will see start of Počitelj - Mostar, Tarcin - Konjic and some kilometers of Zenica - Dobolj, most likely between Zepce and Dobolj because north of Zenica there will be many long and therefore expensive tunnels. So it seems logic to build the easy parts first.


----------



## nestvaran

^^

You're right I suppose 

So here is the visualisation of Zenica bypass :


----------



## čarli1

stickedy said:


> Here is written that Zenica South to Zenica North and Zvirovići to Počitelj will be tendered and started this year - if I understand the translated text correct: http://www.klix.ba/biznis/privreda/...raditi-najduzi-mosta-na-koridoru-5c/140509114
> 
> I guess in 2015 we will see start of Počitelj - Mostar, Tarcin - Konjic and some kilometers of Zenica - Dobolj, most likely between Zepce and Dobolj because north of Zenica there will be many long and therefore expensive tunnels. So it seems logic to build the easy parts first.


Počitelj - Mostar won't start so soon. No way. As I know they didn't drawn a map where highway exactly is going to be. Also Zenica - Dobolj wont' start next year either. Tarcin - Konjic is doubtful because of the money.


----------



## nestvaran

čarli;114641379 said:


> Počitelj - Mostar won't start so soon. No way. As I know they didn't drawn a map where highway exactly is going to be. Also Zenica - Dobolj wont' start next year either. Tarcin - Konjic is doubtful because of the money.


That is not true. Preliminary design has been made for the whole Vc corridor passing through Bosnia and Herzegovina.

Government of Republika Srpska is looking for a partnet for PPP and should begin construction of Doboj-Odžak section this year or the next.


----------



## čarli1

nestvaran said:


> That is not true. Preliminary design has been made for the whole Vc corridor passing through Bosnia and Herzegovina.
> 
> Government of Republika Srpska is looking for a partnet for PPP and should begin construction of Doboj-Odžak section this year or the next.


Look, for Zviroviči-Počitelj they will make main project (or is it called design and build?) until September, right? And after this is going be tender. And as a know for Počitelj - Mostar they didn't get yet to the main project. Am I wrong? And I didn't mention nothing about Doboj-Odžak. I mentioned Zenica-Doboj...
And about Vc corridor. I didn't write that there is no preliminary design. I just wrote that they didn't drawn a map where *exactly* is going to be built Počitelj- Mostar


----------



## nestvaran

čarli;114643530 said:


> Look, for Zviroviči-Počitelj they will make main project (or is it called design and build?) until September, right? And after this is going be tender. And as a know for Počitelj - Mostar they didn't get yet to the main project. Am I wrong?


Yes, that's true.



čarli;114643530 said:


> And about Vc corridor. I didn't write that there is no preliminary design. I just wrote that they didn't drawn a map where exactly is going to be built Počitelj- Mostar


You said there are no maps and it's not known where the highway is supposed to be built and that's simply not true.


čarli;114643530 said:


> I mentioned Zenica-Doboj...


I know, the second paragraph wasn't related to your post.


----------



## čarli1

nestvaran said:


> You said there are no maps and it's not known where the highway is supposed to be built and that's simply not true.


Look, I wrote this: _As I know they didn't drawn a map where highway *exactly* is going to be built (Počitelj- Mostar).

_Do you know the meaning exactly?


----------



## nestvaran

Unfortunately no 

ps take a look at this map  http://www.mediafire.com/download/u4xhsk31k03hvuu/VC_Svilaj-Bijaca.kmz


----------



## stickedy

According to http://www.jpautoceste.ba/en/20130922711/corridor-vc-motorway Design for Pocitelj - Mostar is finished, but there are no construction permits and land acquisition wasn't started yet. That is of 09/2013, that's over 9 months ago and it's still 18 months to the end of 2015. I don't know if it will happen, it's just a guess of me.

Since all current construction sites of A1 will be finished till the end of 2014 (or at least it is planned), there won't be any construction works besides Zenica bypass and Zvirovici - Poticelj.

Seems a bit too little, there must be something more started in 2015. And Zenica - Zepce is surely too expensive as well as Mostar - Jablanica - Konjic. So there aren't many options left. If there is money available, of course!

@nestvaran
Thanks for that link! Great


----------



## cinxxx

Some more pictures from my trip in BiH...


BiH_M17 von cinxxx auf Flickr


BiH_M17 von cinxxx auf Flickr


BiH_M17 von cinxxx auf Flickr


BiH_M17 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

BiH_M17 von cinxxx auf Flickr


BiH_M17 von cinxxx auf Flickr


BiH_M17 von cinxxx auf Flickr


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr

More will come later


----------



## nestvaran

Looking forward to it :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

*From Blagaj to Stolac*

This was a no name road my gps got me to. It looked more like a plane track


BiH von cinxxx auf Flickr

To get to the main road we drove over a non paved road, that cut through the fields left from here, but it was ok


BiH_M17.3 von cinxxx auf Flickr

Entering Stolac


BiH_M6 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Driving from Stolac to border crossing Trebimlje/Cepikuce*

Entering Republika Srpksa entity...

BiH_M6 von cinxxx auf Flickr


BiH_M6 von cinxxx auf Flickr


BiH_M6 von cinxxx auf Flickr


BiH_M6 von cinxxx auf Flickr


BiH_M6 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Trebinje straight, Ravno to the right...


BiH_M6 von cinxxx auf Flickr

Wonderful views...


BiH_428 von cinxxx auf Flickr


BiH_428 von cinxxx auf Flickr


BiH_428 von cinxxx auf Flickr


BiH_428 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

BiH_428 von cinxxx auf Flickr


BiH_428 von cinxxx auf Flickr

After this we drove on a narrow one lane road until after Trebimlje village. After that we joined the main road 428, and surprisingly entered Croatia without any border check


BiH (Trebimlja) - HR (Čepikuće) von cinxxx auf Flickr

After driving a few minutes we got to a border crossing check, both Bosnian and Croatian officers were doing the check on Croatian soil...


BiH (Trebimlja) - HR (Čepikuće) von cinxxx auf Flickr


BiH (Trebimlja) - HR (Čepikuće) von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## SRC_100

cinxxx said:


> BiH_428 von cinxxx auf Flickr


:eek2: amazing :eek2:


----------



## nestvaran

Cinxx can you please mark the route you took here on GM? You obviously didnt take the main road :lol:. I suppose you were heading to Dubrovnik so why didnt you cross the border at Ivanica?

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## cinxxx

^^I was going to Ston, after that to Dubrovnik. And I wanted to check out that small border crossing too 

The route was --> http://goo.gl/maps/zlTxK
I followed the gps, I took a look on the route it proposed and it seemed to be right, but I think it didn't take me on the fastest rout. That should have been, I think, this one --> http://goo.gl/maps/8vOl8

But the views over the Trebisnijca river were great. On the secondary road we also saw a large turtle, my gf wanted to stop and take it with us :lol:


----------



## Dino1927

cinxxx said:


> *From Blagaj to Stolac*
> 
> This was a no name road my gps got me to. It looked more like a plane track
> 
> 
> BiH von cinxxx auf Flickr



This is an old airfield, now used for street race events


----------



## cinxxx

^^I had the exact same feeling when I was there


----------



## Dino1927

cinxxx said:


> ^^I had the exact same feeling when I was there


:banana:


----------



## SokoX

Hahaha, koji je on kralj!


----------



## leopol

cinxxx said:


> *From Blagaj to Stolac*
> 
> This was a no name road my gps got me to. It looked more like a plane track


^^

Yup, it's one of the "spare" airfield track and also connection from ex "Soko" aircraft factory to Mostar airport. 

Yours M-17.3 starts at Buna, here it is at one of your pictures 









Regarding Cepikuce border crossing, I guess you later realized that the best way to reach 428 is to leave M-6, drive across Popovo polje (there is old stone bridge) a than through the center of Ravno village to 428


----------



## buku09

*R445*

Hi,

I am looking for some traffic counts for the R445 road along the A1. Im trying to calculate the capture rate of the A1 but really struggling to find any traffic volume information for the R445.

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## nestvaran

Kravice-Zvirovići section


zalik said:


> Most Studencica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Trebižat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tunel Bijela Vlaka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prema mostu Trebižat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Trebižat


----------



## MichiH

nestvaran said:


> Kravice-Zvirovići section


Wow, looks like it could be opened on schedule - in June 2014 .

Does anyone have updated opening information (about all your sections):



MichiH said:


> *A1:* Josanica – Butila 12 5.7km (October 2007 to 26th June 2014) – project – map
> *A1:* Butila – Vlakovo 12 3.9km (July 2013 to 26th June 2014) – project – map
> *A1:* Drivusa – Biljesevo 12 6.5km (August 2010 to June 2014) – project – map
> *A1:* Zvirovici – Zvirici 12 9.1km (October 2010 to June 2014) – project – map
> *A1:* Vlakovo – Lepenica 12 10.2km (January 2013 to August 2014) – project – map
> *A1:* Lepenica – Tarcin 12 10.1km (June 2012 to October 2014) – project – map
> *A1:* Svilaj – Odzak 12 11.0km (November 2013 to November 2014) – project – map
> *?:* Butila (A1) – Brijesce 12 3.5km (October 2010 to December 2014) – project – map


----------



## Alien x

MichiH said:


> Wow, looks like it could be opened on schedule - in June 2014 .
> 
> Does anyone have updated opening information (about all your sections):


Vlakovo -Tarcin will open as one section 20,2km so it will open when the last section is finished. So basically September - October.

Drivusa – Biljesevo and Zvirovici – Zvirici according to recent interviews will be mid to late July. At start of June they started finishing work outside entry/exit portal of Tunel Vijenac (re named 1st of March).

Svilaj - Odzak is proceeding very slowly because the entire area was heavily affected by the floods.

Butila - Brijesce section is going even slower because no one actually knows if expropriation is finished or who should be doing the work.

Doboj - Prnjavor after moth of delays is back to work.

Hope that helps


----------



## nestvaran

MichiH said:


> Wow, looks like it could be opened on schedule - in June 2014 .


Why is that surprising :lol:


----------



## MichiH

http://wire.seenews.com/news/bosnia...financial-bids-for-corridor-vc-section-426990



> *Bosnia's JP Autoceste FBiH gets five financial bids for Corridor Vc section*
> 
> The state-owned motorway company of Bosnia's Muslim–Croat Federation, JP Autoceste FBiH, said on Monday it has received a total of five financial bids for the construction of the Zenica Jug-Klopce road section.
> The bidding deadline expired on June 20.
> Bids have been submitted by Austria's Strabag, Azerbaijan's AZVIRT, Spain's Construcciones Rubau, the all-Bosnian tie-up of ZGP and Euroasfalt and Siroki Brijeg-based Hering, JP Autoceste FBiH said in a statement.
> In the coming period, the offers will be assessed and an agreement with a contractor for the road section is expected to be signed during the summer when the construction works should start, the statement added.
> Zenica Jug-Klopce is part of the Zenica Sjever–Zenica Jug road which lies on the local stretch of pan-European transport Corridor Vc.
> The Federation is one of the two autonomous entities that form Bosnia. The other one is the Serb Republic.


I guess it is the 2.5km section b/n Klopce and Drivusa (OSM), isn't it? http://www.statistika.ba/?show=10&id=0


----------



## stickedy

It is.


----------



## SRC_100

Because of recently _poplava_/flood, someone could tell me if the road from Bosanski Śamać and/or Bosanski Brod to Sarajevo is all the way passable? And what`s about border bridges with Croatia (_Slavonski Śamać/Slavonski Brod_). 
Usually I used to go via _Slavonski Brod/Bosanski Brod_ border crossing.


----------



## celevac

According to the Bosnian auto club (BIHAMK) it is passable, yes. There are road works on the M17 north of Doboj where vehicles are stopped for 15 minutes every full hour on weekdays from 7 a.m. to 5 p.m. and on Sundays from 7 a.m. to 1 p.m. 

See also: http://bihamk.ba/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=2&Itemid=111


----------



## nestvaran

Sarajevo bypass






Official opening ceremony is scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
So, on Sunday I will be able to use it... just perfect :cheers:


----------



## leopol

You're really lucky!


----------



## nestvaran

Sarajevo bypass was finally opened for traffic yesterday :cheers:


----------



## threo2k

Respect!!!


----------



## stickedy

Eulanthe said:


> I'm still trying to find out about the actual condition of the road from Foca to Scepan Polje - it seems that it only has small sections of gravel, but does anyone know for certain?


Here's my answer from the MNE-Thread, but for the records, it should alsostand here I guess 



stickedy said:


> No, it's not a gravel road, but a very narrow and curvy road. The asphalt is also not the the best anymore with many potholes. But it's ok to drive. Of course, you have to drive slowly and carefully and you need some time for that 14 km.
> 
> Here are some photos of the road:
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/102646684
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/74329614
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2798093
> 
> But there was a land slide somewhere and that was only repaired with dirt and gravel. But that's just a few meters, not that bad.


----------



## Eulanthe

Thank you! I've noticed plenty of tourist buses go that way, so it can't be...so bad, can it?


----------



## RoadEngineer

That worst section from Brod na Drini to Scepan polje is about 24 km long. Be patient and do not hurry, you will pass that section in about 30 min. There are some parts where you should probably get a few meters back to pass the cars from opposite direction. And be prepared for possible longer waiting on the border crossing Scepan polje, not longer from 30 min, because there are many tourists who are traveling by mini buses from camps to starting point for rafting down the river Tara. The camps are in Bosnia and the starting point is in Montenegro. From Scepan polje the road passes by the Piva lake with spectacular landscapes and view. From Piva lake the road is good, you can drive very fast.


----------



## BL2

Eulanthe said:


> Thank you! I've noticed plenty of tourist buses go that way, so it can't be...so bad, can it?


it is very bad dont use that road, especially if you are going to Herceg Novi insted take Trebinje - H. Novi.


----------



## Eulanthe

RoadEngineer said:


> That worst section from Brod na Drini to Scepan polje is about 24 km long. Be patient and do not hurry, you will pass that section in about 30 min.


30 minutes to go 24km is more than reasonable. But do you know if the road surface is ok? I don't expect it to be perfect, but as long as it isn't a complete nightmare, I'm fine with it. 

While we're at it - is the rest of the route from Sarajevo in good condition? 



> From Scepan polje the road passes by the Piva lake with spectacular landscapes and view. From Piva lake the road is good, you can drive very fast.


The landscapes and view are what I'm going for 



BL2 said:


> it is very bad dont use that road, especially if you are going to Herceg Novi insted take Trebinje - H. Novi.


But the landscape!


----------



## čarli1

Eulanthe said:


> While we're at it - is the rest of the route from Sarajevo in good condition?


Route from Sarajevo is ok


----------



## BL2

Eulanthe said:


> But the landscape!


what is with the landscape? 

It is beautiful 
Cemerno
http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/57742744.jpg

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/15249383.jpg

National park Sutjeska
http://www.visitmycountry.net/bosni...arkovi/sutjeska/nacionalni_park_sutjeskaa.jpg
http://images.summitpost.org/original/747818.jpg
http://visitmycountry.net/bosnia_he...lni_parkovi/sutjeska/planine/zelengora-02.jpg

Tjentise Monument
http://shawn-komlos.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/SPK_tjentiste-1.jpg

Klinje lake
http://media.hercegovinapromo.com/2012/12/Klinje-jezero.jpg

Gacko
http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/46800898.jpg
http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/48525762.jpg


Bilecko lake
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa219/drmilinkovic/Bilecko-jezero.jpg

Dobricevo monestary
http://www.galerijaslika.de/albums/userpics/Raetsel2.JPG 

Trebinje
http://www.igalospa.com/images/slides/trebinje.jpg
http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/59018705.jpg
http://mojahercegovina.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Korica-Trebinje-grad-sunca-hrbat-web.jpg
http://hotel-platani-trebinje.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/IMG_1314.jpg
http://hotel-platani-trebinje.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/platani5.jpg
http://trebinje-kuca.ba/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Trebinje-stari-grad.jpg
http://mojahercegovina.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Hercegovacka-Gracanica.jpg
http://evronphoto.com/wp-content/gallery/manastir-tvrdos/RE-TV-015-Manastir-Tvrdos.jpg
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fd/ManastirTvrdos.jpg

etc.


----------



## nestvaran

100 million euros for continuation of Corridor Vc construction



> The Council of Ministers approved the initiative of the Ministry of Finance and Treasury and appointed a delegation for negotiations in order to conclude the Agreement on financing between Bosnia and Herzegovina and the European Investment Bank – Corridor 5c, section Počitelj - Bijača, which connects Bosnia and Herzegovina with Croatia in the north and the south of the country.
> 
> The Počitelj – Bijača section, 21.2 km long, is divided into three sub-sections: Kravica-Bijača, Zvirovići - Kravica and Počitelj - Zvirovići.
> 
> The European Investment Bank provides a loan for the project in the amount of 100 million euros that will be allocated to the Federation, the repayment period is 25 years, including a six-year grace period and a favorable EURIBOR interest rate.
> 
> Total project costs are estimated at 202 million euros, of which the EIB loan is 100 million euros, and earlier concluded EBRD loan of 60 million euros euros. The amount of funds that is missing for the construction and supervision of construction, as well as expropriation and design, will be provided from their own resources, announced the Information Service of the CoM BiH.


----------



## nestvaran

And:

Karić: Contractors on section Počitelj – Bijača to be selected in August



> Construction of section Počitelj - Bijača on Corridor 5C will begin by the end of the year, it was said after the Council of Ministers adopted yesterday the financing initiative through a credit from the European Investment Bank in the amount of 100 million euros with the allocation to the Federation BiH and the loan repayment period of 25 years, including six year grace period and a favorable EURIBOR interest rate, BiH News Agency Patria reported.
> The section Počitelj - Bijača is 21.2 km long and is divided into three sub-sections: Kravica - Bijača, Zvirovići - Kravica and Počitelj - Zvirovići. Within this section is a kilometer-long and 91 m high bridge near Počitelj. Ensad Karić, Director of PE Higheways FbiH, which is responsible for the project, said that the construction of the bridge on this section would be the most expensive part of the project.
> 
> "We will begin the tendering and selection of contractors in August," says Karić.
> 
> Total project costs are estimated at 202 million euros, of which the EIB loan amounts to 100 million euros, and the earlier concluded loan with the EBRD amounts to 60 million euros. The amount of funds that is missing for the construction and supervision of construction, as well as expropriation and design will be provided from the company's own resources.
> 
> "The construction of the section will directly connect Mostar and Bijača, and it is expected that the whole project will facilitate trade, contribute to the development of tourism, regional and national economy, and further improve the life of the entire region," according to Patria.


----------



## nestvaran

Vijenac tunnel

Annonunced opening date August 15


----------



## nestvaran

Here's a nice panoramic view of Kravice-Zvirovići section:



NNagib said:


> The Panorama:
> 
> 
> 
> 1- Most Trebižat (bridge)
> 2- Tunel Bijela Vlaka (tunnel)
> 3- Vijadukt Pavlovići (viaduct)
> 4- Most Studenčica (bridge)
> 
> (click for full resolution)


----------



## nestvaran

Vlakovo-Lepenica August 2014.

Vlakovo interchange














































Gladno Polje bridge










Sarajevo Zapad (West) toll booth










Šamin Gaj bridge










Tulica tunnel northern entrance










Gaj tunnel northern entrance










More pics at: http://bit.ly/1o952IK


----------



## Eulanthe

Just some comments about my trip through Bosnia recently : 

- The road from Brcko to Tuzla is absolutely horrible. It's nothing but non-stop towns and villages - not recommended to anyone who actually wants to get anywhere fast. 
- The road from Tuzla to Sarajevo is tiring and relentless. It's really not recommended for anyone who doesn't enjoy constant climbs, descents and turns. 
- Sarajevo to Trebinje is...interesting. I didn't make it over to Montenegro that way, but the section from Sarajevo to Brod na Drini is bloody long. From Brod na Drini to Trebinje isn't so terrible, especially on one climb that appears to have been modernised with a lovely long tunnel at the end of it.
- Trebinje to Herceg Novi is very odd. The Bosnian section is excellent, but what the hell am I paying 3 Euro for on the Montenegrin side?

All in all though, I was impressed by the actual quality of Bosnian roads. Almost all the roads had a decent surface, signage has improved dramatically since 2011. The only bad point is the almost diabolical lack of signs indicating distances to places - there's only one sign between Sarajevo and Trebinje, and one between Tuzla and Sarajevo. Why?

I must admit - I wouldn't want to drive between Tuzla/Sarajevo/Trebinje in winter.


----------



## nestvaran

^^ Since you've mentioned it 



ww87 said:


> http://integralinzenjering.com/index.php/sr/cemerno-2013





ww87 said:


> Još fotografija sa Čemerna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://integralinzenjering.com/index.php/sr/cemerno-2013


----------



## nestvaran

double post, sry


----------



## Eulanthe

It's a wonderful piece of road - it's very very well engineered and you can absolutely fly up the mountain!

Incidentally, any idea why they appear to still be using (new) blue background signs in the Federation? I can understand if they were old signs, but I spotted some signs in Tuzla that looked new.


----------



## nestvaran

In Tuzla downtown? Those signs are some 6-7 years old

Blue signs are also used on expressways (_brze ceste_), for example on Banja Luka-Klašnice, M17 near Zenica, Sarajevo western entrance, etc.


----------



## BL2

Eulanthe said:


> It's a wonderful piece of road - it's very very well engineered and you can absolutely fly up the mountain!
> 
> Incidentally, any idea why they appear to still be using (new) *blue* background signs in the Federation? I can understand if they were old signs, but I spotted some signs in Tuzla that looked new.


mistake

What road did you use from Brcko to Tuzla? R460, R459, R458 or M14.1-M1.8?


----------



## Eulanthe

BL2 said:


> What road did you use from Brcko to Tuzla? R460, R459, R458 or M14.1-M1.8?


M14.1-M1.8. It was the signposted route, so 

Nestvaran, yes, those signs in the downtown. 

Is it true that Bosnia is finally renumbering their roads to make more sense, too?


----------



## BL2

Eulanthe said:


> M14.1-M1.8. It was the signposted route, so
> 
> Nestvaran, yes, those signs in the downtown.
> 
> Is it true that Bosnia is finally renumbering their roads to make more sense, too?


At least one part of Bosnia, Federation is changing the numbers, Republika Srpska not.


----------



## Eulanthe

marmurr1916 said:


> The N3 route number was not allocated to the road between Ballyshannon in Co. Donegal and the border with Northern Ireland at Beleek in Co. Fermanagh until about 10 years ago.


Wrong. http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/1994/en/si/0209.html - from 1994, the law makes it clear that the N3 always was on both sides of Northern Ireland. The implication is clear - Ireland numbered on an all-Ireland basis. I'm sure it's been discussed on SABRE too. 



> Up to about 10 years ago it was a regional road, with an R2xx number.


Maybe in signs, but not in law. See above.



BL2 said:


> I just fail to realise why is he let to write these fascistic propaganda here.


What propaganda?

As I've told you several times, the FBiH tends to do things on an all-Bosnia basis. 

http://turizamrs.org/ - RS tourist board
http://www.bhtourism.ba/ - FBiH tourist board

The same story repeats itself across other areas, too. Is it really so difficult to understand that it's a departure from FBiH policy to introduce a numbering system that caters only for the FBiH?

The Federation doesn't have any legal competence to cover tourism in RS. But they do, as you can see above.


----------



## BL2

Eulanthe said:


> What propaganda?


 subtle fascism you are promoting here


Eulanthe said:


> http://www.bhtourism.ba/ - FBiH tourist board


this is not FBiH tourism board project, it is project for whole BiH.


> The same story repeats itself across other areas, too.


where?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Fascism in a road numbering discussion - really?


----------



## atlantis.

ChrisZwolle said:


> Fascism in a road numbering discussion - really?


From Wikipedia:

Fascism /fæʃɪzəm/ is a form of radical authoritarian nationalism[1][2] that came to prominence in early 20th-century Europe. *

* Also, if someone tries to design a unified road numbering schema for the entire country. 

P.S. I may have enhanced the definition a little.


----------



## Eulanthe

Chris, it's the Balkans, they see fascism everywhere 

All I can say if that we're going to have different road numbers in the FBiH and RS, then it's going to make navigating even more difficult than before.


----------



## BL2

ChrisZwolle said:


> Fascism in a road numbering discussion - really?


If you really dont understand what is guy doing here I will try to explain ti to you. To put it on familiar ground so you could better understand it. He is promoting the same idea as if in Belgium Wallonia decides unilateral to make new road numbering for both Wallonia and Flanders, ignoring the fact that it doesnt have jurisdiction over it and not only that, the guy is trying to say that it is logical that Walloon French speaking community has all rights to do it, because Walloon majority wants centralized country, ignoring what Flanders community wants. And than he starts to compare Wallonia with Wets Germany and Flanders with East Germany. 
However in case of Bosnia "Wallonia" didn't do that, but has regulated roads on its territory and did everything according to law, but this guy is sad because of it and is pushing his fascist idea as normal.


----------



## Road_UK

I just made a comment, but then I erased it. Better stay far far away from these threads and discussions. I don't even think I'm going to press the "Post Quick Reply" button now.

Ooops. Too late.


----------



## Eulanthe

BL2 said:


> If you really dont understand what is guy doing here I will try to explain ti to you. To put it on familiar ground so you could better understand it. He is promoting the same idea as if in Belgium Wallonia decides unilateral to make new road numbering for both Wallonia and Flanders, ignoring the fact that it doesnt have jurisdiction over it and not only that, the guy is trying to say that it is logical that Walloon French speaking community has all rights to do it, because Walloon majority wants centralized country, ignoring what Flanders community wants.


And if they have the power to change road numbers, then they're quite within their rights to make a plan that includes numbering for Flanders. Whether Flanders chooses to accept it, it's their choice. 

It's pretty much common sense to make an all-Bosnia plan and then offer the RS the chance to use it too. Maybe now, the RS will say "no thank you", but a future Prime Minister of RS might say "...actually, not a bad idea" - in which case, the plan is already there and it makes sense. 

The other benefit of making an all-Bosnia plan is that road numbers can actually make sense. I know making sense isn't often considered to be important in Bosnia, but simply making a plan and offering the RS the chance to use it at a later date won't hurt anyone.

I don't know and don't care why FBiH and RS can't agree on a road numbering plan - but the Federation should still take the care to make sure that their plan can be easily extended to the RS if the RS wants it. As it stands, this plan would need torn up should the RS want a unified system (again) in the future. 



> However in case of Bosnia "Wallonia" didn't do that, but has regulated roads on its territory and did everything according to law, but this guy is sad because of it and is pushing his fascist idea as normal.


What fascist ideas? It's a common sense idea - if the road numbers suck in FBiH (and they do suck, likewise in the RS) - then if you're going to go to the effort of renumbering, you might as well make a plan for RS as well in case they want to join later, especially when they realise that their numbering is now even more stupid.

It's not about "fascism" or "propaganda" and everything about common sense.


----------



## MichiH

nestvaran said:


> Vijenac tunnel
> Annonunced opening date August 15


Is it opened now?

What's your source? I've found this article from 2nd August. If I got it right, it says that the remaining testing phase will last about 15 days.


----------



## atlantis.

MichiH said:


> Is it opened now? What's your source? I've found this article from 2nd August. If I got it right, it says that the remaining testing phase will last about 15 days.


It is not open yet. They are fixing some damage around the northern exit from the tunnel. There is no date set, but likely in the next 1-2 months.


----------



## nestvaran

Even sooner I'd say


----------



## Pascal20a

When will the Zvirovci - Kravice be opened? I was there on Wednesday and it seems to be very finished.


----------



## SRC_100

Some shots I took last week. Let`s start road no. M-14.2 between (Bosanski) Brod and Derventa in Republic of Srpska BiH

















Now M-17.2 behind Dervnta




































M-17 behind Doboj


















Federation of BiH welcome... still M-17


















to be continued...


----------



## SRC_100

M-17 towards Sarajevo




































One of few tunnels on this road









From Zenica, road M-17 has expressway status.


















The begining of A1. behind me is not opened A1 tretch to Zenica with tunnel "Vijenac"









I must say that tis motorway is one of my favorite motorwats in Europe. Road is winding very much but not problem driving 130km/h, beside this amazing views and low traffic.


















to be continued...


----------



## SRC_100

Al the time A1 towards Sarajevo































































Power Plant "Kakanj" - Termoelektrana "Kakanj" (TE "Kakanj")









Again TE "Kakanj"


















to be continued...


----------



## SRC_100

Service area with gas station "Petrol"









to be continued...


----------



## SRC_100

Last photo of A1 for this day









Another day. Roads linking Sarajevo with motorway A1. Towards A1, behind Sarajevo



























Before new stretch of A1, it`s west bypass of Sarajevo and goes towards Mostar.


















This roads runs in artificial tunnel under new tretch of A1









to be continued...


----------



## SRC_100

On right above mentioned stretch of A1


















A1 towards north (Zenica)













































Cestarina - toll station. Price for all stratch is 5,50KM, cca. 2,80EUR









A1 towars north, just behind toll station


















to be continued...


----------



## SRC_100

All the time A1 towards north


























































































to be continued...


----------



## SRC_100

Still A1

























































































to be continued...


----------



## sponge_bob

I cannot see where Bosnia will get the money from to finish the expensive Sarajevo - Mostar section via the Dinaric Alps...at least before EU entry in _perhaps_ 10 years time.


----------



## Eulanthe

nestvaran said:


> Assuming you asked if many towns and villages are not marked on major roads, the answer is yes, they are.


There are some isolated cases, but in general, I didn't notice any problem with it. The biggest issue to me is that many of these villages and towns are incredibly spread out, so you end up crawling for 50-60 for a long, long way.

In general, I think Bosnian signage is generally fine - the only problem is the utter lack of signs giving distances to places. 



> I cannot see where Bosnia will get the money from to finish the expensive Sarajevo - Mostar section via the Dinaric Alps...at least before EU entry in perhaps 10 years time.


EU entry won't happen within 10 years. The EU door is shut for 2014-2020, and Bosnia is struggling to enact the reforms needed to close the OHR. It's not pretty, but it's how it is. On the other hand, I can see the EU helping out Bosnia to get the A1 finished.

But optimistically, if they can pay back the loans with the tolls from the existing A1, then I think there's a very good chance that we'll see the A1 complete from the border to Mostar before long.


----------



## Eulanthe

A small, but odd question. I was watching a video on youtube, and someone used the word "autostrada" in reference to "highway to hell". The video dates from the early 90's, but - I thought the word "autoput" or "autocesta" was used in Bosnia - so why was autostrada used?


----------



## čarli1

Eulanthe said:


> A small, but odd question. I was watching a video on youtube, and someone used the word "autostrada" in reference to "highway to hell". The video dates from the early 90's, but - I thought the word "autoput" or "autocesta" was used in Bosnia - so why was autostrada used?


Probably it was italian


----------



## atupi

Hello people! On sunday morning i'm starting my trip to Balkans from Bucharest>Beograd>Makarska and i intend to make an overnight stop in Bosnia or maybe Serbia close to border. What is your recommendation on the way to pass Bih ?
After chcking viamichelin and other routing websites i'm tempted to stop in Loznica or to Bijeljila and to take Tuzla > Sarajevo direction.
I know in East Europe infrastructure is changing fast and is better to ask a local than following the GpS.
Do you have any recommendation to me regarding the easiest and confortable way to travel across Bih ?
Regards from Romania,
Adrian


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

You should use Tuzla-Sarajevo direction,after you should use Sarajevo-Mostar and on the end Mostar-Metkovic direction.


----------



## nestvaran

My recomendation is to use Belgrade-Slavonski Brod-Doboj-Zenica-Sarajevo-Mostar-Capljina-Ljubuski-Bijaca/Nova Sela border crossing-Ploče-Makarska. That's the fastest route especialy if you have never driven on our roads before


----------



## Eulanthe

nestvaran said:


> My recomendation is to use Belgrade-Slavonski Brod-Doboj-Zenica-Sarajevo-Mostar-Capljina-Ljubuski-Bijaca/Nova Sela border crossing-Ploče-Makarska. That's the fastest route especialy if you have never driven on our roads before


Yes, absolutely. Do not do Sarajevo-Tuzla, while the road surface is fine, it's a brutal 2 hour drive in terms of constant bends and elevation changes and will leave you wrecked after it. From Slavonski Brod, it's much, much easier and faster. 

The route that nestvaran mentions is perfect, especially with the Bijaca/Nova Sela crossing - the "old" crossing at Metkovic is a complete disaster right now with 2+ hour queues being normal.

Carli - the guy speaking wasn't Italian, but Bosnian speaking their language


----------



## atupi

Thank you guys for advice. Is not first time for me in Bih i've been 5 years ago from Split-Mostar-Sarajevo-slavonski Brod (if i remember well) and second time coming from Kotor via Piva canyion thru Mokra Gora. 
I will do my best to avoid Tuzla - Sarajevo and Metkovic border crossing point.

My first idea was to take Ruma-Loznica-Zvornik -Sarajevo but i believe is a bad idea.


----------



## KHS

Best route is Belgrade - Slavonski Brod - Sarajevo - Mostar - Bijača/Nova Sela border crossing - continue on Croatian A1 - Zagvozd exit (No 29) - Biokovo (Sveti Ilija) tunnel


----------



## definitivo

nestvaran said:


> My recomendation is to use *Belgrade-Slavonski Brod-Doboj*-Zenica-Sarajevo-Mostar-Capljina-Ljubuski-Bijaca/Nova Sela border crossing-Ploče-Makarska. That's the fastest route especialy if you have never driven on our roads before



...what about Belgrade - Slavonski Samac/Bosanski Samac - Doboj ?


----------



## atupi

I will take the recommended route with an overnight stop in Slavonski Brod.

One last question: what are the speed limits in BIH on european/national roads ? I should know something specific about trafic police and their radars? 
Thanks to everyone for all advices.


----------



## BL2

Eulanthe said:


> A small, but odd question. I was watching a video on youtube, and someone used the word "autostrada" in reference to "highway to hell". The video dates from the early 90's, but - I thought the word "autoput" or "autocesta" was used in Bosnia - so why was autostrada used?


slang


----------



## Eulanthe

atupi said:


> One last question: what are the speed limits in BIH on european/national roads ? I should know something specific about trafic police and their radars?


50 (although some sources claim 60, even at border crossings...!) in towns, 80 outside towns, everything else will be explicitly signed. Be careful - although signage is a lot better these days, you should probably slow to 50 if the area looks like a 50 zone even if you don't see the sign.

Police are quite common, so be patient when driving through BiH. From what I've seen, police tend to be in the middle of towns rather than at the entry/exit. No idea if they're open for 'negotiations' or not - some sources suggest yes, but I don't think it's anywhere near as rife as in Montenegro and Serbia.


----------



## nestvaran

Just follow the signage and everything will be fine


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

You should watch for the police right after you cross the border.


----------



## ETSman

You should always be careful because bosnians never drive under the speed limit.


----------



## Eulanthe

ETSman said:


> You should always be careful because bosnians never drive under the speed limit.


Bosnians are remarkably calm to me. Even Sarajevo is ridiculously easy to drive around.

Disclaimer : I passed my test in Poland and live in Poland


----------



## ETSman

Eulanthe said:


> Bosnians are remarkably calm to me. Even Sarajevo is ridiculously easy to drive around.
> 
> Disclaimer : I passed my test in Poland and live in Poland


haha, there are many good drivers but mostly bad drivers. I have driven from sarajevo to Neum many times and that's not a safe trip. Many make stupid decisions that could lead to their death. I'm not saying only bosnians drive stupid but most aren't so good. 

We were driving home from Neum some weeks ago and in Mostar a car with italian license plate drives past on full lines and at small crossings. Where are the police when you need them? And do italians drive so bad?

BTW congrats if you took it recently


----------



## leopol

@atupi

Slavonski Samac/Bosanski Samac - Modrica - Doboj - Zenica - Sarajevo is better choice than Slavonski Brod/Bosanski Brod border crossing

But both include crossing from SRB to HR that might be time-consuming.
Given that, you might use from Belgrade highway to Zagreb - exit Kuzmin - Sremska Rača/Rača border crossing - Bijeljina - Zvornik - Vlasenica - Han Pijesak - Sokolac - Sarajevo.
I would use that one for sure  Quite fast road with nice view

Regarding speed limits, you can always drive 10 km/h above speed limits, you'll never get fined


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina

RamizZmaj said:


>


Some pictures of yesterday:


----------



## Kamenolom

BosniaHerzegovina said:


> Some pictures of yesterday:


Bosna dobija značajnu ulogu sa ovim tunelom i autoputom.
Slike su ekstra!


----------



## Kamenolom

BosniaHerzegovina said:


> Some pictures of yesterday:


Slike su ekstra, izgled tunela se uklapa u prirodu.


----------



## darko06

English, please.


----------



## HRHB

Found this on Youtube.

It's the connection from M17 to A1 at Zenica Jug/South

http://youtu.be/2SYe-Y40_yg

And the A1 section Lučani - Tunel 1. mart - Zenica Jug/South

http://youtu.be/fZnZc5FR3Dc

Thanks to Adnan Imamovic for the videos


----------



## nestvaran

Some aerial shots of Doboj-Prnjavor section

http://vimeo.com/103508798


----------



## nestvaran

Apparently construction of second section of Banja Luka-Doboj highway is to commence on September 1. I guess we'll see about that soon.


----------



## javimix19

A friend of me travelled to Slovenia, Croatia and Bosnia this summer. They liked a lot highways in Slovenia and Croatia. He said me that he liked a lot Bosnia, but highways are in construction now.

Well, 20 years have passed since the war, but he told me that Bosnia is a great country and perhaps in 5 years when planned motorways will be finished he will return to the country.


----------



## Alien x

Jp Autoceste

Finishing touches on the southern section. Zvirovići - Kravice 
Završni radovi na dionici Zvirovići - Kravice































































































































jpautoceste.ba


----------



## nestvaran

More pictures of Svilaj-Odžak



Alien x said:


> Kad smo kod slika moze jos malo. Dodali su na glavnu stranicu slike koje nisu postavili na facebook 20.08.2014
> 
> JP Autoceste
> 
> Svilaj - Odzak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpautoceste.ba


----------



## AdnanPD

:cheers:


----------



## nestvaran

First layers of asphalt on Doboj-Prnjavor section laid down :cheers:




























http://www.integralcorp.info/index....oboj--prnjavor-napreduju-planiranom-dinamikom[/IMG]


----------



## grykaerugoves

Anyone know how long it would take to travel from Mitrovica in Kosovo to Zagreb through southern Serbia and through Bosnia? Would it be better off driving all the way to Belgrade on the motorway and then taking the motorway towards Zagreb..?

Another question....

Why is there very little motorway in Bosnia compared to Croatia and Serbia?


----------



## suvi genije

grykaerugoves said:


> Anyone know how long it would take to travel from Mitrovica in Kosovo to Zagreb through southern Serbia and through Bosnia? Would it be better off driving all the way to Belgrade on the motorway and then taking the motorway towards Zagreb..?
> 
> Another question....
> 
> Why is there very little motorway in Bosnia compared to Croatia and Serbia?


Kosovska Mitrovica-Kraljevo-Kragujevac-Batocina-Belgrade-Zagreb is the fastest way without any doubt.
You know the situation in last 25 yrs. Things are getting better with infrastructure now:cheers:.


----------



## grykaerugoves

How long would the shortcut take if I crossed the border through Leopseviq into Rashka (southern Serbia) then entering Bosnia and driving right through the country?


----------



## zsoooc

Hello people! I'm going to drive from Szeged (Hungary) to Mostar in september. 

Do you have any recommendation to me about the route? I'm looking for the fastest route. I planned this route:

Szeged, Novi Sad, Sabac, Loznica (SRB/BiH border), Zvornik, Vlasenica, Kladanj (M18), Sarajevp bypass (A1), Konjic, Mostar

Is tehere any faster route? 

Thank you for your help.

Regards,
Zsolt from Hungary


----------



## zsoooc

WTF? My post was disappeared yesterday...

So, I will go to Mostar from Szeged, Hungary. I would like to ask a recommendation from you. I'm looking for the FASTEST route.

I planned 2 possible routes:

1. Szeged, Novi Sad, Sabac, Loznica, Zvornik, Vlasenica, Kladanj, Sarajaveo bypass (A1), Mostar. This is the shortest, but I have to go through Novi Sad and the motorway sections are shorter.

2. Szeged, Subotica, Sombor, Osijek, A5, Slavonski Brod or Samac?, Doboj, Zenica, A1, Mostar. This is longer with about 35 km, but the motorway sections are also longer with about 50 km, however I have to go through 3 border.

What is your recommendation?


----------



## nestvaran

Second route.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

First route.


----------



## nestvaran

Take the second one trust me. Road condition is way better (at least in Bosnia and I'm pretty much it is in Serbia too) and though route via Croatia is longer it is faster than the first one. Crossing from Serbia to CRO at Bajakovo might take long, still you don't want to experience driving thru Serbian province and Bosnian mountains I tell you


----------



## AdnanPD

*New 10km from Medjugorje to Bijaca-Croatian border where it connects to their A1 highway*











































































































































































































































http://www.klix.ba/biznis/privreda/...a-do-bijace-novih-10-km-koridora-5c/140916162


----------



## ETSman

Beatiful landscape


----------



## ETSman

*Međugorje-Bijača*


















































































































































Credits: Bljesak.info


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

I really like this section.


----------



## nestvaran

Vlakovo-Tarčin near completion :cheers:


----------



## Ni3lS

Wtf is that dog doing on the highway? :lol:


----------



## BL2

^^resting


----------



## KHS

Ni3lS said:


> Wtf is that dog doing on the highway? :lol:


:uh:

icard:


----------



## nestvaran

The dog is chillin' obviously 

But it's a highway under construction, I see no problem. Probably they haven't put the fences yet


----------



## cinxxx

Dogs on constructions sites in the Balkans are something normal :lol:


----------



## BL2

cinxxx said:


> Dogs on constructions sites *in the Balkans* are something normal :lol:


not only


----------



## keber

BL2 said:


> not only


But mostly. You have to be aware of them on other roads too.


----------



## nestvaran

Bijača-Zvirovići was finally opened for traffic yesterday :banana:



zalik said:


> Pristupna cesta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ulazak na cvoru Medjugorje
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prema Bijaci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prema Medjugorju
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na mostu Trebizat


----------



## nestvaran

zalik said:


> Na mostu Trebizat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izlaz Medjugorje


...


----------



## nestvaran

More pics of highway near Vlakovo (Sarajevo Zapad)


----------



## MichiH

nestvaran said:


> Bijača-Zvirovići was finally opened for traffic yesterday


The opening ceremony took place on 16th and the road was opened on 17th?


----------



## nestvaran

Yes, yesterday morning


----------



## cinxxx

BL2 said:


> not only


Not only in the Balkans and not only on construction sites


----------



## tasosGR

Guys i need your help!I am planning to travel from Ioannina,Greece to Sarajevo next month.I want to ask you wich road is better via Kotor and after Trebinje(or from granicni pijelaz vracenovici) ?
I am planning to return via Foce and Niksic.Hvala vam!


----------



## ETSman

Credits: *REDDEVILS* from Bosnian forum



REDDEVILS said:


> 28.9.2014 Vlakovo - Gladno Polje :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

14 months is very fast for a new motorway. Even in China they don't build motorways that fast (the usual construction time is between 2.5 - 4 years depending on terrain).


----------



## MichiH

^^ Of course, 14 months are not much but the constract of this sections says that the construction time should be 14 months. See Strabag's press release. That's the only official info.


----------



## SRC_100

Please remember that BiH had this year the worst flood ever. Probably it had a big influence on the pace of work on construction site.


----------



## nestvaran

^^ Exactly. Construction site machinery worked on building and reconstructing of Sava river banks to protect the area from flooding. Odžak was the only Bosnian Posavina town that wasn't flooded


----------



## Alien x

JP Autoceste

10/2014
Video of the Svilaj - Odzak Section


----------



## MichiH

^^ Do they talk about the progress? I guess the section could be opened in 2015, couldn't it?


----------



## Alien x

MichiH said:


> ^^ Do they talk about the progress? I guess the section could be opened in 2015, couldn't it?


They mostly talk about the type of work being done. After the floods it was obvious that it would not be finished this year. As for utility of the section its questionable, until the bridge over Sava river is build, it would link a town to a village with little other use. 
The project was started while the first failed tender (by HAC) for the Sava bridge was going on and since then a second one failed.


----------



## SRC_100

Any information when could we expect construction beginning (or at least tender for construction) of A1 Odzak-Doboj (south of Doboj)? I guess for this part of A1 the Republic of Srpska road authority is responsible.


----------



## Alien x

SRC_100 said:


> Any information when could we expect construction beginning (or at least tender for construction) of A1 Odzak-Doboj (south of Doboj)? I guess for this part of A1 the Republic of Srpska road authority is responsible.


Actually the tender has already been held for a concessionaire for that section the problem is that after two offers were received there has been no news about the proceedings. 
http://www.ekapija.com/website/sr/page/611500/RS-tra%C5%BEi-partnera-za-izgradnju-autoputa-Doboj-Vukosavlje-Investitorima-koncesija-na-30-do-40-godina


----------



## darko06

What is the situation about Sava Svilaj-Odžak bridge? Is it in tendering procedure, or in construction?


----------



## Alien x

darko06 said:


> What is the situation about Sava Svilaj-Odžak bridge? Is it in tendering procedure, or in construction?


The project is funded by both countries equally but the tender process is run by HAC under guidelines of EiB and EBRD. 
First tender 2012 failed because certain permits were delayed and the original contractor Strabag asked for more money once they entered the construction site. After which the second choice Viadukt was disqualified by EiB as it considered that there were irregularities with the choice. 
Second tender 2013 was blocked by EiB and EBRD after the two lowest bids were disqualified and they could not agree on the suitable resolution of the tender. Interesting the third lowest bid would have been again Viadukt.
The third tender will be held but with financing from only EiB (for both countries), but when that will happen only HAC knows.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
That`s stupid very much! Both side motorways will be ready except connecting bridge... which no one knows when is going to be completed...


----------



## Alien x

JP Autoceste 

New Video in 3D/360° of the newest section Tarcin - Vlakovo.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Now that's a cool road video! :applause:


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Nice video


----------



## fulop.kornel

I'll drive to Sarajevo at 1st November, from Hungary, through Šamac and the M17 road. The M17 road between the HR-BIH border and Maglaj (and or Zenica, but especially in the RS) was full of slow trucks and another slow cars, then I was driving ther in the last months and years. I'm thinking of try the R465 road between Modriča and Maglaj. Is it a better option then the M17? Can anybody post some pics of the R465? Thank you!


----------



## nestvaran

^^ Do not do that :nono: Regional roads are a disaster, especially in that area where there were mass floodings. Not all the roads have been repaired since then


----------



## SRC_100

Some information regarding planned new motorway Banja Luka-Split:


> Highways of the Republic of Srpska are conducting activities related to preparation for construction of the road from Banja Luka to Split, in the part that goes through the RS. The director of the public company Dušan Topić said at yesterday's presentation that the route of the future highway should go from node "Glamočani" over Kola and Manjača Plateau and further west from Mrkonjić Grad up to Baraći, to the inter-entity boundary with the Federation of BiH.
> (...)
> Length of the road Banja Luka-Split is 186.1 km, while the largest part of the route, in length of 99.2 kilometers, runs through the territory of the RS. Around 65 kilometers should be built through the Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina, and a total of 21.9 kilometers through Croatia, to the node "Čaporice".


Source


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I hope there will be some coordination between RS and FBIH. Otherwise we'll have A1 stretching north to the RS border and a motorway from Banja Luka south to the FBIH border, but no connecting motorways.

I also hope RS will introduce motorway numbering.


----------



## nestvaran

Coordination or no coordination, RS already released a tender for a partner for PPP on Odzak-Doboj south section


----------



## nestvaran

We haven't had any updates on this thread for quite a long time

Doboj-Prnjavor



















Meanwhile works on the first stretch of Zenica bypass began




























http://www.klix.ba/biznis/privreda/...na-dionici-zenica-jug-zenica-sjever/140930092


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Is there any new section which is going to be U/C soon?


----------



## nestvaran

Yes, start of construction for the beginning of the next year has been announced for Međugorje-Počitelj and Klopče-Donja Gračanica (Zenica bypass second lot) sections


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

I am glad to see that BiH are putting a lot of effort in making a good motorway network.


----------



## nestvaran

nestvaran said:


> Doboj-Prnjavor


Johovac 1 interchange



BNX said:


> *Autoput Banja Luka - Doboj* Dionica Prnjavor - Doboj. Petlja Johovac 1.





BNX said:


> *Autoput Banja Luka - Doboj* Dionica Prnjavor - Doboj. Most preko rijeke Bosne.


----------



## nestvaran

First pictures of Banja Luka Prnjavor section :cheers:cheers:



BNX said:


> *Autoput Banja Luka - Doboj* Dionica Banja Luka - Prnjavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.integralcorp.info/index....tu-banja-luka--doboj-dionica-banja-luka-doboj


----------



## MichiH

MichiH said:


> *?:* Butila (A1) – Brijesce 12 3.5km (October 2010 to December 2014) – project – map


http://www.klix.ba/biznis/privreda/...ove-u-brijescu-i-na-stupskoj-petlji/141112013

Lot 2a and lot 2b have been awareded to Euro-Asfalt and ZGP. Deadline: 11 months. --> completion October 2015? :?


----------



## Alien x

MichiH said:


> http://www.klix.ba/biznis/privreda/...ove-u-brijescu-i-na-stupskoj-petlji/141112013
> 
> Lot 2a and lot 2b have been awareded to Euro-Asfalt and ZGP. Deadline: 11 months. --> completion October 2015? :?


Because it includes reconstruction of local roads and portion of M17 including rebuilding a bridge, as in knocking it down and building a new one, which will start after the connection to A1 is finished. 

The connector to A1 (lot2a and 2b) is expected by May 2015


----------



## stickedy

http://radiosarajevo.ba/novost/1718...ridor-vc-bi-mogao-biti-zavrsen-do-2020-godine

Dobolj South - Zepce is on of the next projects. It's possible to finish the A1 in the federation until 2020. So hurry up


----------



## sponge_bob

I can see the motorway finished from Sarajovo (ish) north to Croatia but the Dalmatian Alps section between Sarajevo and Mostar will probably be too much of a financial heavy lift for Bosnia to handle by 2020.


----------



## stickedy

That section will be only 1x1 expressway, so it wouldn't be that expensive


----------



## sponge_bob

Ah OK that changes matters substantially. A half profile motorway on the difficult bits north of and around Mostar would be a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## BL2

sponge_bob said:


> I can see the motorway finished from Sarajovo (ish) north to Croatia but the *Dalmatian *Alps section between Sarajevo and Mostar will probably be too much of a financial heavy lift for Bosnia to handle by 2020.


Dinaric Alps


stickedy said:


> That section will be only 1x1 expressway, so it wouldn't be that expensive


this is not true


----------



## nestvaran

^^ Well we don't know that yet. Actually we won't know anything until main design is finished.


----------



## stickedy

Ah, ok. Sorry I thought it was already decided that that section will be built in half-profile first.

BTW: JP Autoceste FBiH updated their information about the progress of A1: http://www.jpautoceste.ba/20130922711/koridor-vc-autocesta


----------



## MichiH

stickedy said:


> Ah, ok. Sorry I thought it was already decided that that section will be built in half-profile first.
> 
> BTW: JP Autoceste FBiH updated their information about the progress of A1: http://www.jpautoceste.ba/20130922711/koridor-vc-autocesta



If I got the map right, the sections Donja Gračanica - Klopče (6.5km), Tarčin - Zukići (5.0km) and Zukići - Konjic (17.2km) will be built in half-profile first (grey)!? The 2nd carriageway is still planned but it will be built later (blue)!?

On the other hand, the map seems not to be right b/c the 11.2km section Počitelj - Zvirovići* is green (earlier planning stage)!?



nestvaran said:


> Yes, start of construction for the beginning of the next year has been announced for Međugorje-Počitelj and Klopče-Donja Gračanica (Zenica bypass second lot) sections


* Also known as Počitelj - Međugorje or Počitelj - Bijača. What's the correct name of the exit?


----------



## nestvaran

MichiH said:


> If I got the map right, the sections Donja Gračanica - Klopče (6.5km), Tarčin - Zukići (5.0km) and Zukići - Konjic (17.2km) will be built in half-profile first (grey)!? The 2nd carriageway is still planned but it will be built later (blue)!?


No that means that expropriation is on the way and construction permit for all three of those sections is pending approval.


MichiH said:


> On the other hand, the map seems not to be right b/c the 11.2km section Počitelj - Zvirovići* is green (earlier planning stage)!?


That's a mistake



MichiH said:


> * Also known as Počitelj - Međugorje or Počitelj - Bijača. What's the correct name of the exit?


Bijača is the border checkpoint, section's name is Zvirovići-Počitelj, but sometimes Međugorje is used cause it's a far more known place and is situated not that far from the exit


----------



## MichiH

nestvaran said:


> No that means that expropriation is on the way and construction permit for all three of those sections is pending approval.


Why is one carriageway grey, the other one blue? According to the legend, the colors have different meanings.


----------



## nestvaran

You don't understand, those colors do not represent carriageways, it only means that permits are being issued *while* undergoing expropriation.


----------



## Eulanthe

Has the RS shown any interest in building their section of corridor Vc? Having said that, I hope for the A1 to be complete from the border to Mostar sooner rather than later - the road is badly needed. They also need to desperately look at upgrading Doljani border crossing - either that, or they should just re-open the checkpoints in Metkovic for EU/BiH traffic.


----------



## atlantis.

I have also read somewhere that they slowed down the construction of the lot Svilaj-Odzak to coincide it with the completion of the bridge, which led me to believe that they will not open it until the bridge is opened. I think that the best case for the bridge is 2017.


----------



## stickedy

It wouldn't make much sense to open it without bridge since it would let from nowhere to nowhere...


----------



## CDTI

"_*Chinese company to build highway section in RS*

The state-owned motorway operator of Republika Srpska, JP Autoputevi RS, has signed a memorandum of cooperation with China Shandong International Economic&Technical Cooperation Group for the drafting of project documents and the construction of the Banja Luka-Prijedor motorway section, the Republika Srpska Government said on Wednesday. [...]_"

more info in Bosnia Today: bosniatoday.ba/chinese-company-to-build-highway-section-in-rs


----------



## CDTI

Another one from Bosnia Today:

"_*Highway Sarajevo – Banja Luka to be built*

At the summit of the six Western Balkan counties, which was held in Brussels on Tuesday, Bosnia and Herzegovina nominated five transport projects which were accepted by the EU.

And among them is the highway from Gradiska, over Banja Luka to Travnik.

This means that Sarajevo and Banja Luka, two biggest cities in BiH, could become linked with a modern road, because there is already a highway from Sarajevo to Zenica, near Travnik. [...]_"

more info in Bosnia Today: bosniatoday.ba/highway-sarajevo-banja-luka-to-be-built


----------



## kostas97

I want to ask a question:
What is going to happen with the Sarajevo-Mostar-Croatian border part of the A1?
I ask you because I couldn't find the answer in the Wikipedia article that I read.
Please inform me, thank you.


----------



## atlantis.

kostas97 said:


> I want to ask a question: What is going to happen with the Sarajevo-Mostar-Croatian border part of the A1? I ask you because I couldn't find the answer in the Wikipedia article that I read. Please inform me, thank you.


A1 is being built very slowly due to lack of funding. Sarajevo-Tarcin is completed (20km) and Pocitelj-Croatian border is under construction (20km). However, there is no timeline for when the remaining length will be completed. The segment between Tarcin and Pocitelj will be extremely expensive, as it goes through a mountainous region and involves a long tunnel (6km - maybe longer) through mountain Prenj.


----------



## MichiH

atlantis. said:


> Pocitelj-Croatian border is under construction (20km).


Pocitelj-Medugorje is still in tender procedure. Medugorje-border was opened last September.


----------



## Eulanthe

atlantis. said:


> A1 is being built very slowly due to lack of funding. Sarajevo-Tarcin is completed (20km) and Pocitelj-Croatian border is under construction (20km). However, there is no timeline for when the remaining length will be completed. The segment between Tarcin and Pocitelj will be extremely expensive, as it goes through a mountainous region and involves a long tunnel (6km - maybe longer) through mountain Prenj.


My personal feeling on the matter is that Sarajevo should forget about the expensive segments and instead concentrate on getting "easy" (nothing is easy when it comes to building roads in Bosnia!) sections open of Corridor Vc. By the time the Sava Bridge opens to Croatia, there'll be only 120km left to build between Sarajevo and the border to the north.

I'm also of the opinion that if Bosnia can keep on constructing (no matter how slowly) corridor Vc, then it puts pressure on Slovakia/Hungary to also come up with linking Budapest and Zilina. Eventually, a decent route from Warsaw to Dalmatia will end up existing, which will do wonders for trade in this part of the world.

Keep on dreaming, I know.


----------



## kostas97

OK, my question was answere.

Sorry about the consecutive questions but I really want to ask 2 more:
1)How about the cost of the Sarajevo-Croatian border part? (I would guess its about €1,5-2 billion because of the tunnel)
2)How about the progress on the Sava bridge?
And how long is it?


----------



## MichiH

kostas97 said:


> 1)How about the cost of the Sarajevo-Croatian border part? (I would guess its about €1,5-2 billion because of the tunnel)


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122643292&postcount=1764 (23rd March 2015)



kostas97 said:


> 2)How about the progress on the Sava bridge?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123324625&postcount=1780 (18th April 2015)


----------



## kostas97

MichiH said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122643292&postcount=1764 (23rd March 2015)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123324625&postcount=1780 (18th April 2015)


Thank you for your help, MichiH!


----------



## kostas97

kostas97 said:


> Thank you for your help, MichiH!


I read the first article and its really good that 309 million euros can be saved this way, but I think that the second tube must be constructed as well.
And completion of the road in 2030?
Its a bit too much for such an important road, but as long as there are no funds, I excuse the Bosnian government.


----------



## Eulanthe

The second tube really isn't needed, as there simply isn't that much long distance traffic in Bosnia right now. The problem with travelling in Bosnia is rather related to the terrain - most intercity routes are simply either exceptionally twisty with considerable changes in elevation, or they have issues with uncontrolled strip development creating incredibly endless built-up areas. 

Remember, Bosnia isn't a big country in terms of population. From memory, Mostar only has a population of around 120,000 in the entire district, and the Sarajevo area must only be around 600,000. For that reason, even half profile motorways will do wonders for improving transport links. 

This is why I think expanding the A1 north makes far more sense than going south at the minute. The A1 to the north can link into the Banja Luka-Doboj motorway, while also providing a decent way to access Tuzla, Zagreb and Belgrade. To the south on the other hand, it doesn't really open up much. 

I'm pretty sure that Bosnia will manage to complete the easy sections of A1 within the next 10-15 years. Mostar-Sarajevo on the other hand... I don't think so.


----------



## kostas97

Eulanthe said:


> The second tube really isn't needed, as there simply isn't that much long distance traffic in Bosnia right now. The problem with travelling in Bosnia is rather related to the terrain - most intercity routes are simply either exceptionally twisty with considerable changes in elevation, or they have issues with uncontrolled strip development creating incredibly endless built-up areas.
> 
> Remember, Bosnia isn't a big country in terms of population. From memory, Mostar only has a population of around 120,000 in the entire district, and the Sarajevo area must only be around 600,000. For that reason, even half profile motorways will do wonders for improving transport links.
> 
> This is why I think expanding the A1 north makes far more sense than going south at the minute. The A1 to the north can link into the Banja Luka-Doboj motorway, while also providing a decent way to access Tuzla, Zagreb and Belgrade. To the south on the other hand, it doesn't really open up much.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Bosnia will manage to complete the easy sections of A1 within the next 10-15 years. Mostar-Sarajevo on the other hand... I don't think so.


I have to say that l agree with that.....and at the moment, priority should be given in the north part of the road, as it seems far more easy (as I have seen in maps).
in conclusion, are there any tunnels in the north part of the road?


----------



## Eulanthe

kostas97 said:


> I have to say that l agree with that.....and at the moment, priority should be given in the north part of the road, as it seems far more easy (as I have seen in maps).
> in conclusion, are there any tunnels in the north part of the road?


There might be a couple, but nothing in any way major. 

The problem is politics - the A1 in the north after Zenica doesn't really connect to anything in the Federation, whereas the A1 towards Mostar (and the coast) is in the interest of both Bosniaks and Croats. 

Still, I'd expect the A1 to at least go towards the border of the RS/FBiH, which should help things somewhat. -


----------



## kostas97

Eulanthe said:


> There might be a couple, but nothing in any way major.
> 
> The problem is politics - the A1 in the north after Zenica doesn't really connect to anything in the Federation, whereas the A1 towards Mostar (and the coast) is in the interest of both Bosniaks and Croats.
> 
> Still, I'd expect the A1 to at least go towards the border of the RS/FBiH, which should help things somewhat. -


Yes, that's why I mentioned the importance of the southern part of the road but as long as it is hard to finally construct it, the north part seems more realistic.
probably because along with the Sava bridge it's going to connect Sarajevo with cities like Zagreb, Osijek or Budapest in a more appropriate way......if successful, then the interest in constructing the southern part of the A1 will follow, that's what I think.
Oh, by the way, there is no doubt that an A1 near the federations borders will be really effective, as well.


----------



## Uppsala

Do anyone know when they open the nort parth on A1 together with the south part of Croatian A5? When that part is open that means parts of Bosnian motorways is a part of the Contnental motorways.


----------



## Alien x

Uppsala said:


> Do anyone know when they open the nort parth on A1 together with the south part of Croatian A5? When that part is open that means parts of Bosnian motorways is a part of the Contnental motorways.


The BiH motorway A1 is already connected to the Continental motorways at Bijaca and the Croation A10/A1 
Without the bridge over the Sava river this section is useless so the construction has not been intense, as you can see:


Alien x said:


> JP Autoceste
> 
> Svilaj-Odzak 04/2015
> 
> usporilo


----------



## Uppsala

Alien x said:


> The BiH motorway A1 is already connected to the Continental motorways at Bijaca and the Croation A10/A1
> Without the bridge over the Sava river this section is useless so the construction has not been intense, as you can see:



Thank you! Is this means when the bridge over Sava river is complete they will connect Bosnian A1 with Croatian A5 at the same time?

When do they plan to open that bridge?

Another question. Thats interesting a part of Bosnian motorway A1 is already connected to the Continental motorways at Bijaca. Do anyone knows when this part will be open to Mostar?


----------



## SRC_100

^^
There haven`t started the bridge building, what`s more there even is not announced tender yet and you ask about date of opening?! Come on... :nuts:

PS Previous *2** tenders has been cancelled.

** edited*


----------



## cinxxx

Green card shouldn't be just for one country, it lists all countries you are insured to drive by your insurance. I also asked for the paper here, the woman asked me if one still needs it, and I told her for some countries like Serbia, Montenegro, Bosnia, Albania, you still need it. So she printed it and I had no problems with it last year during my Balkan trip in all those countries listed above.

Of course, if your insurance doesn't cover Bosnia, you have to buy a separate insurance.


----------



## stickedy

I have already heard several times, that British insurance companies don't cover the Balkan countries so that seems true.

However, you don't buy a green card but an insurance for BiH. No idea where you can buy it there, but it's common that you can buy it directly before the border crossing point. The costs should be always the same no matter where you or you car is from.



piotr71 said:


> I would also ask if you can recommend E761 + M20 + M18 as a scenic, safe and reasonably fast connection?


Absolutely yes! That'a quite nice route and the roads are both wide and in good condition. So no problem there!


----------



## x-type

i had no idea about not issuing green cards for BIH.
however, you will definitely find insurance company office on the border crossing which will make it. and yes, it will not be green card, but short-term insurance. usually it costs cca 30€ for 3 days.


----------



## piotr71

cinxxx said:


> Green card shouldn't be just for one country, it lists all countries you are insured to drive by your insurance. I also asked for the paper here, the woman asked me if one still needs it, and I told her for some countries like Serbia, Montenegro, Bosnia, Albania, you still need it. So she printed it and I had no problems with it last year during my Balkan trip in all those countries listed above.
> 
> Of course, if your insurance doesn't cover Bosnia, you have to buy a separate insurance.


There is no need to have one in Serbia, since 2012. I, more or less, know green cards' distributors and the prices for Albania and Montenegro. Only Bosnia&Herzegovina weren't clear to me.


----------



## Alien x

piotr71 said:


> There is no need to have one in Serbia, since 2012. I, more or less, know green cards' distributors and the prices for Albania and Montenegro. Only Bosnia&Herzegovina weren't clear to me.


First time I hear the Bosnia&Herzegovina is a problem because its been included in green cards list without restrictions for about 13 years. I know several people that drive from the UK to BiH and never had issues or had to get separate insurance for BiH. Ask your insurer to provide you with a green card which should be free with your insurance. On the card you can check what countries are included.


----------



## Theijs

A country might be available for green-card coverage, but the insurance might see the country as a potential risk. I recently rented a car and was not allowed to enter Central Europe with it, which is of course nuts.


----------



## piotr71

Alien x said:


> First time I hear the Bosnia&Herzegovina is a problem because its been included in green cards list without restrictions for about 13 years. I know several people that drive from the UK to BiH and never had issues or had to get separate insurance for BiH. Ask your insurer to provide you with a green card which should be free with your insurance. On the card you can check what countries are included.


Well, if my insurer had issued the green card I would not have typed a word in this thread. I will be visiting several ex-Yugoslav countries plus Albania, and even though, all of them are in the green card club, it means nothing to the British car insurance businesses, sorry. There is obviously not a problem for the Polish insurers, which I have my other vehicle insured with. And, it might sound a little sad to you, but for me this is just another example of a typical British businesses' ignorance, they, my insurance company, easily can issue a green card(AFAIk it's actually different coulour of the card) for the trip to Morocco or Tunisia but no way to get one for BiH or Montenegro.

Therefore, I would have appreciated if you had shared your knowledge about "granicne osiguranje". I may paste some Bosnian quoted texts here, so you could confirm if I am right or not regarding prices, purchasing procedures and locations of agents (even though I can understand ex-Yugoslav languages to a certain extend it would be easier to have some kind of support).


----------



## Des

stickedy said:


> I have already heard several times, that British insurance companies don't cover the Balkan countries so that seems true. However, you don't buy a green card but an insurance for BiH. No idea where you can buy it there, but it's common that you can buy it directly before the border crossing point. The costs should be always the same no matter where you or you car is from. Absolutely yes! That'a quite nice route and the roads are both wide and in good condition. So no problem there!


What is with the little part of BiH between Dubrovnik and Split, is that exempt or do you need valid BiH insurance for that too?


----------



## BL2

^^why should it be different there?


Theijs said:


> A country might be available for green-card coverage, but the insurance might see the country as a potential risk. I recently *rented a car *and was not allowed to enter Central Europe with it, which is of course nuts.


rent a car i a different story


----------



## x-type

piotr71 said:


> Well, if my insurer had issued the green card I would not have typed a word in this thread. I will be visiting several ex-Yugoslav countries plus Albania, and even though, all of them are in the green card club, it means nothing to the British car insurance businesses, sorry. There is obviously not a problem for the Polish insurers, which I have my other vehicle insured with. And, it might sound a little sad to you, but for me this is just another example of a typical British businesses' ignorance, they, my insurance company, easily can issue a green card(AFAIk it's actually different coulour of the card) for the trip to Morocco or Tunisia but no way to get one for BiH or Montenegro.
> 
> Therefore, I would have appreciated if you had shared your knowledge about "granicne osiguranje". I may paste some Bosnian quoted texts here, so you could confirm if I am right or not regarding prices, purchasing procedures and locations of agents (even though I can understand ex-Yugoslav languages to a certain extend it would be easier to have some kind of support).


have you even tried to ask your insurance house to issue a green card? they are obliged to do that, just don't mention BIH (if they are so suspicious towards it). you will see after issuing it if BIH is covered or not. (btw, don't they issue green card automatically when you are making insurance each year?!)


----------



## Theijs

BL2 said:


> ^^why should it be different there? rent a car i a different story


If i rent a Herz Car in Slovenia and drive to Bosnia or rent it in Belgium and drive to Bosnia, it apparently makes a difference. I guess because the insurance is USA based, and they still mark Central Europe as Eastern Europe, like nothing changed since 1989...

Nevertheless, even if I would go by my own car, it all depends on the geographical span of coverage you take and pay for to your insurance.


----------



## Alex_ZR

x-type said:


> have you even tried to ask your insurance house to issue a green card? they are obliged to do that, just don't mention BIH (if they are so suspicious towards it). you will see after issuing it if BIH is covered or not. (btw, don't they issue green card automatically when you are making insurance each year?!)


In Serbia you have to pay for green card (little less than 20 EUR), and no, you don't get it automatically...
We also need green card for BiH and Macedonia and not for the EU.


----------



## piotr71

x-type said:


> have you even tried to ask your insurance house to issue a green card? they are obliged to do that, just don't mention BIH (if they are so suspicious towards it). you will see after issuing it if BIH is covered or not. (btw, don't they issue green card automatically when you are making insurance each year?!)


British insurers aren't obliged to issue green card. Since I found how difficult it is to get one, I read hundreds of posts in British fora and can see it's more than common problem here. Yes, I can change an insurance company, just for the green card, but it would cost me a lot more than buiyng a cover on each border crossed


----------



## BL2

Alex_ZR said:


> In Serbia you have to pay for green card (little less than 20 EUR), and no, you don't get it automatically...
> We also need green card for BiH and Macedonia and not for the EU.


In Bosnia u get it either free of charge or for 2.5€


----------



## Alien x

piotr71 said:


> British insurers aren't obliged to issue green card. Since I found how difficult it is to get one, I read hundreds of posts in British fora and can see it's more than common problem here. Yes, I can change an insurance company, just for the green card, but it would cost me a lot more than buiyng a cover on each border crossed


Actually they are obligated, they just ignore it because it is free of charge.

http://www.confused.com/car-insurance/guides/driving-abroad
http://www.greenflag.com/help/driving-in-europe/check-your-cover.html
http://london.angloinfo.com/information/transport/vehicle-ownership/green-card/

This is the official site http://www.cobx.org/ You can check what UK insurance companies are covered.


----------



## Alien x

x-type said:


> have you even tried to ask your insurance house to issue a green card? they are obliged to do that, just don't mention BIH (if they are so suspicious towards it). you will see after issuing it if BIH is covered or not. (btw, don't they issue green card automatically when you are making insurance each year?!)


My experience with insurances in Italy and Switzerland is that generally when you get your proof of insurance they don't print the section for the green card automatically even though a green section is already part of the document (just not printed). Basically you have to ask them (before or after) to give you a copy and they do it with out any additional charges.


----------



## Eulanthe

Des said:


> What is with the little part of BiH between Dubrovnik and Split, is that exempt or do you need valid BiH insurance for that too?


You need insurance there too. 

The problem with BiH is that many border crossings don't actually sell insurance - for instance, Neum 1/2 don't sell it. While BiH don't really bother to control the Neum border, if you have an accident along the Neum corridor - then you'd be really in trouble without proof of insurance.

Piotr - have you tried asking for the Green Card without saying which countries? Or failing that - have you tried asking for Tunisia/Morocco and just seeing what turns up? They have to actually "cancel" the Green Card boxes, so it's possible that you'll get it without any cancelled boxes.

I remember being very amused when getting my first Polish Green Card as it meant that I could drive to Iran with insurance :lol:


----------



## piotr71

Alien x said:


> Actually they are obligated, they just ignore it because it is free of charge.
> 
> http://www.confused.com/car-insurance/guides/driving-abroad
> http://www.greenflag.com/help/driving-in-europe/check-your-cover.html
> http://london.angloinfo.com/information/transport/vehicle-ownership/green-card/
> 
> This is the official site http://www.cobx.org/ You can check what UK insurance companies are covered.


^^



> Green Cards are also not necessary for some non-EU countries who are signatory to Section III of the Internal Regulations, which is an international agreement between Green Card Bureaux. These countries are Iceland, Norway, Switzerland (incorporating Liechtenstein), Andorra and Serbia. Although a Green Card is not necessary for these non-EU countries our advice is to check the insurance position with your insurers before you travel. Our understanding is that a UK insurer is not legally obliged to provide cover for non-EU countries, although some may choose to do so.
> 
> *A UK insurer is under no legal obligation to issue a green card for Section II countries* and if your insurer refuses to do so it will be necessary to "shop around" to try to find the cover. Alternatively, enquiries should be made into the possibility of obtaining insurance at the border.


Motor Insurance Bureaux.


----------



## Alien x

piotr71 said:


> ^^
> 
> Motor Insurance Bureaux.


The sites where suggested to me by friends that regularly drive from UK. For them it took only a request to their insurer to get the copy of a green card, but I guess Uk has to be unique in everything this included.


----------



## Eulanthe

Alien x said:


> The sites where suggested to me by friends that regularly drive from UK. For them it took only a request to their insurer to get the copy of a green card, but I guess Uk has to be unique in everything this included.


Pretty much. There are some insurance companies that do stupid things like cover all the Green Card signatory countries, but then only issue the Green Card on a piece of white A4 paper - and so some border guards have problems with it as a result. 

Poland may not be perfect, but I still love the way that I can get a proper Green Card here that is valid in all countries that participate in the scheme without any problems whatsoever. 

Speaking of Green Cards, I was never asked once by Croatia to show the Green Card before they joined the EU. Bosnia never asked on the Neum corridor but always asked elsewhere and Montenegro always asked. Serbia was more interested in the car registration documents.


----------



## Des

Eulanthe said:


> You need insurance there too. The problem with BiH is that many border crossings don't actually sell insurance - for instance, Neum 1/2 don't sell it. While BiH don't really bother to control the Neum border, if you have an accident along the Neum corridor - then you'd be really in trouble without proof of insurance. Piotr - have you tried asking for the Green Card without saying which countries? Or failing that - have you tried asking for Tunisia/Morocco and just seeing what turns up? They have to actually "cancel" the Green Card boxes, so it's possible that you'll get it without any cancelled boxes. I remember being very amused when getting my first Polish Green Card as it meant that I could drive to Iran with insurance :lol:


I think very few people know that you need BiH insurance too if you drive to Dubrovnik from northern croatia. 

I drove from Dubrovnik to Zagreb last year with a Bentley, because I assumed it should have insurance for that part of Bosnia we drove via Bihac to Zagreb. Very cool to see some more of Bosnia and the locals loved the car


----------



## x-type

Alien x said:


> My experience with insurances in Italy and Switzerland is that generally when you get your proof of insurance they don't print the section for the green card automatically even though a green section is already part of the document (just not printed). Basically you have to ask them (before or after) to give you a copy and they do it with out any additional charges.


here in HR you get it regularly while making yearly insurance, it is free of charge, and you can get a free copy whenever you want if you lose it.


----------



## ETSman

Taken from Bosnian forum



malv0 said:


> kalifornija


----------



## diegobonazzi

*30 months Pocitelj*

_"...Pocitelj – Medjugorje, 11km, 100 million € from EIB, 1% interest rate over 25 years. Works should begin in summer 2015, construction time 30 months..."_
Is it really possible that motorway will get to Pocitelj only in December 2017?!?!
30 months construction seems to me exagerated... Any update about this info?...


----------



## Alien x

diegobonazzi said:


> _"...Pocitelj – Medjugorje, 11km, 100 million € from EIB, 1% interest rate over 25 years. Works should begin in summer 2015, construction time 30 months..."_
> Is it really possible that motorway will get to Pocitelj only in December 2017?!?!
> 30 months construction seems to me exagerated... Any update about this info?...


1,2km tunel an 945m bridge 30 months is not to much you can take a look at similar projects around the world and the time frame is 30 to 36 months. It would take the same or longer in Italy. 

No updates.


----------



## SRC_100

diegobonazzi said:


> 30 months construction seems to *me **exagerated*


Your comment is due to lack or very little knowledge concerning road construction. In the worst case because of ignorance.


----------



## BL2

second carriageway of Belgrade ring motorway in a flat terrain has deadline of 30 months.


----------



## Eulanthe

diegobonazzi said:


> _"...Pocitelj – Medjugorje, 11km, 100 million € from EIB, 1% interest rate over 25 years. Works should begin in summer 2015, construction time 30 months..."_
> Is it really possible that motorway will get to Pocitelj only in December 2017?!?!
> 30 months construction seems to me exagerated... Any update about this info?...


I actually wonder if we'll see any extensions of the A1 beyond Pocitelj for a few years. The connection from Pocitelj is needed quite badly, but after that?

For what it's worth, is it just me, or is the A1 actually useless for traffic in the Sarajevo-Dubrovnik direction?


----------



## tooljan

Eulanthe said:


> For what it's worth, is it just me, or is the A1 actually useless for traffic in the Sarajevo-Dubrovnik direction?


Yes, for now it's useless.


----------



## atlantis.

Eulanthe said:


> I actually wonder if we'll see any extensions of the A1 beyond Pocitelj for a few years. The connection from Pocitelj is needed quite badly, but after that? For what it's worth, is it just me, or is the A1 actually useless for traffic in the Sarajevo-Dubrovnik direction?


A1 section from Sarajevo to Tarcin can be currently used when going from Sarajevo to Dubrovnik. Once fully built, you'll be able to use Sarajevo-Pocitelj when going to Dubrovnik.


----------



## Eulanthe

atlantis. said:


> A1 section from Sarajevo to Tarcin can be currently used when going from Sarajevo to Dubrovnik. Once fully built, you'll be able to use Sarajevo-Pocitelj when going to Dubrovnik.


Yes, you can use it, but is it really worth going the long way round? If the border crossing in Metković isn't busy, it's a very long detour to use the A1. The D62 isn't a good road, and using the A1/D425 in Croatia also incurs tolling costs.


----------



## atlantis.

Eulanthe said:


> Yes, you can use it, but is it really worth going the long way round? If the border crossing in Metković isn't busy, it's a very long detour to use the A1. The D62 isn't a good road, and using the A1/D425 in Croatia also incurs tolling costs.


Have you considered Mostar-Stolac-Trebinje-Dubrovnik? 
That's probably your fastest route at this time. 

However, as more and more of A1 is built between Sarajevo and Pocitelj, this route will be more and more attractive.


----------



## Eulanthe

atlantis. said:


> Have you considered Mostar-Stolac-Trebinje-Dubrovnik?
> That's probably your fastest route at this time.
> 
> However, as more and more of A1 is built between Sarajevo and Pocitelj, this route will be more and more attractive.


Haven't tried, no. I've done Sarajevo-Trebinje via Brod na Drini, which was torture (not the road surface, just the actual road) between Sarajevo and Brod na Drini and quite acceptable after that. I don't know where it was, but there was one point after Brod na Drini where the road has been considerably modernised with a tunnel - and it was a sheer pleasure to drive on.

I suppose the real problem with the Bosnian A1 is that it should connect into the Croatian A1 going further south, but who knows what will happen there?


----------



## atlantis.

Eulanthe said:


> Haven't tried, no. I've done Sarajevo-Trebinje via Brod na Drini, which was torture (not the road surface, just the actual road) between Sarajevo and Brod na Drini and quite acceptable after that. I don't know where it was, but there was one point after Brod na Drini where the road has been considerably modernised with a tunnel - and it was a sheer pleasure to drive on. I suppose the real problem with the Bosnian A1 is that it should connect into the Croatian A1 going further south, but who knows what will happen there?


The final route for the Adria-Ionian motorway is still uncertain. It could split off south toward Dubrovnik in Pocitelj (BiH version), or in Ploce (Croatian version). Only one will be built, but either way, using the motorways will be the fastest route to Dubrovnik. In either case, there will soon be a new option to drive on a new connection between Stolac and Neum, which would avoid having to cross three border crossings compared to the Metkovic route, similar to either Trebinje route. 

You are correct about the road Sarajevo-Brod na Drini-Tjentiste, which is about 100km long and pretty rough to drive on. The new section was inserted after Tjentiste and is at least 15-20 minute time savings compared to the old route over the mountain. There have been some talks about route corrections between Sarajevo and Brod na Drini using European (cohesion?) funds, since this is part of the connection between the two capitals Sarajevo and Podgorica.


----------



## Eulanthe

atlantis. said:


> You are correct about the road Sarajevo-Brod na Drini-Tjentiste, which is about 100km long and pretty rough to drive on. The new section was inserted after Tjentiste and is at least 15-20 minute time savings compared to the old route over the mountain. There have been some talks about route corrections between Sarajevo and Brod na Drini using European (cohesion?) funds, since this is part of the connection between the two capitals Sarajevo and Podgorica.


It would certainly be welcomed, I was surprised by just how tough it was to drive that section. I got to Brod na Drini, saw the cafe next to the bridge and immediately ordered two coffees!

Tjentiste was beautiful however, and absolutely worth the drive from Sarajevo. 

What strikes me in BiH in general is that the roads are maintained well and there's no real problem with them, but the actual technical challenge of driving the roads (up, down, left, right, left, up, etc) is what hurts. Traffic seems low in many places (even Tuzla-Sarajevo wasn't intolerable) - but with kilometres and kilometres of bends and climbs and absolutely no passing opportunities, it was a real struggle.


----------



## nestvaran

Banja Luka-Doboj highway



BNX said:


> *Autoput Banja Luka - Doboj* Dionica Prnjavor - Doboj. Vožnja trasom od Johovca do Prnjavora. Snimljeno 30.05.2015.


----------



## nestvaran

...


BNX said:


> *Autoput Banja Luka - Doboj* Dionica Prnjavor - Doboj. Vožnja trasom od Johovca do Prnjavora. Snimljeno 30.05.2015.


----------



## nestvaran

...


BNX said:


> *Autoput Banja Luka - Doboj* Dionica Prnjavor - Doboj. Vožnja trasom od Johovca do Prnjavora. Snimljeno 30.05.2015.


----------



## nestvaran

...


BNX said:


> *Autoput Banja Luka - Doboj* Dionica Prnjavor - Doboj. Vožnja trasom od Johovca do Prnjavora. Most preko rijeke Ukrine. Snimljeno 30.05.2015.


----------



## nestvaran

BNX said:


> *Autoput Banja Luka - Doboj* Dionica Prnjavor - Doboj. Vožnja trasom od Johovca do Prnjavora. Pogled s istoka na krivinu iza koje se nalazi petlja Prnjavor. Snimljeno 30.05.2015.


And even more pictures on the bosnian thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1805687&page=50


----------



## cinxxx

Eulanthe said:


> I won't go near tourist places, so that option is out  I noticed though, if you use Euro or Kuna in BiH, they tend to load the price heavily in their favour.


I always payed in EUR half the price in KM.
In Kuna I read the conversion rate is not so great.

I payed at a restaurant in Mostar in both Kuna and EUR :lol:
Also when I bought boat tickets in Trogir towards Split, I didn't have enough Kuna, but the boat man accepted some EUR coins as well.


----------



## stickedy

Everytime I paid with Euro in BiH it was correctly converted with 1.95833. So no problem there. But ask before paying if it is okay.

Another possibility to get KM notes: Pay the motorway with a big Euro note, you get KM back, also in proper conversion.


----------



## BL2

Eulanthe said:


> Do banks charge commission, or is it just a flat 1€=1.95BAM rate?


no commission, but i understand your scepticism, because in Poland they tend to cheat you on every corner.


----------



## Eulanthe

BL2 said:


> no commission, but i understand your scepticism, because in Poland they tend to cheat you on every corner.


It's just a different culture - for us, exchange offices offer by far the best rates and banks tend to offer really poor rates. But it's the opposite in HR, hence why I wanted to know what the culture was in BiH 

For me, it wouldn't be a shock to discover that the banks offered 1.70KM with commission on top.


----------



## kostas97

Hey guys, I want to ask 2 questions:
1)Aren't the KM banknotes differently written in RS and differently in Federation BiH?
2)How much does a normal passenger car pay in Bosnian tolls?


----------



## nestvaran

Bosnian mark has two types of banknotes for each denomination (10, 20, 50, 100 and interestingly there is only one version of 200 BAM note) but that actually has no effect in real life and both versions are used equally in the whole country. Coins also don't have two versions.

On Banja Luka-Gradiška toll is 2 BAM, Zenica-Sarajevo North 5.20 BAM if I remember correctly, on Sarajevo West-Tarčin 2.50 BAM and Međugorje-Bijača I think 1.20 BAM


----------



## čarli1

nestvaran said:


> Bosnian mark has two types of banknotes for each denomination (10, 20, 50, 100 and interestingly there is only one version of 200 BAM note) but that actually has no effect in real life and both versions are used equally in the whole country. Coins also don't have two versions.
> 
> Zenica-Sarajevo North 5.20 BAM if I remember correctly


Nope, I drove there on Monday and it was 6 BAM


----------



## nestvaran

Well it used to be 5.20 :lol:


----------



## kostas97

nestvaran said:


> Bosnian mark has two types of banknotes for each denomination (10, 20, 50, 100 and interestingly there is only one version of 200 BAM note) but that actually has no effect in real life and both versions are used equally in the whole country. Coins also don't have two versions.
> 
> On Banja Luka-Gradiška toll is 2 BAM, Zenica-Sarajevo North 5.20 BAM if I remember correctly, on Sarajevo West-Tarčin 2.50 BAM and Međugorje-Bijača I think 1.20 BAM


Thank you for your justification about the KM
Oh, btw, prices in Bosnian tolls seem to be really good and I hope they will remain as such


----------



## BL2

Eulanthe said:


> It's just a different culture - for us, exchange offices offer by far the best rates and banks tend to offer really poor rates. But it's the opposite in HR, hence why I wanted to know what the culture was in BiH
> 
> For me, it wouldn't be a shock to discover that the banks offered 1.70KM with commission on top.


it is not Poland in Bosnia it is fixed.


----------



## Alien x

nestvaran said:


> Well it used to be 5.20 :lol:


Before the opening of the Tunel Vijenac at Lasva exit (lucani) to Sarajevo North it was 5,40. So I don't think Zenica - Sarajevo North (all motorway) was ever 5,20.


----------



## Eulanthe

kostas97 said:


> Thank you for your justification about the KM
> Oh, btw, prices in Bosnian tolls seem to be really good and I hope they will remain as such


0.06EUR/km is about the current price. It's not bad, but we need to wait and see what will happen with the rest of the A1. 

I'm surprised the toll isn't higher on the isolated section of A1 from Bijaca - the only people using it are probably pilgrims, and they could easily charge 3KM for that section.


----------



## Eulanthe

Quick question - I've been stopped twice in the past week by police for random document controls. Both times were in the late evening - not quite dark, but after the sun had gone down. Is it normal? 

I don't have any problems with it, and they were polite and efficient - but it's strange after living in Poland where even seeing traffic police is a rarity


----------



## stickedy

I've been also stopped by traffic police each time I was in BiH. Seems to be quite common


----------



## atlantis.

What area/roads did you get stopped on?


----------



## Eulanthe

atlantis. said:


> What area/roads did you get stopped on?


Stopped just outside Kulen Vakuf towards Bihać, and the second time within Bihać (but at the very entrance, almost). They definitely weren't performing any speed controls, as they didn't even point the radar gun in my direction. I saw a third control on the road from Novi Grad to Bihać, but they didn't bother me. 

Both times, it was clear that it was just a random control - they weren't picking on me for having non-BiH number plates. I saw them from a long way away, and they were clearly preparing to pull me over.


----------



## cinxxx

When I went from Tuzla to Sarajevo after 22pm there were many police controls on the road. They didn't stop us, but they usually had someone stopped already.


----------



## nestvaran

Just regular traffic patrols, nothing to worry about


----------



## cinxxx

Yes, thought the same.
It's just different than in other countries 

What I noticed was that in BiH when people begin overtaking they flash the lights to make the drivers in front aware of their maneuver.


----------



## nestvaran

Another option is horn, especially when overtaking huge trucks :lol: But truck drivers are also very friendly to others in traffic, they usually signal with right blinker when you can't see anything in front of them and there is noone on the road so you can overtake them and even pull down on the side of the road when there is a queue behind them to let everyone pass them


----------



## tooljan

Eulanthe said:


> As far as I understand it - the sign above is an example of the Federation refusing to acknowledge the new name.


You're right.



Eulanthe said:


> But it could also be that the name change was only made official in 2009, so the sign is probably just old.


Name was changed during the war in BiH (1992-1995), and after war, Constitutional court (is this a correct translate of name?? In original:_ Ustavni sud_) and Parliament of Republic of Srpska has confirmed decisions of those municipalities.

Also, law are clear here: all traffic signs MUST be written in Cyrillic and Latin script in RS and in Latin and Cyrillic script in FBiH. Here, signs are old: blue one are from SFRJ times, and yellow are before year 2007.
Link (Serbian): Regulations for traffic signs, road work markings and some other things...



Eulanthe said:


> There might be examples in the other direction (signs in the RS pointing towards FBiH), but I haven't seen any obvious ones.


I don't know of any similarities in Republic of Srpska.


----------



## BL2

tooljan said:


> ere, signs are old: blue one are from SFRJ times, and yellow are before year 2007.


not true.



piotr71 said:


> This one is pretty interesting. We can see* 3 different colours of sings on one junction. *There is also another interesting stuff here; in this part of the country main destination point is consequently called as it was...sometime in the past. But, as far as I am aware, that name has been shortened in mid nighties to its current, correct form "Brod", which is sometimes used on signs. Is it only matter of negligence and old signs?


Blue is express road, yellow is magistrala and regional road, white is local, so sign is good, although it is an old sign.


Eulanthe said:


> There might be examples in the other direction (signs in the RS pointing towards FBiH), but I haven't seen any obvious ones.


There are no such an example in RS.


----------



## tooljan

BL2 said:


> not true.


Well, it is. Look at the fonts. 
Also, M-17 isn't (and never been) an expressway.


----------



## stickedy

tooljan said:


> Well, it is. Look at the fonts.
> Also, M-17 isn't (and never been) an expressway.


M17 is classified as an expressway, that's from YU-times. The road design is similar to e.g. road to Ljubelj pass in Slovenia (from motorway up to the pass). That road is also signed as an expressway and also was back in YU-times.

There's e.g. an expressway sign for M17 when leaving A1 at Bilješevo.


----------



## BL2

tooljan said:


> Well, it is. Look at the fonts.
> Also, M-17 isn't (and never been) an expressway.


M17 was signed as express road, however there were inconsistencies in signing it. It is true that the sign is old, but entire sign, not only blue part.


----------



## piotr71

It's signed as an expressway near Zenica, where A1 merges into M17. then, ends up just after 10 kilometres. On that section it has merging and exiting lanes and it is grade seperated single carriageway road.


----------



## tooljan

^^

Around Lašva/Bilješevo (a couple km south of Zenica) M-17 merge with M-5 and from there until Sarajevo that route are called M-5. Also, expressway are around Zenica and between Zenica and Sarajevo (not whole length, btw. anyway, that is south of Zenica). Expressway aren't in Maglaj, north of Zenica. That old blue sign in Maglaj are made by old, Yugoslavian standard and mark a motorway, not expressway.


----------



## BL2

Yugoslav standard and BiH standard are the same.


----------



## nestvaran

Banja Luka-Doboj highway near Prnjavor interchange






Sarajevo bypass connector, works on Briješće viaduct and roundabout below


----------



## MichiH

*New A1 sections*

JP Autoceste FBiH published a list of companies which are pre-qualified for submission to build three A1 lots, see press release of 1st September 2015. Deadline for final bids is 60 days.



> *Spisak pretkvalifikovanih kompanija za izgradnju autoceste na Koridoru dionica Počitelj-Bijača, poddionica Počitelj-Zvirovići, LOT 1: petlja Počitelj-most Počitelj (km 0+000.00 - km 4+404.00)*
> 
> 
> Cooperativa Muratori & Cementisti – C.M.C. di Ravenna Societa Cooperativa, Italija
> Konzorcij: Hering d.d. i Viadukt d.d., Hrvatska i BiH
> AKTOR S.A., Grčka
> Konzorcij: Strabag AG i Euro-asfalt d.o.o., Austrija i BiH
> Konzorcij: Cengiz Insaat Sanayi ve Ticaret A.S. i Konstruktor Inženjering d.o.o., Turska i Hrvatska
> 
> 
> *Spisak pretkvalifikovanih kompanija za izgradnju autoceste na Koridoru dionica Počitelj-Bijača, poddionica Počitelj-Zvirovići, LOT 2: brigde Počitelj-Zvirovići (from km 4+404.00 to 11+075.00);*
> 
> 
> 
> TOTO Costruzioni Generali SpA, Italija
> Kolin Insaat Turizm Sanayi ve Ticaret AS, Turska
> Konzorcij: Hering d.d. i Viadukt d.d., Hrvatska i BiH
> AKTOR S.A., Grčka
> Konzorcij: Strabag AG i Euro-asfalt d.o.o., Austrija i BiH
> Cengiz Insaat Sanayi ve Ticaret A.S. Turska
> 
> 
> *Spisak pretkvalifikovanih kompanija za izgradnju autoceste na Koridoru, dionica Zenica jug – Zenica sjever*
> 
> 
> 
> Kolin Insaat Turizm Sanayi ve Ticaret AS, Turska
> Konzorcij: Strabag AG i Euro-asfalt d.o.o., Austrija i BiH
> Azvirt LCC, Azerbejdžan
> Konzorcij: Hering d.d. i Viadukt d.d., Hrvatska I BiH
> Aktor Tehnical, S.A, Grčka
> Cengiz Insaat Sanayi ve Ticaret A.S. Turska


----------



## Palance

tooljan said:


> Around Lašva/Bilješevo (a couple km south of Zenica) M-17 merge with M-5 and from there until Sarajevo that route are called M-5.


There is no M5 anymore between Visoko and Sarajevo. Source:http://www.klix.ba/vijesti/bih/vlad...soko-preregistirana-u-autocestu-a-1/070530130


----------



## Palance

Eulanthe said:


> There are other examples, such as the Republika Srpska refers to Istočno Novo Sarajevo (East New Sarajevo) while in the FBiH, they call it Lukavica. Even the signs in Sarajevo point towards Lukavica and not Istočno Novo Sarajevo.
> 
> There might be examples in the other direction (signs in the RS pointing towards FBiH), but I haven't seen any obvious ones.


From FBIH to RS: I know a sign to Skender Vakuf (also in cyrillic), but the town itself lies in RS and is called Kneževo.

I dont't know any examples either from RS to FBIH. I think that most changed names are too far from the IEBL to have them signed (like Široki Bijreg, Tomislavgrad)


----------



## nestvaran

Briješće viaduct



NNagib said:


> Ostatak slika uobičajenom metodologijom :cheers:





NNagib said:


>


----------



## nestvaran

NNagib said:


>


And a video


----------



## bogdymol

3 pictures from the short section of E65 inside Bosnia, nearby the port of Neum:










The city seen ahead is Neum:


----------



## mirza-sm

Few pics of the Bosnian A1 highway


----------



## piotr71

Huge piece of rock blocked M17 road from Mostar to Sarajevo, near Salakovec, this morning.










http://blog.neum-bih.com/strasno-ogromna-stijena-pala-na-magistralnu-cestu-sarajevo-mostar/


----------



## nestvaran

Sarajevo West toll station and part of A1 near Sarajevo, from 0:40


----------



## Alien x

It seems that in November Sarajevo will finally see the opening of the motorway connector.
:cheers:



NNagib said:


>


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This will be part of the future 'Gradski Autoput', right?


----------



## nestvaran

ChrisZwolle said:


> This will be part of the future 'Gradski Autoput', right?


Well actually this is the last remaining LOT of the Sarajevo bypass, and this bridge is the begining of the future planned city highway or gradski autoput. That road is supposed to 'continue' in the direction of top left corner and end in Ciglane neighbourhood, which is basicly downtown.










Here you can see the bypass and city highway in yellow http://dp.ks.gov.ba/sites/dp.ks.gov.ba/files/PLANIRANI_SAOBRACAJ_KS_1060x1600_0.jpg


----------



## nestvaran

...


NNagib said:


> :cheers:


----------



## AdnanPD

This new road will finally provide a decent connection from the highway to Sarajevo. :cheers:
Good riddance Rajlovac, I will never forget your awful traffic jams. hno:


----------



## keber

nestvaran said:


> Here you can see the bypass and city highway in yellow http://dp.ks.gov.ba/sites/dp.ks.gov.ba/files/PLANIRANI_SAOBRACAJ_KS_1060x1600_0.jpg


I believe this is the master plan for some far far future?


----------



## nestvaran

It's a plan for when they decide to start building it  This is LOT 2 from the pictures. Latest media report says construction works are to be finished by November 16 http://www.klix.ba/vijesti/bih/sara...-autoput-sa-stupa-nakon-16-novembra/151029068


----------



## Alien x

keber said:


> I believe this is the master plan for some far far future?


Seems like it but sadly they begun building it (gradski autoput) in 1981 and the original plans are from 1978. Also there are local politicians that are trying hard to have it end only about 800m from that point.


----------



## [atomic]

^^ so this was build almost 35 years ago?
Also on some Pictures it looks like the second Tunnel is already there, can anyone confirm?


----------



## atlantis.

[atomic] said:


> ^^ so this was build almost 35 years ago? Also on some Pictures it looks like the second Tunnel is already there, can anyone confirm?


Yes, the bridge is being used partially. And, yes, there are two tunnels, but only one is in use. Interestingly, on the other side of the tunnel, they already built support beams for the flyover and they have been just standing there for all these years.


----------



## tooljan

One country, two threads  So be it, same post here and there 
==========================================

Three posts merged into one; 20 pictures... Pics are from couple days ago.

In this map, you can see, roughly, where are this works, between start and final points. Map isn't precise, but it's useful, I believe. Final point are, in fact, couple mm below presented on the map. Presented trajectory simply ignore.










=====================================================

by @dadara: bridge over river Vrbas, Laktaši municipality, highway Banja Luka - Doboj























































=======================================================

by @dadara: Bridge over river Vrbas. Bridge will be built in full highway 2+2 profile























































=======================================================

by @dadara, part 3:


----------



## piotr71

*Matanović reagirao: Hrvatska ne može graditi Pelješki most bez dogovora sa BiH*

Matanović reacted: Croatia cannot erect Pelješki bridge without agreement with Bosnia & Hercegovina.

Here is a full article, which could have been translated by a happy to do that native:



> Ministarstvo komunikacija i prometa BiH na čijem je čelu ministar Slavko Matanović pozdravlja usvajanje strategije Evropske Unije za jadransko-jonsku regiju (Evropski parlament, 28.10.2015.)
> 
> Usvojeni dokument ima veliki značaj i za našu državu jer ističe važnost izgradnje jadransko-jonske autoceste, povezivanja zemalja članica EU sa zemljama nečlanicama, razvijanje energetske mreže, prenosi novinska agencija Patria.
> 
> -Nasuprot novinskim navodima da strategija izričito podržava izgradnju Pelješkog mosta, usvojeni dokument ni na jednom mjestu ne spominje ovaj projekat.
> 
> Ministarstvo komunikacija i prometa BiH ponovo naglašava da gradnji mosta treba prethoditi bilateralni sporazum između BiH i Republike Hrvatske kojim bi se našoj zemlji osigurao slobodan pristup međunarodnim vodama, u skladu sa UN konvencijom o pravu mora. Hrvatska strana još uvijek nije dostavila imena članova zajedničke komisije koji bi trebali razmatrati ovo pitanje, i pored urgencija koje je ministarstvo poslalo.
> 
> Također, Ministarstvo napominje da Bosna i Hercegovina nije učestvovala na izradi studije utjecaja na okoliš što je morao biti slučaj s obzirom da se radi o velikom građevinskom projektu u neposrednoj blizini teritorije Bosne i Hercegovine (predviđeno UN-ovom „Espoo konvencijom“).
> 
> O svim ovim problemima Ministarstvo će informirati Vijeće ministara, te predložiti da se ova otvorena pitanja razmotre na najvišem nivou između dvije države u što skorijem vremenu, saopćeno je iz Ministarstva prometa i komunikacija BiH.


http://nap.ba/new/vijest.php?id=17850

Generally and briefly speaking, the bridge has been given green light from EU authorities, however nobody cared to discuss the subject with BiH, whose access to open sea might be obstructed. (this is how I understand the article).


----------



## darko06

Nobody asked Croatian authorities for agreement on oil refinery in Brod/Bosanski Brod, whose pollution makes life in Slavonski Brod from time to time unbearable.


----------



## atlantis.

Generally, the two countries are not being good neighbors. Many transportation and other issues could be solved with a little more good will.


----------



## Eulanthe

darko06 said:


> Nobody asked Croatian authorities for agreement on oil refinery in Brod/Bosanski Brod, whose pollution makes life in Slavonski Brod from time to time unbearable.


When was that refinery built? I thought it was from YU times...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Here's some info: http://www.rafinerija.com/eng/onama.html


----------



## stickedy

The situation is rather clear: If the sea between Ploce and Peljesac belongs to the baseline, it's an internal water. And:



> Internal waters
> Covers all water and waterways on the landward side of the baseline. The coastal state is free to set laws, regulate use, and use any resource. Foreign vessels have no right of passage within internal waters.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Nations_Convention_on_the_Law_of_the_Sea

So, it all depends on the state of the sea.


----------



## darko06

The sea between Ploče and Pelješac is obviously Croatian internal water, so folks from Bosnia & Herzegovina have no right to claim any international conventions. The only condition for the Pelješac bridge (and I guess this right is derived from Yugoslav times) is to be compliant with a clearance about 250 meters wide and about 50 meters high, to enable sailing of all kind of ships from and to the future (I would rather say never!) harbor of Neum.
Needless to say that the Ottoman Empire, according to treaties with Venetian State and later with Austrian Empire, didn't have any rights to sail from and to Neum.


----------



## Karaya

They have the right to the "innocent passage" under the international law. That means that they can build Antwerpen 2 in Neum if they wish so.


----------



## stickedy

Karaya said:


> They have the right to the "innocent passage" under the international law. That means that they can build Antwerpen 2 in Neum if they wish so.


If the sea is internal waters of Croatia, then they have not right to passage. It's complicated.


----------



## darko06

Karaya said:


> They have the right to the "innocent passage" under the international law. That means that they can build Antwerpen 2 in Neum if they wish so.


Clearance about 250 m wide and about 50 m high is just the "innocent passage". Croatia doesn't give a damn if Bosnia will ever build Antwerpen 2 in Neum, so Bosnia shall not object if Croatia want to build a bridge in Croatian home waters, with secured clearance.


----------



## nestvaran

Is it so hard to discuss Croatian road construction on their own thread instead of here?


----------



## Alien x

nestvaran said:


> Actually opening date is November 25 :cheers: :cheers:


Actually on Tuesday 24.11.2015


----------



## MichiH

^^ Official opening ceremony or actual opening for traffic?


----------



## nestvaran

Alien x said:


> Actually on Tuesday 24.11.2015


:? Where did you read that?


----------



## Alien x

nestvaran said:


> :? Where did you read that?


You posted it first icard:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128752164&postcount=8300

http://www.klix.ba/vijesti/bih/let-...ovog-dijela-sarajevske-zaobilaznice/151121036



> *Svečano puštanje u promet ove saobraćajnice bit će uprilično 24. novembra u 11 sati*, a u povodu Dana državnosti Bosne i Hercegovine (25. novembar).


Official opening of this roadway will be held on 24.11 at 11 o'clock

http://www.avaz.ba/clanak/206303/po...a-zavrseni-radovi-na-sarajevskoj-zaobilaznici



> Svečano puštanje u promet ove saobraćajnice bit će organizovano 24. novembra, povodom Dana državnosti BiH, koji se obilježava dan kasnije


----------



## Alien x

Sarajevo spojeno na autoput A1, kraj gužvama u Rajlovcu i Briješću
Sarajevo is finally connected with A1 motorway.










Od danas na raspolaganju građanima - pogledajte kako izgleda Sarajevska zaobilaznica










_radiosarajevo.ba_


----------



## ukraroad

Made by Chinese as all motorways in BiH?


----------



## nestvaran

ukraroad said:


> Made by Chinese as all motorways in BiH?


:nuts: There is not a single motorway in Bosnia built by Chinese. This particular section was completed by Bosnian companies, Euroasfalt and ŽGP


----------



## Alien x

nestvaran said:


> :nuts: There is not a single motorway in Bosnia built by Chinese. This particular section was completed by Bosnian companies, Euroasfalt and ŽGP


or any other road. 

This one was financed By EIB (European Investment Bank) EBRD like 75% of motorway projects and most other road projects.


----------



## niskogradnja

ukraroad said:


> Made by Chinese as all motorways in BiH?


Ignorance is your middle name?


----------



## SRC_100

ukraroad said:


> Made by Chinese as all motorways in BiH?


I see you have some problems with yourself in every internation thread you post... 
...mostly stupid questions or utterances and at least ignorance hno:


----------



## mirza-sm

ukraroad said:


> Made by Chinese as all motorways in BiH?


What Chinese!? :dunno: Its been financed by the EBRD and built by Bosnian companies.

We don't have any roads built by the Chinese, not motorways nor any other roads.


----------



## belerophon

mirza-sm said:


> What Chinese!? :dunno: Its been financed by the EBRD and built by Bosnian companies.
> 
> We don't have any roads built by the Chinese, not motorways nor any other roads.


Well, some people might mix up something. The countries at Balkans are small, but still its a mistake.

The only big project (i can think of) with chinese companies which is u/c is the first motroway of montenegro. 

There are some other projects, but they did not yet start. I think about a expressway leading westwards of Banja Luka. If thats inside Bosnia depends on if you refer to the federal republic or not. As there is an extra thread for republica srpska maybe not.


One can have the feeling that the chinese like to have a foot in the door everywhere. Thats true. So its not about making the best bid, but also about offering a loan with low interest etc. If you think about the montenegrian motorway they are quite clever. To build the motorway with your own workers, which are far away of home means to pay them low. Not mentioning that China has no Trade Unions wich earn their name, this workforce is far away from home. But no matter how cheap and punctual the work is done, this means also, the chinese offer the bill and pay it at the same time with their loan. 

I suppose they will do very efficient work and won't trick the government. But they hold all cards in their hand. If they got a friendly government they profit. If not, they have the loan...

We always cheer if a nice new motorway is built, esp if its in time and money. This way the chinese won't give us a bad surprise. But always remeber, that the implications are deeper than just engineering and roadworks.

Right now, there is not much, what they build, true. But if thats a way to get the foot into the door, they will use ist. Depending on how their economy will evolve and their domestic problems, they will ramp up their investments. These are apparatchiks. If they adopt a strategy, they do it full blast if possible.


----------



## nestvaran

Some more pics by user Nnagib


----------



## nestvaran

Sarajevo bypass






A1 near Lepenica exit


----------



## @[email protected]

On the A1 there is on the Sign Visegrad and Sarajevo, but in the City Motorway there is written only Pofalici and Foca/Centar. Why?

Sorry for my English xD


----------



## nestvaran

Only god and those who put the signs know that...


----------



## nestvaran

Two short captions of the both section of Banja Luka-Doboj highway. Opening of the first section is expected in mid-2016



nestvaran said:


> :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## belerophon

Are the plans to enlengthen this Sarajevo connector road farther than ideas?


----------



## atlantis.

belerophon said:


> Are the plans to enlengthen this Sarajevo connector road farther than ideas?


A tender was announced last week for the next 1.5km to connect the already built overpass (at the new roundabout) with the next major road. Nothing past that.


----------



## nestvaran

Banja Luka-Prnjavor


----------



## CDTI

_*The Government adopted an Initiative for construction of new Expressway*

Government of FB&H adopted the initiative for implementation of the project of construction of expressway Lasva – Nevic Polje as the first phase of the project of expressway Lasva – Donji Vakuf according to the model of concession, in accordance with the decision of the Government of FB&H from the 25th of January 2010.

[...]

Route Lasva – Nevic Polje is part of a new extension of the European network of express roads, the so-called route 2A Okucani (Croatia) – Banja Luka – Jajce – Travnik – Lasva and as a very frequent road it represent a great opportunity for the allocation of the first concessions in the field of construction of roads in the FB&H.

[...]_

More info: Sarajevo Times


----------



## stickedy

Wouldn't be worst thing to build. Lasva - Travnik is hell to drive because of trucks and villages...


----------



## Eulanthe

stickedy said:


> Wouldn't be worst thing to build. Lasva - Travnik is hell to drive because of trucks and villages...


I have to admit - I don't understand this. Wouldn't it make more sense to invest in building the A1 towards Doboj so that the Banja Luka traffic can go that way instead of on the current route?

I might be underestimating Jajce as a destination though...


----------



## stickedy

Eulanthe said:


> I have to admit - I don't understand this. Wouldn't it make more sense to invest in building the A1 towards Doboj so that the Banja Luka traffic can go that way instead of on the current route?
> 
> I might be underestimating Jajce as a destination though...


You underestimate Travnik as destination  The Lašva valley from Lašva to Travnik is full of companies and commercial buildings. There's also a lot of truck traffic there. After Travnik the road is more or less empty.

An expressway to Travnik is really needed!

And mentioning Banja Luka is just spoofing to get some EU financing for that project. FBiH plans an expressway to Bihac over Jajce (okay, there's a "slight" problem with Mrkonjic Grad...), so that the part to Travnik is the first step. However, there's no expressway needed further west of Travnik right now.


----------



## atlantis.

The expressway Lasva-Travnik is primarily needed for the dense local and regional traffic, secondarily for the transit. 
This expressway and A1 are not direct alternatives for each other, as each has its own purpose. 
We can't wait for A1 to be finished before getting to other priorities, such as this one.


----------



## Eulanthe

Got it, thank you. I guess it's rather like the long and tedious drive between Brcko and Tuzla - just one endless town with a very busy road?

Actually, speaking of Bihać - I really enjoyed driving from Livno to Bihać. The road was in excellent condition almost the entire way (except between Bosansko Grahovo and Drvar, and even then it was merely good). Drvar to Martin Brod was great fun, especially as the road was littered with rockfall that made you want to drive as fast as possible downhill. Martin Brod to Kulen Vakuf doesn't have asphalt, but it was smooth enough to drive on, and from Kulen Vakuf to Bihać was excellent.

I have one question actually - what's the story with Drvar? Everywhere between Livno and Bihać was nice, but Drvar was in a really bad way - it looks to be completely economically wrecked. Is there any reason why it's so bad compared to other places on the way?


----------



## AleksLazarevic

Eulanthe said:


> Got it, thank you. I guess it's rather like the long and tedious drive between Brcko and Tuzla - just one endless town with a very busy road?
> 
> Actually, speaking of Bihać - I really enjoyed driving from Livno to Bihać. The road was in excellent condition almost the entire way (except between Bosansko Grahovo and Drvar, and even then it was merely good). Drvar to Martin Brod was great fun, especially as the road was littered with rockfall that made you want to drive as fast as possible downhill. Martin Brod to Kulen Vakuf doesn't have asphalt, but it was smooth enough to drive on, and from Kulen Vakuf to Bihać was excellent.
> 
> I have one question actually - what's the story with Drvar? Everywhere between Livno and Bihać was nice, but Drvar was in a really bad way - it looks to be completely economically wrecked. Is there any reason why it's so bad compared to other places on the way?


Almost no one lives there, no jobs, no future, etc.


----------



## stickedy

News about BiH motorways: http://faktor.ba/jasmin-buco-direktor-autocesta-fbih-za-faktor-cijeli-autoput-gotov-do-2020/

I don't understand everything, but as far as I get it: It's planned to finish almost all parts of corridor V in FBiH till 2020 except Tarcin - Konjic and Mostar north - Mostar nouth since financing is secured or almost secured.

Dobolj - Zepce and expressway Lasva - Travnik should be financed as PPP projects.


----------



## čarli1

stickedy said:


> I don't understand everything, but as far as I get it: It's planned to finish almost all parts of corridor V in FBiH till 2020 except Tarcin - Konjic and Mostar north - Mostar nouth since financing is secured or almost secured.


You just read a fairy tale:lol: It's more like 2030 rather then 2020 if everything goes well. And a lot of parts of a corridor are not financially secured. They are lying so often that is not even funny anymore:nuts:


----------



## Eulanthe

Honestly, I'd be happy if they simply finished the easiest bits. Getting the A1 built to Mostar shouldn't be difficult, and then building bit by bit towards the entity border from Zenica north would also be nice. 

Anyway, stupid question of the day : how exactly do speed limits in BiH work? In Poland, if you pass a speed limit sign, that sign is cancelled by the next intersection. But in BiH?


----------



## KHS

It should be the same...


----------



## CDTI

_*Director Bučo speaks on the Plans of Highway construction*

Director of the Public Enterprise Motorways of FBiH Jasmin Bučo spoke about planned activities on the construction of the Corridor 5C, increase in excise taxes on fuel, debts, planned activities, biggest challenges and the continuation of construction of the highway towards the north of BiH.
With the adopted Draft Law on excise taxes, the allocations for highways will increase by 0.10 BAM per kilometer. Bučo highlights that this increase will be very important for the continuation of dynamics of the construction of highways, because perspectives are opened regarding the developmental projects. The plan is to build two thirds of the Corridor 5C until 2020.

[..]_

More info: Sarajevo Times


----------



## CDTI

_*Savings at the Expense of a Mountain: How justified is the Highway through Prenj?*

The decision on the construction of highway section from Konjic to Mostar through the Prenj Mountain is more and more certain, after the Government of FBiH reached that decision in order to shorten the mentioned section and save more than 300 million EUR.

However, the issue of influence on the environment and the proposed financing model are in question.

[...]_

More info: Sarajevo Times


----------



## hammersklavier

CDTI said:


> _*Savings at the Expense of a Mountain: How justified is the Highway through Prenj?*
> 
> The decision on the construction of highway section from Konjic to Mostar through the Prenj Mountain is more and more certain, after the Government of FBiH reached that decision in order to shorten the mentioned section and save more than 300 million EUR.
> 
> However, the issue of influence on the environment and the proposed financing model are in question.
> 
> [...]_
> 
> More info: Sarajevo Times


Wait ... Building anything _through_ a mountain requires either (a) tunneling or (b) removing the mountain. Neither of which is as cheap as simply going around a mountain. :nuts:


----------



## atlantis.

The choices here were tunneling through one place or another. There is no choice to remove or go around.


----------



## Eulanthe

Is the extra 0.10BAM tax applicable to the entire of BiH, or only the Federation?


----------



## atlantis.

Eulanthe said:


> Is the extra 0.10BAM tax applicable to the entire of BiH, or only the Federation?



Entire BiH, to be divided between the entities.


----------



## Eulanthe

Scowl. No more cheap petrol


----------



## Alien x

nestvaran said:


> Svilaj-Odžak section satellite image


Its now on Historical Imagery of GE


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Even when bridge b/n HR and BiH will be ready to use this section of A1 do not give a big advantage because looks like RS of BiH is not interested in to build A1 on its territory soon, I mean next 5-10 years...


----------



## Alien x

03.06 Finally a better view of the first section which finally seams to be fully underconstruction around Zenica, Drivuša-Klopče 2,23 km with bridge Drivuša 650m (first 4 pics) and vaidukt Perin Han 390m (in the distance on the 5 pic).


NNagib said:


> Drivuša-Klopče, 2,23 km u izgradnji, na slikama se vodi most Drivuša i vijadukt Perin Han (tamo u daljini), kao i Petlja Drivuša i COKP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jedna u prolazu, most Drivuša


----------



## nestvaran

A1 Tarčin-Sarajevo West toll






A1 Sarajevo West-Stup (Sarajevo neighbourhood via bypass)


----------



## nestvaran

Banja Luka-Prnjavor section of the Banja Luka-Doboj highway, some aerial views


----------



## CDTI

_*How much will cost the Construction of the First Transversal?*

Based on a detailed analysis of the Construction Institute of the Sarajevo Canton, it was determined that part of the First transversal at section from Kranjceviceva Street to Hotonj, with the total length of 5.08 kilometers, will cost more than 215 million BAM.

[...]_

More info: Sarajevo Times


----------



## CDTI

_*738 Million BAM ready for four Tunnels on the Corridor 5C*

Construction of four tunnels on the Corridor 5C which are on the list of priorities of the FBiH Government, whose implementation will substantially shorten the traveling time, primarily towards the south, will cost 783 million BAM in total.

Those are projects of “Motorways of FBiH” which are already completely ready for implementation and whose documentation is ready for investing already by the end of this year or in early 2017, while the construction funds are already provided by foreign creditors.

[...]_

More info: Sarajevo Times


----------



## roaddor

^^
The long Prenj tunnel is supposed to cost approx. 200 mln. euro. Then it should be single tube?


----------



## kostas97

After "playing" with the Google maps distance measuring tool, i tried to fill the motorway gap between Sarajevo and Mostar, it was interesting and it would've been amazing if this part had existed......as i don't know anything about it, but the difficulty of building it because of the terrain, are there any planned cost, length or numbers of tunnels or viaducts?


----------



## CDTI

_*Hightway Banja Luka - Prijedor finished in 2 years?*

The President of Republika Srpska Milorad Dodik announced yesterday that in the next two years could be built the highway Banjaluka - Prijedor.

[...]_

More info: Prijedorske.info


----------



## CDTI

_*80 million EUR of Loan for the continuation of the Construction of Corridor 5C?*

Government of FBiH adopted on the 24th of June indebtedness of the FBiH under the Loan Agreement between the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD) and BiH, for implementation of the project Corridor 5C in the amount of 80 million EUR. These funds will be used for the highway subsections: Buna – Pocitelj, Donja Gracanica – Tunnel Peculj (Zenica North) and Tunnel Pecuj – Klopce.
[...]_

More info: Sarajevo Times


----------



## diegobonazzi

hi! how's going construction of Medjugorie-Pocitelj segment? will it be finished for summer 2017?


----------



## nestvaran

Definitely not  Construction of that section hasn't even started yet


----------



## Eulanthe

roaddor said:


> ^^The long Prenj tunnel is supposed to cost approx. 200 mln. euro. Then it should be single tube?


I can't imagine FBiH finding the money for a twin tube, not when there's still other parts of the corridor to finish.

This is the current way of thinking : http://www.sarajevotimes.com/karic-highway-konjic-mostar-can-go-prenj-save-300-million-euros/

It actually makes a lot of sense. The tunnel will be very attractive for road users, which means that they're less likely to take the old road through Jablanica. 

Getting the road under Prenj means that traffic is also likely to increase between Sarajevo and Mostar, which should provide more motivation to build the other missing sections. 

The only real issue that I can think of is that we're highly unlikely to see the tunnel open before 2025.


----------



## Kriticat

Hello all
Not sure if this is the right place to ask but I am driving back from Greece to UK and planning to cross from Albania to Zagreb avoiding the coast road...beautiful in the winter but I imagine it's awful in July!
What are the roads like from the Montenegro border to join up with croatia's a1 above ploce? What is the best route to take? Can I buy insurance on the border? 
Thanks for any help


----------



## stickedy

Take this: https://goo.gl/maps/BM9poPgULVS2

Podgorica - Niksic - Trebinje - A1 BiH

It's nice roads, very few traffics, no waiting time at the border and a very nice landscape

What insurance? What country are you from? Normally Green Card (international insurance card) is sufficient in BiH. If you need extra insurance, you will most likely only get it on the real big border crossings (like Neum).


----------



## Christophorus

As @stickedy said, if you have a green card no further insurance is needed.

Better take this way through Hercegovina:

https://goo.gl/maps/J5RUpvHrb1z

The R-426 is asphalted, but is very very very narrow (partly a former narrow gauge railway track) unless they changed something there in the last few years, which i clearly doubt, honestly. Maybe someone has further information on that road, but this is not to be recommended. Keep on M-6 (via Ljubinje - Stolac) and you will be fine. 

Fuel is really cheap in BiH, there used to be a Gazprom station in Čapljina:

https://goo.gl/maps/pP47K2J3Q992

which i would recommend.


----------



## Festin

Is that road better and faster than to continue towards neum and dubrovnik? 
Even if you dont care view or anything like that ?
Google says neum and dubrovnik route takes longer but perhaps you know for sure?


----------



## Kriticat

Thanks for the route suggestions. 
We are from UK so our green card doesn't cover BiH or Serbia and you definitely can't buy insurance at Neum, which is actually a tiny border crossing. We have only once been asked for insurance there and we were told we had to drive back to Dubrovnik to buy it!!! Eventually we were let off, it's only for 9 km or so, then you are back in Croatia. 

Festin, the neum Dubrovnik route is ok in the winter, but in summer there is so much holiday traffic that the whole coastal route is a nightmare! Even if the alternative is no quicker it will certainly have less caravans on it!


----------



## stickedy

Christophorus said:


> Better take this way through Hercegovina:
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/J5RUpvHrb1z
> 
> The R-426 is asphalted, but is very very very narrow (partly a former narrow gauge railway track) unless they changed something there in the last few years, which i clearly doubt, honestly. Maybe someone has further information on that road, but this is not to be recommended. Keep on M-6 (via Ljubinje - Stolac) and you will be fine.
> 
> Fuel is really cheap in BiH, there used to be a Gazprom station in Čapljina:
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/pP47K2J3Q992
> 
> which i would recommend.


You're right of course! M6 ist the way to go. I just made a mistake, sorry.


----------



## stickedy

Kriticat said:


> Thanks for the route suggestions.
> We are from UK so our green card doesn't cover BiH or Serbia and you definitely can't buy insurance at Neum, which is actually a tiny border crossing. We have only once been asked for insurance there and we were told we had to drive back to Dubrovnik to buy it!!! Eventually we were let off, it's only for 9 km or so, then you are back in Croatia.


Hmm... That's bad... If you can't buy it in Neum, you can't buy it fore sure at any border crossing between MNE and BiH because border infrastructure is much simplier than in Neum.

I have no idea where you can buy in MNE, but I assume somewhere in Niksic or Podgorica. Perhaps you can ask your insurance company about that?



> Festin, the neum Dubrovnik route is ok in the winter, but in summer there is so much holiday traffic that the whole coastal route is a nightmare! Even if the alternative is no quicker it will certainly have less caravans on it!


Yeah, you're right about that. The waiting times at the border MNE-HR could be easily 30-60 minutes and there could also be a large queue at Neum. I've been waiting there two years ago for at least 45 minutes.

And if it's a bad day, there will also be a traffic jam around Dubrovnik, in Mlini and at the ferry in Tivat. And in general it's awful to drive if there's dense traffic. There's close to zero traffic in BiH in comparison.


----------



## BNX

*Highway Banja Luka - Doboj* Section 1: Banja Luka - Prnjavor. Bridge over Vrbas river.


----------



## BNX

*Highway Banja Luka - Doboj* Section 2: Prnjavor - Doboj. Prnjavor interchange.


----------



## Eulanthe

stickedy said:


> Hmm... That's bad... If you can't buy it in Neum, you can't buy it fore sure at any border crossing between MNE and BiH because border infrastructure is much simplier than in Neum.
> 
> I have no idea where you can buy in MNE, but I assume somewhere in Niksic or Podgorica. Perhaps you can ask your insurance company about that?


It's only the Neum border that's completely idiotic for insurance. The other BiH crossings (such as that one between Herceg Novi and Trebinje) - you can buy it without a problem, or at least you could a couple of years ago. 

I have no idea why BiH doesn't sell insurance on the border there, but the whole attitude of the BiH border police towards Neum is ridiculous.


----------



## CDTI

_*934 million € for construction of Corridor 5C*

"Highways of the Federation" has provided 934 million credit funds to continue construction of Corridor 5C, the most important infrastructure project in Bosnia and Herzegovina, revealed "Dnevni Avaz".

[...]
_
More info: BiznisInfo


----------



## kostas97

CDTI said:


> _*934 million € for construction of Corridor 5C*
> 
> "Highways of the Federation" has provided 934 million credit funds to continue construction of Corridor 5C, the most important infrastructure project in Bosnia and Herzegovina, revealed "Dnevni Avaz".
> 
> [...]
> _
> More info: BiznisInfo


So, after that, which parts of the corridor will be constructed?
i think that it is a great leap for the road and these money will provide considerable help.


----------



## CDTI

Here, the same info in English:
_
*934 Million EUR allocated for the Construction of Corridor 5C?*

State company “Highways of the FBiH” has ensured 934 million EUR of credit funds for continuation of the construction of Corridor 5C, the most important infrastructure projects in BiH.

It is planned to construct 31 kilometers of highway by the end of the year, as well as section to Zenica and Pocitelj in this mandate of the Management Board, which is a total of 84 kilometers. Also, after the new increase in excise duties on oil and petroleum products, the construction of the highway will be accelerated, as confirmed from this company. Thus, through increased excise taxes “Highways of the FBiH” will annually collect a total of 140 million BAM.

[...]_

More info: Sarajevo Times


----------



## kostas97

CDTI said:


> Here, the same info in English:
> _
> *934 Million EUR allocated for the Construction of Corridor 5C?*
> 
> State company “Highways of the FBiH” has ensured 934 million EUR of credit funds for continuation of the construction of Corridor 5C, the most important infrastructure projects in BiH.
> 
> It is planned to construct 31 kilometers of highway by the end of the year, as well as section to Zenica and Pocitelj in this mandate of the Management Board, which is a total of 84 kilometers. Also, after the new increase in excise duties on oil and petroleum products, the construction of the highway will be accelerated, as confirmed from this company. Thus, through increased excise taxes “Highways of the FBiH” will annually collect a total of 140 million BAM.
> 
> [...]_
> 
> More info: Sarajevo Times


I see, thank you for the information, i think i am covered!!


----------



## CDTI

_*Opening of the Highway from Doboj to Prnjavor soon*

President of the National Assembly of RS, Nedeljko Cubrilovic, said that he is satisfied with the dynamics of works on the section of the highway Doboj-Prnjavor, adding that it should be open to traffic in the summer.

“I hope that this section will accelerate the economic development of the entire region and prove its importance, as it showed for the overall development of the region, both RS and BiH,” said Cubrilovic to reporters in Johovac, near Doboj, after a tour of the works together with the Minister of Transport and Communications of RS, Nedjo Trninic, and director of “Motorways of RS”, Dusan Topic.

[...]_

More info: Sarajevo Times


----------



## amiron

Hi!

I am going to visit Budva in Montenegro this summer and will be going through Bosnia and Herzegovina 12-th of August. From Budapest to Budva I plan to go this path









Can you tell me if this path is under heavy road works or will be some new parts open till this time?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SRC_100

^^
I suggest you to take Slavonski Brod/Brod border crossing I always used to, because Śamać is more busy and a lot of trucks. After Brod you use road no. M14.1 to Derventa, and next road no. M17.2 (be carefull police in one place with 50km/h speed limit  ) to M17 (E73). This road isn`t so busy and nice to drive. My proposal

On M17 (E73) to Sarajevo road is nice but rather busy, just after Zenica you use motorway A1. I`ve never drive from Sarajevo in south-east direction.

Due to long way from Budapest to Budva, I suggest to take a accommodation in BiH e.g near Sarajevo - a lot of cheap motels, inns, rest houses etc. You must know that in BiH and Montenegro path goes through montains and it is quite tiring.


----------



## stickedy

The southeast of Sarajevo part is perfect and good to drive


----------



## atlantis.

amiron said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am going to visit Budva in Montenegro this summer and will be going through Bosnia and Herzegovina 12-th of August. From Budapest to Budva I plan to go this path
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me if this path is under heavy road works or will be some new parts open till this time?
> 
> Thanks in advance




No major roadworks on the path. Follow the path in the picture above. Šamac (E73) is a better choice than Brod. The road south of Brod is in horrible condition. As mentioned above, take A1 from Zenica to Sarajevo. Cost about 3 euro, definitely worth it. 
Use Waze app to get warnings about speed cameras (there are few known traps) and turn-by-turn directions.


----------



## SRC_100

atlantis. said:


> Šamac (E73) is a better choice than Brod. The road south of Brod is in horrible condition.


I can not agree. I drive there few times a year and to Derventa the road is close to perfect, next is few km of bad pavement but after that there is wide and not bad road to M17. Very important is:
- after brod little traffic to join with main M17
- you drive more with motorway on croatian side, just last few km (west bypass of Sl. Brod) is normal road but fast to the border. I`v never stayed more than 10min. in the border (both sides), otherwise in Śamać where half hour is standard.


----------



## amiron

thanks for replies. So I decided to book one night in Sarajevo and the second day go through Mostar to visit lovely bridge


----------



## CDTI

_*100 Million BAM Loan for Road Modernization approved?*

At yesterday’s session in Mostar, the federal Government approved the indebtedness of FBiH on the basis of the contract on financing between the European Investment Bank and Bosnia and Herzegovina for the implementation of the Project Road Modernization in FBiH amounting to 50.000.000 EUR for the Public Enterprise Roads of FBiH Ltd. Sarajevo.

The loan was approved for the repayment period of 20 years, with a five-year long grace period.

[...]_

More info: Sarajevo Times


----------



## Alien x

15.07.2016.
The contract for the construction of the Sava Bridge at Svilaj (connecting Cro A5 and BiH A1) was finally signed today, for the second time.

http://hac.hr/news/2016/07/15/ministar-oleg-butkovic-u-neumu-na-potpisivanju-ugovora-za-izgradnju-mosta-na-rijeci-savi-kod-svilaja


----------



## Kriticat

Eulanthe said:


> It's only the Neum border that's completely idiotic for insurance. The other BiH crossings (such as that one between Herceg Novi and Trebinje) - you can buy it without a problem, or at least you could a couple of years ago.
> 
> I have no idea why BiH doesn't sell insurance on the border there, but the whole attitude of the BiH border police towards Neum is ridiculous.


That's great to know. Thanks for everyone's help


----------



## tooljan

Arrrrrrgh! 



> *BiH is losing money for the bridge near Gradiska!*
> 
> 
> BANJA LUKA - Bosnia and Herzegovina will, in all probability, lose funds from IPA 2015 to build a half bridge on the Sava River near Gradiska, because the tender for contractors is unlikely to be able to announce by the end of this year.
> 
> Specifically, the "Croatian Roads" have confirmed that it is not realistic that the tender is announced by the end of 2016 because the claim that the necessary documentation is not yet ready, while the Ministry of Transport and Communications appeal to hurry with obtaining documents because during 2016. must be at least started using funds from IPA 2015, which by the end of this year must be tendered.
> 
> The "Croatian Roads" stressed that made environmental impact studies for the project is complete the bridge, and new environmental impact studies for the project of the bridge and connecting road in Croatia.
> 
> "This study is sent to the BiH official channels to the documentation and so far delivered. The following is the implementation of administrative procedures the study in both countries and the issuance of the decision", stressed they are.
> 
> Igor Pejic, Secretary of the Ministry of Transport and Communications, said that the mentioned documents are submitted to the Ministry of Transport and Communications at the beginning of the month, as soon as he arrived from Zagreb, but that still did not get back a document from Banja Luka.
> 
> "Every day, literally expect us to return the document to be able to issue a building permit and that as quickly as possible in the further proceedings. Why do we still have not received it, I do not know. In any case I do not want to say that anyone stalling, stalling or cottage. But maybe it could be a little faster, "he said, adding that a similar document for the bridge near Svilaj from the Federal Ministry got in a day. "I asked on Friday to write an urgent letter to our colleagues in the RS, but my colleagues asked me to wait another day," he said and ruled out the possibility that the problem is on the Croatian side.
> 
> "We need to be honest with ourselves and recognize that these Croatia, metaphorically speaking, passed the buck to our side and now is up to us how we will promptly do our job. I want to say that I have received assurances of the European Commission that they are going to urge Croatia to hurry, but we must first do what is up to us to be able to seek help from Brussels, "he says.
> 
> Dusan Topic, director of "Highways RS", said the delay in connection with the construction of the bridge near Gradiska last for years. He is convinced that one is not in their interest to build that bridge and that, therefore, constantly invent new obstacles.
> 
> "The whole procedure was slow in Zagreb and Sarajevo. If it is so urgent, why, then, this study six months collecting dust in their drawers? Someone, it seems, did not want to start a procedure apparently with the intention to delay the application for funds. Unfortunately, imposes such an impression. I do not want to say that this was done in agreement, but it is quite clear about what this is and that its attitude towards this project, "she says.
> 
> He points out that now there is a risk that the RS lost the grant of 6.8 million euros from the EU. "If it was the desire and the will to do it, all this could make it. I do not see a single reason why the tender could be announced by the end of the year with the approval and support of European Commission Delegation and European banks," concluded Topic.
> 
> He points out that the ratio of Sarajevo toward the RS the last few months shows "that are stopped and much less important things." "Around this bridge, the same story is repeated but almost more than ten years - a lack of communication, lack of desire to do a story on the peninsula, which is also clearly play a significant role in all of this," she says.


/by Google traslate/

https://translate.googleusercontent...380328&usg=ALkJrhgNdNQJJr4mrqsOVeaIZ-h8vjXtVw


----------



## CDTI

Translated with Google Translate:

_*Tomorrow presentation highway to Banja Luka and Novi Grad and the fast road to Jasenovac*

Minister of Transport and Communications Nedjo Trninić and Director of Public Enterprise "Highways of the Republic of Serbian" Dusan Topic attend tomorrow presentation of the project of the highway Banja Luka - Prijedor - Novi Grad, it was announced today from the Ministry of Transport and Communications of the Republic of Serbian. 
This route is part of the Spatial Plan of the Republic of Serbian, and it is a share of the total length of 80 kilometers, of which the first phase is 50 kilometers from Banja Luka to Prijedor. 

In addition, it is planned to build an expressway from Prijedor to Kozarska Dubica and further to Donja Gradina, which is also included in the Spatial Plan of the Republic of Serbian. 

[...]_

More info (in BCS): Prijedor 24h


----------



## tooljan

> *The European Union wants a bridge near Gradiska* The European Union wants a bridge near Gradiska Dejan Šajinović 28/07/2016 16:48 73 Dijeljenje
> 
> BANJA LUKA - The European Union called on BiH. side and Croatia to redouble efforts to achieve a timely final readiness for the project to build the bridge on the Sava River in Gradiska, after which the EU could allocate funds.
> 
> As we said Jamila Milovic-Halilovic, a spokesman for the EU Delegation and EU Special Representative in BiH, before the final readiness is necessary to clarify the accompanying questions regarding the study of the environmental impact and complete funding.
> 
> The Ministry of Physical Planning, Civil Engineering and Ecology yesterday we were informed that the aforementioned environmental study, which Croatia has forwarded to BiH. site of today is on public display to citizens for 60 days.
> 
> "The deadline of 60 days is a condition set by the EU in order to allocate resources because it is a European standards and common procedures for such projects", explained to us in the ministry.
> 
> As we reported a few days ago, Igor Pejic, Secretary of the Ministry of Transport and Communications, said that if a tender to select a contractor not been announced by the end of this year, Bosnia and Herzegovina, and the Republic of *Slovenia* (? Srpska!) will lose 6.8 million EU grant.
> 
> Judging, however, according to the response from the "Croatian Roads", which we had previously reported, due to the procedure for the aforementioned environmental permit, it will not be possible to meet the deadline to the end of the year.
> 
> The Ministry of Transport and Communications the day before said they did not know why the Croatia-mentioned study completed in January, and sent only in June, and why is the Ministry of Transport and Communications waited a month before it is forwarded to Banja Luka.
> 
> "Croatian Roads" have us in their letter yesterday clarified that the procedure lasted for six months because they were introduced two changes in March and April, and specified that the final version was completed in April and sent to Bosnia and Herzegovina in June 2016.
> 
> "All the above shows that the study is not held back, nor is there any reason to hand the Croatian to the process in any part of slowing down," explained those.
> 
> Dusan Topic, however, the director of "Highways RS", points out that the RS version submitted studies which carries the January date, and that it is not clear that, even with the changes, it was necessary to pass this time.
> 
> Topic points out that the procedure of public inspection of two months must comply with the request of the EU, but argues that this is not an obstacle to tender for contractors call.
> 
> "It's just another excuse to not announce the tender if you do not have a building permit, it will supposedly be some changes. That is, with the approval of the European Commission, which should give consent, can be overcome.
> 
> But I always say - just if there is good will on the other hand, "Topic said. What is important, however, is a topic note that trying to organize a meeting of representatives of the EU, Croatian and Bosnia and Herzegovina, in order to speed up the procedure and that BiH would not lose EU funds, and to tender for contractors issued as soon as possible.
> 
> The EU yesterday we unequivocally confirmed commitment to the construction of the bridge, pointing out the conclusions of the Western Balkans summit in Vienna in August 2015, which were also approved funds for the construction of the said bridge.
> 
> "One of the projects under the Agenda for connectivity that is designed for co-financing from EU funds, by means of Western Balkans Investment Framework, the cross-border bridge in Gradiska, including the construction of a modern and efficient border crossing," said Milovic-Halilovic.


/by Google Translate/

https://translate.googleusercontent...380643&usg=ALkJrhiUjhe6hKUd66ZzGl_Wj2j-n5E-nA


----------



## tooljan

> *Trninić: Croatia obstructed the construction of the bridge near Gradiska*
> 
> Trninić: Croatia obstructed the construction of the bridge near Gradiska agency 28/07/2016 19:20
> 
> Minister of Transport and Communications of the Republic of Serbian Nedjo Trninić said that Croatia obstructed the realization of the project of construction of the bridge on the Sava River near Gradiska, and that it makes a political Sarajevo, because this project is not considered a priority.
> 
> "The border crossing in Gradiska in BiH, which is the busiest and has 1.5 million vehicles during the year, obstruct and bridge is not built, it is regrettable," said Trninić.
> 
> He noted that some progress has been made, because there was a study on the impact on the environment, and the Ministry of Physical Planning, Civil Engineering and Ecology Serbian for 60 days, after considering the Gradiska Municipality, issued an environmental permit.
> 
> "Will remove all the shortcomings, even though we all have previously done and when we do something to stop that, too," said Trninić.
> 
> He added that there is no explanation why the project of construction of the bridge on the Sava in the silk starts to work for two years, and this in Gradiska yet.
> 
> Trninić emphasizes that any when he talked about infrastructure projects did not avoid to mention the problem of the bridge in Gradiska.
> 
> "Unfortunately, what I was saying last year and this year, it turned out to be true, and that is to obstruct the project, which is a priority to us in relation to all infrastructural projects," said Trninić.
> 
> He points out that the position of the ministry of transport strategy, which was unanimously adopted by the Council of Ministers, accurate, since it was shown that the Republic of Serbian did not have the ability to determine their own priorities, but someone else is trying to determine.


/by Google Translate/

https://translate.googleusercontent...380826&usg=ALkJrhh2nGGjQOk7fsSNG2J1tLw8lHrxOA


----------



## MichiH

^^ Autoput 9. Januar

Is it really the "official" name of the new road?


----------



## x-type

why are the signs so inconsistent? those on photos have quite different design from those on Banja Luka - Gradiška motorway


----------



## tooljan

MichiH said:


> ^^ Autoput 9. Januar
> 
> Is it really the "official" name of the new road?


yep


----------



## niskogradnja

MichiH said:


> ^^ Autoput 9. Januar
> 
> Is it really the "official" name of the new road?


Is it official? Yes and no. Are (were) the following road names official or not: Pyrhnautobahn, autoroute du Rhône, autostrada del sole, Autoput bratstva i jedinstva (fraternity and unity road)? These are in the case of Austria, Switzerland and Italy descriptive names for a road, whereas in the case of
the smaller bosnian entity it is an idealogical one. That road will get its A number one day, in traffic announcements it will be called autoput Doboj- Prnjavor after the cities it connects.


----------



## CDTI

In BCS:
_
*Sutra otvaranje dionice auto - puta Doboj - Prnjavor (VIDEO)
*
Predsjednik Republike Srpske Milorad Dodik otvoriće sutra novoizgrađenu dionicu auto-puta "9. januar", na pravcu između Prnjavora i Doboja.

[...]_

More info, video and pictures: RTRS


----------



## nestvaran

Less than 24 hours before the opening


nestvaran said:


> AP Doboj-Prnjavor manje od 24 sata prije otvaranja ::cheers::cheers::cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izvor: RTRS


----------



## CDTI

In BCS language (+ video):
_
*Obećanja Izetbegovića i Dodika za gradnju autoputeva u BiH*

Autoceste - to je vječita inspiracija poličara u predizbornim kampanjama. Koliko je obećano kilometara, sada bismo bili jedna od infrastrukturno najrazvijenih zemalja. Ali provedba obećanja ide sporije od same gradnje.

[...]_

More info: N1


----------



## MichiH

^^ This is an international (English) thread... If you quote a news article, you should also translate or summarize it. Thank you.


----------



## nestvaran

First section of the Banja Luka-Doboj highway was officially opened two days ago :cheers:

Prnjavor exit



















Johovac (Doboj) exit




























Brkića Voda rest area (still not finished completely)




























Here's the best videos we've had so far, but it doesn't show the whole section. Some 10km are missing



byM4k5 said:


> Najbolji i najduži snimak do sada. Nedostaje oko 5 km od petlje Prnjavor do tunela Slatinci i oko 4 km od Foče do petlje Johovac. Dakle, oko 25 km puta.


----------



## YU-AMC

Congratulations!


----------



## nestvaran

More pics of the Doboj-Prnjavor section


----------



## nestvaran

At the bottom of the photo you can see where the finished section ends at the Prnjavor exit. The second section is to be opened in early 2018.


----------



## nestvaran




----------



## sotonsi

nestvaran said:


>


How hard is it to make up numbers? Or just leave a blank space for numbers to be added later, rather than this half doing it?


----------



## tooljan

^^
This road haven't a number yet.


----------



## nestvaran

Yes but they should have put A1 and E73 on this particular sign he quoted


----------



## CDTI

_*Croatia, Bosnia to Discuss Key Bridge Project
*
Croatian and Bosnian officials will meet to discuss the construction of a long-delayed new bridge linking the two countries which is important for the development of Bosnia's Serb-dominated entity Republika Srpska.

The long-delayed construction of the new bridge which will connect the city of Gradiska in Bosnia’s Republika Srpska entity to the Croatian municipality of Stara Gradiska across the River Sava will be discussed by the Bosnian and Croatian authorities at a meeting organised by the European Investment Bank in Zagreb next week.
"The meeting will be organised on September 22 in Zagreb," Fadil Mandal, a spokesperson for the Bosnian Ministry of Transport and Communications, told BIRN in a written statement.
The construction of the bridge is of primary importance for the infrastructure of Republika Srpska, especially in the light of the recent inauguration of a highway connecting two of the major cities in the entity, Banja Luka and Doboj, the Bosnian Serb Ministry of Transport and Communications told newspaper Nezavisne Novine.
"The highway from Gradiska to Banja Luka and from Banja Luka to Doboj will only have its full meaning after the building of this bridge," the ministry said.

[...]_

More info: BalkanInsight


----------



## nestvaran

Construction of the border bridge near Svilaj on A1 officially commenced yesterday










http://www.klix.ba/vijesti/bih/polo...og-mosta-na-rijeci-savi-kod-svilaja/160914058


----------



## CDTI

_*New Projects on Corridor 5C agreed?*

The FBiH now has 92 kilometers of the highway on Corridor VC in traffic, and new 40 kilometers should be in the function by the end of 2018 . Meanwhile, 13 new projects on the Corridor 5C were defined and they will pass through the most demanding areas of BiH, as noted from the PE Highways of FBiH.

The new 40-kilometer refers to the completion of the north section Svilaj – Odzak (10.4 km), sections in the Zenica region (12 km) and 18 km in the south. Currently, there are two active construction sites in Zenica region. These are Drivusa – Klopce and Klopce – Donja Gracanica.

[...]_

More info: Sarajevo Times


----------



## jyvation

Can anyone tell what is the quality of the section Doboj-Prnjavor.I see the section is made by Granit from Macedonia.


----------



## Namibija

Map of Corridor Vc LOT4 via Bosnia and Herzegovina. It is consisted out of 5 sections.

- Section 5 (Croatian Border Bijača - Međugorje) is already opened and in use.

- Section 4 (Međugorje - Počitelj) is funded but there is some issues regarding the contractor, but we expect the begininng of construction to be by the end of this year.

- Section 3 (Počitelj - Buna) is also funded and we also expect the begininng of construction to be by the end of this year.

- Section 4 (Buna - Mostar South) got huge attention because of changing the route and we can expect begininng of construction to be during the 2019.

- Section 4 (Mostar South - Mostar North) will be hard one because of many tunnels, bridges and viaducts and we can expect the begininng of construction maybe during 2019 or 2020.


----------



## kostas97

Namibija said:


> Map of Corridor Vc LOT4 via Bosnia and Herzegovina. It is consisted out of 5 sections.
> 
> - Section 5 (Croatian Border Bijača - Međugorje) is already opened and in use.
> 
> - Section 4 (Međugorje - Počitelj) is funded but there is some issues regarding the contractor, but we expect the begininng of construction to be by the end of this year.
> 
> - Section 3 (Počitelj - Buna) is also funded and we also expect the begininng of construction to be by the end of this year.
> 
> - Section 4 (Buna - Mostar South) got huge attention because of changing the route and we can expect begininng of construction to be during the 2019.
> 
> - Section 4 (Mostar South - Mostar North) will be hard one because of many tunnels, bridges and viaducts and we can expect the begininng of construction maybe during 2019 or 2020.


Seems preety good and feasible, with three tunnels surpassing 2500 metres and the rest built normally....how much is it going to cost? Where was the funding found and what is the overall length?


----------



## keber

^^ Now imagine that this is less difficult part of BiH geography ...


----------



## Junkie

What is the best way to go from Podgorica to Sarajevo by car of course, and what is the situation at the border crossing for customs and so is it easy to pass or they make some "problems"?


----------



## atlantis.

Junkie said:


> What is the best way to go from Podgorica to Sarajevo by car of course, and what is the situation at the border crossing for customs and so is it easy to pass or they make some "problems"?


The fastest way is following E762 (Podgorica-Niksic-BC Scepan Polje-Sarajevo). However, there is a segment of the road that is unpaved once you cross into Bosnia.

The most comfortable (and the longest) is following Niksic-Mostar-Sarajevo route.

Pick your poison.


----------



## Namibija

kostas97 said:


> Seems preety good and feasible, with three tunnels surpassing 2500 metres and the rest built normally....how much is it going to cost? Where was the funding found and what is the overall length?


LOT4 length would be around 68 kilometers, with other three LOTs the complete length of Bosnian A1 would be 340 kilometers.

Until now, there is around 90 kilometers completed out of Corridor Vc (A1 - E73), but there is also completed Gradiška - Banja Luka Motorway (E661) with a length of 32 kilometers and Doboj - Prnjavor section completed out of Doboj - Banja Luka Highway with a length of 37 kilometers with another 35 kilometer in construction.

We got fundings from a few international fonds, but mostly EU fonds and EBRD.

This map is a bit of changed now, so between tunnels Gorica and Samac, it's decided that motorway will go through the valley so there won't be tunnels Rožni Kuci and Rudine.



keber said:


> ^^ Now imagine that this is less difficult part of BiH geography ...


Not maybe less difficult but definetly easier for construction in comparison with future Zenica - Doboj section.


----------



## kostas97

How about the Svilaj - Odzak section?


----------



## atlantis.

kostas97 said:


> How about the Svilaj - Odzak section?


This section will be completed in parallel to the bridge over Sava, which is supposed to be completed by the end of next year. 
The money is secured and there shouldn't be any surprises here.


----------



## Namibija

*A1 - Zenica Bypass* (Source)


----------



## kostas97

A simple question: how many bridges over the Bosna river are there overall?
They re way too many as i see it.....


----------



## stickedy

atlantis. said:


> The fastest way is following E762 (Podgorica-Niksic-BC Scepan Polje-Sarajevo). However, there is a segment of the road that is unpaved once you cross into Bosnia.


No, it is not unpaved! It's just very bad pavement... And the road is very narrow and curvy. But it's just a few kilometers, no problem to take that road unless you are driving a heavy truck


----------



## stickedy

Junkie said:


> What is the best way to go from Podgorica to Sarajevo by car of course, and what is the situation at the border crossing for customs and so is it easy to pass or they make some "problems"?


As written, E762 or as alternative M6 to Trebinje and then M20 to Foca over Gacko.

No problem to pass at all. Traffic is low on all crossings and it's the normal procedure like on all other border crossings.


----------



## Alien x

kostas97 said:


> A simple question: how many bridges over the Bosna river are there overall?
> They re way too many as i see it.....


With this one(which will the longest over Bosna river 650m) it will be 19 (motorway) bridges over the Bosna river so far. 17 (in use) on A1 and 1 (not in use) on Doboj-Banja Luka motorway.


----------



## kostas97

Alien x said:


> With this one(which will the longest over Bosna river 650m) it will be 19 (motorway) bridges over the Bosna river so far. 17 (in use) on A1 and 1 (not in use) on Doboj-Banja Luka motorway.


They're way too many for a motorway.....i'm just thinking of how many they will be when the whole route is ready


----------



## SRC_100

kostas97 said:


> They're way too many for a motorway


What a bullshit... :nuts:


----------



## Namibija

kostas97 said:


> They're way too many for a motorway.....i'm just thinking of how many they will be when the whole route is ready


We don't have any alternative.


----------



## MichiH

Namibija said:


> - Section 3 (Počitelj - Buna) is also funded and we also expect the begininng of construction to be by the end of this year.
> 
> - Section 4 (Buna - Mostar South) got huge attention because of changing the route and we can expect begininng of construction to be during the 2019.
> 
> - Section 4 (Mostar South - Mostar North) will be hard one because of many tunnels, bridges and viaducts and we can expect the begininng of construction maybe during 2019 or 2020.


According to your map, section 3 is from Počitelj to Mostar South i/c (~20km). Mostar-South to Mostar-North is section 2 (~15km).

I don't understand "section 1" (~10km) from Mostar-North to ??? ... to north of Mostar? Temporary end without interchange?



>


----------



## Alien x

MichiH said:


> According to your map, section 3 is from Počitelj to Mostar South i/c (~20km). Mostar-South to Mostar-North is section 2 (~15km).
> 
> I don't understand "section 1" (~10km) from Mostar-North to ??? ... to north of Mostar? Temporary end without interchange?


This is an old map and has little to do with current alignment of the motorway.


----------



## Namibija

MichiH said:


> According to your map, section 3 is from Počitelj to Mostar South i/c (~20km). Mostar-South to Mostar-North is section 2 (~15km).
> 
> I don't understand "section 1" (~10km) from Mostar-North to ??? ... to north of Mostar? Temporary end without interchange?


There is, just if you can notice, the nearest interchange at the end of the section is included on the start of the next section.

Full name of the Section 1 is Mostar North - Salakovac, place where will future Tunnel Prenj (10 km) start.

- *Section 5 (Croatian Border - Međugorje) (Map and driving)*






- *Section 4 (Međugorje - Počitelj) (Map and 3D Visualisation)*






- *Section 3 (Počitelj - Buna) (Unfortunately there is no visualisation)*

- *Section 4 (Buna - Mostar Jug (South)) (Map and visualisation)*






- *Section 5 (Mostar Jug (South) - Mostar Sjever (North)) (There is visualisation, but it's not available, here is some screenshoots)*


----------



## Namibija

*Interstate Svilaj Bridge (BIH - CRO) (U/C)*


----------



## JackFrost

atlantis. said:


> This section will be completed in parallel to the bridge over Sava, which is supposed to be completed by the end of next year.
> The money is secured and there shouldn't be any surprises here.


It will be interesting to see how traffic volumes change on Hungarian M6 and Croatian A5 once the bridge over Sava is completed. From Vienna it seems to be the shorter way to Sarajevo (773 kms via Budapest), and most probably its also cheaper than going through Slovenia.

In fact, it may be even an alternative for traffic from beyond Vienna, because although Austrian A9 is shorter, there are two "Sondermautstrecken" for ~14 EUR/direction on it.


----------



## keber

Until whole motorway through BiH (and that is for sure not the case for the next 10 years) is not completed I don't expect any significant increase in transit traffic. Holiday traffic will mostly stick to existing motorway network in surrounding region.


----------



## laaczy

keber said:


> Until whole motorway through BiH (and that is for sure not the case for the next 10 years) is not completed I don't expect any significant increase in transit traffic. Holiday traffic will mostly stick to existing motorway network in surrounding region.


I often go to Mohács. On the Hungarian end of the motorway till the border I can almost only see Austrian cars with W on the plate(on that section it is almost impossible to take over because of the traffic). I also looked at google(sorry but cannot post the link, but you can do it yourself).

2 Minutes and 2 kilometers are not a difference, but if one can save money on the route through Hungary, then surely some of the travelers will choose it, as many already do it nowdays.


----------



## celevac

laaczy said:


> I often go to Mohács. On the Hungarian end of the motorway till the border I can almost only see Austrian cars with W on the plate(on that section it is almost impossible to take over because of the traffic).


99% of those Austrian plates are Bosnians or Croats who work/live in Austria. Perhaps some Serbians who decide to cross here instead of Kelebija.


----------



## laaczy

celevac said:


> 99% of those Austrian plates are Bosnians or Croats who work/live in Austria. Perhaps some Serbians who decide to cross here instead of Kelebija.


I'm sure too. But I don't think that Keber is right, that nothing will change in the next 10 years. Because I already see changes, which surely will accelerate after the inauguration of the Drava bridge(with connection to D7) and the Sava Bridge. Plans are that to this time (in 2 years) one can drive from Čeminac till Odžak without to leave the highway.


----------



## Alien x

A little update now that the weather is improving

A1 Zenica first section



xal3n said:


> Poddionica ulazi u sastav zeničke obilaznice, a na cijeloj njenoj dužini radi se o geološki izuzetno složenim terenskim uvjetima, najtežim na Koridoru Vc. Značajni objekti na dionici Drivuša-Klopče su most Drivuša dužine 650 m i vijadukt Perin Han dužine 400 m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autoceste FBiH





Mamkić;139010936 said:


> bilder uploaden
> 
> kostenlose bilder


Video
http://www.jpautoceste.ba/files/209/index.html


----------



## Alien x

A1 Zenica second section



Alien x said:


> Klopče – tunel Pečuj (Donja Gračanica)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _jpautoceste.ba_





slow burn73 said:


> image upload no ads
> 
> free screen capture software


Video
http://www.jpautoceste.ba/files/210/index.html


----------



## Alien x

Motorway Banjaluka - Doboj



byM4k5 said:


> *Autoput Banjaluka - Doboj, lokacija Miloševci*
> 
> Datum: 25.03.2017.
> 
> Most preko Vrbasa.





byM4k5 said:


>





byM4k5 said:


>





byM4k5 said:


>





byM4k5 said:


>





byM4k5 said:


>


----------



## Alien x

Svilaj Bridge HR - BiH



LordMarshall said:


>


----------



## Namibija

*Zenica Bypass - 30. 03. 2017. [Tunnel Ričice (522m) - Viaduct Ričice (168m) - Tunnel Pečuj (878m)]*


----------



## Alien x

^^
Video of the above section


ramboamadeus said:


> Pogledajte kako izgledaju radovi na tunelu Ričice na dionici Klopče - Pečuj.
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/zenicalife/videos/vb.388595404600847/1140064359453944/?type=2&theater


----------



## keber

^^ What about the other part of Zenica section? When it will start?


----------



## Alien x

:dunno: Unfortunately you know as much as JP Autoceste does, with all that there is a new article or interview from them daily. All the manage to say is soon.:nuts:


----------



## Namibija

keber said:


> ^^ What about the other part of Zenica section? When it will start?


Third and final subsection of Zenica Bypass (Tunnel Pečuj Exit - Tunnel Zenica entrance) is long 3,9 kilometers and it's divided in two parts. 

Part b) Tunnel Pečuj exit - Zenica North interchange is 2,12 kilometers long and it's necessary so Zenica Bypass could be used. So probably this part would be bulit and the part a will be bulit separetly.










Part a) Zenica North interchange - Tunnel Zenica entrance is "rudimental" part of this subsection, and probably it will be built along with next section Tunnel Zenica - Nemila.


----------



## Namibija

*Doboj - Banja Luka Motorway [Mahovljani Interchange - Drugovići] - 30. 03. 2017. @ BNX*


----------



## Namibija




----------



## Namibija




----------



## Namibija

*Zenica Bypass - 06. 04. 2017. [Tunnel Ričice (522m) - Viaduct Ričice (168m) - Tunnel Pečuj (878m)] 
*


----------



## Alien x

Spring is here BanjaLuka - Prnjavor first section about 9km (open summer 2017) to where the temporary connection from current road. 
Vrbas Bridge


byM4k5 said:


> Post od danas u slici. Most preko Vrbasa se nalazi iza mašina.
> 
> 
> 
> Stanje trase *poslije* eventualnog spoja sa M16.1. Lokacija su Drugovići i slika je u smijeru Doboja.





byM4k5 said:


> *Autoput Banjaluka - Doboj, dionica Miloševci - Drugovići*
> 
> Datum: 15.04.2017.
> 
> Most preko Vrbasa.





byM4k5 said:


> Kod nadvožnjaka Malkići. Pogled prema Banjaluci.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled prema Doboju. Blato je posljedica jutarnjeg pljuska juče.
> 
> Zna li neko od forumaša od čega je ova smjesa što se stavlja prije prvog sloja asfalta?





byM4k5 said:


> Nadvožnjak lokalnog puta Miloševci - Drugovići preko autoputa (wikimapia). Njemu nedostaje po metar nasipa sa obje strane, te bočne ploče koje već ima nadvožnjak Malkići.
> 
> Ova slika pokazuje i proširenje lokalnog puta, koje je urađeno u dužini od oko 3 km, vjerovatno u sklopu održavanja lokalnih puteva prohodnim.
> 
> 
> 
> Prema Banjaluci.
> 
> 
> 
> Prema Doboju.


----------



## Alien x

BanjaLuka - Prnjavor rest of the section which should open end of year or Spring 2018


byM4k5 said:


> Sada smo na M16.1 u Drugovićima, na mjestu gdje se ukrštaju magistrala i autoput (Banjaluka je lijevo). Meni ovo izgleda kao put gdje bi se preusmjerila magistrala radi nastavka radova, te kao mjesto budućeg privremenog spoja.
> 
> 
> 
> Mada ne toliko kao vožnja putem, pogled sa druge strane otkriva da je tu još dosta radova. Trenutno se ugrađuju betonske cijevi koje bi propuštale potok Crkvenu.
> 
> 
> 
> Nastavak trase prema Doboju. Nisam obratio pažnju na širinu ovdje, ali mi se čini da će se ovdje magistrala izmještati na južnu stranu autoputa. Potvrda toga je i činjenica da ovdje ne postoji nadvožnjak.





byM4k5 said:


> Oko 800 m istočno prema Prnjavoru u izgradnji je podvožnjak ispod autoputa. Procjena širine podvožnjaka je 7-8 m, što otkriva da je ovdje planiran propust za lokalni saobraćaj. Takođe, stanje radova i položaj podvožnjaka otkrivaju da se za nastavak čeka izmještanje magistrale južno od autoputa.
> 
> Međutim, ovdje nisam primjetio da postoje radovi na pripremi nove trase magistrale.
> 
> 
> 
> Nasip od podvožnjaka prema Banjaluci.


----------



## Alien x

Zenica Bypass

One span is almost done the second is starting


Mamkić;139539508 said:


>


----------



## Alien x

Svilaj Bridge HR - BiH is moving along now that it seems that the work has passed to Herring (BiH) since the original main contractor Viadukt (HR) is having problems.



xyz Split said:


> Duško Hinić, YouTube, 15. travnja
> 
> Svilaj bridge step by step, U2-BiH
> Bridge Svilaj, Concreting of the abutment U2
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qITMt6TuWSQ
> 
> S5
> Bridge Svilaj, S5
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AY3XP_qlqTY


----------



## Adayafter

The road from Samac through Doboj to Sarajevo is better than the way through Tuzla? Which way is more comfortable?


----------



## atlantis.

Adayafter said:


> The road from Samac through Doboj to Sarajevo is better than the way through Tuzla? Which way is more comfortable?


Tuzla-Sarajevo is not a good transit route. 
Samac-Doboj-Sarajevo is a better route, mostly flat and partially a motorway. 
Once you pass Zenica, look for the sign for the motorway A1 to Sarajevo (green shield). 

Btw, where are you driving from?


----------



## Adayafter

^^

From Gliwice (PL) to Podgorica (MNE)


----------



## The Enthusiast

^^
My humble opinion: if you want to go to Montenegro, rather go through Serbia due to better connections.


----------



## atlantis.

The Enthusiast said:


> ^^
> My humble opinion: if you want to go to Montenegro, rather go through Serbia due to better connections.


I agree that Budapest/Belgrade is a better option.

Another option to consider is Zagreb/Split, which is probably just a little longer and a little faster than Budapest/Belgrade.

The connection from Sarajevo to Podgorica is not that great.


----------



## Adayafter

Are You from Bosnia? Don't you want to foreginer watch beauty country like Bosnia? I know the ways by Beograd or Zagreb/Split to MNE, but i want visit Bosnia. But I never go road by Tuzla - it's reason of my question.


----------



## atlantis.

Adayafter said:


> Are You from Bosnia? Don't you want to foreginer watch beauty country like Bosnia? I know the ways by Beograd or Zagreb/Split to MNE, but i want visit Bosnia. But I never go road by Tuzla - it's reason of my question.


Yes, I am. Just wanted to give you best advice. 

You didn't mention that you'd like to visit Bosnia, so I assumed you were looking for the quickest route...

In that case, stick with the E73 and visit Sarajevo. There is lots of history to see and good food to try (ćevapčići).

If you don't mind another detour, continue South along E73 to Mostar, which is also worth a visit (Old Bridge). Then follow M6 to MNE. If not, continue on M18/M20 from Sarajevo to Trebinje, then to MNE.

:cheers:


----------



## Tenjac

Old bridge from 2004.


----------



## Adayafter

Tenjac said:


> Old bridge from 2004.


New Old Bridge ;-)


----------



## Namibija

*Zenica Bypass [Bridge Drivuša (655m)] - 06. 05. 2017.* @ NNagib


----------



## Namibija

*Interstate bridge Svilaj (640m) - 22. 04. 2017.*


----------



## Theijs

3 options to connect BiH with Serbia.


----------



## belerophon

Theijs said:


> 3 options to connect BiH with Serbia.


May you map it? Of course its possible to find out, but the unsharpe cyrillic is a bit hard for me =

Thanks.


----------



## Namibija

belerophon said:


> May you map it? Of course its possible to find out, but the unsharpe cyrillic is a bit hard for me =
> 
> Thanks.


Do you even Slav bro 

So I will translate to you.

First Picture: Sarajevo (Pale) - Sokolac - Rogatica - Višegrad - Donje Vardište [Serbian Border]

Second Picture: Doboj - Tuzla - Bijeljina - Loznica [Serbia]

Third picture: Vukosavlje - Brčko - Bijeljina

For now, the most likely route will be the first one. 

It's calculated as the cheapest one, less than billion euros, and Serbia is also most interested in this route.


----------



## Balkanada

The first route makes more sense anyway, I don't know why they would even bother with the other two


----------



## Namibija

Balkanada said:


> The first route makes more sense anyway, I don't know why they would even bother with the other two


Politics, in this case, from my point of view, really stupid one.

It would be cool if we could include Goražde in the first route, but still, this is by far the most logical route.


----------



## atlantis.

There was a study commission by B-H government to evaluate cost and feasibility of the different routes.

According to this study, the most cost efficient route is Sarajevo-Pale-Praca-Hrenovica-Mesici-Ustipraca-Visegrad-Vardiste, shown here:


----------



## CDTI

_*Study showed: Fast Road Sarajevo-Belgrade would be the fastest over Pale*

The most advantageous route for the construction of the fast road Sarajevo-Belgrade is the route that goes through Pale, Praca, Hrenovice, Ustipraca, Visegrad and Vardiste.

This was shown in the technical study that was prepared by the two institutes from Sarajevo, IPSA and Eptisa. From a total of five different variants, the study showed that the most expensive route would be the one over Romanija for whose construction in the length of 113 kilometers should be allocated a total of 1 billion 200 million EUR.

The most favorable route is Praca – Visegrad, and its price would be somewhere around 995 million EUR. Preparation of study documentation was also requested by the Ministry of Transport and Communications of the RS.

[...]_

More info: Sarajevo Times


----------



## Alien x

Laktasi - Prnjavor
First part of this section is planed to open in the next two months.



byM4k5 said:


> Sredina slike, gdje je bager na zemlji:
> 
> 
> 
> Hrvaćani:





byM4k5 said:


> Idemo ka Drugovićima.
> 
> 
> 
> Nasipanje završnog sloja prije emulzije i asfalta.
> 
> 
> 
> Na ovom nadvožnjaku nisam primjetio aktivnosti, kao ni na sledećem Bundali u Drugovićima.
> 
> Bager u pozadini radi uređivanje kosina.
> 
> 
> 
> Bagerovih "ruku" djelo.


Location of the temporary connection to the existing road network


byM4k5 said:


> *Autoput Banjaluka - Doboj, privremeni spoj u Drugovićima*
> 
> Datum: 20.05.2017.
> 
> Nasuti dio nije samo dio budućeg privremenog spoja na autoput, već i dio buduće izmještene magistrale. Na to ukazuje...
> 
> 
> 
> ... Most preko potoka Crkvena i njegov poveći ugao pod kojim se sječe sa postojećom magistralom. Visina nasutog dijela je takođe u skladu sa mostom.
> 
> 
> 
> Na satelitskom snimku bi to ovako trebalo izgledati.
> 
> Plavo - Nova trasa magistralnog puta.
> Crveno - Most.


----------



## Alien x

Laktasi Prnjavor the rest of section


byM4k5 said:


> Približavamo se...
> 
> 
> 
> Prema Doboju. Novi slojevi nasipa su tu, kao i drenaža kroz sredinu.





byM4k5 said:


> Nadvožnjak u Hrvaćanima, na granici između dviju opština, laktaške i prnjavorske. Plavi znak na magistrali u pozadini je znak dobrodošlice u laktašku opštinu.





byM4k5 said:


> Reportažu završavamo u Hrvaćanima, kod mosta Sobanjska rijeka.
> 
> Ovdje će lokalni put biti presječen i saobraćaj prebačen na nadvožnjak iz prethodnog posta.





byM4k5 said:


> Pogled prema Banjaluci...
> 
> 
> 
> ... Te prema Doboju i vrijednoj mašini u zaletu.


----------



## Alien x

Zenica first section




Mamkić;140255962 said:


> picture share





StudentMax said:


> Sada se prelazi na poddionicu Drivuše-Klopče
> 
> *Evo vam "ličnost" dana :lol:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zaista kolosalno djeluje kada se stane ispod kolovozne konstrukcije *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ovdje se lijepo vidi čelična konstrukcija koja je u fazi demontaže i prebacivanja na drugi raspon stubova*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sada prelazimo na jedan od klizišta na ovoj poddionici. Na ovoj slici se vidi izgradnja tzv. "roštilja" koji ima ulogu da spriječi kretanje materijala. Prije betoniranja vertikalnih rešetki roštilja u stijenu se buše rupe u koje se ubacuje visokovrijedni čelik (čelik poboljšanih karakteristika kao što su čvrstoća na zatezanje i čvrstoća na pucanje) te se rupe pune betonom (ako se dobro sjećam) i zatim nako betoniranja vertikalne rešetke pristupi se natezanju čelika*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I za kraj, vijadukt Perin Han u daljini*


----------



## Alien x

Zenica second section
This section has been more challenging then expected because of poor ground quality



StudentMax said:


> Pa da krenem
> 
> *Pogled na južni dio gradilišta. Na slici se vidi jedan par stubova u izgradnji, upornjaci, betonara....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Tehnički šipovi" koji se nalaze između budućih kolovoznih ploča i poslužiti će za postavljanje dizalice s kojom će se postavljati pomenute kolovozne ploče*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Evo vam i jedan fin pregled skoro cijelog gradilišta. Ulazni portali u tunele koji se vide na slici su od tunela Ričice*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ulazni portal lijeve tunelske cijevi tunela Pečuj*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Na slici se vidi materijal koji je bager nešto prije našeg dolaske skinu sa čela stijene. Zbog nepovoljne geologije korak probijanja tunela je spao sa 1,5m na 0,7m. Neka moja slobodna procjena dužine do sada iskopanog tunela je oko 320m.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Evo i jedan od stubova nako izbliza. Mislim da je najveća dimenzija poprečnog presjeka stuba preko 3m*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I jedna samo za sladokusce :lol:*


Good illustration of the lengths they have to go to because of ground problems. 18 meter deep foundations for columns and frequent land slides.



StudentMax said:


> Sada prelazim na gradilište vijadukta Babina Rijeka
> 
> *Na slici se vide dva temeljna bunara (južna) koja su još uvijek u procesu iskopavanja. Proces iskopavanja je slijedeći: minira se stijena, spusti se bager u bunar da posloži malo materijal, zatim se kranom spušta korpa koju bager puni materijalom, vadi se bager iz bunara, silaze radnici da zašaluju zidove bunara, betonira se iskopani dio i tako u krug*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Im'o sam sreće da zateknem u jednom bunaru bager kako radi a u drugom radnike kako postavljaju oplatu. Ovdje se vidi bager kako prebacuje svu odlomljenu stijenu na jednu stranu bunara kako bi operateru bagera bilo lakše tovariti materijal u korpu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Evo i nekoliko slika mnogo hrabrih radnika kako postavljaju oplatu za slijedeću "stepenicu" bunara. Inače, ovaj stepeničasti izgled bunara je prisutan iz razloga što je poprilično teško betonirati segment bez otvora kroz koji bi beton došao do željenog mjesta. Logično *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A sada da vam pokušam dočarati stvarne dimenzije odrona koji je značajno usporio izgradnju vijadukta. Mada je skoro nemoguće stvoriti realnu sliku dok se uživo ne vidi, ali sam imao sreće što su naišla neka vozila, pa sam ih sačekao da uđu u kadar da imate nešto da uporedite veličinu stijena koje su se odlomile. Također, imate i bager koji može pomoći u shvatanju dimenzija odrona. Inače onaj bager skida labave dijelove stijene kako bi istražni radovi bili što bezbjedniji.*


----------



## Namibija

*Tarčin Intrchange and future route of A1 towards Konjic*


----------



## Namibija

*Satellite image of motorway construction site around Zenica - May 28, 2017*


----------



## Namibija

*A1 - Zenica Bypass [Babina Rijeka Viaduct] - June 5, 2017* @ ramboamadeus


----------



## nestvaran

Sarajevo bypass from a drone


----------



## Namibija

*Brčanska obilaznica - 14. 06. 2017.* - *Video*


----------



## Namibija

*A1 Motorway [Svilaj - Odžak Section - Phase II] *


----------



## Namibija

*Zenica Bypass - 04. 07. 2017.*


----------



## Namibija

*Sarajevo Bypass [LOT 2C] - 09. 08. 2017.* @ NNagib


----------



## smokiboy

So this is what it will look like in about a month. :wink2:


----------



## Namibija

smokiboy said:


> So this is what it will look like in about a month. :wink2:


Not exactly, if you paid attention you would know that month ago, we had that railway overpass finished and the construction stopped because there was some legal issues over the land (blue buildings).

Now, after they resolved that issue, they started to build a mound from other side of overpass and that's last step in finishing this road.


----------



## smokiboy

I see that progress is being made which is great. My point was the date; 09.08.17 you posted. Am I missing something?

Anyway when is this next phase, connection to the road, past the blue buildings, scheduled for completion?


----------



## Namibija

smokiboy said:


> I see that progress is being made which is great. My point was the date; 09.08.17 you posted. Am I missing something?
> 
> Anyway when is this next phase, connection to the road, past the blue buildings, scheduled for completion?


That was mistake, sorry 

They will connect it via roundabout with Safet Zajko street and that's it.

So that road will end some 80 meteres from railway overpass in roundabout.

It's planned sometimes in future to be Sarajevo City Motorway, but city and canton doesn't have that much money to develeop that project soon.

We can expect completion for three months maybe.


----------



## smokiboy

Thanks. Looking forward to using it on my next trip to Sarajevo.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
I like very much trip to Sarajevo from Sl. Brod/Brod, it`some kind of pleasure if someone like to drive


----------



## Namibija

*Doboj - Banja Luka Motorway [Vrbas Bridge]* @ BNX


----------



## Namibija

New satellite imagery of Zenica Bypass construction site available on Google Earth. 

Some parts of construction site of Banja Luka - Doboj Motorway are also available.


----------



## smokiboy

Thanks CDTI.


----------



## yu91

CDTI said:


> From Autoputevi Republike Srpske:
> 
> 
> http://www.autoputevirs.com/aprs/Doc.aspx?cat=2&subcat=107&lang=cir&id=206&br=0
> 
> From Autoceste FBiH:
> 
> 
> http://noviac.autoceste.ba/en/corridor-vc-highway-map/


Why are they connecting banja luka to zenica via doboj? Why not build a motorway that goes directly across to Zenica and then on to Sarajevo? When the motorway eventually gets connected on the Serbian side from Sarajevo-Uzice you will be able to go from Zagreb down to Nis and on to Sofia and Istanbul without going on the Belgrade-Zagreb highway. But now it seems like there are going to be wait too many turns in Bosnia and Serbia to make this viable. It seems like they are choosing the cheapest route to avoid building tunnels, but long-term wouldn't it be more effective to build it on the shortest route possible? That's what will give an incentive for people to use it.


----------



## keber

Direct route would go high into the mountains (high construction cost and maintenance) and also there is not much population on that route. Also why do you think that people there want the shortest connection to Niš or even Istanbul?


----------



## CDTI

_*Do you know how many Kilometers of Highway BiH has?*

Will the entry of Bosnia and Herzegovina (BiH) into the Transport Union mean the continuation of planned infrastructural projects, which have been announced years ago? New promises are arriving, but new kilometers on Corridor Vc still aren’t open. On the other hand, Republika Srpska, one of the two entities of BiH, is completing the highway Banja Luka-Prnjavor.

The parliamentary commission for foreign affairs is considering the agreement about the investment grant for construction of part of the Corridor Vc between Svilaj and Odzak, the total price of which is 109 million Euros but for which the grant is 25 million Euros. That is one of the active construction sites on Corridor Vc which goes through the Federation of BiH. Autoceste say that construction is being done of parts between Drivusa and Klopce and Klopce and Donja Gracanica. In the last 16 years, the Federation of BiH built nearly 90 kilometers of highway but in the last three years, none.

Construction on the highway between Banja Luka and Prnjavor are nearing end. Towards the end of the September, 10 kilometers between Mahovljani and Drugovici will be opened, while in the spring of next year, the entire part towards Prnjavor will be opened. In that way, the total in RS will increase from 76 kilometers to 112 kilometers.

“At the beginning of October, we’re going to London to negotiate with bankers to get funds for the highway between Rudnak and Johovac, which is worth 70 million BAM,” Nedo Trnic says._

More info: Sarajevo Times


----------



## eucitizen

Where is exactly Rudnak? I can't find it on the map.


----------



## atlantis.

eucitizen said:


> Where is exactly Rudnak? I can't find it on the map.


The name was misspelled. It's supposed to be Rudanka.

This is actual the connection point/end of the new segment: https://goo.gl/maps/eQVbdgnDFNs

And here is the map showing the segment Johovac-Rudanka:


----------



## Junkie

yu91 said:


> you will be able to go from Zagreb down to Nis and on to Sofia and Istanbul without going on the Belgrade-Zagreb highway.


I am not specialist but I will say I doubt that this will happen soon. It will take a decade for that highway to be completed. Also that way you have more borders to pass and considering that Serbia has better political position than Bosnia(?) I think the 'old' highway will dominate especially for transfer to Turkey...


----------



## Alien x

Official opening of the first 10 km section Drugovici-Laktasi (on Prnjavor -Banja Luka) is to happen on 1.10.2017 


stefanb said:


> Otvaranje deonice Drugovici-Laktasi u nedelju 1 oktobra u 11 sati...





BNX said:


> *Autoput Banja Luka - Doboj* Dionica Banja Luka - Prnjavor. Izgradnja mosta preko Sikimića potoka u Drugovićima (objavljeno 20. septembra 2017. godine).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izvor: GP Beton doo Gradiška



Looking east and west from the new interection.



byM4k5 said:


> Autoput Banjaluka - Doboj, dionica Mahovljani - Hrvaćani, 23.09.2017.
> 
> Vertikalna signalizacija na petlji Laktaši za one koji dolaze sa Mahovljanske petlje (od Banjaluke ili Gradiške).
> 
> 
> 
> Drugovići, mjesto budućeg nadvožnjaka, pogled prema Doboju.
> 
> 
> 
> Vertikalna signalizacija na petlji Drugovići za one koji dolaze od Prnjavora.
> 
> 
> 
> Nadvožnjak Bundali u Drugovićima, pogled prema Doboju.


:cheers:


----------



## Alien x

Future connection to local road



byM4k5 said:


>


Mahovljanske intersection



byM4k5 said:


> *Autoput Banjaluka - Doboj, dionica Mahovljani - Drugovići*
> 
> Datum: 23.09.2017.
> 
> Neki forumaši su primjetili da je asfalt nadvožnjaka Mahovljanske petlje bio sastrugan. Razlog nepoznat. U međuvremenu, asfalt je ponovo postavljen.





byM4k5 said:


> Mini panorama Mahovljanske petlje i vijadukta preko M16. TNX.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoj rampi prema Doboju. Slijeva će se dolaziti od Gradiške, a sdesna od Banjaluke.
> 
> 
> 
> Vijadukt preko M16.


Signage coming from the east


byM4k5 said:


> Putokazi za one koji dolaze od Doboja.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom. Biću možda previše perfekcionista, ali meni ovdje pored novih tipova strelica, najviše smeta dupli razmak (space) u latiničnoj Banjaluci. Raduje da nemamo "(anonimni) granični prelaz".
> 
> Da li ovdje trebaju biti navedene po dvije destinacije?


Going East



byM4k5 said:


> Idemo dalje prema Doboju i petlji Laktaši. Meni ove kamene "kocke" uopšte ne daju utisak sigurnosti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signalizacija prije petlje.



Additional images
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142581879&postcount=8268
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142581966&postcount=8270
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142581990&postcount=8272
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142582069&postcount=8273
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142582224&postcount=8277


----------



## Alien x

Second section of Zenica Bypass about a month old

from Naslovnica on klixa



> Evo malo konkretne akcije


----------



## Alien x

First section Zenica Bypass



Namibija said:


> @kurty (klix)


----------



## celevac

Are they really going to keep using no official A-number for the new motorway?? I can't believe such things are really happening in 2017. What is the real issue to agree on a goddamn number?


----------



## BL2

celevac said:


> Are they really going to keep using no official A-number for the new motorway?? I can't believe such things are really happening in 2017. What is the real issue to agree on a goddamn number?


entities hold jurisdiction over road numbering system.


----------



## celevac

BL2 said:


> entities hold jurisdiction over road numbering system.


I know that, but WHAT is the problem in assigning road numbers!? I don't think such things could really be an issue between entities, it's so ridiculous. Every single country in the world has motorways with numbers, just BiH fails miserably. hno:


----------



## nestvaran

We do have motorways with numbers, we just have some motorways that don't have them


----------



## BL2

celevac said:


> I know that, but WHAT is the problem in assigning road numbers!? I don't think such things could really be an issue between entities, it's so ridiculous. Every single country in the world has motorways with numbers, just BiH fails miserably. hno:


In a complex country, everything is complicated and complex.


----------



## Alien x

section Drugovici-Laktasi (on Prnjavor -Banja Luka)
Just a few more for good measure.



byM4k5 said:


> Jedna slika sa pogledom prema Doboju.
> 
> 
> 
> Dvije prema Banjaluci.





byM4k5 said:


> Pogled prema Doboju. Ostalo mi je nejasno zašto postoji ovo proširenje (ili suženje) zaustavne trake. Mosta tu nema.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogled prema Banjaluci.


----------



## CDTI

_*New Highway Section Banja Luka – Doboj to be opened soon*

The director of the public company Highways of Republika Srpska Dušan Topić told Srna today that a new 10 kilometer highway section from from Mahovljani to Drugovi between Banja Luka to Doboj will be opened to traffic on Sunday, October 1st.

“The section from Mahovljana to Drugovi is 10 kilometers long and a part of the 35.3 kilometer-long highway from Mahovljan to Prnjavor,” Topić said.

[...]_

More info: Sarajevo Times


----------



## BNX

*Highway Banja Luka - Doboj* Section 1: Banja Luka - Prnjavor. Sub-section Mahovljani - Drugovići ready for 1 October opening.


----------



## BNX

^^



BNX said:


>


----------



## CDTI

_*VIDEO| Pogledajte kako izgleda dionica autoputa kod Laktaša*

Završeni su glavni radovi na dionici auto-puta ''9. januar'' koja povezuje Laktaše i Drugoviće, a završetak radova danas će biti svečano obilježen uz prisustvo brojnih gostiju.

Ovom događaju prisustvovat će i predsjednik Srbije Aleksandar Vučić koji je potvrdio dolazak u Bosnu i Hercegovinu danas.

[...]_

More info: N1

_*Serbian President and President of RS opened a New Section of the Highway*

President of Serbia Aleksandar Vucic arrived in Laktasi on Sunday where he opened a section of the highway “January 9” in the length of 10 kilometers together with the President of Republika Srpska, Milorad Dodik.

Besides Vucic and Dodik, the President of the National Assembly Nedeljko Cubrilovic, Prime Minister of the RS Zeljka Cvijanovic and other representatives of the authorities and citizens of that BH entity also attended the opening.

The complete section from Banja Luka to Prnjavor, after construction, will be around 35 kilometers long.

“This is a new working victory of Republika Srpska and I want to congratulate you on that. Our goal is to construct more every year and to connect people and we will not give up until we build a highway to the border with Serbia and throughout Republika Srpska. We want to come closer to Serbia, to equalize all the values that we have, including curriculum and programs, because we are one people with the same dreams and aspirations. We want to go directly to Serbia with this highway and we will continue with the construction in the upcoming years,” said Dodik at the opening of this section.

He also added that the first section from Doboj to Prnjavor, which is 36 kilometers long and cost 180 million EUR, was opened last year, while the section from Prnjavor to Mahovljani cost about 158 million EUR. He announced that the section of Banja Luka – Doboj highway should be completed next year as well.

“I want to congratulate to people and citizens of the RS on the newly opened kilometers of the highway. We know how important it is, and just a few years ago, we were lagging behind many regional countries, but we became the country with the most kilometers of highway in recent months. Roads and bridges should be something that will connect us and I think that this is very important for our mutual relations,” said the President of Serbia, Aleksandar Vucic._

More info: Sarajevo Times


----------



## Junkie

^^
Why is president of another sovereign country goe to this manifastation?

And congrats for the new route.


----------



## atlantis.

Junkie said:


> ^^
> Why is president of another sovereign country goe to this manifastation?
> 
> And congrats for the new route.


Politics.

And thanks!


----------



## Namibija

Some nice aerial photos of newly opened section Mahovljani - Drugovići


----------



## smokiboy

How is work progressing on the extension from Sarajevo Bypass to Safet Zajko Street?
Should be complete soon I think.


----------



## Namibija

smokiboy said:


> How is work progressing on the extension from Sarajevo Bypass to Safet Zajko Street?
> Should be complete soon I think.


It's near completion, I think they can finish it in a few months. 

These photos are taken today:


----------



## Namibija

@NNagib


----------



## Namibija

*Zenica Bypass [Pečuj Tunnel] - 05. 10. 2017.*


----------



## CDTI

_*When the Sarajevo Bypass will be connected with Safeta Zajke Street?*

The connection of Safeta Zajke Street with the Sarajevo bypass (LOT 2C), i.e. the section leading to the motorway A1, will be completed and put into traffic by the end of the month of October.

Guarantees for the completion of the construction of this significant rondo in the northwest of the capital city of BiH were given by the contractors, i.e. the company Euro-asfalt, and they also promised this to the Mayor of the Municipality of Novi Grad Sarajevo, Semir Efendic.

[...]_

More info: Sarajevo Times


----------



## CDTI

Extracted from Republika Srpska | road infrastructure • Auto-putevi / Aуто-путеви:



CrazySerb said:


> EBRD ready to finance construction of Serb Republic so-called "Vc corridor" section, to the tune of 70 million euros...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the Doboj-Jakes section on the map...


----------



## Alien x

Koridor 5C: Work proceeding on the Zenica bypass


nestvaran said:


> klix


----------



## Namibija

*Svilaj Intersate Bridge - 02. 10. 2017.*


----------



## tooljan

CDTI said:


> Extracted from Republika Srpska | road infrastructure • Auto-putevi / Aуто-путеви:


so, same reply here and there? 



tooljan said:


> CrazySerb said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the Doboj-Jakes section on the map...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope, that would be Johovac-Rudanka section, 6km long section north of Doboj... map are too poor quality to edit, so i can't show to you and all of you where is that part of Corridor 5c
Click to expand...


----------



## smokiboy

Has construction actually started on the Svilaj bridge?


----------



## atlantis.

smokiboy said:


> Has construction actually started on the Svilaj bridge?


Yes, there is visible progress on both sides of the river. See images above.


----------



## Alien x

Banja Luka - Prnjavor 10.2017



BNX said:


> *Autoput Banja Luka - Doboj* Dionica Banja Luka - Prnjavor. Radovi na potezu između Puraća i Lišnje. Stanje na gradilištu krajem oktobra 2017. godine.


More: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143077643&postcount=8683

Section with cut&cover tunnel 



BNX said:


> *Autoput Banja Luka - Doboj* Dionica Banja Luka - Prnjavor. Zahtjevni radovi na umjetnom tunelu kod Potočana. Stanje na gradilištu krajem oktobra 2017. godine.


----------



## Alien x

Newly opened (and reopened section)



BNX said:


> *Banja Luka - Drugovići* U nekoliko fotografija.


Nighttime view


BNX said:


> *Autoput Banja Luka - Doboj *Dionica Banja Luka - Prnjavor.


----------



## Alien x

Zenica bypass



m1705 said:


> Zenica



View from the train



Nikola.P said:


> Zenicka obilaznica u daljini..
> 
> 
> IMG_20171021_090528


----------



## sponge_bob

Is the motorway to Prnjavor a Chinese financed and built project?


----------



## atlantis.

sponge_bob said:


> Is the motorway to Prnjavor a Chinese financed and built project?


No, this was financed by EIB, built by domestic and Macedonian companies. 

There are no projects in BiH at this time that were financed or built by the Chinese banks or companies.


----------



## atlantis.

Junkie said:


> When is Banja Luka-Doboj scheduled for opening?


About 10km starting from Banja Luka and 36km starting from Doboj is already open. What remains is about 26km in the middle, probably opening by the end of 2018.


----------



## nestvaran

^^ You can see the missing link between Prnjavor and Drugovići here (pink dotted line in the lower picture)


----------



## atlantis.

MichiH said:


> Nevertheless, you can see that the new road is still closed. Is there any estimated opening date?


In today’s news the opening date was moved to the end of the month (November). They are waiting for all necessary approvals.


----------



## Namibija

*Zenica Bypass - 09. 11. 2017. *@ SA-C


----------



## AnelZ

Cost of 107,8 million € for the section, length 5,8 kilometers.


----------



## SRC_100

To be honest I chaned my job and have no oportunity to go to BiH what I miss very much... hope come very soon... basically it is some kinde of tragedy for me that I can not to visit ex-Yugoslavian countery so often like before and take a look like them develope every month... especial BiH,, Serbia and Macedonia
Hope to visit once a half year at least...


----------



## Namibija

*Brčko Bypass [M14.1] [18,5 km]*


----------



## Namibija




----------



## Namibija

*Svilaj - Odžak Section [A1] - 20. 11. 2017.*


----------



## smokiboy

Nice photos Namibija. Is the Brčko Bypass meant to be a full motorway the entire section? How many interchanges, and when is completion scheduled?


----------



## Namibija

smokiboy said:


> Nice photos Namibija. Is the Brčko Bypass meant to be a full motorway the entire section? How many interchanges, and when is completion scheduled?


Brčko Bypass will be half ring road highway with limited access but there is no plans at this moment for it's future expansion in to a motorway.

According to plans of Republic of Srpska entity, they wanted to build a motorway between Modriča and Bijeljina. So that motorway will be linked to this bypass at its ends.

It's planned to have six interchanges:

- Gorice (M14.1)
- Ulice (Ulice street)
- Cerik (R460)
- Gornji Zovik (Isak Samokovlija street)
- Čelić (R458)
- Gredice (M14.1)

Its completion is scheduled for August 2018, but it will be completed one or two months later due to some issues during the construction.

*CLICK HERE FOR A LARGER MAP*


----------



## smokiboy

Thank you for the detailed response.

So it will be a limited access expressway? Is there so much traffic demand around Brčko to warrant a such a bypass? I know, or think, that Tuzla, a bigger city does not have a bypass highway.


----------



## BL2

^^there is a need for that because all transit traffic goes through town.


----------



## Junkie

It is obvious that the final goal of the Serb enclave is to connect to Serbia with a highway and they dont ask for no price..... 
Of course this is good for BiH overall, but the lack of internal dialogue and maintaining first of all internal connection to Sarajevo is what they dont want.


----------



## smokiboy

I agree that there is a need for a bypass, I just thought a regular two lane highway, with round-about interchanges would be enough. Especially when in the coming years a full motorway is planned between Modriča and Bijeljina and will act as a full bypass for Brčko and this region.


----------



## BL2

Junkie said:


> It is obvious that the final goal of the Serb enclave is to connect to Serbia with a highway and they dont ask for no price.....
> Of course this is good for BiH overall, but the lack of internal dialogue and *maintaining first of all internal connection *to Sarajevo is what they dont want.


not true, the next mwy project is connection toward Sarajevo.


----------



## smokiboy

You are talking about Doboj-Sarajevo?


----------



## Namibija

Junkie said:


> It is obvious that the final goal of the Serb enclave is to connect to Serbia with a highway and they dont ask for no price.....
> Of course this is good for BiH overall, but the lack of internal dialogue and maintaining first of all internal connection to Sarajevo is what they dont want.


I wouldn't say that. One of the new main goals of Sarajevo is also a connection to Belgrade and main issue is which route to use.

Ofcourse that Banja Luka is also planning to build a connection to Belgrade, but before that, plans are to finish A1 between Odžak and Doboj and bridge over Sava, motorway towards Prijedor and than towards Bosanski Novi.

So if there is possibillty that Sarajevo and Banja Luka define uniqe route towards Belgrade and East generally.



smokiboy said:


> Thank you for the detailed response.
> 
> So it will be a limited access expressway? Is there so much traffic demand around Brčko to warrant a such a bypass? I know, or think, that Tuzla, a bigger city does not have a bypass highway.


You're welcome. It will be limited access highway, because expressways by Bosnian law are defined differently.

It will be two lane (one up, one down) highway with maximum speed 80 km/h.

Most of bigger cities actually have some bypass, on M17 highway, only Konjic and Jablanica are not bypassed. Sarajevo has huge one, and even Tuzla have some kind of it, so you could avoid driving through city center.


----------



## kostas97

Is the bridge over the Sava U/C so that the Svilaj-Odzak motorway segment can have an actual use??


----------



## BL2

smokiboy said:


> You are talking about Doboj-Sarajevo?


johovac doboj section


----------



## smokiboy

Have the Croats built their section from A3 to the Sava?


----------



## atlantis.

smokiboy said:


> Have the Croats built their section from A3 to the Sava?


Yes. The only thing that's missing is the bridge (and the border crossing).


----------



## smokiboy

When is the next section from Odžak to Doboj planned to begin construction?


----------



## stickedy

As for now, this is unknown. For now, only the part from Dobolj to the interchange with the motorway to Banja Luka is in an advanced stage. But that's just a few kilometers


----------



## Namibija

*[Svilaj - Odžak] - 11. 12. 2017.*


----------



## Namibija

... double


----------



## nestvaran

Odžak-Svilaj :cheers:


----------



## Namibija

*Interstate bridge Bratunac - Ljubovija [BIH - SRB] - 19. 11. 2017.*


----------



## Namibija




----------



## Namibija

*Reconstructed regional road R453 in Srebrenica - 25. 12. 2017.*


----------



## Namibija

*Construction of Zenica Bypass [Ričice Viaduct] - 18. 01. 2018.*


----------



## Namibija

*Construction of Zenica Bypass [Pehare Viaduct] - 18. 01. 2018.*


----------



## Junkie

Namibija said:


>


The flag of the Bosnian Serbs of RS bordering Serbia here, might be interpreted as a flag of another sovereign country. But hey its the Balkans :lol:


----------



## BL2

^^what's your problem? 
Do you have to troll every thread? 
When you enter Bavaria you see Bavarian flags is it Balkan?


----------



## edis_mumin

Turkey will mediate between Serbia and Bosnia to define Belgrade - Sarajevo highway route. You can see suggestions in this video (Bosnian language). Sanjak region can benefite, but there are no plans for routs over this region in Serbia.






Source: Aljazeera


----------



## atlantis.

edis_mumin said:


> Turkey will mediate between Serbia and Bosnia to define Belgrade - Sarajevo highway route. You can see suggestions in this video (Bosnian language). Sanjak region can benefite, but there are no plans for routs over this region in Serbia.


If the highway is built on the route Sarajevo-Visegrad-Cacak-Belgrade, as well as the connection from Cacak to Boljare and further to Podgorica, Sandzak will have a good quality connection to both Sarajevo, Belgrade and Podgorica.


----------



## BL2

^^Wouldn't that be detour if you travel to Sarajevo`?


----------



## atlantis.

BL2 said:


> ^^Wouldn't that be detour if you travel to Sarajevo`?


Compared to what alternative?


----------



## BL2

Now


----------



## stickedy

BL2 said:


> ^^Wouldn't that be detour if you travel to Sarajevo`?


Not really, maybe a few kilometers. But it's quite normal that a motorway does not take the shortest route between two cities. So not really a problem there with this connection.


----------



## Namibija

*Construction of Zenica Bypass [Drivuša - Donja Gračanica] - February*


----------



## Namibija




----------



## Namibija

*Construction of Zenica Bypass [Drivuša - Donja Gračanica] - 19. 02. 2018.* @ fordi


----------



## Namibija




----------



## Namibija




----------



## Namibija




----------



## Junkie

When is the section Prnjavor-Banja Luka to be completed?


----------



## atlantis.

Junkie said:


> When is the section Prnjavor-Banja Luka to be completed?


There were some announcements for this year, but I think that it will be next year.


----------



## keber

Any news about construction begin of Zenica bypass - northern part - and motorway around Počitelj?


----------



## atlantis.

keber said:


> Any news about construction begin of Zenica bypass - northern part - and motorway around Počitelj?


Both announced for this year, following the tax law changes that were required by the EU banks.


----------



## Namibija

keber said:


> Any news about construction begin of Zenica bypass - northern part - and motorway around Počitelj?


We got financed both of sections and both of them are in procedure. Počitelj is going third time through the procedure because EBRD is rejecting the suspicious selections of contractor companies.

If everything goes fine this time, we can expect beginning of construction by the end of the summer.


----------



## Junkie

> New bridge in #Gradiska #BiH is expected to reduce border crossing times from 5 to 2 min for cars. #EU contributed with € 6.8 million grant for bridge, border-crossing & motorway connections.


----------



## Namibija

*Zenica Bypass Construction [A1] [Babina Rijeka Viaduct] - 13. 03. 2018.* @ Lamela


----------



## Namibija

*Construction of Svilaj Interstate Bridge [A1] [BiH - CRO] - 27. 03. 2018.*


----------



## Namibija

*Construction of Svilaj Interstate Bridge [A1] [BiH - CRO] - 10. 04. 2018.*


----------



## Namibija

*Zenica Bypass Construction [A1] [Drivuša - Klopče] - 11. 04. 2018.*


----------



## nestvaran

Around 53 million euros of state funds have been secured for construction of the 25km-long section of expressway (section Lašva - Nević Polje), between Travnik and Zenica

https://ba.ekapija.com/news/2091000/osigurano-107-mil-km-za-izgradnju-ceste-lasva-nevic-polje


----------



## stickedy

Great news! This road is really needed


----------



## Junkie

EX-YU by 2040


----------



## Uppsala

Namibija said:


> *Construction of Svilaj Interstate Bridge [A1] [BiH - CRO] - 10. 04. 2018.*



When are they going to open this lovely bridge?


----------



## keber

I believe this news about M5 road is connected to news about planned motorway Beograd - Sarajevo. It seems that M5 was planned and also built as a high profile main road already in Yugoslavia. Road from Višegrad to Goražde is already built quite straight with lots of tunnels. Part with Hranjen tunnel is the only one still not built and it would really shorten travel times from Drina valley to Sarajevo.


----------



## stickedy

keber said:


> I believe this news about M5 road is connected to news about planned motorway Beograd - Sarajevo. It seems that M5 was planned and also built as a high profile main road already in Yugoslavia. Road from Višegrad to Goražde is already built quite straight with lots of tunnels. Part with Hranjen tunnel is the only one still not built and it would really shorten travel times from Drina valley to Sarajevo.


Afaik M5 was built - maybe special for the Olympic Games - as main west/east connection in BiH. The road from Sarajevo to Bihac is also an excellent, high quality road.

East of Sarajevo, they just came to this point: https://www.google.de/maps/place/M5...fd1d1a97aa77110a!8m2!3d43.761704!4d18.8494411

Maybe because of lack of funds or some other problem. And later came the war... So basically it's just finally finishing the work on this part.


----------



## Namibija

Thx guys, I was trying to explain a plan to build this tunnel, but you already gave an explanation.

Basically we need this road, there is plenty of people living there and they need better connection with the rest of the country.

A1 will always be priority, but we must secure that all national regions have appropriate connection to this motorway.

It would be unfair that one part of the country has modern multi-lane roads while the other parts doesn't even have a normal roads.


----------



## atlantis.

Eulanthe said:


> I don't get it. Why isn't the FBiH concentrating on the A1 rather than getting diverted with funding a road to Goražde (pop. 20,000ish?)


Road to Gorazde is a needed regional road, not a motorway. It is designed as a 1+1 and will not be a toll road. It is funded differently from A1.

However, your observation would be valid if/when the Federation decides to branch Zepce-Tuzla or Lasva-Travnik off of the A1 corridor. 

I would agree that the main effort should be on A1, but if we can start some of the other motorways in parallel (without slowing the efforts on A1), then I would support that.


----------



## sponge_bob

atlantis. said:


> I would agree that the main effort should be on A1, but if we can start some of the other motorways in parallel (without slowing the efforts on A1), then I would support that.


It is a problem of cost, Bosnia is not flat so _every major road is expensive_ by international standards, very much so by Bosnian standards and the economy is small. Look at the FIRST post in this thread in early 2007. 

*January 2nd, 2007*, 07:44 AM #1
[BIH] Bosnia and Herzegovina | road infrastructure
Bosnia to publish tender for $4.3 bln highway 



> SARAJEVO, Dec 28 (Reuters) - Bosnia will publish in January an international tender for concessions to build and operate nine sections of a 6.3 billion Bosnian marka ($4.3 billion) north-to-south highway, Transportation and Communications Minister Branko Dokic said on Thursday.
> 
> Dokic said his ministry would publish the tender after the state concessions commission, set to meet on Friday, approved the project.
> 
> "We are planning to send invitations to all potential bidders right after New Year holidays," he told a news conference.
> 
> Dokic said Bosnia would offer investors concessions of at least 30 years to build and operate nine sections on the 336-kilometre-long highway. Bosnia is building one and could build up to three of the nine sections, he said.
> 
> Dokic said some 20 potential concessionaires had applied when his ministry published a tender for expressions of interest last May.
> 
> "The feasibility study showed the project could be profitable both for Bosnia and foreign investors," he said, adding that the investment return rate was estimated at 13.2 percent.


It really wasn't that easy in the end, only a quarter of that road is open 11 years later on and 200km of it remains as it was in 2007, not even started.


----------



## nestvaran

Zenica bypass (A1)


----------



## nestvaran




----------



## SRC_100

^^
Nice and quite advanced


----------



## keber

Let hope it won't finish before next lot starts construction.


----------



## Junkie

It might possibly take around 10-12 years for this route to reach Doboj.

What about the counter direction to Ploce[HR]?


----------



## atlantis.

Junkie said:


> It might possibly take around 10-12 years for this route to reach Doboj.
> 
> What about the counter direction to Ploce[HR]?


Really depends on the elections and who gets into government. With a good team that would make A1 a priority, we could have most (or all) of the corridor in the South connected in 8-10 years.

If we get what we have right now, there is no telling how long it could take. 

Getting a pro-European government on all levels and making serious efforts on the path to EU could also mean accelerated projects due to EU pre-accession funds.


----------



## Namibija

*Construction of Svilaj Interstate Bridge [BIH - CRO] [A1 - A5] - 18. 07. 2018.*


----------



## Uppsala

^^
Nice! Are all of the pictures from the BIH-side of the border? Or is any picture from the HR-side?


----------



## nestvaran

Last section of highway Banja Luka-Dobos nearing its completion


----------



## nestvaran

All photos by our beloved BNX


----------



## MichiH

^^ When have the pics been taken? Looks unlikely to be opened within 3 weeks.


----------



## nestvaran

Mid- to late July


----------



## Namibija

Uppsala said:


> ^^
> Nice! Are all of the pictures from the BIH-side of the border? Or is any picture from the HR-side?


Yeah, those are from Bosnian side. This is the latest aerial picture of the construction site.


----------



## Junkie

is Banja Luka-Doboj last section scheduled to be open in September or after the elections? I think it might be open before the elections as the entity government of RS stated in the statement.


----------



## MichiH

^^


CrazySerb said:


> Remaining sections of "9th January" motorway (Banja Luka-Doboj) to be opened by the *end of August*...


I hope it will be opened on schedule (or by Mid September) because I plan to travel it


----------



## MichiH

^^ Wake up boy....


----------



## stickedy

I think that depends hugely on the weather throughout winter and spring: When there are no heavy rainfalls and no floodings then it can be ready in the middle of next year. When the spans are connected, the rest is not that big deal. Around 2 years in total is okay for such a bridge.


----------



## keber

Bridge has steel deck that can be constructed fairly quickly. But construction up to now has been fairly slow. May 2019 opening is in my opinion not possible with this workpace.


----------



## Namibija

keber said:


> Bridge has steel deck that can be constructed fairly quickly. But construction up to now has been fairly slow. May 2019 opening is in my opinion not possible with this workpace.


The main problem of this bridge would be border crossing constructions.

While Croatia, as you can see on these pictures, already started construction of a border crossing, Bosnia and Herzegovina didn't even started tender procedure for it's border crossing.

As a country of paradoxes, in B&H we have other weird examples such is border crossing Gradiška at the end of E661 motorway (Banja Luka - Gradiška), which is finished couple months ago, despite the fact that tender procedure for constructing a Gradiška bridge was started recently.

Another example is bridge between towns Bratunac and Ljubovija, where bridge is completed for almost a year, but there is some issues on border crossing contruction, so this bridge is still not in a function.


----------



## JackFrost

Why isnt one checkpoint enough? Bosnian checkings could be done on Croatian side as well.


----------



## Namibija

JackFrost said:


> Why isnt one checkpoint enough? Bosnian checkings could be done on Croatian side as well.


Because B&H is not an EU country, nor is a Schengen country.

On a previously mentioned Bratunac - Ljubovija bridge between B&H and Serbia, it's planned to build shared border crossing on Bosnian side, because of the many mutual agreements between these two countries, including CEFTA membership.


----------



## nestvaran

Bosnia not being an EU member makes no difference, shared border crossings with Croatia work perfectly fine around Neum. 

To answer your question JackFrost, there was simply no mentioning of a common checkpoint, but I do agree that would be a smart solution


----------



## Namibija

Neum I/Neum II are border crossing stations with special status, because town of Neum splits Croatian territory in two, and they are second category, transit border crossing.


----------



## nestvaran

What about Izačić and Maljevac then?


----------



## Namibija

The reason would be same as the reason for the constructing separate border crossing stations at Bijača and Gradiška, higher quantity of expected traffic and specialized facilities for export and import of all kind of goods.

While Maljevac is second class broder crossing, it's true that Izačić is shared border crossing station of the first category, and it has facilities for customs procedure of goods, but it still doesn't have a large capacity for higher quantity of traffic and it's not meant for a customs procedure of all kind of goods, such are those of animal and herbal origin.

Counstruction of this border crossing was a pilot project of Trade & Transport Facilitation in South East Europe Project (TTFSE), where they've testing the flow rate of people and the goods.


----------



## nestvaran

So we can now finally agree that Bosnia not being an EU member is no barrier to constructing shared crossings with Croatia?


----------



## Namibija

Yes, we can have shared border crossing of all four categories, except those high level ones with full customs facilites, which Svilaj border crossing is related to.


----------



## keber

Even in Yugoslavia here was a shared border with Austria (Karavanke tunnel), a highest level border.


----------



## UztoUS

Namibija said:


> *Bosnia got allegedly the first traffic sign in the world that warns drivers for bats*


thats interesting. i thought more lights would reduce the desire of bats to stay in that area


----------



## Namibija

keber said:


> Even in Yugoslavia here was a shared border with Austria (Karavanke tunnel), a highest level border.


Did that practice was continued after Slovenia gained independence and Austria entered EU and Schengen zone?


----------



## stickedy

keber said:


> Even in Yugoslavia here was a shared border with Austria (Karavanke tunnel), a highest level border.


But that were different times


----------



## stickedy

Namibija said:


> Did that practice was continued after Slovenia gained independence and Austria entered EU and Schengen zone?


I don't know when and how, but there is a very big border control facility on the Austrian side also


----------



## keber

stickedy said:


> But that were different times


 Of course they were - they were harsher times. Border controls were much stricter than today in all of Balkans (similar to today controls on Albanian border).
There was a shared border control in Yugoslavia/Slovenia for northbound traffic and in Austria for southbound. After both constrols there was and still is today toll station.


----------



## Gyorgy

stickedy said:


> I don't know when and how, but there is a very big border control facility on the Austrian side also


When entering Slovenia, there was a joint control on Austrian side and vice versa.


----------



## nestvaran

96 km stretch of motorway from Doboj to Gradiška


----------



## alserrod

Is this stretch for free and these booths are ready for a further border pass?

https://www.google.com/maps/place/G...69a0e9540e693f9!8m2!3d45.1465976!4d17.2544232


----------



## MichiH

alserrod said:


> Is this stretch for free and these booths are ready for a further border pass?
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/G...69a0e9540e693f9!8m2!3d45.1465976!4d17.2544232


The road is still closed there because the bridge north of it is not yet under construction. The motorway is for free south of the next interchange. The toll booth north of Banja Luka is in operation though. I don't know whether the toll booths at Gradiska will also be used for border control :dunno:


----------



## nestvaran

alserrod said:


> Is this stretch for free and these booths are ready for a further border pass?
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/G...69a0e9540e693f9!8m2!3d45.1465976!4d17.2544232


This is the border crossing nearly completed. Toll booths wil be located here https://www.google.com/maps/place/G...69a0e9540e693f9!8m2!3d45.1465976!4d17.2544232 and you can see the construction site on the video I posted (8:54)


----------



## Namibija

*Construction of the Počitelj - Buna section [A1] [7,2 km] - 24. 12. 2018.* @ Klix


----------



## Namibija




----------



## Namibija

*Construction of Svilaj Interstate Bridge [BIH - CRO] [A1 - A5] - 27. 12. 2018.* @ Bono Terzic


----------



## Namibija

*Map of motorways and expressways in countries of former Yugoslavia - 31. 12. 2018.* @ ww87

*█* - Motorway
*█* - Motorway without hard shoulders
*█* - Expressways
*█* - Under construction
*█* - Planned


----------



## nestvaran




----------



## Satio

nestvaran said:


>


Величанствен ^^


----------



## Junkie

Great news for Western Balkans connecting with the European Economic Area.

After decades of conflicts and war sieges, finally a proper bridge over Sava is rising.

The middle border part has been adjastet. 

*BIH/HR*














































https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=156128358#post156128358


----------



## SRC_100

^^
but it is building by communists: BiH, HR communists & with money of communist EU - how can you accept it without any doubt?


----------



## JackFrost

Good news for Hungarian M6 too! Hopefully Bosnian drivers will go through Hungary instead of Slovenia. :naughty:


----------



## keber

^^ Just if it will be more economical and faster than now. Currently from Sarajevo to München through Slovenia it is about 300 km less distance than by Budapest which is considerable.


----------



## JackFrost

True. 

I was thinking more of traffic originating in Austria, even from Linz. I dont know what the costs are in Slovenia and Croatia, but on Austrian A9 you need to pay "Sondermaut". Twice. So even if its 150 km longer via Hungary, it might be economical to go via M1, M6 to Sarajevo.


----------



## BL2

JackFrost said:


> Good news for Hungarian M6 too! Hopefully Bosnian drivers will go through Hungary instead of Slovenia. :naughty:


knowing Hungarian corrupt police officers and custom officers I highly doubt.


----------



## JackFrost

Yeah, whatever. 

But given that Croatia will join Schengen soon hopefully, I have no doubts.


----------



## BL2

I hope that as well. However it only makes sense for route East BiH direction Vienna.


----------



## Eulanthe

The more I look at the map of the ex-YU network, the more I think that efforts should be made to get Corridor Vc completed. The total cost isn't so high in European terms, and surely an agreement could be made between the EU and the FBiH/RS to get it built with tolls set at a comparable level to what is already charged. 

It really is one of the huge gaps in the European motorway network now.


----------



## Alien x

Eulanthe said:


> The more I look at the map of the ex-YU network, the more I think that efforts should be made to get Corridor Vc completed. *The total cost isn't so high in European terms, and surely an agreement could be made between the EU and the FBiH/RS to get it built with tolls set at a comparable level to what is already charged. *
> 
> It really is one of the huge gaps in the European motorway network now.


Say what? 6 of the last 8 segments of 5C corridor in BiH have been €15 and €20 mil. per km. That said till now 104 km built of 5C there has been 50 bridges/viaducts (tot 9,5km) and 10 tunnels (tot 9,4km) Remaining according to project 210km there are 93 bridges/viaducts (16,6km) and 50 tunnels (64km), with Prenj being about 12 km.


----------



## ntom

Alien x said:


> Say what? 6 of the last 8 segments of 5C corridor in BiH have been €15 and €20 mil. per km. That said till now 104 km built of 5C there has been 50 bridges/viaducts (tot 9,5km) and 10 tunnels (tot 9,4km) Remaining according to project 210km there are 93 bridges/viaducts (16,6km) and 50 tunnels (64km), with Prenj being about 12 km.



Is the project published somewhere?


----------



## sponge_bob

Alien x said:


> Say what? 6 of the last 8 segments of 5C corridor in BiH have been €15 and €20 mil. per km.


The terrain is brutal so I am not surprised. A half profile motorway from Sarajevo to Mostar would save a lot of money and would deliver most of the benefits most of the time, I suspect it would only be really busy on summer weekends. 

Sarajevo > north should be a 2+2 profile.


----------



## Cahura Mazda

Has the Svilaj bridge been connected?


----------



## atlantis.

Cahura Mazda said:


> Has the Svilaj bridge been connected?


Not yet. The final segment is still not completed.


----------



## AP9J

Cahura Mazda said:


> Has the Svilaj bridge been connected?


Just a little bit left. Sava has made some problems the last few days but nothing serious.


----------



## Cahura Mazda

These guys say it's been connected:

http://proauto.ba/kod-svilaja-na-sa...etku-koridora-vc-koji-povezuje-bih-s-evropom/

https://www.hercegovina.info/vijesti/vijesti/bih/danas-je-spojen-most-kod-svilaja-159597

Strange that Klix and other mainstream media haven't reported it too...


----------



## atlantis.

That is a photoshopped image and fake news. ^^


----------



## JaSamKralj

atlantis. said:


> That is a photoshopped image and fake news. ^^



I don't think it's photoshopped, just an optical illusion.


----------



## ntom

Satellite imagery from last week seems to confirm that the bridge has been connected and even asphalted. But the border facilities don't seem to even have started. I imagine they will take their sweet time.


----------



## nestvaran

Only one half of the bridge is connected and it most certainly has not yet been asphalted. Border crossing on Croatian side is nearly completed, while on the Bosnian side construction works are to begin in May, according to the latest news


----------



## ntom

The southbound carriageway seems pretty black to me. But if the border facilities have not even begun with construction, who's in the hurry about the bridge.


----------



## sponge_bob

ntom said:


> The southbound carriageway seems pretty black to me.


Hmm not sure, could be a shadow from the low sun. 

https://apps.sentinel-hub.com/senti...8-08-01|2019-02-14&atmFilter=&showDates=false


----------



## atlantis.

sponge_bob said:


> Hmm not sure, could be a shadow from the low sun.
> 
> https://apps.sentinel-hub.com/senti...8-08-01|2019-02-14&atmFilter=&showDates=false


Definitely the shadow. See here: https://www.google.com/maps/


----------



## stickedy

ntom said:


> But the border facilities don't seem to even have started. I imagine they will take their sweet time.


But the most important things - the toll booths - have been finished for a long time... :banana:


----------



## Namibija

*Construction of Svilaj Interstate Bridge [BIH - CRO] [A1 - A5] - 26. 01. 2019.* @ Maroje Lukasović


----------



## Namibija




----------



## Namibija




----------



## nestvaran

^^ Very nice looking :cheers:

In other news, construction works on 6km long Johovac-Rudanka section of Vc corridor near Doboj are expected to begin very soon, since tender procedures are over. This section connects with the recently finished Doboj-Banja Luka motorway via planned Johovac interchange https://www.klix.ba/biznis/uskoro-pocinje-izgradnja-dionice-na-koridoru-5c-kroz-rs/190227102

Also, it seems that EBRD is very close to extending 210 euros in loans for the 14km southern continuation of this section, from Rudanka to Medakovo. This essentially represents the Doboj bypass https://www.ebrd.com/work-with-us/projects/psd/corridor-vc-doboj-bypass.html

Here's a map showing this whole 20km stretch from Johovac to Medakovo, thank you ww87


----------



## MichiH

Namibija said:


> *Construction of Svilaj Interstate Bridge [BIH - CRO] [A1 - A5] - 26. 01. 2019.*


Still expected to be opened within 3 months (4 months after the pics were taken) or is there any updated estimation?


----------



## Namibija

MichiH said:


> Still expected to be opened within 3 months (4 months after the pics were taken) or is there any updated estimation?


There was a small ceremony today at the construction site, and assistant of Bosnian minister of traffic and communications, said, that opening ceremony for this bridge will be held in September.


----------



## MichiH

^^ I thought about going there next October (early October) but I guess I'll pass by too early for the bridge


----------



## Cahura Mazda

I'd like to know by how much the bridge contracts/expands seasonally, given it's metal. I'm sure it's been taken into account, just curious to know.


----------



## sponge_bob

Cahura Mazda said:


> I'd like to know by how much the bridge contracts/expands seasonally, given it's metal. I'm sure it's been taken into account, just curious to know.


And do you expect a feckin answer in meters centimetres or millimeters. ??????


----------



## belerophon

Steel expands about 1 Millimeter per meter length in usual summer-winter temperture change. At least in germany this is what you take in account.


----------



## Namibija

*Construction of Zenica Bypass [Klopče - D. Gračanica Section] [A1] - 07. 03. 2019.* @ Klix


----------



## Namibija




----------



## stickedy

Any news about the last part of Zenica bypass?


----------



## atlantis.

stickedy said:


> Any news about the last part of Zenica bypass?


Tender has been awarded. Construction to start shortly.


----------



## Junkie

This Zenica bypass is going too slow I think. They should have finished it at the end of this year but no way for that to happen. And its only the bypass what about the north section up to Doboj >


----------



## theAlien

The Svilaj bridge ... work condition a few days ago (on March 24) 






... The complete steel construction seems to be completed in the next few days.
On the Bosnian side, the construction of the border crossing will be delayed, so it was decided to go with a temporary construction to enable traffic immediately after the completion of the bridge ... I hope somewhere by the end of September


----------



## smokiboy

Why don't they do a combined customes and border on the Croatian side?


----------



## Junkie

^^
Because HR will soon be part of Scengen zone while BiH will have to maintain the crossing

What are you asking is called joint managment border control and its implemented on some Balkan crossings including between non-eu countries


----------



## Namibija

*Construction of Neum - Stolac highway [Babin Do - Broćanac Section] [Žaba Tunnel] [M17.3]*

█ Red - Completed road
█ Green - Road under construction
█ Blue - Tunnel under construction
█ Black - Section in tender procedure
█ Red _Dashed_ - Section in expropriation procedure
█ Orange - Current (substandard) road


----------



## threo2k

Is this going to be a 4lane motorway?


----------



## stickedy

Of course not, it's just a 2 lane National road.


----------



## keber

Will it connect some day to A1?


----------



## Namibija

*Construction of Neum - Stolac highway [Babin Do - Broćanac Section] [Žaba Tunnel] [M17.3] - 25. 03. 2019.*


----------



## Namibija




----------



## Namibija




----------



## Namibija

threo2k said:


> Is this going to be a 4lane motorway?


No, it's going to be high level national road and main connection of Neum, Bosnian town on Adriatic coast and inner Herzegovina.



keber said:


> Will it connect some day to A1?


No, it won't directly, but town of Stolac will have connection on future Počitelj interchange, so this road will have decent connection to A1 in future.


----------



## sponge_bob

Those tunnels are not wide enough for 2 lanes each but because they are long tunnels they will allow cross evacuation if there is ever a fire inside one of them so they are a safety measure for what will is an S2 road.

Shorter tunnels on the same route will have 2 lanes.


----------



## keber

The last part is constructed by Turkish company and they are doing it pretty fast, much faster than it was provably planned in original time plan. By current pace of construction that New opening date is possible.


----------



## Alien x

keber said:


> The last part is constructed by Turkish company and they are doing it pretty fast, much faster than it was provably planned in original time plan. By current pace of construction that New opening date is possible.


Actually they doing it faster because they are concentrated only on the section up to the intersection and not the whole section under contract.


----------



## theAlien

Alien x said:


> Actually they doing it faster because they are concentrated only on the section up to the intersection and not the whole section under contract.


... or even more in detail: the complete section is divided into the south section and the north section. The south section is essential for the opening of the Zenica Bypass, the north section will end in 2021.


----------



## MichiH

theAlien said:


> ... or even more in detail: the complete section is divided into the south section and the north section. The south section is essential for the opening of the Zenica Bypass, the north section will end in 2021.


Sorry, but... The length of the Zenica bypass is... 12km. From Zenica-North to Zenica-South exit, isn't it?

Is the section north of the Zenica-North exit also already (partially) u/c? The next exit should be south of Nemila, a distance of about 10km.

I did I messed it up?


----------



## Alien x

MichiH said:


> Sorry, but... The length of the Zenica bypass is... 12km. From Zenica-North to Zenica-South exit, isn't it?
> 
> Is the section north of the Zenica-North exit also already (partially) u/c? The next exit should be south of Nemila, a distance of about 10km.
> 
> I did I messed it up?


Zenica-North to Zenica-South is 10,1 km (from exit to exit) but the three sections that constitute it are 12 km


----------



## arctic_carlos

MichiH said:


> Sorry, but... The length of the Zenica bypass is... 12km. From Zenica-North to Zenica-South exit, isn't it?
> 
> Is the section north of the Zenica-North exit also already (partially) u/c? The next exit should be south of Nemila, a distance of about 10km.
> 
> I did I messed it up?


North of Zenica, the section Zenica - Ponirak - Vranduk is also under construction, at least since late 2019 (I think it's missing on your list). 

Earthworks are already visible on Sentinel Hub, and images of the works can be seen in the following post from last December:



JaSamKralj said:


> *Vranduk - Ponirak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excavators above the Ponirak - Koprivna road
> 
> 
> *Ponirak - Tunnel Zenica*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ponirak village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Northern entrances of tunnel "Zenica" (2474 m) in Ponirak
> 
> 
> *Tunnel Zenica - Donja Gračanica*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viaduct "Donja Gračanica" (380 m)


----------



## MichiH

Sorry... About the section north of Zenica-North.... Once anything will be opened for traffic, will there be a temporary access to M17 south of Nemila (~9km) or can the motorway only be opened up to the next exit "Poprikuše" at Golubinja (~19km)?



nestvaran said:


> As for A1 sections north of Zenica, during last two weeks there have been news about the outcome of two tenders, so now the situation is as follows (map below):
> 
> Section *Donja Gračanica-Vraca* - contract was awarded to Cengiz Insaat (Turkey), this is also the last section of Zenica bypass and includes Zenica North exit
> Section *Vraca-Ponirak* - tender is closed and two companies applied, so it will be awarded either to Euroasfalt (BiH) or Cengiz (Turkey). This section is comprised of a single 2,5 km tunnel
> Section *Ponirak-Vranduk* - contract was awarded to Hering (BiH) and Azvirt (Azerbaijan)
> Section *Vranduk-Nemila* - call for prequalification is open
> Section *Nemila-Poprikuše* - tender was closed in October 2018 but there have been no news about it since, so it probably failed and will be announced again. This section includes one exit and a 3,5 km long tunnel


Are all subsections awarded now? Vranduk-Nemila is (Source), Vraca-Ponirak is u/c according to the pics in the previous post ("Tunnel Zenica" section), but what's about Nemila-Poprikuše?
What's the estimated opening of the next section (or next two section openings if there is a parital opening up to south of Nemila), late 2021, 2022? 202x?


----------



## Namibija

*Construction of Medjugorje - Pocitelj section [A1] - 20/02/2020* @ Klix


----------



## JaSamKralj

MichiH said:


> Sorry... About the section north of Zenica-North.... Once anything will be opened for traffic, will there be a temporary access to M17 south of Nemila (~9km) or can the motorway only be opened up to the next exit "Poprikuše" at Golubinja (~19km)?
> 
> 
> 
> Are all subsections awarded now? Vranduk-Nemila is (Source), Vraca-Ponirak is u/c according to the pics in the previous post ("Tunnel Zenica" section), but what's about Nemila-Poprikuše?
> What's the estimated opening of the next section (or next two section openings if there is a parital opening up to south of Nemila), late 2021, 2022? 202x?


Poprikuše - Nemila 5.5 km (Tender published www.jpautoceste.ba/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/Construction-Of-Section-Poprikuse-Nemila.pdf Result unknown)
Nemila - Vranduk 5.6 km (Tender published (prequalification) http://www.jpautoceste.ba/wp-content/uploads/2019/04/Poziv-za-pretkvalifikacijuNemila-Vranduk.pdf Result unknown)
*Vranduk - Ponirak 5.3 km (Under construction - completion is expected mid-2021)
Ponirak - Tunel Zenica (Vraca) 2.7 km (Under construction - completion is expected by the end of 2021)
Tunel Zenica (Vraca) - Zenica north 1.8 km (Under construction - completion is expected mid-2021)
Zenica north - Donja Gračanica 2.1 km (Under construction - completion is expected by the end of 2020)
Donja Gračanica - Klopče 5.8 km (Under construction - completion is expected by the end of 2020)**
Klopče - Drivuša 2.2 km (Constructed, not in use)*

Tunel Zenica (Vraca) - Zenica north 1.8 km and Zenica north - Donja Gračanica 2.1 km was tendered as one section but in reality it's divided into two lots, so that Cengiz can focus on finishing the last bit of Zenica bypass. 

Zenica bypass are effectively these three sections:
Zenica north - Donja Gračanica 2.1 km 
Donja Gračanica - Klopče 5.8 km
Klopče - Drivuša 2.2 km
Current opening deadline of the bypass is 25 November 2020, Statehood Day of Bosnia.

There is no planned exit in Nemila. Next exit after Zenica north will be in Poprikuše (Žepče south).


----------



## JaSamKralj

*Corridor Vc, section Počitelj – Zvirovići (11.1 km)*


----------



## JaSamKralj

*Viaduct "Donja Gračanica" (380 m)*

Section Tunel Zenica (Vraca) - Zenica north - Donja Gračanica (tunnel Pečuj).
The contractor is Cengiz insaat Sanayi ve Ticaret A.S. (Turkey).


----------



## JaSamKralj

> *Bosnia-Herzegovina takes 140 Million Euros Loan for Highway Construction *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> February 27, 2020 7:00 PM
> 
> Deputy Chairman of the Council of Ministers of Bosnia-Herzegovina and Minister of Finance and Treasury Vjekoslav Bevanda and Director of the European Investment Bank (EIB) for Slovenia, Croatia and the Western Balkans Mateo Rivellini signed on Thursday a Financing Agreement relating to the construction of two motorway sections on the Corridor 5C, Avaz news portal reports.
> 
> Bevanda said at a press conference that the agreement signed had secured 140 million euros loan from the European Investment Bank intended for the construction of a 6.9 kilometer highway on the Tarcin-Ivan section, from Sarajevo to Mostar.
> 
> He stressed that the works were demanding, including the construction of the Ivan tunnel and two viaducts on that section. The second part of the funds will be directed to the Poprikusa – Nemil section in Zenica-Doj Canton, with a total length of 5.5 kilometers and a 3.6-kilometer two-way tunnel will be built.
> 
> “Needless to say, how important each kilometer of the highway is on Corridor 5C, how complex these jobs are. That is why we are grateful that they recognize such important projects at the European Investment Bank. The construction of the Tarcin – Ivan section is expected by 2022, and works on the Poprikusa – Nemila section by 2023,”Bevanda said.
> 
> He also stated that the loan was allocated to the Federation of BiH, and the beneficiary is the Public Company “Highways of the Federation of BiH”. The terms, he said, are favorable, the repayment period is 25 years, including a grace period of six years. The interest is fixed or variable, agreed before each installment is paid. EIB Director for Slovenia, Croatia and the Western Balkans Rivelini characterized Corridor 5C as one of the most important infrastructure projects in BiH.
> 
> The head of the EU Delegation to BiH, Johann Sattler, stressed that the construction of the highway means shorter travel times, increased traffic safety, and reduced levels of air pollution, which is especially important for major industrial cities. This also means better trade links with neighbors, but also with the EU, which will create jobs.


https://www.sarajevotimes.com/bosni...-million-euros-loan-for-highway-construction/


----------



## corvus_edin

DONJA GRACANICA - 4th march 2020
section of the VC corridor northern of Zenica

google maps


----------



## crv303

Hello my dear readers. 

I have a small wish for you. I am constructing the SNV-Font which will be available for free when it's ready. I have the original construction papers from the swiss governement, but only for the latin script. 
Now I want to construct the cyriilic letters, same as the Dj letter in latin. I need some very high resolution pictures from road signs from Bosnia and Hercegovina. The bigger and sharper, the better (where they show cyrrilic letters in SNV-font). I would do it by myself, but it will take a long time, till I will make my next trip to the balkans.
It does not have to be a straight picture, it can also be taken from the side (if there is enough of information left).
I have already, some good pictures from a guy in Bulgaria, but there the small letter "d" is a bit different and I need a lot of more letters ;-)
Maybe you have also "old" yugoslavian road sign-letters (in high resolution, I found some pictures hiere in the forum, but the resolution is to low) , so that I can make the "correct" signs above the letters "s" "c" and "z".
could you please help me and send some pictures by email (I will answer on PM) or send a link for downloading some "high resolution letter pictures".
Kind regards, and thanks in advance,
Leo


----------



## sponge_bob

crv303 said:


> Hello my dear readers.
> 
> I have a small wish for you. I am constructing the SNV-Font which will be available for free when it's ready.
> Leo


I thought that was spam but I changed my mind. 

The font in question is this one in the link below and what is needed is high quality photos of road signs from FY so that the poster can check Diacrits when generating characters. 

Big bonus to anybody who can link an illustrated FY road signs manual from back in the day.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SNV_(typeface)

That what you want crv303 ?


----------



## crv303

sponge_bob said:


> ...
> 
> That what you want crv303 ?


YEAHJ.. that's it ... It would be great, wheather you and all other could help me doing that... :banana:


----------



## nestvaran

Zenica bypass

*Donja Gračanica - Klopče 5,8 km

















*





























*Vraca (Tunel Zenica) - Donja Gračanica 3,9 km*


----------



## nestvaran

*Vranduk - Ponirak 5,3 km* i *Ponirak - Vraca (Tunel Zenica) 2,7 km*


----------



## nestvaran

Sections Buna-Počitelj and Počitelj-Zvirovići (20 km in total). Satellite imagery from yesterday


----------



## Alien x

Zenica Bypass


slow burn73 said:


>





Lamela said:


>





Alien x said:


> skoronikako - Forum Klix.ba





theAlien said:


> 08.04.2020.


----------



## threo2k

Somebody who knows when the entire A1 in Bosnia will be finished?


----------



## stickedy

How can somebody know something like that?


----------



## Namibija

*Svilaj Bridge [BIH - CRO] [A1] - 25. 05. 2020.*


----------



## JackFrost

So inauguration is when?


----------



## theAlien

^^
Approximately another year.


----------



## SRC_100

Namibija said:


> *Svilaj Bridge [BIH - CRO] [A1] - 25. 05. 2020.*


Well done!


----------



## JaSamKralj

Viaduct Babina Rijeka





Viaduct Donja Gračanica


----------



## Namibija

*Construction of Zenica Bypass [Donja Gračanica - Vraca] [4,0 km] - 25. 05. 2020.*


----------



## Namibija




----------



## JaSamKralj

The Italian consultancy firm IRD Engineering will supervise the construction of the Poprikuše (Žepče south) - Nemila (5.5 km) section.



http://www.jpautoceste.ba/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/Contract-Award-Notice-Supervision-of-Section-Poprikuse-Nemila.pdf


----------



## nestvaran

Detailed maps of section Mostar North-Mostar South surfaced










































PDF: AC Mostar sj-Mostar jug.pdf


----------



## The Wild Boy

Anything new regarding highways in Bosnia? 
What new projects are they starting? 
What's about to be finished soon? 
This thread has been dead for a while.


----------



## Theijs

The Wild Boy said:


> Anything new regarding highways in Bosnia?
> What new projects are they starting?
> What's about to be finished soon?
> This thread has been dead for a while.


Mind your words and take a serious look at the (frequency of the) updates here.


----------



## Namibija

The Wild Boy said:


> Anything new regarding highways in Bosnia?
> What new projects are they starting?
> What's about to be finished soon?
> This thread has been dead for a while.


There is news, photos and some grand opening announced, but since the new forum design is by my opinion a total disaster, I am using this forum, much less than before, and by my personal observation others are using it less as well, or at least, they are contributing less, so this topic seems a little bit inactive, but it is not in practice.


*Zenica Bypass (10 km) (A1) is announced for grand opening on November 25, 2020.* (_Statehood Day of Bosnia and Herzegovina_)
*Road Show, organized by public company Motorways of FB&H, was held for Prenj tunnel (single tube - 10 km) (A1) and Mostar Bypass (15 km) (A1) projects, and 17 companies are interested for Prenj tunnel construction, while 15 companies are interested for Mostar Bypass construction.*
*Highway Neum - Stolac (36 km) (M17.3) is announced to be completely finished by the end of 2021*, *while Žaba tunnel (single tube - 975 m) on this highway is announced to be opened in September 2020**.*
*Svilaj Interstate bridge (660 m) (A1) is officially finished, and is waiting for completion of border crossing on Bosnian side in order to be functional.*
*Drilling of the Ivan tunnel (double tube - 1,7 km) (A1) is going faster than it was planned according to public company Motorways of FB&H.*
*Problems with underground water streams on construction of Hranjen tunnel (single tube - 5,5 km) (M5) have been solved, and almost 1 kilometre of this tunnel have been drilled.*


----------



## The Wild Boy

Namibija said:


> There is news, photos and some grand opening announced, but since the new forum design is by my opinion a total disaster, I am using this forum, much less than before, and by my personal observation others are using it, or at least, they are contributing less so this topic seems a little bit inactive, but it is not in practice.
> 
> 
> *Zenica Bypass (10 km) (A1) is announced for grand opening on November 25, 2020.* (_Statehood Day of Bosnia and Herzegovina_)
> *Road Show, organized by public company Motorways of FB&H, was held for Prenj tunnel (single tube - 10 km) (A1) and Mostar Bypass (15 km) (A1) projects, and 17 companies are interested for Prenj tunnel construction, while 15 companies are interested for Mostar Bypass construction.*
> *Highway Neum - Stolac (36 km) (M17.3) is announced to be completely finished by the end of 2021*, *while Žaba tunnel (single tube - 975 m) on this highway is announced to be opened in September 2020**.*
> *Svilaj Interstate bridge (660 m) (A1) is officially finished, and is waiting for completion of border crossing on Bosnian side in order to be functional.*
> *Drilling of the Ivan tunnel (double tube - 1,7 km) (A1) is going faster than it was planned according to public company Motorways of FB&H.*
> *Problems with underground water streams on construction of Hranjen tunnel (single tube - 5,5 km) (M5) have been solved, and almost 1 kilometre of this tunnel have been drilled.*


So by 2022,A1 from Sarajevo to the Border with Croatia (Svilaj Bridge) will be in use, or is it too early to say so?


----------



## Namibija

The Wild Boy said:


> So by 2022,A1 from Sarajevo to the Border with Croatia (Svilaj Bridge) will be in use, or is it too early to say so?


No, in 2022, border crossing Svilaj will be opened, and 11 kilometres section, Odžak - Svilaj, including Svilaj border bridge will become functional.

But missing link.between Odžak and Sarajevo is over 100 kilometres long. Motorway, north of Sarajevo has been built up to Zenica South interchange (Drivuša), another 10 kilometres, up to Zenica North interchange (Donja Gračanica) will be opened by the end of November. 

There is three sections in construction, north of Zenica North interchange (Donja Gračanica - Vraca, Vraca - Ponirak, Ponirak - Vranduk), and two are in tender procedure (Vranduk - Nemila, Nemila - Poprikuše).

While for Žepče bypass (Poprikuše - Ozimice) and section Ozimice - Medakovo, projects are not even finished yet. 

For the sections Medakovo - Karuše and Doboj bypas (Karuše - Rudanka), there is tender procedure, and section Rudanka - Johovac is under construcion, but there is no any activity for construction Johovac - Odžak section, so Sarajevo and Svilaj won't be connected in next 5 to 10 years.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

'the first motorway of Bosnia is A1 north of Sarajevo, opened in 2002'.

It turns out this is not the case.

On 14 August 2000, the M17 bypass of Ilidža opened to traffic, which is just outside of Sarajevo. It was a 4.4 km four lane divided highway that had autoput status at that time.



AUTOPUT ILI NE












Thanks to _Palance_ for the research!

Original posting: [BiH] Bosnië-Herzegovina - Bosna i Hercegovina - Pagina 27 - Wegenforum


----------



## Namibija

It is not motorway it is expressway actually, since we did not have motorways at that time, so some people claimed it was motorway.

Anyways this expressway is a monument to transitional period of Bosnia and Herzegovina, lot of things there look like some improvisation or they were done poorly.

But it is still functional road and is waiting for a missing link of Sarajevo Bypass, LOT 3B section which will connect ending part of this expressway at Mostarsko raskršće to Vlakovo interchange on A1.


----------



## sponge_bob

Namibija said:


> *Road Show, organized by public company Motorways of FB&H, was held for Prenj tunnel (single tube - 10 km) (A1) and Mostar Bypass (15 km) (A1) projects*


According to a procurement notice on the EBRD website the tunnel is to be 12.4km long.






View Notice | ECEPP







ecepp.ebrd.com





When was the second tube, (shown in this fairly recent flythrough of the section containing the tunnel), dropped???


----------



## Alien x

ChrisZwolle said:


> 'the first motorway of Bosnia is A1 north of Sarajevo, opened in 2002'.
> 
> It turns out this is not the case.
> 
> On 14 August 2000, the M17 bypass of Ilidža opened to traffic, which is just outside of Sarajevo. It was a 4.4 km four lane divided highway that had autoput status at that time.
> 
> 
> 
> AUTOPUT ILI NE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to _Palance_ for the research!
> 
> Original posting: [BiH] Bosnië-Herzegovina - Bosna i Hercegovina - Pagina 27 - Wegenforum


Beyond the fact that bypass of Ilidža it was not a motorway but an expressway. The first motorway of Bosnia is A1 north of Sarajevo did not open in 2002 but july 2003, in 2002 only the new carriageway and the started the reconstruction of the old road to create 2x2 with emergency lanes except on the reconstructed old section.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Autoputevi Republike Srpske has announced a tender for a 70 kilometer motorway from Vukosavlje - Brčko - Bijeljina - Rača (Serbian border). The value is estimated at 1.3 billion KM (€ 665 million).









Raspisan tender od 1,3 milijarde KM za autoput Vukosavlje - Rača


„Autoputevi RS“ raspisali su danas međunarodni tender za gradnju tri dionice autoputa od Vukosavlja do Rače, vrijednosti 1,3 milijarde maraka bez PDV-a.



www.capital.ba


----------



## Namibija

ChrisZwolle said:


> Autoputevi Republike Srpske has announced a tender for a 70 kilometer motorway from Vukosavlje - Brčko - Bijeljina - Rača (Serbian border). The value is estimated at 1.3 billion KM (€ 665 million).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raspisan tender od 1,3 milijarde KM za autoput Vukosavlje - Rača
> 
> 
> „Autoputevi RS“ raspisali su danas međunarodni tender za gradnju tri dionice autoputa od Vukosavlja do Rače, vrijednosti 1,3 milijarde maraka bez PDV-a.
> 
> 
> 
> www.capital.ba


There is no official funding source for these sections. This tender does not include road within Brčko District territory, but will rely on Brčko Bypass, recently opened, 1+1 bypass road around city of Brčko.


----------



## nestvaran

ChrisZwolle said:


> Autoputevi Republike Srpske has announced a tender for a 70 kilometer motorway from Vukosavlje - Brčko - Bijeljina - Rača (Serbian border). The value is estimated at 1.3 billion KM (€ 665 million).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raspisan tender od 1,3 milijarde KM za autoput Vukosavlje - Rača
> 
> 
> „Autoputevi RS“ raspisali su danas međunarodni tender za gradnju tri dionice autoputa od Vukosavlja do Rače, vrijednosti 1,3 milijarde maraka bez PDV-a.
> 
> 
> 
> www.capital.ba


Any bid should also include at least 85% of the needed funding for which the Government of Republika Srpska will provide guarantees.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Who would be responsible for motorway construction in Brčko district?


----------



## nestvaran

ChrisZwolle said:


> Who would be responsible for motorway construction in Brčko district?


If it ever comes to that point, then the road authority of Brčko District


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Namibija said:


>


good work !!


----------



## nestvaran

Official signing of the construction contract worth 77 million Euros for 5 km-long section Tarčin-Ivan (A1 south of Sarajevo) will be held on Monday with companies Euroasfalt (BiH) and Granit (MK). We have had reports from the ground that the construction works have already begun. Construction of the Ivan tunnel from the map below began in November 2019. The deadline is 20 months (source: U ponedjeljak potpisivanje Ugovora o izgradnji dionice Tarčin – Konjic, poddionica Tarčin – Ivan, LOT 1, Tarčin - ulaz u tunel Ivan - JP Autoceste FBiH)








Picture from 11 days ago shows early works on the bridge (most) M2 on the map


slow burn73 said:


> View attachment 389039
> 
> ?🤔


----------



## Namibija

ChrisZwolle said:


> Who would be responsible for motorway construction in Brčko district?


*JP Putevi Brčko / Public company Roads of Brčko*

They have conducted project of Brčko Bypass as well, first limited access road in Brčko District.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A contract has been signed for the construction of 4.9 kilometer of A1 between Tarčin and the Tunnel Ivan. The contractor is a consortium between Euro-Asfalt and Granit. The contract value is € 78 million including VAT. The deadline is 20 months (April 2022).









Potpisan Ugovor o izgradnji poddionice Tarčin – ulaz u tunel Ivan - JP Autoceste FBiH


Danas je u sjedištu JP Autoceste FBiH u Mostaru potpisan Ugovor o izgradnji dionice Tarčin – Konjic, poddionica Tarčin – Ivan, ...




www.jpautoceste.ba


----------



## nestvaran

Commencement of tendering procedure was announced for construction of 9 km-long section Mostar South - Kvanj tunnel (video). Tendering for the Kvanj tunnel (2,8 km) itself began in late 2019 and the call is still open. Since the rest of the A1 south of Kvanj till the border with Croatia is either U/C or completed, this means that in the next three to four years the entire stretch of A1 south of Mostar will be finished.








Uskoro objavljivanje tendera za dionicu Mostar jug - tunel Kvanj: 120 miliona KM za novi dio autoputa ka moru


Na zvaničnoj stranici Evropske banke za obnovu i razvoj (EBRD) objavljen je početak tenderske procedure za nastavak radova na Koridoru 5C




avaz.ba


----------



## nestvaran

Section Buna-Počitelj




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=3761160290564056&id=151598528186935


----------



## The Wild Boy

Mostar will get a motorway bypass too, right? 

After Mostar comes the big project, Prenj Tunnel, then the rest is Prenj, Konjic and Konjic Tunel Ivan, then Tunel Ivan - Tarčin. 

All of these seems that it could be completed long before 2030,minus the Tunel Prenj, and once it all gets completed with that large tunel it's going to link Sarajevo with Croatia's A1 motorway. Nice! 

By the way at Tunel Ivan will they just build another parallel tube to the existing one, and renovate the existing tunel tube + curves realignment, because there's some sharp curves there already, or will they build 2 new separate motorway tunel tubes?


----------



## nestvaran

The Wild Boy said:


> Mostar will get a motorway bypass too, right?


Of course, financing for Mostar bypass (also known as section Mostar North-Mostar South) is already there and tendering for it should begin more or less together with the Prenj tunnel.



The Wild Boy said:


> By the way at Tunel Ivan will they just build another parallel tube to the existing one, and renovate the existing tunel tube + curves realignment, because there's some sharp curves there already, or will they build 2 new separate motorway tunel tubes?


A new tunnel is being bored which is both longer (2,7 km vs 650m) and at a lower elevation than the existing one on the M17 road so the Ivan mountain pass will be avoided completely.


----------



## nestvaran

Section Johovac-Rudanka


----------



## nestvaran




----------



## sponge_bob

That is one SERIOUSLY empty motorway.  


nestvaran said:


>


----------



## MichiH

sponge_bob said:


> That is one SERIOUSLY empty motorway.


yep, because it's tolled......


----------



## nestvaran

sponge_bob said:


> That is one SERIOUSLY empty motorway.


Traffic dropped significantly because people travel less due to Covid restrictions and freight traffic also decreased due to economic slowdown and a drop in international trade. Although even prior to the pandemic the traffic intensity was around 5000 daily, I'd say it is now halved or even worse (no officially published data unfortunately by motorway authorities, only traffic data that is reported to the public is number of vehicles that pass through toll booths annually, and even that is reported cumulatively and not for individual toll stations). Traffic should start increasing significantly once the situation is back to normal and the Sava bridge with the connection to Croatian A3 is finished


MichiH said:


> yep, because it's tolled......


And that too  IMO motorways in Bosnia should not be tolled at all, the economic benefit of everyone using the motorways instead of local traffic avoiding them would definitely outweigh the toll revenues, especially considering the added cost of constructing toll booths + trumpet interchanges on every exit when some other kinds of interchanges would be cheaper and in some cases even more suitable. Not to mention that it would be easier to add more frequent exits


----------



## Namibija

It will be definitely most popular route towards Western Europe, once a A1 link to this motorway, expands to the town of Žepče at least, and Gradiška interstate bridge (U/C) completes with the link between the bridge and Okučani interchange at A3 motorway in Croatia.


----------



## The Wild Boy

I can't understand 1 thing. 

Okay Banja Luka has an express road connection to the motorway, but Doboj and not only Doboj but many other cities in Bosnia are not properly linked with the motorway system, and they all just use normal 1+1 regional roads, which imo is bad. 

They could at least make a 2+2 boulevard or even better a 2+2 express road which would properly connect bigger cities with the motorway system, because from what i saw in that video there were more vehicles on the regional road at Doboj than on the motorway. 

Shame that they are just ignoring and not making proper connections with big cities that need proper connections to the motorway system.


----------



## nestvaran

Contract for construction of section Poprikuše-Nemila on the A1 was signed today and works will begin shortly. 5,5 km-long section includes 3,7 kilometer Golubinja tunnel, one exit, two viaducts, two bridges over the Bosna river and a traffic control center primarily serving the tunnel.








Potpisan ugovor o izgradnji dionice Poprikuše – Nemila vrijedan 208 miliona eura


U sjedištu JP Autoceste FBiH u Mostaru danas je upriličeno potpisivanje Ugovora o izgradnji dionice Poprikuše - Nemila u vrijednosti od 208.059.247 eura.




www.klix.ba




Map: OpenStreetMap


----------



## kostas97

Are the Bradina - Tarcin and Zenica - Nemila sections already U/C as indicated in OSM?


----------



## nestvaran

kostas97 said:


> Are the Bradina - Tarcin and Zenica - Nemila sections already U/C as indicated in OSM?


Yes


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There is satellite imagery in Google Earth dated 11 August 2020 that shows the motorway under construction between Zenica and Nemila.


----------



## Namibija

Some autumn updates on motorway construction in Bosnia ...

*Construction of Zenica tunnel [2,4 km] [A1] - 05. 11. 2020.*


----------



## Namibija

*Construction of Ponirak - Vranduk section [5,3 km] [A1] - 05. 11. 2020.*


----------



## Namibija




----------



## Namibija

*Construction of Gradiška interstate bridge [BiH - CRO] [E661] - 05. 11. 2020.* @ SBplus


----------



## nestvaran

Johovac interchange and the remainder of the Johovac-Rudanka section


----------



## Namibija

*Zenica Bypass [A1] [10 km] [COM] - 24. 11. 2020.* @ Public Company Motorways of FB&H


----------



## Namibija




----------



## Namibija

Even though, Zenica Bypass is announced to be opened tomorrow, video premiere of driving on this section which is published today, shows that it is hardly possible that Zenica Bypass is going to be ready for grand opening tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The wording in the press release is unclear as to whether it actually opened to traffic or was just 'completed':









Izgrađeno 11 kilometara autoceste na Zeničkoj obilaznici - JP Autoceste FBiH


JP Autoceste FBiH uspješno je završilo radove na izgradnji Zeničke zaobilaznice, jedne od najzahtjevnijih dionica na Koridoru Vc. Ovaj dio autoceste ...




www.jpautoceste.ba





Also, what would be the north end of the motorway if it really opened to traffic? Open Street map doesn't show an interchange on the northern part of the motorway at Zenica.

This satellite image was taken on 11 August 2020. Is there a temporary endpoint or full interchange?


----------



## Alien x

ChrisZwolle said:


> The wording in the press release is unclear as to whether it actually opened to traffic or was just 'completed':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izgrađeno 11 kilometara autoceste na Zeničkoj obilaznici - JP Autoceste FBiH
> 
> 
> JP Autoceste FBiH uspješno je završilo radove na izgradnji Zeničke zaobilaznice, jedne od najzahtjevnijih dionica na Koridoru Vc. Ovaj dio autoceste ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpautoceste.ba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what would be the north end of the motorway if it really opened to traffic? Open Street map doesn't show an interchange on the northern part of the motorway at Zenica.
> 
> This satellite image was taken on 11 August 2020. Is there a temporary endpoint or full interchange?


It's a full interchange just very unorthodox, relatively small roundabout under this section.













at around 1 min mark, all seems sloppy


----------



## nestvaran

It probably won't be open today since there are still works to be done. Here's a video from (presumably) today




__ https://www.facebook.com/1145900061/posts/10223539121963260


----------



## nestvaran

Here is a nice video of the entire section + connector to the M17. We have just had a public announcement that the motorway opening will be postponed until the works are finished. No further information was provided regarding the opening date














Pogledajte kako izgleda (ne)završena dionica Zeničke obilaznice na Koridoru 5C


Veliki radovi na izgradnji Zeničke obilaznice su završeni, ali građani Bosne i Hercegovine ovu dionicu još uvijek neće moći koristiti s obzirom da još uvijek ni...




www.klix.ba


----------



## theAlien

ChrisZwolle said:


> Also, what would be the north end of the motorway if it really opened to traffic? Open Street map doesn't show an interchange on the northern part of the motorway at Zenica.


----------



## SRC_100

Zenica bypass is impressive ... well done


----------



## The Wild Boy

Namibija said:


>


On the first few pictures, the 3rd lane is a climbing lane?

Also this is becoming a tradition , this motorway is already open for traffic passing illegally.


----------



## Itinerantur

Ever considered poeple working on the construction site can make videos as well?


----------



## stickedy

Alien x said:


> The so-called 'missing' tender has been close for almost 6 months but the expropriation for the section is not finished, so the construction contract has not been signed. It will not delay anything because the next section due date is 42 months (40 now) due to a 3,6km tunnel.


Ah, great! That I did not know, thanks!


----------



## The Wild Boy

Happy new 2021 guys!

May 2021 bring joy, health, happiness, luck and may all wishes be fulfilled!
And of course, no more covid!

Hoping to see more important projects in Bosnia inaugurated and built in the period of 2021 / 2022!

Wish you all the best, 
your dear forum member.


----------



## JaSamKralj

*Construction of section Ponirak - Vranduk (5.3 km) - 30. 12. 2020.*


----------



## Autobahn89

Any news on Zenica bypass? When will they reopen it?


----------



## Namibija

*Construction of Zvirovići - Počitelj section [LOT 2 - Počitelj Bridge] - 20. 01. 2021.*


----------



## Namibija




----------



## Namibija

*Construction of Rudanka - Johovac section [5.65 km] - January / February 2021* @ Integral Inžinjering


----------



## Namibija




----------



## Namibija

*Construction of Nemila - Poprikuše section [5.5 km] - February 25, 2021* @ Klix


----------



## Namibija

*Construction of Ponirak - Vranduk section [5.3 km] - February 17, 2021* @ NNagib


----------



## Namibija




----------



## Namibija

*Construction of Tarčin - Ivan section - March 1, 2021 [6.6 km]* @ PC Motorways of FB&H


----------



## Namibija

*Construction of Počitelj - Buna section - February 22, 2021 [7.2 km]* @ Hering


----------



## Namibija




----------



## Namibija

*Construction of Zvirovići - Počitelj section [11 km] - February 23, 2021* @ PC Motorways of FB&H


----------



## Namibija




----------



## Namibija




----------



## Namibija

*Construction of Gradiška interstate bridge [462 m] [BiH - CRO] - March 3, 2021* @ IGH Institut


----------



## The Wild Boy

Great progress. That interchange on the first picture is massive. Sure it must be connecting some big cities and other countries as well. 

Btw, can i see a map of all motorways under construction in Bosnia? Is anything updated on OSM?


----------



## Namibija

The Wild Boy said:


> Great progress. That interchange on the first picture is massive. Sure it must be connecting some big cities and other countries as well.
> 
> Btw, can i see a map of all motorways under construction in Bosnia? Is anything updated on OSM?


----------



## Uppsala

Namibija said:


> The bridge is finished, border crossing at Croatian side is finished, toll booths on both side are finished, the only issue was border crossing at Bosnian side which is currently under construction.
> 
> The bridge is scheduled for opening on March 1, 2021 which represents Independence Day of Bosnia and Herzegovina.



How is the opening of the motorway across the border with Croatia at Svilaj now? An earlier post three months ago claimed that the bridge would open on March 1. Now it's March 4th. So is the bridge open to traffic now? So is it possible to drive into Bosnia and Herzegovina from the Croatian A3 now?


----------



## theAlien

^^
No ... still under construction. The opening is expected sometime in the summer.


----------



## kostas97

Why isn't the Banja Luka - Doboj motorway numbered (A2 for example)??


----------



## Namibija

*Newsletter on motorway construction in Bosnia and Herzegovina*

*National Ministry of Communications and Transport announced opening of Svilaj Border Crossing for June 2021*










Last obstacle for Odžak - Svilaj section [10 km] and Svilaj interstate bridge [660 m] to be fully operative, border crossing on Bosnian side is under construction and announced for opening during June 2021. Construction of this section started in September 2013 and it was opened in December 2017 with no practical use, since primary function of this section, interstate traffic, was not possible. Construction of interstate bridge started in March 2017 and it was finished in May 2020 but it is not in use since bureaucratic issues delayed start of construction of border crossing on Bosnian side of the bridge. Opening of the Svilaj border crossing and putting the Odžak - Svilaj section and Svilaj bridge in function was first announced for March 1, 2021, but opening was prolonged to June 2021, which seems like more realistic date.

*Zenica Tunnel length extended for almost one kilometer*










Zenica tunnel which is under construction was sole element of Vraca - Ponirak section which contractor is domestic company Euro Asfalt and it's original length was supposed to be 2.475 meters, left tube and 2.420 meters, right tube. Neighbouring section from the southern point is Donja Gračanica - Vraca section which contrator is Turkish company Cengiz İnşaat. After observing some footage from construction of this section, last year and satellite imagery, members of Skyscrapercity forum concluded that project of Zenica tunnel is changed, and southern entrance of this tunnel is moved almost one kilometer further. This information was confirmed by Public Company Motorways of Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina on their website where they stated that they are in process of obtaining a new construction permit according which new length of Zenica tunnel will be 3.324 meters, left tube and 3.371 meters, right tube. So, construction of Zenica tunnel is now part of two sections and it's construction is conducted by two contractors.

*Chinese contractors started to work on inter-regional intersection of Vc corridor and Adriatic - Ionian motorway*










Even if it was earlier mentioned in some news report regarding construction of Zvirovići - Počitelj section [11 km], now it is official, Inter-regional intersection of Vc corridor and planned Adriatic - Ionian motorway is under construction since it's construction site is visible from satellite imagery. Design for this intersection was additionally provided and it is pretty ambitious move, since Adriatic - Ionian motorway or Blue corridor is a futuristic project which will connect Kalmata in Greece with Trieste in Italy using a route near coast of Adriatic sea and Ionian sea. This intersection will be used for a local traffic until start of realization of Adriatic - Ionian motorway project in Bosnia and Herzegovina.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Namibija said:


> bureaucratic issues


What do they mean with this? First time ever hearing such word. 
Or is it corruption after all?


----------



## Alien x

No, new president (JP Autoceste) is be chosen in May so the three ruling parties are sabotaging each other in order to get their candidate into position to be able to start construction, when elected, for most of the 5C corridor seeing how funding for 90% of remaining work has been secured.


----------



## MichiH

kostas97 said:


> Why isn't the Banja Luka - Doboj motorway numbered (A2 for example)??


Republika Srpska did not number their motorways. If I'm not mistaken, they introduced road numbers in 2019 or 2020(?) but have not yet signposted them. The road numbers are: A1 for Gradinska - Banja Luka and A2 for Banja Luka - Doboj. So, BIH has two A1 motorways


----------



## xbox36O

Namibija said:


> *Chinese contractors started to work on inter-regional intersection of Vc corridor and Adriatic - Ionian motorway*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it was earlier mentioned in some news report regarding construction of Zvirovići - Počitelj section [11 km], now it is official, Inter-regional intersection of Vc corridor and planned Adriatic - Ionian motorway is under construction since it's construction site is visible from satellite imagery. Design for this intersection was additionally provided and it is pretty ambitious move, since Adriatic - Ionian motorway or Blue corridor is a futuristic project which will connect Kalmata in Greece with Trieste in Italy using a route near coast of Adriatic sea and Ionian sea. This intersection will be used for a local traffic until start of realization of Adriatic - Ionian motorway project in Bosnia and Herzegovina.


Thank you for a lot of uppdates. I find this interesting because croatia has prepared an interchange too. Has Bosnia done any specific studies of a possible route for the adriatic corridor? I have seen maps but maybe more then that is not a priority. I guess croatia would want the adriatic corridor too and I believe two parallel motorways wont be built.


----------



## Namibija

xbox36O said:


> Thank you for a lot of uppdates. I find this interesting because croatia has prepared an interchange too. Has Bosnia done any specific studies of a possible route for the adriatic corridor? I have seen maps but maybe more then that is not a priority. I guess croatia would want the adriatic corridor too and I believe two parallel motorways wont be built.


This is some basic route, Počitelj - Ravno - Trebinje - border with Montenegro. Actually Croatia already has it's part of Adriatic - Ionian motorway and it is called Dalmatina motorway. If Bosnia, Montenegro and Albania, construct their parts within, we will have Adriatic - Ionian motorway.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Btw keep in mind that the road to Dubrovnik will be a 1+1 fast road, not a motorway. 
If Bosnia wants, it can build a motorway or a 2+2 express road. 

But in the case of Albania and Montenegro, that motorway won't actually go by the sea, or be closer (unlike in Croatia), and it will be a bit furthe away. But both countries also plan to build 2+2 coastal express roads. 








If you look at Montenegro's Physical plan (as shown on the picture above), you can see that they plan (in blue) the adriatic - ionian motorway not to go by the sea at all, and connect to the future Montenegro bypass, and I'm pretty sure that Albania will follow a similar plan as well (maybe the Albanian friends can tell us more about this project in their country). 
It can also be clearly seen on the map, that (as i said) Montenegro wants to build fast roads (1+1 / 2+2) that will connect it's seaside cities and it's popular tourist destinations. Pretty smart move from their side, given that Podgorica is not that far away, and that this road can benefit from that. 
If they were to run a motorway by the sea, it would also be filled with tourist traffic. This way, both will be separated. 
It would also be good if Kotor and Herceg Novi get linked to that motorway with a 2+2 fast road as well. But for more on this motorway in Montenegro, I'll discuss in the thread for roads in Montenegro. 

For now, it's great to hear that Bosnia is considering and planning an interchange there, for the future extension of the Adriatic - Ionian motorway.


----------



## theAlien

The Wild Boy said:


> Btw keep in mind that the road to Dubrovnik will be a 1+1 fast road, not a motorway.


The full profile of the motorway is officially planned .. and the realization has already started (tender Feasibility Study, Environmental Impact Study and Location Permit) .. *tender Feasibility Study has already been completed and is being worked on by Trafficon Zagreb and Pro Urbe Budapest


https://eojn.nn.hr/SPIN/APPLICATION/IPN/DocumentManagement/DokumentPodaciFrm.aspx?id=2843636




https://www.liberoportal.hr/vijesti/vrijednost-25-milijuna-kuna-pokrenut-postupak-za-izgradnju-autoceste-do-dubrovnika




















.. but Croatia does not intend to build this route burdened by some imaginary Adriatic-Ionian corridor, but for its own needs (identical to the fact that Croatia did not build its A1 with that intention).
Of course, it is expected that they will receive EU financial support for this project (identical to the Peljesac Bridge and Peljesac expressway project).


----------



## The Wild Boy

theAlien said:


> The full profile of the motorway is officially planned .. and the realization has already started (tender Feasibility Study, Environmental Impact Study and Location Permit) .. *tender Feasibility Study has already been completed and is being worked on by Trafficon Zagreb and Pro Urbe Budapest
> 
> 
> https://eojn.nn.hr/SPIN/APPLICATION/IPN/DocumentManagement/DokumentPodaciFrm.aspx?id=2843636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.liberoportal.hr/vijesti/vrijednost-25-milijuna-kuna-pokrenut-postupak-za-izgradnju-autoceste-do-dubrovnika
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. but Croatia does not intend to build this route burdened by some imaginary Adriatic-Ionian corridor, but for its own needs (identical to the fact that Croatia did not build its A1 with that intention).
> Of course, it is expected that they will receive EU financial support for this project (identical to the Peljesac Bridge and Peljesac expressway project).


So as i can see, there will be a fast road to Dubrovnik, which will completely bypass Bosnia, and a motorway to Dubrovnik, which will go through Bosnia, right?
That's great news. The Adriatic and Ionian coast definitely need to be connected, with at least a proper fast road connection, that can benefit to the tourism as well.

Edit: I see on the second picture, the blue road (fast road to Dubrovnik) will merge back to the motorway, which in that case is great. So Croatia basically builds a 1+1 fast road bypass of that Bosnian enclave, but the Bosnian enclave and rest of Dubrovnik is connected with motorway, right?


----------



## alpskibodul

That is a wish list. 1+1 expressway will be probably finished on Croatian side in the next 15 or 20 years, highway on bosnian and montenegrin side is a science fiction story.


----------



## The Wild Boy

So something like this.
Red = Motorway
Blue =Fast Road

Why can't Bosnia just build a motorway to Neum, and then link it to the motorway that would run from there to Dubrovnik. This way there's 2 parallel motorways that need to merge into one.


----------



## sponge_bob

Namibija said:


> since Adriatic - Ionian motorway or Blue corridor is a futuristic project which will connect Kalmata in Greece with Trieste in Italy using a route near coast of Adriatic sea and Ionian sea.


This idea has been around for years and requires agreement from Slovenia Italy Croatia Bosnia Montenegro Albania and Greece to ever make it happen. A route might be agreed in the 2030s were, say, Montenegro to ever join the EU. But for now it is a pipe dream that makes an appearance at a speech every now and then.


----------



## theAlien

The Wild Boy said:


> So as i can see, there will be a fast road to Dubrovnik, which will *completely bypass Bosnia*, and a motorway to Dubrovnik, which will go through Bosnia, right?


In fact, no .. this project does not envisage a bypass through BiH (see photo below, gray marked) .. it is just a possibility if BiH ever decides to build this route .. if not, then nothing (it does not depend on Croatia but on Bosnia).
If Bosnia opted for one of its variants (via Pocitelj), then this preliminary bypass would probably never be built ... but that does not change the current Croatian project.


----------



## The Wild Boy

theAlien said:


> In fact, no .. this project does not envisage a bypass through BiH (see photo below, gray marked) .. it is just a possibility if BiH ever decides to build this route .. if not, then nothing (it does not depend on Croatia but on Bosnia).
> If Bosnia opted for one of its variants (via Pocitelj), then this preliminary bypass would probably never be built ... but that does not change the current Croatian project.
> 
> View attachment 1168897


Yes i get the idea. If Bosnia ever shows interest, then Croatia might build a motorway that would run through the Bosnian side.
So, Dark Blue is motorway, and grey is meant to be motorway?


----------



## theAlien

The Wild Boy said:


> If Bosnia ever shows interest, then *Croatia* might *build *a motorway that would run through the Bosnian side.


Only the connection to the Bosnian border ... not through Bosnian territory 😁


----------



## kdpy

Adriatic-Ionic highway through Bosnia hasn't any sense when Bosna isn't member of Schengen and EU. Croatian expressway to Dubrovnik with Peljesac bridge will be faster. Bosnia has more important motorways to build.


----------



## Namibija

*Newsletter - addendum (*_I really don't know how I forgot to write this one_*)*

*Three months after completion, Zenica Bypass still not in function*










One of the biggest infrastructure projects in history of Bosnia and Herzegovina, Zenica Bypass [Klopče - Donja Gračanica] [10 km] was announced for grand opening on Statehood Day holiday, November 25, 2020, but since construction works were not finished at that time, this section was opened for traffic on December 1, 2020. Five days later, on December 5, 2020, this section was closed for traffic due to some bridge dilatation issues, as it was explained at first. Few days later, official announcement for closing of Zenica Bypass was that construction permits were not obtained for whole section. Even if public in Bosnia and Herzegovina did not expected that this issue will last this long, Zenica Bypass is still closed for traffic, for over three months now. 

Latest news regarding the process of obtaining the construction permit state that main issue of this section is quality control procedure of Donja Gračanica viaduct (image above) and even though nobody find that something is wrong with this object, but bureaucracy behind inspection of it, is not valid according by Federal Administration For Inspection Affairs. Unofficial main issue of whole Zenica Bypass opening saga, is a selection of a new CEO of Public Company Motorways of FB&H, which is scheduled for this year, and bureaucratic sabotage is one of the main weapons of political subjects in the game of winning this strategic position and mandate. It is hard to predict now, when Zenica Bypass will be open for traffic, again.


----------



## Kasim99

Does anyone know Nemila Vranduk when she starts what will happen to the settlement of Stara Stanica


----------



## Kasim99




----------



## Kasim99

Does anyone know Nemila Vranduk when she starts what will happen to the settlement of Stara Stanica


----------



## atlantis.

Kasim99 said:


> Does anyone know Nemila Vranduk when she starts what will happen to the settlement of Stara Stanica


The new motorway will be built above Stara Stanica.


----------



## nestvaran

A1 construction on the section Tarčin-Ivan. Video shows part between Raštelica 2 viaduct (610 m) and Ivan tunnel (1750 m)


----------



## nestvaran

Johovac-Rudanka section, video shows the entire construction site (5,65 km) including Rudanka exit (beginning of the video) and Johovac interregional crossing (10:56 in the video) which is the point of connection with Banja Luka-Doboj motorway


----------



## Autobahn89

Any news on Svilaj-Odzak section? And what about Zenica bypass?


----------



## nestvaran

Počitelj bridge over the Neretva valley, section Zvirovići-Počitelj


----------



## Kasim99

atlantis. said:


> The new motorway will be built above Stara Stanica.











Do you think it is possible now at this height


----------



## atlantis.

It definitely looks possible to me.


----------



## Kasim99

Kasim99 said:


> View attachment 1621694
> 
> Do you think it is possible now at this height





Kasim99 said:


> View attachment 1621694
> 
> Do you think it is possible now at this height


----------



## theAlien

^^
Here is the height of the route at the entrance to Nemila:


----------



## Kasim99

theAlien said:


> ^^
> Here is the height of the route at the entrance to Nemila:
> 
> View attachment 1621760


----------



## Kasim99

the beginning of the Old Station, it stopped here


----------



## celevac

A1: Zenica north - Zenica south (10.5 km) will be opened tomorrow, 15.07.2021





Sutra puštanje u promet autoceste na dionici Zenica sjever – Zenica jug - JP Autoceste FBiH


Dionica Zenica sjever – Zenica jug, u dužini od 10,5 kilometra, sutra će do 12 sati biti puštena u promet. Završen je tehnički ...




www.jpautoceste.ba


----------



## nestvaran

Zenica bypass was opened for traffic yesterday


----------



## Autobahn89

nestvaran said:


> Zenica bypass was opened for traffic yesterday


Great to see. Thanks. 
Any possible date for Odzak-Svilaj opening?


----------



## theAlien

Autobahn89 said:


> Any possible date for Odzak-Svilaj opening?


Not earlier than August 15 ... more likely later.


----------



## celevac

nestvaran said:


> Zenica bypass was opened for traffic yesterday


Anyone else find it strange how they wrote "Svilaj - Hr 142 km" on that road sign at the beginning of the video? Especially the "Hr" when the international HR sign is next to it. 
It would be much more clever to write "Granični prijelaz / border crossing" or something. Nobody knows where Svilaj is, unless you live nearby. 

I know it is impossible with Balkans politics, but it would have been nice to have "Zagreb" and "Beograd" on that list as well.


----------



## theAlien

^^
From this point (distance) it is unnecessary to direct to Zagreb, Belgrade, Budapest ... it was enough to put an international country sign (HR,H) and an international highway code (e.g. E70, A3 E73, A5), as here (for example):








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com












Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com












Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com




... Svilaj-Hr is nonsense


----------



## The Wild Boy

Namibija said:


> April 2019. For the whole two years, after this announcement was made, there was no almost any news regarding this sub-section, while the construction works on the rest of the sub-sections of Donja Gračanica - Poprikuše section was in full swing. Finally, in May 2021, it is announced that the Government of Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina applied for additional funding to KFAED and currently is in a process of negotiations


What took them 2 years and why did they wait for 2 more years to do something??? 

It seems that this isn't the first time something happening like this. If I'm not mistaken there were several other motorway projects like this who stalled for many years in the plans and nothing happened. 

There's definitely something fishy going on here. And how bad of a planner and road authority you have to be to plan and build motorways that go nowhere? They should have either provided better connections to existing roads, or never began works on sections when other sections weren't contracted. 

This way you build a motorway and it sits in the dust for 4 - 5 years. They should contract several motorway sections in one go, instead of one so they avoid such issues. 

Serbia had a similar issue on one section of A2 where they built a stretch that was unused, and even the Asphalt started cracking and falling on its own. 

This bad and stupid practice of building motorways to nowhere in the Balkans has to stop. 

But i guess that's not possible when politicians interfere in projects 🤷‍♂️ 
This is why Corridor Vc is going to take years untill it gets finished. They should do a better organization and change the way they are contracting and building this project. 

What prevents Bosnia from contracting and building many motorways? Aside from that being an expensive option, obviously.


----------



## sponge_bob

The Wild Boy said:


> What prevents Bosnia from contracting and building many motorways? Aside from that being an expensive option, obviously.


1. Money
2. Money
3. Terrain

All the remaining A1 sections are along the steep Neretva and Bosna river valleys with stacks of tunnels and viaducts other than a flattish section north of Doboj. The terrain is brutal and the engineering is complex as the area is prone to earthquakes. And we have nearby Montenegro as an example of going off at half c0ck in economic terms.


----------



## MichiH

The Wild Boy said:


> This way you build a motorway and it sits in the dust for 4 - 5 years. They should contract several motorway sections in one go, instead of one so they avoid such issues.
> 
> Serbia had a similar issue on one section of A2 where they built a stretch that was unused, and even the Asphalt started cracking and falling on its own.
> 
> This bad and stupid practice of building motorways to nowhere in the Balkans has to stop.


Oh boy. Sorry that I say it again and again.... it's not a Balkan-thing but the same shit like in other countries, e.g. Germany. Maybe even worse.


----------



## xbox36O

I would say that there way of building resembles more of western Europe, you can actually follow a process and have some kind of ideas what's going on. Compared to the mini schengen countries where you have 0 insight and no idea what you will end up with and the only source of info is unreliable corrupt state sponsored media.


----------



## stickedy

In my opinion it's not just lack of money, it's also a matter of man power. I think the road authorities also just don't have enough specialists e.g. for designing and legal affairs.


----------



## JaSamKralj

*Section Počitelj - Zvirovići (10.1 + 0.98 km)*


----------



## The Wild Boy

This section will be interesting to drive on to 

Once it opens in 10 years


----------



## JaSamKralj

The Wild Boy said:


> This section will be interesting to drive on to
> 
> Once it opens in 10 years


In two years.


----------



## Braillard

Where will be the junction with the future motorway to Montenegro on your map ?


----------



## JaSamKralj

Braillard said:


> Where will be the junction with the future motorway to Montenegro on your map ?


Between the bridge and exit Pocitelj. Note that there is no chosen route for the Adriatic-Ionian motorway through Bosnia. I would be happy if they build at least an extension towards Neum in the near future.


----------



## JaSamKralj

Tunnel Zenica


----------



## JaSamKralj

*Johovac - Rudanka 6.1 km*


----------



## JaSamKralj

*In use, under construction, planned and ideas*


----------



## Namibija

*Newsletter on motorway construction in Bosnia and Herzegovina (September - November)

The Government of the FB&H will not use the FIDIC Yellow Book model for the future projects*










Due to the stagnation of motorway construction in the Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina entity and after a few sections exceeded their budget, the Government of this entity concluded that FIDIC Yellow Book (design and build) will not be used anymore and the preferred model for the future projects will be FIDIC Red Book. The construction of Zenica Bypass (Drivuša - Donja Gračanica) exceeded its budget by 50.000.000,00 €. Previously, the Government requested an additional loan from KFAED for the sub-section Vranduk - Nemila of Donja Gračanica - Poprikuše section, where construction works did not start yet, after which it is announced that a new loan from the OPEC Fund for International Development (OFID) will be requested for a sub-section Ponirak - Vranduk, as well. This sub-section is already under construction in a total length of 5.3 km and initial worth 76.592.799,03 € which was funded by a loan from OFID. The Government of the Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina is currently negotiating with the OFID for another loan in total worth 25.000.000,00 €, as it was explained, additional funding is necessary because of the harsh terrain and steep slopes that make up most of the route of this sub-section.

*Gradiška interstate bridge on the River Sava officially connected*










Steel construction works on the interstate bridge at Gradiška in a total length of 463 m, one of the most important projects on the River Sava connecting Bosnia and Herzegovina and Croatia was officially finalized on October 15, 2021. This project is worth 21,300,000.00 € and costs are equally shared by the two countries while European Union is co-funding with 3,200,000.00 € in grants. Regarding this occasion, a small ceremony was held on the construction site. It was attended by Stefano Ellero, Head of Cooperation of the Delegation of the EU in BiH, Vojin Mitrović, Minister of Transport of BiH, and Tomislav Mihotić, State Secretary of the Ministry of Sea, Transport and Infrastructure of Croatia. The deadline for the construction of this bridge is May 2022, but it will not be in use until the construction of access roads and the establishment of border crossing facilities on the side of Croatia. Bosnian company Integral Inženjering won a contract for the construction of the second phase of the access road from Gradiška bridge to Novi Varoš interchange in a total length of 4.1 km, but the construction works did not start yet, since there are some issues regarding the construction supervision tender.

*The right tube of 3.36 km long Zenica tunnel is fully drilled*










Construction workers of the Sarajevo-based company Euro-Asfalt drilled the 3.360 m long tube of the Zenica tunnel on the Ponirak – Vraca sub-section, which is part of Donja Gračanica - Poprikuše section. This is the longest road tunnel ever built so far in Bosnia and Herzegovina, and with its completion and commissioning, the travel between Zenica and Žepče will be shorter by about 6.5 km. Originally, the length of the sub-section was projected at 2.6 kilometers, and the tunnel itself at 2.4 km, but by redesigning the section, it increased to 3.6 km, and the tunnel itself at 3.36 km. Part of the tunnel, 800 m long, was built by Turkish company Cengiz Insaat. The Zenica tunnel passes under the Vepar mountain and will have nine passages for pedestrians, two passages for motor vehicles, and two stop niches. The tunnel is being built according to the NATM model (New Austrian Tunnel Method). As much as 14.5 percent of the Corridor Vc route through Bosnia and Herzegovina consists of tunnels. The value of the works for the construction of the Ponirak – Vraca sub-section is EUR 59,408,825.00 € (VAT excluded), of which 50.000.000,00 € are funds provided through the European Investment Bank (EIB) and 19.000.000,00 € are grants from the European Union. Euro-Asfalt announced that the 3,326 m long left tube would be drilled by the end of November this year.

*Construction of the Banja Luka - Prijedor motorway officially launched*










The government of Republika Srpska entity launched the construction of a motorway that will connect its administrative center of Banja Luka to the city of Prijedor - an investment project worth an estimated 297.000.000,00 € and 40.7 km in length. The motorway will be built under a concession contract by China's Shandong Hi-Speed Group, with construction works expected to be completed by the end of 2024. In 2018, Republika Srpska signed a concession contract with China Shandong International Economic and Technical Cooperation Group, part of Shandong Hi-Speed Group, for the construction and operation of the Banja Luka - Prijedor motorway. This is the first section of the future Banja Luka - Prijedor - Novi Grad motorway and it will consist of seven tunnels and 35 bridges, three interchanges, and the infrastructure for a closed system of the toll payments as well as the system for traffic safety management and control. The concession for the Banja Luka - Prijedor motorway was granted for a period of 33 years, including the three-year period of construction works. Shandong will design, build, manage and maintain the Banja Luka - Prijedor motorway and finance its construction. During the period of operating the motorway, Republika Srpska will pay an annual fee of 32.5 million euros to Shandong. This is the first motorway project in Bosnia and Herzegovina that will be funded by the concession model.


----------



## Le Clerk

Namibija said:


> *Newsletter on motorway construction in Bosnia and Herzegovina (September - November)
> 
> The Government of the FB&H will not use the FIDIC Yellow Book model for the future projects*
> 
> Due to the stagnation of motorway construction in the Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina entity and after a few sections exceeded their budget, the Government of this entity concluded that FIDIC Yellow Book (design and build) will not be used anymore and the preferred model for the future projects will be FIDIC Red Book.


Interesting to note Romania has made a similar decision a few years ago, on a similar reasoning: the beneficiary of the works has more control over the budget and contract abuse by the builder, under a RED FIDIC agreement, than under a YELLOW FIDIC agreement, where the builder can "tweak" the design so that to increase overall contract costs or provoke delays.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some more information: FIDIC | Which FIDIC Contract should I use? | International Federation of Consulting Engineers

Apparently the Red Book is used for straightforward 'design' contracts, whereas the Yellow Book was used for 'design-build' contracts? 

A 'design contract' means that the employer must come up with a detailed work design, either in-house or from a consultant. I suspect mostly the latter because governments usually do not have that much design capacity, they hire that capacity from external consultants.


----------



## Namibija

Le Clerk said:


> Interesting to note Romania has made a similar decision a few years ago, on a similar reasoning: the beneficiary of the works has more control over the budget and contract abuse by the builder, under a RED FIDIC agreement than under a YELLOW FIDIC agreement, where the builder can "tweak" the design so that to increase overall contract costs or provoke delays.


We have the same situation in the Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina entity as well, projects are radically changed, and dumping of the contract price became a common practice.

Only good thing was, that most of these sections were financed by the banks of EU, and they were pretty much strict regarding the tender procedure, and some other procedures as well.



ChrisZwolle said:


> Some more information: FIDIC | Which FIDIC Contract should I use? | International Federation of Consulting Engineers
> 
> Apparently the Red Book is used for straightforward 'design' contracts, whereas the Yellow Book was used for 'design-build' contracts?
> 
> A 'design contract' means that the employer must come up with a detailed work design, either in-house or from a consultant. I suspect mostly the latter because governments usually do not have that much design capacity, they hire that capacity from external consultants.


Thank you, since it would take a lot of text to explain the difference between these two models.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> Some more information: FIDIC | Which FIDIC Contract should I use? | International Federation of Consulting Engineers
> 
> Apparently the Red Book is used for straightforward 'design' contracts, whereas the Yellow Book was used for 'design-build' contracts?
> 
> A 'design contract' means that the employer must come up with a detailed work design, either in-house or from a consultant. I suspect mostly the latter because governments usually do not have that much design capacity, they hire that capacity from external consultants.



Yes, under a DB contract (Yellow FIDIC) the builder must also provide design works, and so builds on its own design, whereas under a build-only contract the builder receives the design from the employer and builds based on this (Red FIDIC). Under this model, the employer makes sure to get design services from a different contractor than the builder, to avoid the conflict of interest which may arise from the situation where the designer is also the builder.

Entire A7 now under tender preparation procedure is done on this model, and so contract is based on Red FIDIC.


----------



## xzmattzx

delete


----------



## smokiboy

Just wondering if that trench was absolutely needed. Could not the bridge height have been raised by a few metres to avoid all the excavation work and unnecessary environmental damage. Not to mention the aesthetics.





























*Section Počitelj - Zvirovići (10.1 + 0.98 km)*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## sponge_bob

Nikolaj said:


> @ sponge-bob: I am not quite sure what your are referring to when writing " widely used" and "Northern Europe"
> 
> I can only recall a very few - and not recent - examples in Sweden like E4 Söderhamn-Hudiksvall and ?


EG
EG 
EG

It has crept into road standards, especially _where countries have tried everything else first._


----------



## AnelZ

If we would have such roads on our mountains and rural hinterlands, we would be called Switzerland.

When we say half-profile, we mean that a single carriageway of a dual carriageway of a highway will be build but the whole land for a dual carriageway will be expropriated and protected. That single carriageway will serve both directions.

The question here is, when will this road cross the canyon of the river Bregava. If it stays on north side of it almost to Stolac and only then crossing it, it will have minimal incline and the terrain is much easier reducing the cost of construction but that side is also populated and cultivated and as such expropriation will be more costly and probably there would be protests. On the other side, if the road crosses the canyon as soon as possible and goes south of the river Bregava, the terrain is much more complex, hilly and has inclines but almost no one lives there and I guess most of the land is owned by some public administration level or would be much cheaper to buy if it is privately owned.


----------



## sponge_bob

AnelZ said:


> When we say half-profile, we mean that a single carriageway of a dual carriageway of a highway will be build but the whole land for a dual carriageway will be expropriated and protected. That single carriageway will serve both directions.


That would be a Half Profile Motorway then. Half the Croatian motorway network was Half Profile around 20 years ago but much is now Full Profile after upgrades. It is still costly as the alignment of this 'temporary' 1+1 is suitable for 120 kph in future. To be honest Bosnia should consider finishing the remainder of the A1 as half profile as well as the stub of Adriatic highway you mentioned.


----------



## BL2

stickedy said:


> I don't really know what you think what 2+1 road is, but they are in use since decades throughout all Balkan countries, also in North Macedonia.
> 
> Some examples:
> NMK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goo.gl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goo.gl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croatia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goo.gl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goo.gl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MNE: Google Maps
> 
> BiH: Google Maps (no Streeview )
> 
> SRB: Google Maps
> 
> GR: Google Maps
> 
> AL: Google Maps


they are not used for decades in Albania, to be precise, in AL it is new thing.


----------



## JaSamKralj

*Počitelj bridge*


----------



## JaSamKralj

*Počitelj *


----------



## JaSamKralj

*Vranduk-Ponirak*


----------



## JaSamKralj

*Počitelj bridge 0,98 km*










*Vranduk - Ponirak 5,3 km *


----------



## Autobahn89

What will be the next section to be opened from Vc corrodiror which will be usable ? and when ?


----------



## stickedy

In Republika Srpska it's Johovac - Rudanka and it should happen sometime this year. In FBiH it's afaik Pocitelj bridge.


----------



## Autobahn89

stickedy said:


> In Republika Srpska it's Johovac - Rudanka and it should happen sometime this year. In FBiH it's afaik Pocitelj bridge.


indeed, I have read somewhere that Pocitelj bridge will be opened too this year. Let's see.


----------



## keber

It won't be opened this year, maybe next summer, construction is much lagging behind.


----------



## theAlien

^^
The Zvirovići-Pocitelj section (LOT 1) including the Pocitelj bridge (LOT2) is not even theoretically possible to complete this year (looking at the current phase and dynamics of works)








OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org




Except the Johovac-Rudanka section ..








OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org




.. there is a real possibility that the Tarcin-Ivan section (LOT2) will be completed by the end of the year, including the Ivan tunnel (LOT1).








OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org


----------



## stickedy

Is tunnel Ivan already that advanced? I did not expect them to be that fast there...


----------



## Alien x

stickedy said:


> Is tunnel Ivan already that advanced? I did not expect them to be that fast there...


Based on what exactly?


----------



## theAlien

stickedy said:


> Is tunnel Ivan already that advanced? I did not expect them to be that fast there...


This video shows the entire section, including both pipes of the Ivan tunnel .. in April this year


----------



## threo2k

From now on, can you please(this goes for other threads/countries as well), also provide a map with the section that the video is showing?


----------



## AnelZ

threo2k said:


> From now on, can you please(this goes for other threads/countries as well), also provide a map with the section that the video is showing?


Tarcin - Ivan location on map (obviously it isn't a straight line)


----------



## malosutra

Poprikuše - Nemila


----------



## malosutra

and first drive on the buna - pocitelj section


----------



## malosutra

and construction site from the other side of the same section


----------



## Namibija

*Construction of the Rudanka - Putnikovo Brdo [5,6 km] section*


----------



## JaSamKralj

*Počitelj bridge 0.98 km*

















*Vranduk - Ponirak 5.3 km*


----------



## malosutra

Počitelj bridge first major and highest section has been completed

total length is 147m and the highest parts are column s3- 92m and s4-91m


----------



## theAlien

^^
The total length of the completed span structure is much longer than 147m ... 147m is the distance between columns S3 and S4


----------



## JaSamKralj

*Tarčin - Tunnel Ivan 4.9 km*


----------



## JaSamKralj

*Počitelj - Zvirovići 10.1 km*


----------



## JaSamKralj

*Počitelj bridge 0.98 km*





*Vranduk - Ponirak 5.3 km*


----------



## JaSamKralj

*Počitelj - Zvirovići 10.1 km*


----------



## JaSamKralj

Corridor Vc is one of the biggest construction projects ever in #BiH. With 46 tunnels and 148 bridges that will be built in dramatic landscapes, it is a true engineering challenge. It will connect #BIH, #Croatia and #Hungary with the Adriatic Sea, opening up the region to the #EU.
Check out some of the latest photos from the construction site. w/ EU Neighbourhood & Enlargement & European Investment Bank we help to improve connectivity in the #WesternBalkans. #WBIF
登录 Facebook


----------



## JaSamKralj

*Poprikuše - Nemila 5.5 km*


----------



## JaSamKralj

*Počitelj bridge 0.98 km*











*Vranduk - Ponirak 5.3 km*


----------



## JaSamKralj

*Section Poprikuše - Donja Gračanica
Poprikuše (Žepče south) - Nemila 5.5 km (Under construction - expected to be completed Q2 2024)*
*Nemila - Vranduk 5.6 km* *(Under construction - expected to be completed Q1 2024)
Vranduk - Ponirak 5.3 km (Under construction - completion deadline is Q4 2022)
Ponirak - Tunnel Zenica (Vraca) 2.7 km (Under construction - completion deadline is Q4 2022)*
*Tunnel Zenica (Vraca) - Zenica north 1.8 km (Under construction - completion deadline is Q4 2022)*
*Zenica north - Donja Gračanica 2.1 km (Completed)


Poprikuše (Žepče south) - Zenica north ≈ 21 km*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Svečano puštena u promet nova magistralna cesta M17.3 Neum – Stolac


Ceremonijom svečanog presijecanja vrpce i puštanja u promet novoizgrađenih 36,5 km ceste M17.3 Neum – Stolac, danas je obilježe...




jpdcfbh.ba





A major road project opens to traffic today, the 36.5 kilometer M17.3 from Neum to Stolac is inaugurated. This provides Neum with a connection to the rest of Bosnia that doesn't leave the territory.


----------



## The Wild Boy

That's great news.

I have also heard in the Bosnian Forum that the Government plans to actually build a motorway from the big interchange with A1 near Neum to Stolac in their new plans for motorways in Bosnia. So this would mean a full profile motorway to Stolac, but i don't know whether that would really be needed, maybe only on longer - term basis.


----------



## zezi

ChrisZwolle said:


> This provides Neum with a connection to the *rest of Bosnia* that doesn't leave the territory.


Neum and Stolac are in Herzegovina, not Bosnia.


----------



## stickedy

I am pretty sure that he was referring to Bosnia and Herzegovina as whole country not to parts of it. In a lot of countries "Bosnia and Herzegovina" is shortened to Bosnia. Which - of course - is not correct, but common. Like Holland for the Netherlands...

However, one note: There was a road before! Not a good road, but it was possible to reach Neum without going through Croatia. But the new road for sure is a big improvement. Maybe around 25 years late...


----------



## AnelZ

Well, the first section of Stolac - Neum, which now requires widening (as it is just 5m wide) and improving (will be probably on schedule for 2023 or 2024) was build in the 80's. So basically the road is finally finished after almost 40 years.



The Wild Boy said:


> That's great news.
> 
> I have also heard in the Bosnian Forum that the Government plans to actually build a motorway from the big interchange with A1 near Neum to Stolac in their new plans for motorways in Bosnia. So this would mean a full profile motorway to Stolac, but i don't know whether that would really be needed, maybe only on longer - term basis.


There is plans, but the news you last saw on our section of the forum said that the government of FBiH declared public interest for construction of highway from Pocitelj to Stolac (23,25 km) which will allow for easier expropriation. And the plan is to build half-profile for the start.


----------



## AnelZ

Currently a bypass around Stolac is being built as you have to pass through Stolac and the street are very tight through that historic town.





































Section which needs reconstruction to bring the whole section up to date, around 7km. Hopefully its turn comes soon


----------



## Theijs

ChrisZwolle said:


> Svečano puštena u promet nova magistralna cesta M17.3 Neum – Stolac
> 
> 
> Ceremonijom svečanog presijecanja vrpce i puštanja u promet novoizgrađenih 36,5 km ceste M17.3 Neum – Stolac, danas je obilježe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpdcfbh.ba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 36.5 kilometer M17.3 from Neum to Stolac is inaugurated. This provides Neum with a connection to the rest of Bosnia that doesn't leave the territory.


If I look well at the map, an inland connection via Dracevo and Hutovo (R426) existed already…


AnelZ said:


> View attachment 3437998


----------



## JaSamKralj

*Vranduk - Ponirak 5,4 km* 



















*Tunel Zenica - Zenica sjever 1,8 km*


----------



## AnelZ

On 31st August 2022 the 6,1 km section Johovac - Rudanka (north of Doboj) was opened, which is connected to the already existing highway Doboj - Banja Luka. The cost was around 85 million € and the construction took almost 40 months. The works were done by Intergral Inzenjering (BiH) and Granit Skopje (NMK)

Photos by user goggo - LINK TO THE ORIGINAL POST

Doboj Kostajnica-Kladari:

















































































































































































































Here is the intersection which connects this section on M17


----------



## theAlien

AnelZ said:


> Here is the roundabout which connects this section on M17


Roundabout?
There is no roundabout here.


----------



## Theijs

Has google maps already been updated?


----------



## Autobahn89

Theijs said:


> Has google maps already been updated?


It seems still not


----------



## Corvinus

Never understood those 120 km/h posted limits where a blanket speed limit of 130 km/h applies. 
Hungary has (or had ...) that too somewhere on M3. Will 10 km/h less in this speed range make the difference?


----------



## SRC_100

🔼 🔼
I can`t remember how it looks in RS, but A1 in Federation is quite curvy and narrow, so there is many speed limits, but other section are the most pleasant to drive with top speed no more than 120 km/h


----------



## nestvaran

SRC_100 said:


> 🔼 🔼
> I can`t remember how it looks in RS, but A1 in Federation is quite curvy and narrow, so there is many speed limits, but other section are the most pleasant to drive with top speed no more than 120 km/h


Narrow? It’s not narrow, it is standard motorway profile throughout. It is curvy though as navigates through Bosna river valley for the biggest part


----------



## belerophon

nestvaran said:


> Narrow? It’s not narrow, it is standard motorway profile throughout. It is curvy though as navigates through Bosna river valley for the biggest part


Its only valleys and mountains!

Yes, welcome to bosnia!


----------



## The Wild Boy

Not every part of BiH is valleys and mountains tho. Some parts have flat lands, but the majority of Bosnia is valleys and mountains, yes.


----------



## The Wild Boy

What is this? Showed up on osm.de while i was casually looking around Bosnia. Is this for a motorway from Zenica to Banja Luka? But why, when there will be a motorway Zenica - Doboj - Banja Luka in around 10 years, or less from now.


----------



## stickedy

This an express road from Travnik to M17 in Bosna valley. There is a long term plan to expand it to Jajce and then to Bihac. But...   

The road from M17 to Travnik is really busy with a lot of industrial and commercial buildings along it. So doing that road makes really sense.

And: You always forget that FBiH and RS are not talking to each other on road projects besides of A1.


----------



## tarkastad

I drove there last month and passing the Vitez area was a nightmare. A bypass would sure help.


----------



## TheRible

What is the latest on the Ivan-Tarcin opening? I see it is asphalted except a 700-800 m section. It also looks like the toll booth is being constructed.


----------



## JaSamKralj

TheRible said:


> What is the latest on the Ivan-Tarcin opening? I see it is asphalted except a 700-800 m section. It also looks like the toll booth is being constructed.


----------



## AnelZ

Public call for construction of 14km of access roads for tunnel Prenj (7km north of it and 7km south of it) has been released. The works are valued at 20 million € + 750000 € for supervision with deadline for the procurement set at 21.11.2022. The full name of the procurement is "Construction work for preparatory works (connection service roads, water supply, electricity network)"









Objavljen tender za izgradnju pristupnih cesta za potrebe izgradnje tunela Prenj - JP Autoceste FBiH


JP Autoceste FBiH danas je objavilo Poziv za dostavljane ponuda za izgradnju pristupnih cesta za potrebe izgradnje tunela Prenj. Rok za ...




www.jpautoceste.ba





According to "Autoceste FBiH", 196 companies expressed interest for tunnel Prenj and has accessed the procurement documentation. The Prequalification call for construction of tunnel Prenj closes on 26.09.2022.


----------



## AnelZ

New road to Neum, Neum and Neum bypass. Oops, I mean Pelješac bridge 😁



konjz said:


> evo jedna s malo zakašnjenja od prije dvije sedmice, Neum i nova magistrala a u pozadini i Pelješki most
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moja slika


----------



## AnelZ

Međugorje - Počitelj bridge - middle of nowhere



gorazde_66 said:


> Medugorje - most Počitelj - Buna sa ca. 3,5km visine


----------



## The Wild Boy

When will they continue the remaining section towards Mostar, and the Mostar bypass? When is that expected to be completed?


----------



## kostas97

How about the cost of the Prenj tunnel? As i understand, it is one of the hardest segments of the Vc, if not THE hardest. Does the money for its construction exist at the moment?


----------



## AnelZ

kostas97 said:


> How about the cost of the Prenj tunnel? As i understand, it is one of the hardest segments of the Vc, if not THE hardest. Does the money for its construction exist at the moment?


Answer in this post two pages ago









[BIH] Bosnia and Herzegovina | road infrastructure


If I look well at the map, an inland connection via Dracevo and Hutovo (R426) existed already… it less then 4m wide so nothing more then a local road




www.skyscrapercity.com







The Wild Boy said:


> When will they continue the remaining section towards Mostar, and the Mostar bypass? When is that expected to be completed?


I'll use politicians favorite word: "Soon" 😅


----------



## AnelZ

*Government of FBiH allocated 13 million KM (6,65 million €) for road Sarajevo - Gorazde*

This amount isn't solely for tunnel Hranjen (~5500m) but for rest of the project as well, as roads to the tunnel on both the north as well on the south side have to be constructed. The money, according to the government, "is intended for expropriation, construction, supervision and technical consultation".

Going from north to south:

Section 1 (red): from M5 till tunnel Hranjen (~2km)
Section 2 (yellow): tunnel Hranjen (~5,5km)
Section 3 (red): from tunnel till Pobjede (~7,5km)
Section 4 (yellow): from Pobjede till Sopotnica (1,5-2,0 km; including a tunnel over 1km)


----------



## The Wild Boy

AnelZ said:


> *Government of FBiH allocated 13 million KM (6,65 million €) for road Sarajevo - Gorazde*
> 
> This amount isn't solely for tunnel Hranjen (~5500m) but for rest of the project as well, as roads to the tunnel on both the north as well on the south side have to be constructed. The money, according to the government, "is intended for expropriation, construction, supervision and technical consultation".
> 
> Going from north to south:
> 
> Section 1 (red): from M5 till tunnel Hranjen (~2km)
> Section 2 (yellow): tunnel Hranjen (~5,5km)
> Section 3 (red): from tunnel till Pobjede (~7,5km)
> Section 4 (yellow): from Pobjede till Sopotnica (1,5-2,0 km; including a tunnel over 1km)
> 
> View attachment 3870897


Will this road be a 1+1 or 2+2 fast road / expressway.

And if it's just a 2 lane road, are there plans to bring it to 4 lanes eventually?

I think in a previous discussion i heard that this road was not meant for the motorway connection but rather just a new road to better improve the connection and avoid the several mountain passes.



















I'm talking about this white / yellow line of motorway "planned".

Imo, it would be much better to continue this road even in a 1+1 format all the way to Visegrad, especially to bypass the Drina Canyon and avoid the more dangerous road there. I don't think that there will ever be a need for a motorway connection through here, although many including me would argue that this is in - fact geographically the quickest connection to reach Sarajevo from Belgrade, but it's also the hardest one with lots of mountains in the way. There isn't a lot of traffic on the existing route, so building just a 2 lane fast road all the way to Visegrad and the border with Serbia should be fine. Then in the long run that 2 lane road could get doubled into a 4 lane road if such a need ever arises.

I also heard some talks on the Bosnian forum about a completely new fast or express road from Foca all the way to Trebinje, through Bileca.
Is there really a need for such a new road? I mean it would link Hungary, Serbia and Romania much closer to Dubrovnik, a very popular tourist destination, plus it would provide a connection with the Adriatic - Ionian Motorway, eventually one day in the very far future set to reach Trebinje then border with Montenegro.

Maybe one day they could build a new fast / express road from Hrenovica towards Pale and then link it with where the Sarajevo's city motorway would end, or with some of the planned "transversal" roads in the city.

That would provide a completely new road from Sarajevo all the way to Gorazde.


----------



## JaSamKralj

*Tarčin - Tunel Ivan 4,9 km*
*Tunel Ivan 2,0 km*

In total 6,9 km of new motorway in Bosnia.


----------



## AnelZ

The Wild Boy said:


> Will this road be a 1+1 or 2+2 fast road / expressway.
> 
> And if it's just a 2 lane road, are there plans to bring it to 4 lanes eventually?
> 
> I think in a previous discussion i heard that this road was not meant for the motorway connection but rather just a new road to better improve the connection and avoid the several mountain passes.
> 
> View attachment 3872118
> 
> 
> View attachment 3872119
> 
> 
> I'm talking about this white / yellow line of motorway "planned".
> 
> Imo, it would be much better to continue this road even in a 1+1 format all the way to Visegrad, especially to bypass the Drina Canyon and avoid the more dangerous road there. I don't think that there will ever be a need for a motorway connection through here, although many including me would argue that this is in - fact geographically the quickest connection to reach Sarajevo from Belgrade, but it's also the hardest one with lots of mountains in the way. There isn't a lot of traffic on the existing route, so building just a 2 lane fast road all the way to Visegrad and the border with Serbia should be fine. Then in the long run that 2 lane road could get doubled into a 4 lane road if such a need ever arises.
> 
> I also heard some talks on the Bosnian forum about a completely new fast or express road from Foca all the way to Trebinje, through Bileca.
> Is there really a need for such a new road? I mean it would link Hungary, Serbia and Romania much closer to Dubrovnik, a very popular tourist destination, plus it would provide a connection with the Adriatic - Ionian Motorway, eventually one day in the very far future set to reach Trebinje then border with Montenegro.
> 
> Maybe one day they could build a new fast / express road from Hrenovica towards Pale and then link it with where the Sarajevo's city motorway would end, or with some of the planned "transversal" roads in the city.
> 
> That would provide a completely new road from Sarajevo all the way to Gorazde.


It is 1+1 i.e. two lane road but designed to express road standards. For now, no plans for expansion to 4 lanes are on table.

One of the reason why FBiH started this project is to make the route between Sarajevo and Visegrad much more plausible to go over Gorazde (+to shorten and improve the connection between Gorazde and Sarajevo), as it always should have been, instead of RS desire for the road to go over Rogatica which is a nonsense. The road from Sarajevo to Hrenovica is already a good road which would need minor adjustments.

Regarding an express road between Foca and Trebinje, a rudimentary plan exists but the possiblity as well as need for it are minuscule. All that is needed to on that route is to improve the current road.


----------



## x-type

tarkastad said:


> I drove there last month and passing the Vitez area was a nightmare. A bypass would sure help.


Yep, I agree. Actually, whol stretch from Zenica south to Turbe (in some optimistic dreams to Jajce) should be bypassed with high standard fast road. That areea has intensive industry and tourism, congested traffic, inhabitted area, you saw what it looks like.
Unfortunately, that would be strong political question and probably such road will not be considered in near nor medium future. Too pitty.


----------



## Autobahn89

JaSamKralj said:


> *Tarčin - Tunel Ivan 4,9 km*
> *Tunel Ivan 2,0 km*
> 
> In total 6,9 km of new motorway in Bosnia.


Is it opened?


----------



## Alien x

Yes but for all traffic free of cost (one lane in each direction) until the old road is refurbished (about a month)


----------



## Autobahn89

Alien x said:


> Yes but for all traffic free of cost (one lane in each direction) until the old road is refurbished (about a month)


Great. As far as I know Croatia will also open 17-18km in this October (Osijek-Beli Manastir) and the rest will be opened in 2024 till the Hungarian border. We (Hun) are also working on M6 highway to extend it till Hun/Cro border. Expected to be finished till febr. Of 2024. Means at the end of 2024 it will be possible to travel from Budapest to Odzak without interruption. 
Bosnia is also progressing pretty well, if we take into consideration the topography. Here in Hungary usually takes longer time to build such tunnels even if we have easier topography.


----------



## theAlien

Autobahn89 said:


> As far as I know Croatia will also open 17-18km in this October (Osijek-Beli Manastir) and the rest will be opened in 2024 till the Hungarian border.


The distance that will be opened (put into traffic) is 24.5 km ((17.5 km of the route under construction + 7 km of the route from the Osijek junction to the Halasica bridge, including the bridge over the Drava river).
The date for the technical inspection of the route was announced on October 28, and the section is expected to open for traffic sometime in November.
Unfortunately, there is less and less chance that the extension to the Hungarian border will be completed by the end of 2024 (the tender for the contractor has not been prepared either).


----------



## Autobahn89

theAlien said:


> The distance that will be opened (put into traffic) is 24.5 km ((17.5 km of the route under construction + 7 km of the route from the Osijek junction to the Halasica bridge, including the bridge over the Drava river).
> The date for the technical inspection of the route was announced on October 28, and the section is expected to open for traffic sometime in November.
> Unfortunately, there is less and less chance that the extension to the Hungarian border will be completed by the end of 2024 (the tender for the contractor has not been prepared either).


Unforaunatelly a lot of constructions/extensions cancelled here in Hun too due to economical problems.


----------



## kostas97

Is the new motorway from Vukosavlje to Brcko going to be connected to the A1 in Odzak? Does their construction differ because of the different entities they are located in?


----------



## MichiH

JaSamKralj said:


> *Tarčin - Tunel Ivan 4,9 km*
> *Tunel Ivan 2,0 km*
> 
> In total 6,9 km of new motorway in Bosnia.





Alien x said:


> Yes but for all traffic free of cost (one lane in each direction) until the old road is refurbished (about a month)


When (exactly) was it opened?


----------



## JaSamKralj

MichiH said:


> When (exactly) was it opened?


It hasn't officially been opened yet, but you can drive on it since yesterday. 

P.S. Elections are next Sunday.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A contract has been signed for the development of the technical plans for the Mostar bypass of A1. This is a 14.2 kilometer segment between Mostar-North and Mostar-South. I think this is the most expensive single motorway segment in Bosnia-Herzegovina so far, at an estimated € 350 million. It includes 5 tunnels and 6 bridges, with only 6 of 14.2 kilometers being a conventional grade motorway, the rest on 2 kilometers of bridges and 6 kilometers in tunnels.









Potpisan Ugovor za izradu Idejnog i Glavnog projekta autoceste na Koridoru Vc, dionica Mostar sjever – Mostar jug, dužine 14,2 kilometara - JP Autoceste FBiH


U prostorijama JP Autoceste FBiH danas je potpisan Ugovor za pružanje usluga izrade idejnog i glavnog projekta autoceste na Koridoru Vc, ...




www.jpautoceste.ba


----------



## AnelZ

More pictures and video of Tarcin - Bradina



yetAnotherUser said:


> AC Tarčin-Bradina





yetAnotherUser said:


>





yetAnotherUser said:


>


----------



## AnelZ

*8 offers for construction of over 10km long tunnel Prenj*

Out of the 8, three are from Turkey, two from China, one from India and two are joint-offer Turkey-S. Korea.

ACFBiH said they will ask for the section to be completed in 5 years in order for the whole route of Vc to be completed until 2028.

In the first phase of the prequalification, the number of bids will be reduced to those who fulfill technical and financial requirements. In the next phase, ACFBiH will request for full financial bid.

ACFBiH also said the following:

"Given that numerous tests and studies have been carried out so far, no major difficulties are expected during the implementation of this project. On the first third of the section from Konjic to Mostar, the tunnel excavation conditions are somewhat worse and one to two faults can be expected, while the remaining 2/3 towards Mostar is mostly expected to be solid rock.

For the implementation of such an important project, experienced engineers from Austria and Slovenia were hired for all areas of tunnel construction and safety. The task of all participants in the implementation of the contract was emphasized with the aim of the safety of future road users. Valid standards for this tunnel are prescribed by European standards and norms."

Source: Klix


----------



## The Wild Boy

Here's another video showing the ride from Bradina (Tunnel Ivan) all the way to Zenica (Zenica North).

Traffic is the most at the A1 near Sarajevo, and the least towards Zenica North (where the motorways also ends), that is excluding the newly built section.

But of course as Bosnia builds and opens more motorways, so will traffic increase. Many people still seem to drive on the existing magistral roads instead, probably as not to pay tolls.


Now i have some questions... i see the next section to get built in BiH seems like the Putnikovo Brdo - Medakovo section.











Looking on the German version of Open Street Map, i can see that there is a trumpet interchange planned right before the Medakovo village. But where that motorway section is meant to end it would only connect to some regional narrow roads... like the R452 road which i can observe that looks narrow and curvy. Not suitable to handle the traffic that would come off the motorway.










Well unless they have plans to upgrade R452 up until village Sije and link it with M17 there, which would work temporarily.
Another option is to actually build this section up to Medakovo, but not put it in use, and instead just let traffic exit the motorway a bit North, where there's another planned trumpet interchange near Matuzici village. This way traffic would get dumped in a wide M road, so it can then continue towards M17.










Also i can't understand... why can't they tender and build the section from Putnikovo Brdo all the way to Poprikuse (near Zepce)... the terrain isn't so complicated to build a more longer motorway section through... there's low lying mountains, plenty of hills and that's more or less about it.

One can have a look through the castle in Tesanj, here or in 3D view in Google Maps. At least here there are no narrow valleys like how the situation is from Zenica towards Nemila. Which is why there the motorway construction has had significant delays and it has been much much harder to build the motorway there, since it's going in a tight valley, not a lot of options. Here there's just low lying mountains, hills ahead. Some shorter tunnels here and there, maybe some lower viaducts and that's about it. I do however see plenty of villages, especially situated along those mountains so there would probably be a lot of property to expropriate.

I would assume that the reason for not tendering and building an entire section from Putnikovo Brdo all the way to Zepce is political, so they can have the motorway split in several sections which they can conveniently open before each election. But if we are already talking the Politicians language, then wouldn't it be much better if they get to build a whole longer / bigger section and then use that for their election PR, whatever whatever... since then they would "show off" saying that they opened one long motorway section, instead of showing off in the elections and saying how several smaller sections were opened instead... sometime it's right to take the big fish instead of several small ones, since the big fish can feed you more in one go than several small fishes.

But okay, serious talk now. What are the estimates, when could we see a motorway from Zenica to Doboj? 

I can see the route of the motorway Vukosavlje - Brcko also shown on Open Street Map. But wasn't that supposed to connect to another Y interchange as part of the A1 continuation towards Modrica? How will that be done? I assume there will be just the trumpet interchange connection to Vukosavlje for now, and then once they build that Y interchange, when they will extend A1 towards Modrica then that Vukosavlje - Brcko motorway can get properly linked with the A1 motorway.

What will be the designation of the Vukosavlje - Brcko motorway? A3, A4??

And i also heard that the extension of A1 from Odzak to Johovac (at the Y interchange) has been delayed, and in fact not known when it could be tendered, because of sanctions on Milorad Dodik by the West. I also heard that they may look into taking Chinese loans to fund that section. What will be the outcomes here? I hope construction start sooner, so this gap in Srbska can get filled, and finally A1 built all the way from the Croatian border up untill Doboj. 

I can't wait for when there will be a full motorway connection from the border with Croatia all the way to Sarajevo. That will be a game - changer for those living in the capital and it would better connect it with the rest of Europe. Slowly, but surely it will happen. 2026 - 2028?
Well by 2025 - 2026 the Croatians and Hungarians will certainly have their parts finished so no worries on that.


----------



## Ni3lS

Snapshots of the A1 in the South of (Bosnia) Herzegovina:


----------



## Ni3lS

Snapshots of the excellent quality M6 between Stolac and Trebinje:


----------



## arctic_carlos

ChrisZwolle said:


> They signed a € 167 million contract to construct that 8.5 kilometer segment today. The deadline is 24 months, which seems fast considering the relatively high pricetag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potpisan ugovor za izgradnju dionice autoceste Putnikovo Brdo – Medakovo - JP Autoceste FBiH
> 
> 
> Danas je u sjedištu Javnog preduzeća Autoceste Federacije BiH u Mostaru potpisan je ugovor za izgradnju autoceste na Koridoru Vc, dionica ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpautoceste.ba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also say that by the end of November, another contract will be signed to construct 22 kilometers between Medakovo an Ozimica, and have 50 kilometers of motorway under construction by the end of the year.
> 
> Things are going fast now!


With these two new sections, will the whole Sarajevo-Doboj-Banja Luka motorway be in service or under construction next year?


----------



## Alien x

arctic_carlos said:


> With these two new sections, will the whole Sarajevo-Doboj-Banja Luka motorway be in service or under construction next year?


No missing other 12,5 (3km for exit Zepce and first section of motorway to Tuzla) early next year


----------



## Alien x

ChrisZwolle said:


> They signed a € 167 million contract to construct that 8.5 kilometer segment today. The deadline is 24 months, which seems fast considering the relatively high pricetag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potpisan ugovor za izgradnju dionice autoceste Putnikovo Brdo – Medakovo - JP Autoceste FBiH
> 
> 
> Danas je u sjedištu Javnog preduzeća Autoceste Federacije BiH u Mostaru potpisan je ugovor za izgradnju autoceste na Koridoru Vc, dionica ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpautoceste.ba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also say that by the end of November, another contract will be signed to construct 22 kilometers between Medakovo an Ozimica, and have 50 kilometers of motorway under construction by the end of the year.
> 
> Things are going fast now!


High price is probably due to the fact that in the contract they included regulation of the river (in blue) and the entire motorway section through the valley will be on top of an extremely high bank. Beyond three bridges (actually 4 for first exit) the two exits...


----------



## The Wild Boy

Only finishing the section from Doboj (bypass) to Ozimica alone will be a big game - changer, since with that practically all big settlements (towns, cities) will be more or less avoided. Zepce itself already has M17 avoiding it, plus there is a trumpet interchange connecting to that city, which means that traffic can flow without any obstructions.

The entire Mostar bypass, all the way to Dubrava will be quite challenging and will take time.

And further North, there is uncertainty about how the section from the big Y interchange near Jovohac, up until Modric will be financed. Seems like the European / International banks won't finance that section of the Corridor 5c motorway, because of sanctions to the president of Republika Srbska entity "Milorad Dodik"... so I'm afraid that that section will take some time too. There were some rumors that the Chinese may step in and finance this section, but i haven't heard any confirmation for that. That section isn't all flat, as it has several short tunnels, but it is relatively easy to build as it is still somewhat flat and hilly.

And of course other sections which will take far longer will be the motorway towards Konjic and Tunnel Prenj. I expect those to be finished last.

All in all, things are looking nice for Bosnia, finally we are seeing some progress. Keep working on speeding things up, and getting these motorways built as sooner as possible, since they will be of the benefits for everyone.


----------



## keber

Alien x said:


> High price is probably due to the fact that in the contract they included regulation of the river (in blue) and the entire motorway section through the valley will be on top of an extremely high bank. Beyond three bridges (actually 4 for first exit) the two exits...
> View attachment 4130984


On this map there is a toll station marked (in green). Is this still actual?


----------



## nestvaran

keber said:


> On this map there is a toll station marked (in green). Is this still actual?


We don't know yet, as there were talks in place about unifying the toll systems of both motorway authorities and the motorway section currently being built in Republika Srpska (connecting to this one) does not have a toll station planned. Either the section map is outdated or the talks have not been successful. Unfortunately we don't have inside info on the Bosnian forum or journalistic community that cares enough to ask someone in charge


----------



## Alien x

nestvaran said:


> We don't know yet, as there were talks in place about unifying the toll systems of both motorway authorities and the motorway section currently being built in Republika Srpska (connecting to this one) does not have a toll station planned. Either the section map is outdated or the talks have not been successful. Unfortunately we don't have inside info on the Bosnian forum or journalistic community that cares enough to ask someone in charge


Seeing how there is an toll plaza on the exit north of Doboj it's presumable that main plaza will be eliminated an both exits will have toll plaza's


----------



## Autobahn89

It was they gonna open the croatian A5 Osijek-Beli Manastir section. When will be the exact opening date?


----------



## Broskva

Autobahn89 said:


> It was they gonna open the croatian A5 Osijek-Beli Manastir section. When will be the exact opening date?


The exact date is not known. Croatian minister of transport said that the opening is expected in December.


----------



## AnelZ

Bridge Pocitelj


----------



## Shenkey

Amazing view


----------



## AnelZ

And one during fog by shagy, post 6786


----------



## TruthSeeker

Autobahn89 said:


> It was they gonna open the croatian A5 Osijek-Beli Manastir section. When will be the exact opening date?


Wrong thread.


----------



## Autobahn89

TruthSeeker said:


> Wrong thread.


Not the wrong one. It is also part of Vc corridor and I have remember that somebody mentioned november in this thread. This is why I asked here. And I got the answer.


----------



## TruthSeeker

Autobahn89 said:


> Not the wrong one. It is also part of Vc corridor and I have remember that somebody mentioned november in this thread. This is why I asked here. And I got the answer.


This is the Bosnian Highways thread, not the corridor Vc thread. You're asking about projects in Croatia in the Bosnian forum. Just making sure you know which forum you're in .


----------



## Autobahn89

TruthSeeker said:


> This is the Bosnian Highways thread, not the corridor Vc thread. You're asking about projects in Croatia in the Bosnian forum. Just making sure you know which forum you're in .


I Know what to do. Dont need to talk to me what to do  I have written it into this thread based on the experience from the past, not based on any rules


----------



## TruthSeeker

Autobahn89 said:


> I Know what to do. Dont need to talk to me what to do  I have written it into this thread based on the experience from the past, not based on any rules


Okay


----------



## JaSamKralj




----------



## The Wild Boy

Some great news:





Dodik: Sredstva za dionicu Doboj-Vukosavlje biće deblokirana







www-atvbl-rs.translate.goog




(Article translated to English)

Dodik: Funds for the Doboj - Vukosavlje will be unblocked.

President of entity Republic of Srbska Milorad Dodik said after the meeting with European Commissioner for Enlargement Oliver Varhelji that he received promises that EU funds would be unblocked and that the construction of the "5c" corridor from Doboj to Vukosavalje would continue.

This is great news, as that means that we may see this section of motorway get completed before 2028. The route of this section should be something like this:









But i think @theAlien had the files of the exact route of this motorway. He also mentioned on the Bosnian forums that there was to be one tunnel less than 3km long, some several bridges over the river Bosna and that's about it.

Also, with this motorway section they will also build the inter - regional Y interchange, like the one near Zenica, that will feed to the Vukosavlje - Brcko motorway. Currently the situation is this:









The motorway under construction does not include that inter - regional interchange, because that is part of the Doboj - Vukosavlje motorway project.

This area is also complicated, since Brcko is actually in Federation BiH, while Modric is in the Entity Republic of Srpska. Hence why they couldn't just extend, connect and build all these motorways in one go.

I managed to find an image of how the inter - regional Y interchange will look like:









By the way, i looked at where the existing u/c Vukosavlje - Brcko motorway ends, and i can see that the nearby road M-I 107 where the trumpet interchange connects to is a good magistral fast road with a smooth alignment. I have previously seen in some maps, and heard some discussions that there were plans for another motorway route to Orasje, which i personally see no need for such a route. The fastest way to reach Belgrade would be when the motorway Brcko - Bijeljina - Race gets completed, which will enable the fastest access to Belgrade. Going to Orasje then merging back on the A3, only to take an even bigger detour to reach Belgrade just doesn't make sense to me.

I can see that M-I 107 after crossing the border into Croatia becomes D55, and it as well has a similar smooth alignment even there, eventually reaching Vinkovci. Only reason I would see for building another motorway to Orasje is to better connect Vinkovci and then probably further North, Osijek... but once again for that there's the A1 in Bosnia, and A5 in Croatia which lead to Osijek, and that is also the most direct connection to Osijek from say Sarajevo. I assume both M-I 107 and D55 were roads built during Yugoslavia. Maybe just upgrading these 2 to a 4 lane express - road would be a better and cheaper option? Well unless there's houses on the road, which is known to be the case in Bosnia on many such fast - roads where houses shouldn't have been allowed to be built, but sadly were.

I did find this old - inaccurate map showing some planned roads (it's more of a dream wish than something real, if you'd ask me) in Bosnia:









This shows A2 and A3 motorway routes of which i have previously not heard much about them.

What i like about this map is that it actually shows some interesting routes for the express roads, that maybe make some sense. Here i would just extend B2 from Jajce to Banja Luka, have just a motorway bypass of Banja Luka, and that's about it. Anything further south from Banja Luka doesn't really need to be a motorway as traffic is just too low, and instead a 4 lane express road should be enough.


----------



## JaSamKralj

*Section Vranduk - Ponirak 5.3 km*


----------

